# 2011 Halloween Mdse Sightings in Stores!!!



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I guess it's time to retire 2010 and start a new thread. Hopefully one of the moderators can move this to the top as a Sticky again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Big Lots! -- Pirate Skull & Cross Bones Mini Mural*

Saw a Disney "Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End" Pirates Skull and Cross Bones mini wall mural while at my local BIG LOTS! tonight. It's 32 in. x 30.38 in. (the blue mural btw). Lots of places are still carrying it and prices from $38 to $18 online. BIG LOTS! has it for $5.00. From the descriptions I've read it says it's removable (and listed on the label as such) but I don't think it's reusable. I thought it had potential for a pirates theme haunt somehow...maybe as a mural on a wall of a pirates bar...

Here's a link to it over on the Home Depot site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BIG LOTS! - Gemmy Butterfly Jars*

Gemmy has a new product called a Butterfly Collection that was discussed already on the forum in the Prop section as something that might be nice to include in a witch's kitchen or maybe a mad lab with other animals. I found them tonight at BIG LOTS! for $14 each. It was with the Springtime merchandise that was being put out. 

In the light you can notice a very thin wire attached to the butterfly but I'm thinking at night in a haunt depending on how you light it, it won't be noticeable. Pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

I bought 3 tombstones from Grandin Road. Reg. $89, now $29.


----------



## BlueFrog

A quick stop at Tuesday Morning yielded some additional Halloween merchandise they didn't have before Christmas, including an incredible spiderweb candleabra for $12.99 (originally $50 if the tag is to be believed) that I would adore even if the bride at this year's wedding weren't a black widow. 

Salvation Army and Goodwill seem to be putting out some of their post-season Halloween donations too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS items found today*

Stopped in at ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today and found a Wilton large skull face cookie cutter on clearance for $2.49 today. 

Also found this great bust for my Egyptian mummy tomb theme. It's a 12-1/2 inch tall "gold plated" bust of a pharaoh. It was more expensive ($21.99) than the golden Nefartiti bust I bought last year from ROSS (photo in my previous year's album) but quite honestly the detailing on this bust and the gleaming finish sold me on it. I think they will look great together as tomb treasures. BTW chances are that this same bust will be able to be found at other ROSS locations this week or in the coming few weeks as most stores get the same merchandise in about the same time--just mentioning in case you need some bling for your tomb treasure room.


----------



## TK421

What a cool find!!


----------



## krnlmustrd

I was in Barnes and Noble today (1/28) and saw these centerpieces in the after holiday red dot sale area for $2 (marked down from $22).


----------



## RCIAG

I was just in Big Lots & they have a lot of their spring/gardening stuff out & I bought all the plastic edging that they had of a certain type!! They have several types that would make great cemetary fencing either on it's own if you want a low fence or to add some pvc for height.

I saw it last year & thought I'll buy it when it'd marked down after summer but IT WAS GONE BEFORE SUMMER!! So I said I wasn't gonna make that mistake again this year & I didn't!

I think several people here have bought variations of it for their fencing. It runs from $4 for four to six 24" pieces up to $10 for four to six 24" pieces depending on the quality & amount.

Now all I need is to get some pvc from work, wait for warmer weather, find the time & desire to put it all together (that's probably the most important bit) & I'll finally have the cemetary fence I've been wanting for the last few years!!


----------



## BlueFrog

A quick stop at Party City yielded some melted ice cube "table scatters" for half off in the Christmas clearance section. These are essentially the same thing as fake ice used as photo props, but at a fraction of the price as far as I can tell (like-to-like comparisons aren't always that easy). They have some small burrs and such that probably render them less suitable for professional close-up pictures, but to keep, say, a severed head fresh for dinner, they appear ideal. I believe these are the same product, but in-store they are $2 a bag instead of $4.

They also had a battery operated ceramic three-candle decoration marked down to $4 from $13 that, with a little paint, should make a great Halloween prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I was just in Big Lots & they have a lot of their spring/gardening stuff out & I bought all the plastic edging that they had of a certain type!! They have several types that would make great cemetary fencing either on it's own if you want a low fence or to add some pvc for height.
> 
> I saw it last year & thought I'll buy it when it'd marked down after summer but IT WAS GONE BEFORE SUMMER!! So I said I wasn't gonna make that mistake again this year & I didn't!
> 
> I think several people here have bought variations of it for their fencing. It runs from $4 for four to six 24" pieces up to $10 for four to six 24" pieces depending on the quality & amount.
> 
> Now all I need is to get some pvc from work, wait for warmer weather, find the time & desire to put it all together (that's probably the most important bit) & I'll finally have the cemetary fence I've been wanting for the last few years!!



Maybe I shouldn't ask but did you get to use the 20% off entire purchase Buzz Club coupon on your purchase? It was good through today, Sunday. If you shop Big Lots at all it really can pay to sign up for their newsletter to get their coupons. I posted about the newsletter coupon under the Coupon Discount Forum section a week or so ago--just a reminder that people may want to check this area periodically for deals throughout the year.


----------



## RCIAG

I get the newsletter but totally forgot my coupon. I usually print those things out at work stick 'em in my bag but I didn't this time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found some "vintage" labeled cork capped bottles at HomeGoods today, like for Snake Oil and such. Thought they would look good in my carnival theme...what's a carnival without some barker trying to sell some tonic or snake oil right? I'll come back and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## greaseballs80

Disney Store is having Free Shipping starting today 2/27 - 2/20 Use Code: FREESHIP, FOR ANYONE THAT IS PLANNING TO MAKE A NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS CAKE, THEY HAVE THE Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Figure Play Set -- 7-Pc FOR $6.99 YOU COULD USE AS CAKE TOPPERS


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Iron Fist Zombie Wear*

While looking over on Sears.com and doing a search for "zombie", I stumbled across the Iron Fist Zombie wear that is oh so cool. Everything from ladies heels and pumps to t-shirts, purses and such. Love the design and graphics. If the below link to this search page doesn't work, just go to the Sears site and do a search by "Iron Fist Zombie". Kind of surprised to find this at Sears but they did have the Government Zombie Response poster that I bought from them last year (doesn't seem to be listed right now).

Iron Fist Zombie wear


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While looking over on Sears.com and doing a search for "zombie", I stumbled across the Iron Fist Zombie wear that is oh so cool. Everything from ladies heels and pumps to t-shirts, purses and such. Love the design and graphics. If the below link to this search page doesn't work, just go to the Sears site and do a search by "Iron Fist Zombie". Kind of surprised to find this at Sears but they did have the Government Zombie Response poster that I bought from them last year (doesn't seem to be listed right now).
> 
> Iron Fist Zombie wear


*THis is a great site, I purchased their Zombie Stompers a couple of years ago and people stop me all the time to comment on them. Now they are super high so I dont wear them all the time but I love them. Also one year they did a fabulous Cure for Breast Cancer T shirt that was sort of Dark pink tie dye and it looked like a skeleton had a heart all this writing about a cure it was very different and people comment on that all the time too. *


----------



## NOWHINING

greaseballs80 said:


> Disney Store is having Free Shipping starting today 2/27 - 2/20 Use Code: FREESHIP, FOR ANYONE THAT IS PLANNING TO MAKE A NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS CAKE, THEY HAVE THE Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Figure Play Set -- 7-Pc FOR $6.99 YOU COULD USE AS CAKE TOPPERS


 

really? i havent come across that! I would use that for my cakes!!


----------



## Effie

*Found my tombstone Angel at Stop & Shop garden center!*

I've been looking for a cherub type angel for a tombstone and found one today in the garden department at Stop and Shop -- they only had one though  But I got it -- it'll look so great! Was only $9.45 on sale!! It's a kind of resin material that should last really well and looks a lot like marble -- I was like "come to mama!!" Oh, I guess i better go check out some other Stop & Shops!!


----------



## cryptoid

*ohio members-ollies has skulls marked down*

just wanted to mention that ollies discount stores now has linberg pirate skull models on the shelves marked down to $7.99--GET EM WHILE THIER CHEAP!


----------



## Deadna

My CVS put many items on clearance for 75% off. I got a clear glass 12" lazy susan that I will use when I ever get around to sculpting a head from clay  for $2.49. Also got ZONE brand portable media speaker. It says you plug and play music directly from any USB flash drive,MP3 or SD memory card. The unit charges from your computer and lasts 2 hours. ...it cost $7.49. All the dollar items were dumped in the clearance cart too so I grabbed up the little foam cutouts of skulls and bones. I got a childs size heavy folding card table for $3.49 just to do projects outside when I get the urge. They had lots of other ordinary useful items as well like binoculars,tv/bed tray/scales...etc...OH and a 4 pack of LED tap lights were $1.25!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

In the Dollar section in Target they have paperback books for $2.50. In this was Mary Shelleys Frankenstein. I grabbed one for one of the prizes for our Halloween party.


----------



## kuroneko

*A&P and Pathmark Going Out of Business*

If you live in the NJ area, you might want to find out if you live near one of the stores A&P/Pathmark/etc is closing.
I got some cool stuff like a gargoyle, fake pumpkins, spooky wreaths, fake blood gel window clings, and more. Not all stores have a selection, but some have tons of goodies just waiting for a home.


----------



## halloween71

I wanted to share this site it has blow molds and alot of other halloween merchendise.
http://www.americansale.com/Departments/Halloween/Illumination---Animation.aspx?sortorder=0&page=3


----------



## kingwood asylum

*tombstones*

Hollow you can take those tombstones and repaint them to make them your own. You have to be careful though or the paint will eat your tombstone. We painted all of ours, each one different and some we did with two different colors and then sprayed them with water while still wet to give them a running effect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hex bugs on sale at Target this Sunday 4/17/11*

If anyone is thinking about doing some animated bugs or cockroaches using the Hex Bugs as the moving base, Target has an ad starting this Sunday with a sales price of $4.99 each. I think that might be the cheapest I've seen them being sold so far.


----------



## RCIAG

I was in Kmart today & saw these solar lights called Lights in Flight. They're supposed to mimic the effect of fireflies. They were also on sale for $10.39. I think it'd be more useful in some Halloweeny fashion so I bought a box & may consider buying more.

For those doing a tiki/island theme (or just dig tiki like we do), they have solar tiki lights 2 in a pack & strings of tiki lights but I think they're electric.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

I'm curious about these hex bugs...are they motion activated or do you just flip a switch and they go?


----------



## Deadna

Haunt Brewing said:


> I'm curious about these hex bugs...are they motion activated or do you just flip a switch and they go?


You flip a switch to make them go.


----------



## Deadna

RCIAG said:


> I was in Kmart today & saw these solar lights called Lights in Flight. They're supposed to mimic the effect of fireflies. They were also on sale for $10.39. I think it'd be more useful in some Halloweeny fashion so I bought a box & may consider buying more.
> 
> For those doing a tiki/island theme (or just dig tiki like we do), they have solar tiki lights 2 in a pack & strings of tiki lights but I think they're electric.


Those lights are neat but it doesn't say if they fade in and out...do they???
I've been seeing other bug items around lately. There is a Ball jar with a butterfly in it and when you push the button it flys and beats against the glass. It would be neat if it could be changed into a skelefairy but at $12 I am afraid to try it


----------



## kittyvibe

The description says- simulates the realistic effect of firefly luminescence, eye catching light effect. 

The only thing it doesnt do is fly  

I wanted to get these after seeing RCIAGs post but they dont have it locally and cant "ship to store".  

They have an online only 10% discount for tax day from today to tomorrow. Even with that, its almost $16 to get these


----------



## kittyvibe

In Kmart while looking for the lights (didnt have 'em) I did see some kool stuff from the garden center. This may have been mentioned already, apologies, but I was soo tempted to get the set of 4 solar light garden frogs. 

I could juice em up in the daytime and bring them into my witch scene in the garage that night, so the frogs could light up on their own. 

They had the croaking frogs but I liked the dollar general ones better, I hope they get them in this year. There was also a large stone like skeleton pirate head and a few other neat things that are hard to describe. Like a pumpkin looking dude planter thing. haha!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Originally Posted by Haunt Brewing 
I'm curious about these hex bugs...are they motion activated or do you just flip a switch and they go?




Deadna said:


> You flip a switch to make them go.



Sorry, I posted about the hex bug sale but have been away from the board for a bit or would have answered sooner.

The crab that is part of the hex bug line is light and sound sensored. It tries to move out of the light and into the shade and then goes to sleep. It wakes up and moves again when it hears sound or senses light. A bit more possibilities there.

The nano bugs as Deadna said are only switched on. They take batteries that you can find for cheap at the Dollar Tree if you have one in your area.


----------



## cameronbyrne

KMART garden suppiles had on sale winged cherubs for anywhere from 10 something to 25 something. Also, my fav and can't afford it in my budget this week...a HUGE plaster rattlesnake. It's pretty ornate and oversized.


----------



## cameronbyrne

Oh, and Michael's had hex bugs on sale a week ago (probably still are) for like 3.50 instead of 7.00.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

cameronbyrne said:


> Oh, and Michael's had hex bugs on sale a week ago (probably still are) for like 3.50 instead of 7.00.



Wow, that's a great price! I have a half dozen or so that I'm planning on making into scurrying cockroaches, but at that price and given how cheap and plentiful the cockroaches are that I'm going to use for the upper part of the bug, I might pick up some more that I can then swap out in my display for the ones that have a battery that runs out of power (the hexbugs run continuously when switched on--not sure what the average life of them is in a hexbug but sure some kids out there could tell us!). Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Eyegore

Deadna said:


> Those lights are neat but it doesn't say if they fade in and out...do they???


I can't seem to find these anywhere else, only on the KMART site. The description does a pretty sad job of describing them. I'd like to buy a few, but I want to know if they fade in and out like natural lightning bugs. Anyone have any luck finding them at "brick and mortar" store vs online shopping. I'd chance buying them at KMART but I've had bad customer service ordering from them online.


----------



## Eyegore

Poison Oak Tree Face $19.99
I think I might buy this...http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=203290065
I like the detail and it's supposedly made of flexible cast, to allow it to fit more snug around trees.

I'll still have to paint it to match my tree trunk color, but I link the detail of it! 
A few dry-brush sweeps and the detail will really pop! It looks good and creepy!


----------



## BlueFrog

Eyegore, DT runs sales on their web site all the time, so you might see whether you can get it for a better price that way. Also, I'll be attending their warehouse sale in a couple of weeks so if you'd like, I'll check it out if they have any for sale there and let you know what I think.


----------



## Eyegore

BlueFrog said:


> Eyegore, DT runs sales on their web site all the time, so you might see whether you can get it for a better price that way. Also, I'll be attending their warehouse sale in a couple of weeks so if you'd like, I'll check it out if they have any for sale there and let you know what I think.


That'd be awesome if you could. A BlugFrog firsthand review will be the deciding factor on my purchasing decision! Please keep me informed. Thanks.


----------



## Shadowbat

Eyegore said:


> Poison Oak Tree Face $19.99
> I think I might buy this...http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=203290065
> I like the detail and it's supposedly made of flexible cast, to allow it to fit more snug around trees.
> 
> I'll still have to paint it to match my tree trunk color, but I link the detail of it!
> A few dry-brush sweeps and the detail will really pop! It looks good and creepy!



I have something similar to this. I bought it some years ago and its become a fixture every fall for our front tree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Gemmy's Butterfly Jars*

I was in a Walgreens last night and they have the Gemmy Butterfly Jars on the shelves with their spring mdse now. Selling for $12.99, which I think is the cheapest I've seen it in the stores.


----------



## Deadna

I found some butterfly jars at Rural King for under $10 today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More Boston Warehouse "Bone Collector" serving items*

I was on Target.com's website tonight and notice that they have a number of Halloween items listed including some new pieces to Boston Warehouse's "Bone Collector" serveware and they are in stock now!! The fact that they are in stock was probably was even more surprising given it's only May. There's a earthenware 8 inch cookie jar (silver skull), earthenware silver footed candy dish and an earthenware silver dip bowl skull with bone spreader. 

If this link doesn't work because the search results time out or something like that then do a search for "bone collector" on their website.

http://www.target.com/s?keywords=bone+collector&searchNodeID=3151061&ref=sr_bx_1_6&x=0&y=0


----------



## Shadowbat

Wow. thats early. I hope Target doesnt have nothing but the glittery stuff this year. These chrome pieces I can handle, but I hate glitter!


----------



## Deadna

www.budk.com has added some neat car accesories in chrome skulls. Hopefully this will get you to their site 

http://knives.budk.com/search?p=Q&t...ories&method=or&pqry=no&isort=score&view=grid


----------



## Laredo

*Taste o' Autumn*

Of course it's not skeletons and goblins, but the first autumn decor sighting is always a great milestone.

May 31st, fall decorations have been spotted in stores at...

Garden Ridge:




























and Hobby Lobby:


----------



## Guest

*Outstanding!*

YES I AM YELLING!

Thanks for posting! Love it. Begone summer with thy heat and flies- bring me 

autumn and things that fly! (Witches, ghosts, spirits, etc)


----------



## murtisha

Los Angeles must be a different planet. There's NOTHING out like that here.


----------



## Marie Roget

It's a drag not having anything out in the stores here right now agreed, murtisha, at least nothing I've seen & I've been all over shopping Michael's, Jo-Ann's, Target, Kmart, Big Lots, you name it. NADA that's remotely fall-related yet :-<.


----------



## Shadowbat

actually, Im a bit shocked. Usually it's not until the second week of July before Im spotting Fall merch in stores.


----------



## Laredo

I can't stand the "merchandise creep" when it comes to things like Christmas decorations in August and Valentine's Day cards in December, but I love the early fall stuff.

In Oklahoma, Memorial Day brings the first fall decor items at crafts stores, etc. and then in late June the spookytown stuff arrives at Michael's. On July 5th, all the sunscreen, rubber sandals, and garden hoses at the discount stores start to go on sale and the first round of school supplies is set out. 

These are the early signs of retail Fall here.


----------



## adam

Yes, same here after the fourth of july and back to school, fall comes out. Although last year there was a bit of Halloween stuff right as back to school was put out.  Thanks for sharing, thats very exciting  Michaels craft store tends to stock mid to late summer here in NorCal


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped in at our local Hobby Lobby. They had everything that Laredo posted pics of, but nothing was on sale at my location.  Shame, as there was a couple things I would have picked up.

I also stopped in Michaels (in the same plaza) and they already started condensing their summer stuff into the front 2 ailes. Half the foilae was empty and one whole ailse was empty. Im assuming the Fall stuff will be set there.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

I work at a certain candle store and they big bosses had emailed out store giving us a sneak peak of halloween items!!!! they are amazinggggggg thats the only reason i keep that part time job lol


----------



## halloween71

Sneak peak at gemmy items on there face book page 7-1.


----------



## siradam134

halloween71 said:


> Sneak peak at gemmy items on there face book page 7-1.


do you have a link for this?


----------



## rockplayson

siradam134 said:


> do you have a link for this?




It's not until July 1st but here is the link : 

http://www.facebook.com/GemmyUSA


----------



## Guest

VINTAGE LOVERS! ATTENTION!

Traditions, the year round Christmas and Holiday store, is adding to their items. NEW 2011 items!
You have to scroll down the whole LONG page, but it's worth it. Bethany Lowe has a vintage looking banner I MUST have. MUST.
http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/VintHall/VinHal.htm


----------



## BlueFrog

While at my local Party City today on a wig cap emergency, I noticed that they'd put out their clearance Halloween costumes: $10 for most adult costumes, $5 for kid's costumes. I did GREAT last year on this clearance and hope the same will be true for others now.


----------



## Marie Roget

hollow said:


> VINTAGE LOVERS! ATTENTION!
> 
> Traditions, the year round Christmas and Holiday store, is adding to their items. NEW 2011 items!
> You have to scroll down the whole LONG page, but it's worth it. Bethany Lowe has a vintage looking banner I MUST have. MUST.
> http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/VintHall/VinHal.htm


The Traditions store isn't very far from where I live & it's awesome for both vintage nuts like myself & for anyone who likes unique Halloween craft items to collect/decorate with. Thanks so much for posting a link to their online site- I actually prefer to shop online from them because going into their store requires a friend keeping me in check, so I don't try to buy *everything* in sight!


----------



## Guest

Bewitching Halloween! I am gonna guess at where you work! And I BET it's amazing, you lucky dog! I CAN'T wait!
You are welcome, Marie Roget!


----------



## Guest

*Fall Scents at Yankee Candle ONLINE HERE*

http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/listing.jsp?category=/Retail/Candles/New Fall Fragrances


----------



## Shadowbat

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/cgi-bin/ycbvp/listing.jsp?category=/Retail/Candles/New Fall Fragrances



Hmm. That Natures Paintbrush scent sounds intriguing.


----------



## Guest

*It smells awesome!*

I got a scented sample with my last YC order. I liked all of them except Vanilla Satin. My son liked Nature's Paintbrush the best!


----------



## toysaplenty

*Skeleton Chef/Cook*

I saw this skeleton on Ebay for $120 plus shipping. I looked around the internet and found it on Amazon.com for 87.97 and the seller had free shipping! It is about 6 ft tall, and is free standing. I bought another apron on the internet for him to wear that says, "be nice to me or I'll poison your food", and I bought a button pin for his chef hat that says Bone Appetit. Anyway, just thought I'd share, cause I absolutely hate paying over $100 for a latex manufactured prop, and I thought this was a good price plus free shipping!
Here's the amazon link: Amazon.com: Butcher Skeleton: Everything Else


----------



## Laredo

*Halloween Merchandise Spotted in Stores*

At Micheal's in Tulsa, OK, the floral aisles' shelves are stripped bare. On some of the shelves were found orange-covered Autumn decor plan-o-gram books.


----------



## Shadowbat

Laredo said:


> At Micheal's in Tulsa, OK, the floral aisles' shelves are stripped bare. On some of the shelves were found orange-covered Autumn decor plan-o-gram books.


Yep, same here. I ran in while the wife and kids went into toys r us, its right next door in the same plaza. One whole aisle bare and autumn plan o grams laid on the shelves.


----------



## adam

Shadowbat said:


> Yep, same here. I ran in while the wife and kids went into toys r us, its right next door in the same plaza. One whole aisle bare and autumn plan o grams laid on the shelves.


Yay! That means its almost time


----------



## sanura03

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I work at a certain candle store and they big bosses had emailed out store giving us a sneak peak of halloween items!!!! they are amazinggggggg thats the only reason i keep that part time job lol


I'm soooooooo jealous right now!  I can't wait till August, though I'm sure my husband (and our budget) can lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Half Whiskey Barrels for Pirate's Crow's Nest*

Saw these resin/plastic half whiskey barrels that would make a great pirate's crow's nest while in a TUESDAY MORNING yesterday. 20-in diameter at the top, 13 inch diameter at the bottom and 13 inches high. There's a drain hole with plug on the bottom. 24.99. Fairly lightweight. Reminded me of a similar planter I bought last year from Big Lots although the TM ones are much more detailed and made of a stronger material, plus have have the drain hole already provided. The TM planter also comes in several different colors as shown below:


----------



## hurricanegame

*Anyone looking for Halloween items yet?*

I know it's wishful thinking but has anyone been on the look out for anything Halloween related..whether it be in the store or garage sales etc..

Here in Canada the Dollar Stores are the first to get Halloween stuff out, usually in late summer..

I am waiting on that lol..

On a side note wow I am finally posting again..been away for a while..


----------



## hurricanegame

There is so much you could do with those buckets..damn nice..


----------



## NOWHINING

I have been looking everywhere!!! Not doing to good getting lucky. I forgotten that Dollar Tree will have their Halloween stuff out soon. I need more handa and feet to make my trophies for the Halloween Parties.


----------



## CobhamManor

Usually Dollar Tree and Michaels are the first to get stuff out in late July!


----------



## NOWHINING

i dont want to wait that long man!


----------



## TrickRTreater

All the time.

Wish I could find one of those cheap glow in the dark Hockey Masks in some bargain bin or something.


----------



## NOWHINING

unless i am wrong, you will be able to get those at Dollar Tree as well next month.......


----------



## TrickRTreater

NOWHINING said:


> unless i am wrong, you will be able to get those at Dollar Tree as well next month.......



I am a very impatient person when it comes to doing things I enjoy.

It's a sickness.


----------



## adam

I hear you all. I too have been looking and waiting  Nothing yet! But once fourth of July is done .....not too far after!


----------



## Scatterbrains

yep...July 5th should start the fall rollout


----------



## MissMandy

I found a cool vampire skull at the flea market. But the guy wanted $25.00 for it ~ no thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat

Im guilty. For the last week or so Ive been keeping an eye open. lol


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Always look for Fall/Halloween stuff in stores, no matter which one I'm going to. But as mentioned, have a mental!countdown 'til the July 4th holiday is over, because that's when many of the major stores in our area really start putting stuff out.

Also, if/when you do find something, feel free to post it up in the 2011 Merchandise Sightings thread.


----------



## Guest

*New Halloween Items at BuyCostumes.com*

http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/Halloween/New/_/N-6bZ1zZ1z140zm/results1.aspx 

Not in stock yet...but a preview!


----------



## toysaplenty

Hollow that is great, thanks for the Buycostumes.com preview!


----------



## halloween71

I like those barrels.


----------



## justd

I'm anxiously waiting for the Halloween stuff to hit the stores too! while at michael's today I was surprised to see fall decorations,pumpkins and black crows/owls!! Yankee candle stores kicks off the Halloween collection august 6th. I love the witches brew scent


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Yay! Thanks justd. Looking back at posts, this time last year Michael's started putting out Fall Autmun decor. So did Holly Lobby.


----------



## Shadowbat

time to go to Michaels. Also time to start collecting those coupons!


----------



## MHooch

What do you mean _*YET*_?


----------



## scarey

must check out michael's tomorrow... =)


----------



## EvilClown1

Don't forget goodwill. I check there at least once a week. I can usually find something I can use more often than not. Have not been able to hit any garage sales yet this year because of all this god forbidden rain.


----------



## spiderqueen

You mean there are people who don't look for Halloween items all year?


----------



## Xane

Michaels stopped sending me email coupons after their email about "we're really sorry we lost PIN pad numbers in the Chicago area". I tried signing up under a different address but I still don't get anything, though some people still do.

Luckily, you can find the coupons on their website under the Weekly Ad section. Hopefully they will continue to do this. The coupons that still show up in the email are now unique codes like Joann (who tracks usage and voids your account if you try to use them more than once) while the coupons on the Michaels website always have the same code and say they're still allowed to be used once per day. Joann you still have to do the website signup for it.

We're getting a Hobby Lobby here, this will be fun...


----------



## Ghouliet

I'm with MHooch and SpiderQueen, I started looking for Halloween stuff the day after Halloween and never stopped. I still have not found any garage sales in my area with anything but we have a couple of thrift stores and goodwill that has provided us with several things for tombstones and decorating.


----------



## bl00d

I have been buying and building like mad! I cannot slow down!! Dang this Halloween Fever!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Does anyone ever STOP ?? LOL I thought preparing for Halloween was just one continuos effort from birth on! *


----------



## BooToYouToo

I'm in Oregon and our Michaels has fall foliage and RAVENS!


----------



## Guest

Grandin Road has more stuff online! An Inflatable Pirate Ship this year!

http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductS...atalogId=11103&langId=-1&searchTerm=halloween


----------



## VampyTink

Not exactly halloween, but I picked these up at Dollar General with plans of incorporating them into tombstones. Larger was $5.00, two smaller were $4.00.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went into Michaels today. I took afew pics but for whatever reason these were the only 2 that saved on my phone. 




















Talked to the manager. He said that they will be steadily putting their stuff out over the course of the next few weeks. 

One of the pics that didnt come out was a smaller size (about 8") vulture. Only 5.99 Very cool.


----------



## halloween71

Oh goody pumpkins!!!


----------



## battygirl

Heads up guys...ABC Distributing has their fall catalog out and has some pretty cool stuff. I picked up a set of purple spider lights for $20 and a bunch of other things as well...check it out! 
http://www.abcdistributing.com/Gard...iders/prod290168.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search

and a really cool light up curtain...
http://www.abcdistributing.com/For-...rtain/prod290169.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


----------



## Shadowbat

battygirl said:


> Heads up guys...ABC Distributing has their fall catalog out and has some pretty cool stuff. I picked up a set of purple spider lights for $20 and a bunch of other things as well...check it out!
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Gard...iders/prod290168.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search
> 
> and a really cool light up curtain...
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/For-...rtain/prod290169.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search



The solar corpse has my attention


----------



## battygirl

Shadowbat, I thought that was pretty cool too!


----------



## kuroneko

Yet? I'm always looking! The 'off-season' is the best time to find Halloween goodies, because they are usually deeply discounted. Of course I'm always looking for old-ish, creepying looking goodies to turn into Halloween props too. Or craft items... Really I'm looking for stuff all the time....
I just can't wait to see the actual Halloween stuff for 2011 (I can always hope for a few jems among the over-priced trash).


----------



## TrickRTreater

Went to Micheal's and Hobby Lobby today on a lark, and they had a lot of Autumn stuff out!

Micheal's even had Funkins!

It was so awesome.


----------



## LastHouse

bl00d said:


> I have been buying and building like mad! I cannot slow down!! Dang this Halloween Fever!!


 Ditto.... I started my builds around January


----------



## kallie

Always! I go a-yardsalin' in the summer and I'm always looking for stuff I can paint and work with. And ya know, Michaels always jumps the gun and I expect them to have their booty out next month


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Menard's has 13 watt CFL Black Lights on sale for $2.99 in stores. Their ad also shows red & blue at that price.


----------



## lisa48317

TrickRTreater said:


> Micheal's even had Funkins!


Must.Go.To.Michaels !!! I need to get a bunch. I think I need pumpkins scattered throughtout my cemetery. And I need 2 big ones for heads on my latest WIP props.


----------



## murtisha

Michael's doesn't even bother here until late August I think. You guys are lucky you live elsewhere!


----------



## 22606

MHooch said:


> What do you mean _*YET*_?


_Very_ good question, MHooch



spiderqueen said:


> You mean there are people who don't look for Halloween items all year?


Apparently so...


----------



## halloween71

battygirl said:


> Heads up guys...ABC Distributing has their fall catalog out and has some pretty cool stuff. I picked up a set of purple spider lights for $20 and a bunch of other things as well...check it out!
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Gard...iders/prod290168.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search
> 
> and a really cool light up curtain...
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/For-...rtain/prod290169.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


I like the light up spiders.


----------



## Guest

*Grandin Road message on Facebook!*

Grandin Road @ Elizabeth – Thanks for the kind words! We currently have some Halloween items up now but we will have the big reveal and become much more spooky around the beginning of August. We are also shooting the new video for this year and we should have a trailer out around that time as well.

I asked Grandin Road at their FB page when they will have more Halloween stuff, and above is their message! New video! New stuff! AUGUST! Hooray!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Shadowbat thanks for posting pics


----------



## Spinechiller

I know someone has already stated that Micheal's in the USA has fall decor out but if anyone is interested Canadian Micheal's seem to have there autumn stuff out too.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Shadowbat thanks for posting pics




Im going back tomorrow. Ill get a pic of that vulture.


----------



## NOWHINING

sigh... I HAVE THE HALLOWEEN FEVER! and its being bugging me!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

TrickRTreater Awesome! It has begun*giggles*


----------



## halloween71

Grandin road always has great props.
Yeaterday I ordered the witch hand server and the witch hat plate.
I am not doing witch's this year but when I do I will have them.


----------



## Shadowbat

As promised, here is a pick of that small vulture at Michaels:











I also stopped into our local Pat Catans craft store. They also have started putting out their Fall/Halloween merchandise. Looks like these 2 stores will now be a part of my regular stops.




























It was hard to get any pics down the one ailse they were working on. The rows are narrow and there were 2 workers with cases of merchhandise that they were making room for.


----------



## CobhamManor

WOW! I have to get to Michaels! I really hope they're not an utter let down like last year... :/


----------



## CobhamManor

hollow said:


> http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/Halloween/New/_/N-6bZ1zZ1z140zm/results1.aspx
> 
> Not in stock yet...but a preview!


Thanks Hollow!


----------



## Rikki

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet or not - I got a Party City ad yesterday that said they have costume clearance going on, starting at $5! Love when they do this because it's a great way to get cheap accessories (I typically don't like to use store bought costumes but I don't mind scavenging them for pieces!).


----------



## Silver Spike

Shadowbat said:


> Went into Michaels today. I took afew pics but for whatever reason these were the only 2 that saved on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the manager. He said that they will be steadily putting their stuff out over the course of the next few weeks.
> 
> One of the pics that didnt come out was a smaller size (about 8") vulture. Only 5.99 Very cool.


Oh god that looks wonderful. I wish we had places like this in the UK. 

Do you know If they have a branch in Atlanta, because I have a friend over there and maybe she could pick me up one of those pumpkins.


----------



## CobhamManor

Do I see a WHITE owl? :O Ha ha, I really hope they stay away from coloring everything and using glitter like last year...


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh I quite liked the glitter skulls. We didn't get any glittered pumpkins over here, but then we don't get much new stuff full stop unfortunately.


----------



## BlueFrog

Silver Spike said:


> Oh god that looks wonderful. I wish we had places like this in the UK.
> 
> Do you know If they have a branch in Atlanta, because I have a friend over there and maybe she could pick me up one of those pumpkins.


*Silver Spike*, there are many reasons I would love to move to the U.K. but suddenly you've made that prospect less appealing.  No Michael's? Oh, the horror!

The good news is that there is indeed a location in Atlanta GA as well as several outside the city proper.


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh don't move to the UK It's a right boring place If you ask me. Shopping wise we don't have half the wonderful stuff you get in your stores over there. As I said luckily I have a very kind friend in atlanta who gets me stuff. I get her to buy various bits and peices that take my eye over a period of a few months, and she then boxes them all together and gets them shipped across. I managed to get one of those artificial carving pumpkins that way. Somehting that is completly unheard of over here.

Our Halloween merchandise is postively primtive compared to yours. It's miracle we got caught on the 'glitter wave' last year. Normaly looking at the kind of thing thats for sale around Halloween time you'd think that the 1960's had never left us. 

Thank you so much for that store finder info. I'll be sure to pass that along to my mate.


----------



## Succub'Oz

hollow said:


> http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/Halloween/New/_/N-6bZ1zZ1z140zm/results1.aspx
> 
> Not in stock yet...but a preview!


EEP! They have a Wizard of Oz thing by Forum?? Never heard of that company is anyone else familar with them? I HAVE to find out if they'll have any more Oz!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Quote:
Originally Posted by hollow 
http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/De.../results1.aspx 

Not in stock yet...but a preview!




Succub'Oz said:


> EEP! They have a Wizard of Oz thing by Forum?? Never heard of that company is anyone else familar with them? I HAVE to find out if they'll have any more Oz!!



Not clear on exactly who you haven't heard of but I've been buying Halloween items from BuyCostumes for about 3 years now and have been happy with my purchases from them. If you are asking about Forum, the are a pretty big manufacturer of costume items. I have a few of their products.



I'm liking the zombie dog over on the BC site but sure wish he were larger. Even the three-headed dog that's been out for a while is pretty small.


----------



## battygirl

Ugh... I have Halloween fever way worse than usual.

A very good friend said that she spotted some new Halloween stuff at Tuesday morning....I will be checking it out today and hopefully I can get some pictures


----------



## Laredo

Target's seasonal summer/outdoor area has huge clearance signs and deep discounts on garden and outdoor merchandise. Their "back to college" merchandise has been creeping out onto shelves, and the full back to school section will be arriving soon to supplant the summer stuff.

Another great milestone looking forward to Summer's passing and Autumn's arrival.


----------



## battygirl

There were a few cutsy Halloween yard stakes at Tuesday Morning. Nothing really worth taking pics of but at least it's Halloween stuff.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Shadowbat Thanks for posting pics


----------



## adam

Thought I would show everyone the 3 photos I snapped this afternoon. I was easily excitable when I saw a few little Halloween items out. I also love some of the fall foliage thats out, very pretty! When the fall stuff it out, that means Halloween merch is not far behind....a matter of weeks. Also, a whole area was cleared where the Halloween stuff is going to go!


----------



## Guest

*More new stuff Buycostumes.com*

New Buycostumes stuff!


----------



## Guest

*Ooops wrong link!*

http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Decorations-Props/Halloween/_/N-6bZ1z/results1.aspx

Sorry people!


----------



## Succub'Oz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hollow
> http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/De.../results1.aspx
> 
> Not in stock yet...but a preview!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not clear on exactly who you haven't heard of but I've been buying Halloween items from BuyCostumes for about 3 years now and have been happy with my purchases from them. If you are asking about Forum, the are a pretty big manufacturer of costume items. I have a few of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the zombie dog over on the BC site but sure wish he were larger. Even the three-headed dog that's been out for a while is pretty small.



It's Forum I haven't heard of. Do they have a website? This is so awesome. I'm going to have to get in touch with my Oz contact. I had no idea there was a new Halloween license. EEP!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sure do: http://www.forumnovelties.com/ . They are wholesale but a lot of halloween and costume places carry their merchandise. You can find it on Amazon as well if you search for "Forum Costumes".


----------



## Succub'Oz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sure do: http://www.forumnovelties.com/ . They are wholesale but a lot of halloween and costume places carry their merchandise. You can find it on Amazon as well if you search for "Forum Costumes".


 HOLY CRAP!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Usually I know what Oz companies are doing what and this one snuck by me!! Now to go fix my blog post! I hope I find this stuff in stores!! I'm SO happy to finally have Oz Halloween stuff.


----------



## Rikki

I was at Gordman's yesterday and they were starting to get their Halloween stuff out!


----------



## Shadowbat

Rikki, I love those pumpkin containers.


----------



## adam

Shadowbat said:


> Rikki, I love those pumpkin containers.


me too!!! They are great. I hope I can find some around here somewhere!


----------



## MissMandy

Me 3! LOVE them! We don't have that store around here though


----------



## obsessedjack

Me neither. Boo....


----------



## greaseballs80

I see Dollar Tree Online has started to put things out : http://www.dollartree.com/arts-craf...raveyard-Figures/209c304c304p301438/index.pro


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> I see Dollar Tree Online has started to put things out : http://www.dollartree.com/arts-craf...raveyard-Figures/209c304c304p301438/index.pro




Oooh, I like those new gravestone designs! I have a collection of the previous year's or two and plan to use them as either placemarkers in front of guests' tablesettings at a sitdown meal or as decoration around different dishes on a buffet table.

I see this year will have a return of the black crows again. Always a great cheap staple on the haunt scene. Those 13-inch tall sparkly silhouette centerpieces look pretty cool too.


----------



## Shadowbat

greaseballs80 said:


> I see Dollar Tree Online has started to put things out : http://www.dollartree.com/arts-craf...raveyard-Figures/209c304c304p301438/index.pro




Oooo! I need some of the crows. Anyone want to go in on a case? I only need 20.


----------



## moonbaby345

greaseballs80 said:


> I see Dollar Tree Online has started to put things out : http://www.dollartree.com/arts-craf...raveyard-Figures/209c304c304p301438/index.pro


Yippie!I can't wait until the stores bring them!


----------



## lisa48317

I had no idea there was such a thing as Dollar Tree Online - those are great!!!


----------



## halloween71

Rikki said:


> I was at Gordman's yesterday and they were starting to get their Halloween stuff out!


Love the pumpkins!


----------



## CobhamManor

Cool Dollar Tree stuff!


----------



## halloween71

Buycostumes have some cool looking items.The zombie dog-jumping spider and the exorcist spinning head tray.
This is getting so exciting.


----------



## MissMandy

Shadowbat said:


> Oooo! I need some of the crows. Anyone want to go in on a case? I only need 20.


I'd be in with ya, but I certainly do not need 40 crows lol. If someone else wants to go in thirds (20 crows each) I'm down 

To add to that ~ Would anyone like to go in thirds... or halves for the gargoyles and busts?


----------



## Shadowbat

MissMandy said:


> I'd be in with ya, but I certainly do not need 40 crows lol. If someone else wants to go in thirds (20 crows each) I'm down
> 
> To add to that ~ Would anyone like to go in thirds... or halves for the gargoyles and busts?


MissMandy I have a group buy going on in that forum. We only need one more person in for 10. If youre interested check out the thread and let us know.


----------



## greaseballs80

Placed and order for the Cement Graveyard Figures @ Dollar Tree, should receive them by next friday if anyone is interested: http://www.dollartree.com/arts-craf...raveyard-Figures/209c304c304p301438/index.pro


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Micheal's today and they had put out a few more Halloween items such as flags,banners and window stick on things. Also lot's of there summer stuff was really marked down so hopefully more Halloween stuff is on it's way


----------



## MrNightmare

Does anyone know when Home Goods puts out their Halloween items?


----------



## CobhamManor

I'm cheating here, as this isn't in stores, but...

Party City ONLINE is releasing some new items...they have Freddy (expensive) and some kind of cool looking hanging props... 

http://www.partycity.com/product/sk...?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=170564


----------



## Guest

*Target online!*

Target online had alot on new items!
They are NOT in stock and they are not priced! But, you can see what is coming!

http://www.target.com/b/ref=in_se_p...ze-bin,target_com_brand-bin&searchRank=-price


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hollow said:


> Target online had alot on new items!
> They are NOT in stock and they are not priced! But, you can see what is coming!
> 
> http://www.target.com/b/ref=in_se_p...ze-bin,target_com_brand-bin&searchRank=-price


*I get "In stock" and pricing info now!!! Woooooah buddy! What a HUGE ( did I say gigandous!!) collection! 2 of my favs so far: Look for the two-headed bride and cobra snake in a basket prop! Thanks for posting hollow *


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Oh the humanity.... I went to Michaels hoping for a sneak peak... they were putting out Christmas wreaths. The only Halloween items were a couple of glitter-chested ravens, which were tucked into the autumn foliage display. When I asked, the clerk said that they had not received anything in and that it would probably be a couple of weeks. I almost wept.


----------



## CobhamManor

Nothing at Dollar Tree yet...  Just fall floral stuff. Maybe next week!


----------



## moonbaby345

CobhamManor said:


> Nothing at Dollar Tree yet...  Just fall floral stuff. Maybe next week!


Dollar Tree usually doesn't bring out their Halloween stuff out until early September,so a little while to go yet.


----------



## CobhamManor

moonbaby345 said:


> Dollar Tree usually doesn't bring out their Halloween stuff out until early September,so a little while to go yet.


My Dollar Tree last year had the complete Halloween lineup out in late July! Even I was a little shocked it was out so early, haha.


----------



## moonbaby345

CobhamManor said:


> My Dollar Tree last year had the complete Halloween lineup out in late July! Even I was a little shocked it was out so early, haha.


Maybe they love Halloween just as much as we do and they couldn't wait to get the stuff out!


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada the Dollar Stores usually get stuff out in July if I remember correctly..

I am going to wait and check in a few weeks..


----------



## Velvet Vampire

MrNightmare said:


> Does anyone know when Home Goods puts out their Halloween items?


MrNightmare, I was looking through my receipts from last years' purchases, and found where I bought my first Homegoods Halloween item on July 22. And then, beginning August 5, they must've been well stocked, because I brought plenty home that day. I'm already stalking my local Homegoods, and will be sure to report back when I find something good, as I'm sure others will, as well.


----------



## runfaster21

My wife just sent me this picture from Joann Fabrics:


----------



## CobhamManor

I only went to Jo Ann once last year right when they were taking stuff out, and all I saw was glitter! All over the tombstones! I never found out if they had anything good because I ran out of the store, terrified of the sparkliness...


----------



## Rikki

Went into Michael's today and they had a small rack of Halloween flags and window clings! There was also a carboard rack of Halloween ribbon. It's almost time!


----------



## MrNightmare

Velvet Vampire said:


> MrNightmare, I was looking through my receipts from last years' purchases, and found where I bought my first Homegoods Halloween item on July 22. And then, beginning August 5, they must've been well stocked, because I brought plenty home that day. I'm already stalking my local Homegoods, and will be sure to report back when I find something good, as I'm sure others will, as well.


Awesome! Thanks much! I found one here and I'm looking forward to seeing what they have!


----------



## HexMe

Saturday I visited our Michaels (Albany, NY) and saw that there was a new center aisle of Christmas stuff setup, so I thought excitedly...this means they MUST have started with Halloween! But...no. Of course not. Then I read on here about the Michaels employee giving someone crap because Halloween is yet MONTHS away. Um...yeah, but CHRISTMAS is fine, just fine.


----------



## halloween71

kmart.com has put there totallyghoul entrance back up it is still saying 2010.But I have done hween search thru the winter and that didn't come up.I also see there are costumes and a few inflatables listed.Just something to keep a eye on.


----------



## mommyto3

Went to Michael's during my lunch hour today and they had the same stuff everyone else is reporting. 

But, my REAL find was at the Salvation Army. They had a few pumpkin type candles and salt/pepper shakers which I did not buy. I bought two tealight holders kind of pathway markers if you will and get ready.....A GIANT PUMPKIN BLOWMOLD! As soon as I turned the corner, it was waiting there for me. It was near the just arrived warehouse section and had not been priced yet. I ran over to it grab it and asked how much. They said $4.50 plus the whole store was 30% off. It's a little over 30 inches tall and I'm not sure if it works but that can always be fixed. 

Needless to say, I think I scored today. I spent less than $7 (with tax) for my finds. Hit up your local thrift stores guys - they're putting stuff out now!!!


----------



## Spinechiller

LW Everybody's Outlet Store has some Halloween stuff out such as skulls,strobes and lot's of costumes and accessories. Also all what they had was 75% off, so everything was a great deal


----------



## Guest

Touchstone online catalog- some cute stuff. Take a look!

8 pages of new stuff!
http://www.touchstonecatalog.com/category/halloween_6530/1


----------



## Guest

Oh they have some glitter houses! Like the Christmas kind- only Halloween! And botttle brush trees in halloween colors!


----------



## Shadowbat

I hit Michaels and JoAnn Fabrics today.

Michaels has added nothing new since I was there last week. I am glad to report that they do not have al the Christmas stuff that others are reporting however.

JoAnns had afew of the things that were reported earlier. They still have alot of summer stuff left.

Oh, we did stop in Target and almost all the summer stuff is gone and has been replaced with school supplies.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Shadowbat said:


> I hit Michaels and JoAnn Fabrics today.
> 
> Michaels has added nothing new since I was there last week. I am glad to report that they do not have al the Christmas stuff that others are reporting however.
> 
> JoAnns had afew of the things that were reported earlier. They still have alot of summer stuff left.
> 
> Oh, we did stop in Target and almost all the summer stuff is gone and has been replaced with school supplies.


Well once the school supplies comes out we know were close


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Just went to Michaels and ours has crows pumpkins and a nice big owl I think I might just have to buy


----------



## moonbaby345

hollow said:


> Touchstone online catalog- some cute stuff. Take a look!
> 
> 8 pages of new stuff!
> http://www.touchstonecatalog.com/category/halloween_6530/1


That is some great stuff!Expensive but worth it.


----------



## moonbaby345

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Just went to Michaels and ours has crows pumpkins and a nice big owl I think I might just have to buy


If you end up buying it,please post a pic!I love owls!


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

I went to Michaels over the weekend and didn't find much. They had some of the items pictured earlier on this thread, but well picked over. It seems that a lot of you must live nearby.

Has anyone been to Garden Ridge yet? I scored a couple of nice tombstones and some outdoor UV spotlights last year.

I just purchased some cheap tombstones at BrandsonSale.com.


----------



## MissMandy

Everyone always mentions Michael's, but none of ya'll have ACMoore in your area?


----------



## Shadowbat

MissMandy said:


> Everyone always mentions Michael's, but none of ya'll have ACMoore in your area?



Not in my area.


I had to stop back in to Pat Catans today. They added afew more Fall decorative items but that was it.


----------



## teecee2468

my local zellers (the American kind) keeps their Halloween items out all year! plus, they get their new stuff in early July!


trent


----------



## 22606

StonebridgeCemetery said:


> Has anyone been to Garden Ridge yet? I scored a couple of nice tombstones and some outdoor UV spotlights last year.


I was there earlier today. Not a whole lot of Halloween out yet, but it was cool to see some things so early



MissMandy said:


> Everyone always mentions Michael's, but none of ya'll have ACMoore in your area?


Nope. The nearest is in Pennsylvania, apparently. Worth the drive, Mandy?



teecee2468 said:


> my local zellers (the American kind) keeps their Halloween items out all year! plus, they get their new stuff in early July!


Yeah, yeah. Rub it in a little more while you're at it, you lucky *@%!


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> Nope. The nearest is in Pennsylvania, apparently. Worth the drive, Mandy?



It's pretty much another Michael's lol


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> It's pretty much another Michael's lol


In other words, "Yes, leave right now!!"?


----------



## justd

I think owls will be big this halloween! I found some black glitter ones at burlington coat factory last year for 6 bucks each! They were at least 12 inches tall and looked great with my decor!!


----------



## MissMandy

Things You Never Knew Existed has a Halloween tab up 
http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/category/scary+halloween+things.do?nType=2


----------



## MissMandy

Also found these.

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/c...mit.y=0&submit=search#/?q=skel-a-gnome&page=1

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=CF7493

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/cgi-bin/hazel.cgi?action=DETAIL&ITEM=CG9802


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar Tree has out out Halloween stuff. My store had two end caps of items out.


----------



## BlueFrog

Did you notice whether DT is offering the organs and fingers they sold last year?


----------



## battygirl

One of our Tuesday Mornings had tons of Halloween stuff (what I saw through the window)but it was closed due to inventory. It opens back up on Monday so I should have something to report then


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

No bloody fingers yet but mine did have the organs. I have a liver and brain laying on the table next to the computer. I do hope mine does get in the bloody finger this year. I had to go clean to Butler to get some last year.


----------



## Shadowbat

time to stop in DT


----------



## CobhamManor

Shadowbat said:


> time to stop in DT


Seems like they're clearing out the luau and summer stuff...we know what's next! School supplies! (And Halloween stuff!)


----------



## TrickRTreater

Michaels has got a bit more cutesy Halloween banners. It was still nice seeing them.


----------



## teecee2468

my local spirit store is located on the second floor of a mall, the space is usually empty most of the year, but when i looked up the other day, i saw boxes scattered across the floor, i wonder if they're setting up soon? they have started their 2011 line up on their site. cant wait for halloween this year!


trent


----------



## TrickRTreater

Dammit! I'm at party city, and they've got all kinds of awesome Halloween stuff still, even ghostface masks, but not the one thing I needed! One of those cheap plastic glow in the dark hockey masks! Not ONE! ARGH!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

TrickRTreater, Dollar General usually gets in hockey masks for Halloween. I'll check them out to see if the GID when they get them in.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> TrickRTreater, Dollar General usually gets in hockey masks for Halloween. I'll check them out to see if the GID when they get them in.



Thanks. 

It's just frustrating that the one thing that is always so much available during Halloween, almost annoyingly so, isn't available in places where there's still traces of Halloween left during the year. Like Party stores that have the one aisle of Halloween stuff left over from last year.


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

We took the kids to a mall today to see Cars 2 at an IMAX theater. I pulled up my Shopkick app on my Droid X and it said that there was a Spirit store in the mall. You can imagine my extreme disappointment when I walked the entire mall and there was not even a sign of a Spirit store anywhere to be found.


----------



## adam

Yea normally spirit is looking for store locations this month. They don't open until september I dont think.


----------



## scubafilos

*babies r us*

Yesterday babies r us had out a rack of Halloween clothes for babies. No costumes yet, but some cute stuff. My wife and I are expecting out second November 7, maybe she can go early and have a Halloween baby!


----------



## lanie077

my stepdaughters bday is on halloween


----------



## fmanswife

Went to Party City yesterday and they had some costumes on clearence for $5.00 , $10.00 & $15.00


----------



## teecee2468

i went to my Michaels store today, and way in the back they had some of their older gemmy figures. like the beheaded bride from 2008, and the old floating chained reaper from 2007. other than that they just had your usual glitter and Autumn stuff.


trent


----------



## halloween71

we have some halloween at our dollar tree .no body parts yet.
I sent my son in to look while he was out.I was placing my order over the phone.
They had creepy cloth-skelly garland-skull heads.


----------



## Red

teecee2468 said:


> i went to my Michaels store today, and way in the back they had some of their older gemmy figures. like the beheaded bride from 2008, and the old floating chained reaper from 2007. other than that they just had your usual glitter and Autumn stuff.


Never heard of Michael's having out older figures, and this early in the season! Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking. And, were they clearenced?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

halloween71 said:


> we have some halloween at our dollar tree .no body parts yet.
> I sent my son in to look while he was out.I was placing my order over the phone.
> They had creepy cloth-skelly garland-skull heads.


ya!! I have to go to the dollar tree tomorrow!


----------



## adam

Yes, just to clarify...not all Michaels are created equal. Our Michaels here is doing Christmas in July. There are two little merchandise islands with Christmas stuff on them. Once the end of July passes around the 26th or so, alot more Halloween stuff will come out. 

I have been told by managers in the past that its up to each store manager when the Halloween decor is put out. I was told this several years ago, I don't know if this has changed since. But I assume stores that get alot of traffic and sales (esp with Halloween/Christmas) get decor out earlier then others. You also get lucky if a manager really likes Halloween. 

I checked my blog last year and our Michaels is very popular with early decorations. Around the first few weeks of August is when we get a huge decor push. Usually one isle starts, then two, then the merchandise islands.


----------



## greaseballs80

For those that have a Hobby Lobby near by, i seen from my facebook friends they have there Halloween and Christmas stuff out. So go and check it out


----------



## gothiccaddy

Shadowbat said:


> The solar corpse has my attention


I thought it was cool until I bought it last year. Its small and lights up only when you have alot of light


----------



## greaseballs80

Found this at the Dollar Section at Target.


----------



## cmcrump

Not exactly a store per se, but if anyone hasn't heard of them, LTD Commodities is a fantastic mail order place and I just received their Fall/Harvest 2011 catalog. Lots of cute and/or really neat Halloween stuff. www.ltdcommodities.com


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

The zombie sign looks great going to Target tonight!


----------



## GiggleFairy

greaseballs80 said:


> For those that have a Hobby Lobby near by, i seen from my facebook friends they have there Halloween and Christmas stuff out. So go and check it out



This past Monday Pixie Frog, Witch Hazel and I managed a trip to our local Hobby Lobby store. They have Christmas and Fall decor out now. No Halloween specific items as of yet.


----------



## teecee2468

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Never heard of Michael's having out older figures, and this early in the season! Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking. And, were they clearenced?





i live in Portland Oregon. and yes, they where 75% off.


trent


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Micheal's yesterday, and they now have two end capes of Halloween filled with signs, candle holders and table top decor. It's not long now


----------



## MissMandy

I don't care how juvenile I sound......I AM GETTING SO EXCITED! And today is quite cool for July. You now that feeling you get, usually within the 2nd or 3rd week of September, when the weather is juuuust starting to get a little nippy? THAT is what today feels like! It's taking everything I have to not decorate for Halloween right now lol.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

Pottery Barn has Halloween Items up on their website! Mostly autumn-themed, but some old and new Halloween offerings as well!


----------



## CobhamManor

teecee2468 said:


> i live in Portland Oregon. and yes, they where 75% off.


If my Michaels had out the old life-size figures...I would flip out.

But my Michaels moved to a new plaza about two years ago, and ever since then, it's Halloween selection has been horrendous. On the bright side, a Halloween City store now occupies its old location, haha!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this at the Dollar Section at Target.



I went to Target they had zero of these. 
Did you go to a target superstore? Or a regular target?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I went to the Dollar Tree and I embarrassed my oldest daughter. I am doing a zombie theme party and what goes with zombies but BRAINS! I bought all they had 23 to be exact for my invitations. It is safe to say she wont be shopping with me again for quite some time.


----------



## mommyto3

ELH - that is TOO FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Dark Night Duchess

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I went to the Dollar Tree and I embarrassed my oldest daughter. I am doing a zombie theme party and what goes with zombies but BRAINS! I bought all they had 23 to be exact for my invitations. It is safe to say she wont be shopping with me again for quite some time.


I love those brains I always end up buying tons of the dollar tree stuff they usually have hearts and fingers too!!! I need to get to the store!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

ELH, thats funny.


Stopped in Michaels this morning. They had put out afew new things, banners, flags and such, but that was about it. I did use my 40% coupon to buy me one of those heated styrofoam cutters. Normally 20 bucks, got it for 12.


I also stopped in Pat Catans. They have this section as soon as you walk in:











Towards the back, where I already posted pics of afew pages back, they started to add actual Halloween merchandise.











I saw this and grabbed it, along with a foam head I plan on using to make a ghost propr with.


----------



## teecee2468

CobhamManor said:


> If my Michaels had out the old life-size figures...I would flip out.
> 
> But my Michaels moved to a new plaza about two years ago, and ever since then, it's Halloween selection has been horrendous. On the bright side, a Halloween City store now occupies its old location, haha!





whats halloween city? do they have cool props? i dont have that many places around where i live. all i have is zellers, lowes, michaels, target, and spirit. not even a wal-mart. i really wish i had a menards or an i-party, cause i have heard they display some rather cool props.


trent


----------



## halloween71

teecee2468 said:


> i live in Portland Oregon. and yes, they where 75% off.
> 
> 
> trent


What did you get?


----------



## talkingcatblues

Pottery Barn just put up a couple of pages of Halloween items on their online site.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Has anyone already mentioned Garden Ridge? My husband just called from there and says they have their Halloween out. They carry the budget bucky looking skeletons (roughly 5 feet tall with pretty decent anatomical detail) for $50. He said there were mostly stuff from last year, but some new things too... a JoL that was a mummy sounded interesting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in a HomeGoods yesterday but no Halloween out in any of the departments. I passed by the doors to the stock room and looked in through the door whindows and the back was pretty cleared out. Guess that's good news as it indicates they will probably be getting a truck load in the next few days. Maybe there wil be some fall holiday stuff.... I'm pretty sure stuff starts coming in to the store in July, and here it is mid-July already...


----------



## adam

As someone mentioned in a new thread, Grandin Road has started putting out Merchandise as well as Pottery barn. Check out their websites! 

http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/halloween-haven

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-accessories/?cm_src=productsearch


----------



## Rikki

I went to the Michael's on the other side of town today and they had out the same stuff as my normal one, plus these two endcaps!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

I love that it's starting already! Saw some small beginnings at an AC Moore Craft Store, and tomorrow after work am going to make my rounds...


----------



## Tumblindice

Walmart has their stuff out.

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Window-Wall-Door-Decor/1054320


----------



## CobhamManor

teecee2468 said:


> whats halloween city? do they have cool props? i dont have that many places around where i live. all i have is zellers, lowes, michaels, target, and spirit. not even a wal-mart. i really wish i had a menards or an i-party, cause i have heard they display some rather cool props.
> 
> 
> trent


Halloween City is partnered with Party City (Same name, haha..). Halloween City used to be Halloween U.S.A. They carry a good selection of costumes, some Tekky Toys props (much cheaper than Spirit), Gothic Collection brand props, tombstones, scene setters, rodents, etc.! 

Their props are very well-priced, and they offer frequent coupons! Maybe you could go to their website and suggest a store?? 

www.HalloweenCity.com


----------



## whichypoo

and a really cool light up curtain...
http://www.abcdistributing.com/For-...rtain/prod290169.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search[/QUOTE]

just so you know if you havn't gotten one of these curtains yet. The lights are on a string of lights that you push through holes in the curtain .. now It looks cool but they dont show the string between the lights in the pictures and you just cant hide them.


----------



## CobhamManor

Have any Five Below stores made it into anyone's areas? Here in western PA, they are everywhere. (It's pretty much an updated, cleaner version of Dollar General!) Everything is up to only $5. 

Last year, they had some cool Halloween mirrors, lava lamps, tombstones and stuff! I'm excited to see what they'll have este ano!


----------



## moonbaby345

CobhamManor said:


> Have any Five Below stores made it into anyone's areas? Here in western PA, they are everywhere. (It's pretty much an updated, cleaner version of Dollar General!) Everything is up to only $5.
> 
> Last year, they had some cool Halloween mirrors, lava lamps, tombstones and stuff! I'm excited to see what they'll have este ano!


No,wish we had one over here


----------



## moonbaby345

Rikki said:


> I went to the Michael's on the other side of town today and they had out the same stuff as my normal one, plus these two endcaps!


OMG,I love everything!


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie

CobhamManor said:


> I'm excited to see what they'll have este ano!


BTW, love your Spanglish!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Rikki said:


> I went to the Michael's on the other side of town today and they had out the same stuff as my normal one, plus these two endcaps!


*
I LOVE the candelabras at the bottom!*


----------



## halloween71

love the candelabras to I may have to get a bling skull this year for my treasure chest.


----------



## magnusius

CobhamManor said:


> Halloween City is partnered with Party City (Same name, haha..). Halloween City used to be Halloween U.S.A. They carry a good selection of costumes, some Tekky Toys props (much cheaper than Spirit), Gothic Collection brand props, tombstones, scene setters, rodents, etc.!
> 
> Their props are very well-priced, and they offer frequent coupons! Maybe you could go to their website and suggest a store??
> 
> www.HalloweenCity.com


I do love Halloween City, and I have bought many things from them. My one complaint between the City and Spirit is that Spirit's stuff is of a much higher quality. But I for sure request a store. In my area Spirit and HC are usually with 5 miles of each other. Great for shopping.


----------



## amrobin2004

I went into my Michael's toight and bought 2 of the skull candleholders that are on the top shelf of the 2nd picture you posted, The top of the skull comes off and you can put a tealight candle in. They are so awesome! 

I used 40% off coupon so it wasnt too bad.







Rikki said:


> I went to the Michael's on the other side of town today and they had out the same stuff as my normal one, plus these two endcaps!


----------



## Shadowbat

amrobin2004 said:


> I went into my Michael's toight and bought 2 of the skull candleholders that are on the top shelf of the 2nd picture you posted, The top of the skull comes off and you can put a tealight candle in. They are so awesome!
> 
> I used 40% off coupon so it wasnt too bad.



I bought 2 of those myself last year. Theyre great pieces. I used the flicker candles because I didnt want to burn them. lol


Those 2 ends look like the same displays they had last year. I really hope Michaels has new stuff this year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow All! MysteE and I were in Pitt., PA this week for business - and naturally, I had to stalk the city for Halloween Sightings. There was a Hallmark store that had ALL last year's Halloween stuff out on tables marked 50% off! (Which puts the items in a normal price range... -- anyway...)
Inside - they had already set up a display with Halloween items and the store clerk said this year they are planning on a huge and early Halloween Season! 
One cute thing was a refrigerator ghost. When you open the fridge, it makes sounds and lights up. Might be a fun adornment on party night - but I never have room for all the food as it is! 

Otherwise - most places were still in summer mode in the city of P-burg. BOO!*


----------



## CobhamManor

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow All! MysteE and I were in Pitt., PA this week for business - and naturally, I had to stalk the city for Halloween Sightings. There was a Hallmark store that had ALL last year's Halloween stuff out on tables marked 50% off! (Which puts the items in a normal price range... -- anyway...)
> Inside - they had already set up a display with Halloween items and the store clerk said this year they are planning on a huge and early Halloween Season!
> One cute thing was a refrigerator ghost. When you open the fridge, it makes sounds and lights up. Might be a fun adornment on party night - but I never have room for all the food as it is!
> 
> Otherwise - most places were still in summer mode in the city of P-burg. BOO!*


A couple years ago I bought some cool props from Hallmark--one of them being a screaming mirror! But for the past couple years, the've had nothing. I guess it wouldn't hurt to check them out again!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

OK I had to include this in the Halloween 2011 Merchandise Sighting. I went to Taco Bell and check out my Sauce!!! LOVED IT. I couldnt open it.


----------



## 22606

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> OK I had to include this in the Halloween 2011 Merchandise Sighting. I went to Taco Bell and check out my Sauce!!! LOVED IT. I couldnt open it.[/IMG]


I don't blame you. Very amusing


----------



## adam

Hallmark store does have some Halloween items out!  Mostly "cutesy" but had a really cool orange cande holder with Halloween silhouettes on them.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I hit Garden Ridge on Friday (north-side of outer Atlanta) they were just starting to put stuff out. I bought a SWEET jackolantern head hanging creature with light-up eyes for $25. His arms look like thick roots. I'll post a pick later.


----------



## Dark Star

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> OK I had to include this in the Halloween 2011 Merchandise Sighting. I went to Taco Bell and check out my Sauce!!! LOVED IT. I couldnt open it.


So appropriate Erin...I would have been digging through the sauce packets for more..


----------



## MrMordrid

Kmart has posted their stuff online nothing really new yet besides a spooky tree trunk. Out of the Big 3 i think Kmart has the best stuff for Halloween. Target has been very Martha Stewartish while Walmart has usually the same stuff each year which is pretty underwhelming whether it be online or in store.


----------



## amrobin2004

I picked up the pumpkin and tombstone from Tuesday Morning yesterday and the 3 black centerpieces from the Dollar Tree today.


----------



## Red

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I hit Garden Ridge on Friday (north-side of outer Atlanta) they were just starting to put stuff out. I bought a SWEET jackolantern head hanging creature with light-up eyes for $25. His arms look like thick roots. I'll post a pick later.


Sounds cool  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CobhamManor

MrMordrid said:


> Kmart has posted their stuff online nothing really new yet besides a spooky tree trunk. Out of the Big 3 i think Kmart has the best stuff for Halloween. Target has been very Martha Stewartish while Walmart has usually the same stuff each year which is pretty underwhelming whether it be online or in store.


Thanks for the heads-up!  They had some interesting stuff in the store last year!


----------



## Shadowbat

The Kmarts in my area last year rocked! I cant wait to see this year.


----------



## MrMordrid

TJ Max is good place to hit up during July & August where they usually have some sort of large statues or tombstones for this time of year. Has anybody been keeping up with Spirit's Halloween 11 sneak peeks?


----------



## Cortney from the coven

*Garden Ridge*

They had around four aisles of Halloween stuff. Some of it more Autumnal and lots of glittery stuff 
We bought a stone colored skull which I repainted to a natural skull color...going to make a Dia de Los Muertos sugar skull. Cute bats and decent jointed skeletons at $49.99. Found some lovely silver candle holders that were very spooky in the candle aisle. Hopefully they will get some new and better items, because a lot of it is repeats of past seasons.


----------



## dippedstix

Garden Ridge has their stuff out here too. I really like the spider mummy victim looking guy. LOL I am actually starting to get a little excited.


----------



## kallie

Oh yes, I stopped by there on Friday night. I got a bag of bones and some Halloween chain. Of course my daughter begged me for a bleeding skull candle and what's a Halloween lover to do but get it for her! Hehe. I think they're putting more out this week. Yippee!


----------



## sheamiyake

Yay!!!! You know where I'm going this week lol


----------



## halloween333

MrMordrid, I've been checking Spirit's facebook page daily for new sneak peeks and they have posted some really cool stuff! Everyone should check it out


----------



## BiggieShawty

Hopefully the one near me has stuff. Must make a field trip and head over. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mwcmfg

I heard a rumor that Garden Ridge is supposed to have an Addams Family decoration line this year. Has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## 22606

mwcmfg said:


> I heard a rumor that Garden Ridge is supposed to have an Addams Family decoration line this year. Has anyone heard anything about that?


No, but that would be very neat. When I stopped the other week, they had some things out, but not a whole lot. It was nice to see at least some Halloween decor, though


----------



## creeeepycathy

got a large skelley at gardenridge today. $50.. I can't believe I paid that much. But last year, they sold out of them real quick and I missed out. 


the skelley on the back is a walmart special from last year. They had similiar ones at GardenRidge. They, also, had bats, lots of expensive pumpkins, a spider sac , tombstones (a couple with glitter ). Didn't really see anything new or any Addams Family stuff, but they were still unpacking boxes.


----------



## MrNightmare

My Garden Ridge (Mesquite, TX) had nothing out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Creepycathy, that skeleton looks great! Well worth $50 IMO. Great picture!!!

Only wish we had a Garden Ridge where I live.


----------



## MrMordrid

BiggieShawty said:


> Hopefully the one near me has stuff. Must make a field trip and head over. Thanks for the heads up!


Just order it online. There customer service is the best out of any retailer out there. I got a free demonica last year because the first one i ordered didn't work.


----------



## greaseballs80

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I went to Target they had zero of these.
> Did you go to a target superstore? Or a regular target?


Regular Target


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

greaseballs80 said:


> Regular Target


Greaseballs I have been to 3 targets so far no luck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ELH, we needed something from Target the other night and I remembered the sign and looked in our bargain area and didn't see it here either.


----------



## greaseballs80

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Greaseballs I have been to 3 targets so far no luck.


That's so weird, there were other signs, i even got another sign that stated Zero Whinning for my daughters room, anyways i am headed there tomorrow, if i see them i will get what is left for anyone that wants one. I don't mind shipping it to you. I'll get back to you tomorrow


----------



## sweet&sinister

Cracker Barrel has a small section of stuff out.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Dollar Tree has pumpkins, scarecrows, fake severed limbs and organs. Not a huge selection yet but at least it's a start!

Walgreens has some candy and more is soon to follow.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Checked my wal-greens today, they had NOTHING but back to school crap.

And I think that no matter how old I get, I'll always dread seeing that stuff.


----------



## talkingcatblues

TrickRTreater said:


> Checked my wal-greens today, they had NOTHING but back to school crap.
> 
> And I think that no matter how old I get, I'll always dread seeing that stuff.


Seriously - those cheerful banners with the schoolbuses and the smiling stick figure cartoon children give me the collywobbles - then I remember that I'm probably too old to get dragged in by the truant officer (whew!)


----------



## CobhamManor

Same here at Walgreens--just back to school garbage. But their top shelves are removed....that can only mean one thing...their top shelves are removed!  It could also mean they'll be putting pumpkins and other stuff up there soon!


----------



## sweetdiggity

That back to school crap makes my stomach turn, too. lol
It's a necessary evil though. We have to endure it to get to the Halloween stuff.


----------



## MrNightmare

sweetdiggity said:


> That back to school crap makes my stomach turn, too. lol
> It's a necessary evil though. We have to endure it to get to the Halloween stuff.


I completly agree! Well said!


----------



## 22606

CobhamManor said:


> But their top shelves are removed....that can only mean one thing...their top shelves are removed!


Quite an observation there, Cobham

I just stopped today and Garden Ridge has more out. Some of the lighted window decorations were very cool. I ended up buying a haunted house one, since it was the darkest-looking; I also liked another, but some of the ghosts were too cute, which messed it up for me


----------



## MrNightmare

Can anyone post pics of Garden Ridge's Halloween stuff?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

creeeepycathy said:


> got a large skelley at gardenridge today. $50.. I can't believe I paid that much. But last year, they sold out of them real quick and I missed out.
> 
> 
> the skelley on the back is a walmart special from last year. They had similiar ones at GardenRidge. They, also, had bats, lots of expensive pumpkins, a spider sac , tombstones (a couple with glitter ). Didn't really see anything new or any Addams Family stuff, but they were still unpacking boxes.


I LOVE this setup.


----------



## 22606

MrNightmare said:


> Can anyone post pics of Garden Ridge's Halloween stuff?


I would gladly do so if I could. Sorry. Hope someone else can get pics.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

The Factory Card Outlet in Bloomington, IL has cleared part of an aisle to start putting Halloween stuff out (picture of masks display)










Currently just some make-up & the masks as shown. Also, they had "Pirates of the Carribean" party favors (bouncy ball packs, stickers, etc.) for $0.50 if anyone's using the pirate theme & wants extra stuff for TOTs.


----------



## mommyto3

For those of you with little ones, Children's Place now shows kids Halloween t-shirts and costumes online. 

http://www.childrensplace.com/webap...Ne=&Nao=0&sale=0&url=SearchView&Ntt=halloween


----------



## mommyto3

My other online shopping ventures found a few new Halloween items at Bath and Body Works - now this has me VERY excited!!! 

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1


----------



## MissMandy

OooOooO me likey!


----------



## halloween71

I love the bath and body items.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG the purple skull soap and the frankenstein candle holder and the other purple candle!!! AAAAHHHH I LOVE IT!!!!!!*


----------



## Slarti

Went to Party City tonight and they have 2010 costumes on clearance, as well as a few other odds and ends, and are starting to put out this year's stock.


----------



## Tish

mommyto3 said:


> My other online shopping ventures found a few new Halloween items at Bath and Body Works - now this has me VERY excited!!!
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1


Ooooh, soap and Halloween, two of my passions together at last! (well, not at last, but these are super cute and I'm intrigued by the scent named Sour Drop)


----------



## Shadowbat

Okay, so after dropping Krista off at work I did a quick run to Michaels (who had nothing new) and Pat Catans. Pat Catans filled in a little bit more at the front of the store.




























They are still in the process of clearing more of the summer stuff out. I know afew of the employees. They said within the next couple weeks all the actual Halloween stuff should be out.


----------



## Sir Gregor

I just came from my local Michael's, and they had the seasonal isle cleaned out and were preparing to put out their Halloween stuff. It looked like it would be very similar to last year with shelves and items haning on both sides of the isle with the bins of pumpkins, etc. in the middle of the isle.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG the purple skull soap and the frankenstein candle holder and the other purple candle!!! AAAAHHHH I LOVE IT!!!!!!*


Oh Spooky! I would love to get for for my Reapee. you'd be sooo eaasy to shop for =)


----------



## Moxlonibus

Think I'm going to get a bunch of Fall Leaf Garland this year when they go on clearance and spray them with brown and black primer to tone them down. Maybe and acrilic wash too. I have wanted to for a long time and never have.


----------



## rubyc

*Tuesday Morning!!*

Tuesday Morning Has some halloween item out... I didnt have my phone so i didn't get to take pictures...


----------



## MissMandy

Went to my local Michael's today and they only had a few things out. I asked and they said their Halloween shipment should be in on Monday


----------



## talkingcatblues

Hey, did you guys get this video emailed to you by Grandin Road? I know we've already seen some of their new stuff in their "oops" preview and the cached pics, but the video itself is kind of cute.

http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinR...l-_-Marketing-_-20110722 Halloween Haven-_-NA


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

*My Rite Aid has Autumn/Halloween *


----------



## magnusius

So as I was sitting in Taco Bell, 300 yards from my house, I saw a sign for a Halloween Bootique in an old Blockbuster store. Then when I took the kids to a fun center, saw a Halloween City sign. I don't remember seeing signs up this early; ever! I think the force is strong with this one! Yeah.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CreepySpiders said:


> Oh Spooky! I would love to get for for my Reapee. you'd be sooo eaasy to shop for =)



*Hey you never know it could happen!*


----------



## Velvet Vampire

walmart.com has added some new Halloween items this morning. The highlights are the lifesize props Count Von Mortis and Reanimated Corpse for $180 each. They also have Matilda the Witch for $150. All three are free shipping with site to store. And all say they will not be sold in stores.


----------



## CobhamManor

Velvet Vampire said:


> walmart.com has added some new Halloween items this morning. The highlights are the lifesize props Count Von Mortis and Reanimated Corpse for $180 each. They also have Matilda the Witch for $150. All three are free shipping with site to store. And all say they will not be sold in stores.


OOOH, awesome! Thanks!


----------



## trentsketch

Michaels endcap


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I hit the Party City next to Mall of Georgia this morning. Not much in the way of clearance, but the gentleman that was rebuilding the costume wall in the back of the store told me that their seasonal area, which will all be Halloween, will take up half of the store when it is all put out. They are scheduled to have all Halloween merchandise on the floor by Labor Day.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Did some shopping today. Went to Marshall's...no Halloween yet. Went to Cost Plus...no Halloween. Ross...nothing.

Tuesday Morning had some things out. I bought a couple of cute decorations.

Burlington Coat Factory had a fairly large display (indoor decor). However, I didn't see anything I liked. Lots of glittery stuff. Glittery purple and lime green stuff (i.e, glittery lime green skulls). I'm not a fan of lime green for Halloween. Burlington also had a lot of Ed Hardy glassware, although for some reason I don't associate Ed Hardy with Halloween.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Oh, I should clarify my post about Burlington Coat Factory. Although there were lots of glittery items, there were also lots of non-glittery items. Their Halloween merchandise is similar to the type you'd find at a Home Goods or Marshalls.

Speaking of glitter--I'm generally not a fan. That being said, Burlington had two items this year that I remember buying last year. One was a glittery black crow on a pedestal, and the other was a glittery owl. So much for me not liking glitter!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Tarker Midnight said:


> Speaking of glitter--I'm generally not a fan. That being said, Burlington had two items this year that I remember buying last year. One was a glittery black crow on a pedestal, and the other was a glittery owl. So much for me not liking glitter!



I'd LOVE to have the crow and owl! Never seen either in a glittery form.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

GiggleFairy - They also had a cute glittery black cat figurine which I might go back and buy. I wish I knew how to post pictures for everyone to see...as you can see I'm a newbie and I can't even figure out how to do the "quote" thing!


----------



## GiggleFairy

That would be great, too!


To quote, just use the QUOTE button that shows up underneath the post to the right. Do you see it?


----------



## ashleymyers

Cracker Barrel has a bunch of stuff out in my town


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love Cracker Barrel! I got some great stuff there last year. Guys, close your eyes and ears - I've got some "D" girls and I even found some cute Halloween tops, well not cute, more along the classy lines, that fit my girls. I was super stoked! I've even gotten Pixie Frog some of her Halloween costumes there - better quality.


----------



## catsbrew

me too! getting my coupons together!


----------



## HauntedHorror

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gemmy has a new product called a Butterfly Collection that was discussed already on the forum in the Prop section as something that might be nice to include in a witch's kitchen or maybe a mad lab with other animals. I found them tonight at BIG LOTS! for $14 each. It was with the Springtime merchandise that was being put out.
> 
> In the light you can notice a very thin wire attached to the butterfly but I'm thinking at night in a haunt depending on how you light it, it won't be noticeable. Pretty cool.


I wonder if it is the same brand as the one they have been selling at ThinkGeek?

ThinkGeek also has a FIREFLY in a jar which would be even cooler for haunts I think...
Here's a link:
https://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/e90c/

And this which is floating lights in a jar:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/e7a6/


----------



## bellelostdrake

Hi guys, I did some shopping today! First up Bath and Body Works:



















They had the mini 3 for $5 scents everyone has been talking about, including my favorite fall fragrance from years past LEAVES! The coffin soap that's bright green I'm dying over, but at $15, I'm waiting for a coupon. Also, I don't know if you can tell, but in the bottom corner of the first pic, there's a little basket of hand sanitizer holders. They're black bats and so, so cute, but I was shocked they were $5 each! Just for the holder! Usually the little holders, sans bat wings, are only $1.50.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Next up was Burlington Coat Factory. I must admit I haven't been in one of these stores in quite a few years, but they did have one entire table devoted to Halloween, albeit sparkly Halloween:



















Still, it was nice to see Halloween in stores, and I must say, Burlington is very affordable!


----------



## bellelostdrake

Next up was Tuesday Morning: 










I don't know if I've gotten spoiled from garage sales and thrift stores, but Tuesday Morning just seemed much more expensive this year.




























The stacked pumpkin house I absolutely loved, but at $40 I passed on it. 










I know a lot of us on here enjoy vintage Halloween, so I thought I'd share this pic. I bought the little green guy


----------



## bellelostdrake

Finally (are you guys sick of me yet, lol?) here's a better look at the Tuesday morning snowglobes:



















They're skinny! I didn't buy any since they were $9.99 each, but I did like that I would actually have room for these. I'm sure a bunch of us on here start to run out of room to put the things we fall in love with, so skinny snow globes seems like a good idea.

I checked Michael's and had no luck with anything new. Every person I ask at each store has a different idea of when more Halloween is coming in, so I'm just obsessively stalking them until it starts rolling in. It's the same story with Home Goods. Each employee I talk to at each store, all say different things, so I'm thinking nobody knows for sure when it's coming in. Dollar Tree had the same stuff everyone else has been posting as well, but...

To all the gals (and guys!) who paint their nails, there is a new nail polish popping up from Sally Hansen at drugstores. It's a limited edition Xtreme Wear Hard as Nails polish that's black with orange glitter called Pumpkin Spice. I haven't seen it in person yet, so I don't have a photo, but it seems like the start of limited edition drugstore makeup is upon us too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for all the pics Bellostdrake! I haven't noticed you on the threads I've been reading this year and missed your contributions. 

I'm not particularly into Vintage, although I have a few vintage-looking pieces myself, but did enjoy those pumpkins in particular. I think what catches my eye on those and some of the other vintage items I've seen or have is the expressions on the pieces. Kind of wickedly playful or mischievious. I'm also thinking of stopping in Body and Bath for those soap dispensers. I'm pretty sure we have one in our area. I usually pick up the Halloween GID SoftSoap but like the design of these much better. Well thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Shadowbat

lovin those snowglobes. The B&BW display looks great. we'll be at the mall Thursday. hope ours has the stuff out. Need some new dispensers for this year.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for all the pics Bellostdrake! I haven't noticed you on the threads I've been reading this year and missed your contributions.
> 
> I'm not particularly into Vintage, although I have a few vintage-looking pieces myself, but did enjoy those pumpkins in particular. I think what catches my eye on those and some of the other vintage items I've seen or have is the expressions on the pieces. Kind of wickedly playful or mischievious. I'm also thinking of stopping in Body and Bath for those soap dispensers. I'm pretty sure we have one in our area. I usually pick up the Halloween GID SoftSoap but like the design of these much better. Well thanks again for sharing.


Ghost of Spookie, I've been lurking lol! Nothing new to contribute on the shopping front until yesterday, but I hope that changes soon. Now that things are starting to roll in to stores around here, I'll be out a-hunting! Plus you always manage to break all the new items first! I'm always in awe of what you find out there.

Shadowbat, I really like those snowglobes too! Maybe it's the new thing, skinny snowglobes, but I had never seen them before.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Pumpkin spice nail polish? Seriously? That is awesome! lol 
I've been looking obsessively at every store I go to and am coming up with nothing except at Dollar Tree. I'm betting Menards has stuff out already but I haven't been able to go there yet. 

Target has started putting their summery stuff on clearance, even candles so pretty soon fall stuff will be out. Yay! I am a pumpkin spice candle freak. lol


----------



## Shadowbat

I hit our area Big Lots tonight. They are putting out Fall foilage. Nothing really picture worthy, but its very news worthy. lol

Also, they had their garden fencing on sale 50% off if anyones interested in picking up some cemetary fences. In addition, they had all their Tiki merchandise also on sale 50% off.


----------



## wiccanlord

Love the pictures.


----------



## N4niner206

*Gemmy butterfly at Michael's*



HauntedHorror said:


> I wonder if it is the same brand as the one they have been selling at ThinkGeek?
> 
> ThinkGeek also has a FIREFLY in a jar which would be even cooler for haunts I think...
> Here's a link:
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/e90c/
> 
> And this which is floating lights in a jar:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/e7a6/


I was at Michael's yesterday and they also now have the Butterfly in a jar. It was also priced at $14 if I remember correctly. But remember, with Michael's, you can almost always find a 40% off coupon, bringing the price to a little over 8 bucks!!


----------



## N4niner206

*Michaels Halloween Merchandise*

On a "recon" mission at Michael's last night, my wife and I were told by a store manager that all of their Halloween merchandise should be up in the next two or three weeks. She said they had a bunch already and another truck was coming today. She also said "It will HAVE to be up in the next week or two, because the ads have already been printed advertising a huge Halloween sale toward the end of August. We will also be having a huge sale on all of our Lemax". Our store already had some Halloween stuff up... a couple window clings, some pumpkins, etc... but one aisle has been cleared out for the Halloween stuff. THey already have all of the price tags on the shelves and the hangers, so if you really want to get an idea of what they will carry this year... or are hoping for something specific... you may be able to get a preview. The store was closing, so we didn't have enough time to really look at all of the tags. While checking out (some non-Halloween items) a couple of the girls working were anxious to talk about the items in the back room. I heard the word "glitter" a lot. But then again, it may have just been what THEY were excited about. The important thing to know is... it will be out in the next couple of weeks, and SALE. BTW I went to the store in Surprise, Arizona (northwest valley Phoenix area)


----------



## catsbrew

Thanks for info , I was getting a little worried about the Lemax stuff last year it was out much earlier.I want the butterfly too!


----------



## CobhamManor

Still just the fall floral at Michaels and Big Lots, but Big Lots is definitely getting close! Nothing at Walgreens, either...


----------



## Shadowbat

I dont think close up pics were posted of these guys yet. If I missed them sorry. Sorry for the crappy pic. My phones been screwing up my photos.

Dollar Tree:


----------



## Shadowbat

Also, my DT restocked their mini LED spotlights! I picked up 5 of them and a couple of packs of replacement batteries.


----------



## MissWendy13

I just posted some pictures of the Spooky Town stuff at Michaels in the other thread, but here are afew more of other things I saw at Michaels yesterday. There is more stuff to be added as well! :] 










































There was also all the Halloween crafting stuff on the other side of the store, like the wood pieces, the foam projects, stickers, etc.


----------



## sweetdiggity

awesome! Thanks for the pics. My DT has those dangle leg things but no globes yet. I'll be going there this weekend to see what else they put out new this week.


----------



## spiderqueen

I like the red spider juice bottle, although I'm a little concerned about it saying "spider _juice_." It makes it sound like juice that was acquired through violence toward spiders.  It would be much better if it said "spider venom" like the labels from Spirit (for which I _still_ need to find an appropriate bottle, after having the labels for a few years). Still, I might get it.


----------



## killerhaunts

*Joann's today has started putting out some Halloween fabrics and Harvest Decor. On and endcap there were some of the metal Halloween lawn figures. What really caught my eye were the plethera of 'scarecrows' outside! Ghosts, vampires, witches, scarecrows, pumpkin things, etc. all on bamboo stake. I didn't check the price cuz I don't buy them. Too cute. Right next t the scarecrows, however, really piqued my interest! HUGE unpainted wooden pirate chests!! Argh ... no price .. took it in to be scanned ... FORTY-FOUR DOLLARS! Are you kidding!? Then she told me there was a 40% off coupon behind me ... um .. nah, not even for $34. There were 3 sizes of the chests. The smallest would hold a human heart, the middle one could hold a human skull, the largest would hold lots of pirate booty!! I tried to take pics with my phone but the battery was too low >:<*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Killerhaunts I was on the JoAnn website just today, for someone else though, and saw their online 40% off code for one regularly priced item. Is that similar to the in-store one? There are a few Wilton items that I was thinking about for this year that I might see if they have if it is. Since I have a store in my area I always try to save on the shipping costs and buy locally.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love the globes! Vintage looking pics in those.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went shopping at a mall an hour north of me yesterday. Joann's Fabric had fall harvest stuff out. The Bed, Bath and Beyond had all the Salkin Candle Company Halloween themed items out(no haunted house though), Hallmark had a small double sided Halloween display set up in the store. The Dollar Tree there had the knockers so I grabbed two of the skulls. They also had the Black standy (Haunted House, Scary Tree, and Candleobara(I got two of each of them.) DT also hand severed fingers,legs, and hands I had a blast dragging my sister from store to store looking at all the Fall/Harvest/Halloween items!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

MissWendy13 said:


> I just posted some pictures of the Spooky Town stuff at Michaels in the other thread, but here are afew more of other things I saw at Michaels yesterday. There is more stuff to be added as well! :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also all the Halloween crafting stuff on the other side of the store, like the wood pieces, the foam projects, stickers, etc.


I just love those Skeletons holding them signs with spooky words on them. I so wish I had a Michaels closer then an hour or so away.


----------



## bellelostdrake

I called 2 of my Michael's out here and one is supposed to be getting a Halloween shipment today, so I will look after work. Also, I was near a "fancy" mall yesterday and popped in Pottery Barn and Z Gallerie, and neither had anything, nor knew when it was coming in to stores. Ran in Cost Plus on a whim, even though their website has nothing yet, and again I found zero. My cousin works at a TJMaxx and I double checked with her this morning that nothing Halloween has hit the backroom yet. The Halloween hunt continues!


----------



## cmcrump

Woohoo! Received new Shindigz catalif in the mail today with lots of Halloween merchandise!!


----------



## CobhamManor

teecee2468 said:


> i heard michaels is getting stuff REALLY soon! someone else said that they will have a talking butler and a singing stone bust.


Michaels just may make a comeback! 

But I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Spotted Halloween in the Dollar Tree today! Severed fingers, human organs packed like food, bloody muslin, creepy cloth, and a few other little things.
Won't be long now!


----------



## tntkain

Halloween stuff was being put out at our Big Lots this morning


----------



## cmcrump

I think they are the same company as LTD. If so, then yes, they had some awesome Halloween things!


----------



## cmcrump

battygirl said:


> Heads up guys...ABC Distributing has their fall catalog out and has some pretty cool stuff. I picked up a set of purple spider lights for $20 and a bunch of other things as well...check it out!
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/Gard...iders/prod290168.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search
> 
> and a really cool light up curtain...
> http://www.abcdistributing.com/For-...rtain/prod290169.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search


If I am not mistaken, this is the same company as LTD. If so, then yes, they have LOTS of cool Halloween stuff.


----------



## CobhamManor

tntkain said:


> Halloween stuff was being put out at our Big Lots this morning


AWESOME.  When I was there last weekend it seemed they were very close to getting some stuff out!


----------



## Shadowbat

As I reported a couple days ago, Big Lots already had Fall/Harvest merchandise out. This morning they started with the Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat

Also stopped into Pat Catans, who already had the Harvest items out, and today also started putting out the actual Halloween items.


----------



## MissMandy

Oooooo I'm gonna have to check them out! thanks for posting pix SB!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Woo Hoo Big Lots! I will stop by mine this weekend. Thanks for the pics Shadowbat.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Making a round today. Will report back with anything new or exciting.


----------



## 22606

HauntedDiva said:


> Making a round today. Will report back with anything new or exciting.


Well? We are waiting!! I see that you are online now, so what did you see? Huh, huh?

Thanks to everyone who has posted photos of the merchandise seen on their trips


----------



## HauntedDiva

Can't upload a photo right now but at Michaels the skull tea light holders (silver skull head on a black pedestal, dull cap removes to insert tea light) are $6.50! Snagged 2. Reg. $12.99. T.J. Maxx had zip. Onward!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Bath and body has a few cool things that have already been pictured. The coffin soap lights up for 20seconds when the pump is pushed. And they have the ultimate fall candle: leaves by slakin mmmmmmmm. The large haunted house candle holder appears to be glow in the dark with a frankenstein by the door. Very cool. Personally im a big fan of the metal candle holders. One is a skull and the other a haunted house. Also have a cute ceramic pumpkin and skull with a tophat tea light holders. Halmark has some repeats from last year including some newer stuff the fridge ghost is cool as are the lolita wine glasses and haunted house pilsner glass. Also have some wicked with themed items. Will try to post.more later with pics. On to big lots! Btw Michaela said spooky town should be in at the end of august here


----------



## Red

I wish we had Big Lots here! Their stuff looks great; I think the little you showed in those pictures is more than we got at Walmart last season in my area!


----------



## CobhamManor

Thanks for the pics Shadowbat!


----------



## Penumbra

i wish my michaels would put things out. it doesn't even have fall stuff out!


----------



## Uncle Steed

HauntedDiva said:


> Can't upload a photo right now but at Michaels the skull tea light holders (silver skull head on a black pedestal, dull cap removes to insert tea light) are $6.50! Snagged 2. Reg. $12.99. T.J. Maxx had zip. Onward!


I love those skull holders. Very cool.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Looks like I'll be stopping by Big Lots this weekend too.


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Went to michaels today they have the talking butler again with the skull on the platter. Also saw they were selling the same busts that were available last year at SAMs club I believe...they still didn't have everything out tho


----------



## kittyvibe

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Went to michaels today they have the talking butler again with the skull on the platter. Also saw they were selling the same busts that were available last year at SAMs club I believe...they still didn't have everything out tho


ya bet me to it! hehe Was just gonna post the same thing but with prices-
Butler (the Kmart and walgreens style one) but 2.5 feet tall - has candelabra that lights up and lighted eyes crow on shoulder- $89.99
He says Edgar Allen poe phraises and the crow will pipe in with a nevermore, haha! 

male version bust (like the sams from last year)- $59.99

5 foot tall LED spooky tree (black with purple LEDS) - $79.99

2 column graveposts (with lighted skull on each top)- $49.99

They had alot of the other same things as last year(lights, strobes, etc) and a few other things like a tabletop candelabra, jelly strands light up JOL. etc

I didnt have my phone with me or I would have taken pics


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Sweet I'm going to stop by my Big Lots this week. Thanks for posting the pics Shadowbat!


----------



## Penumbra

WHAT!? Michaels has their stuff already?! Better go check again!


----------



## CobhamManor

kittyvibe said:


> ya bet me to it! hehe Was just gonna post the same thing but with prices-
> Butler (the Kmart and walgreens style one) but 5 feet tall - has candelabra that lights up and lighted eyes crow on shoulder- $89.99
> He says Edgar Allen poe phraises and the crow will pipe in with a nevermore, haha!
> 
> male version bust (like the sams from last year)- $59.99
> 
> 5 foot tall LED spooky tree (black with purple LEDS) - $79.99
> 
> 2 column graveposts (with lighted skull on each top)- $49.99
> 
> They had alot of the other same things as last year(lights, strobes, etc) and a few other things like a tabletop candelabra, jelly strands light up JOL. etc
> 
> I didnt have my phone with me or I would have taken pics


Sounds cool! At least it's a good sign that they're selling some real props this year... Mine probably won't have anything yet!


----------



## Uncle Steed

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Went to michaels today they have the talking butler again with the skull on the platter. Also saw they were selling the same busts that were available last year at SAMs club I believe...they still didn't have everything out tho


Did they have their Lemax stuff out yet?


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Yes they had all their lemax stuff Out at my store. Saw an awesome merry go round with a giant angry squid as the topper!


----------



## 22606

pumpkinspirit said:


> Sweet I'm going to stop by my Big Lots this week. Thanks for posting the pics Shadowbat!


I just did, and they had nothing whatsoever. I guess they all have their own schedules. Might be best to call ahead if there is not a BL nearby


----------



## MrNightmare

Does anyone know if Micheal's will be carrying this again Candleabra this year?:

View attachment 17487


----------



## Shadowbat

MrNightmare said:


> Does anyone know if Micheal's will be carrying this again Candleabra this year?:
> 
> View attachment 17487



I didnt see any tags for it.


----------



## bellelostdrake

MrNightmare said:


> Does anyone know if Micheal's will be carrying this again Candleabra this year?:
> 
> View attachment 17487


MrNightmare, my Michael's had a similar one, but it's not the same:








Not the greatest picture- sorry. Mine didn't have any displays out of the larger items yet.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

OMG I love that MrNightmare!!!! I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Here's some more from Michael's a couple days ago:










I love these guys. If anyone collects Disney Vinylmation pieces, they feel just like that, except you can paint and decorate your own. They were $1.99 each.



















I liked both of those Spookytown pieces a lot.










Our display overall was much smaller and it was on a center piece instead of against shelving like it usually is. Nothing was plugged in.




























The foam craft items were back. I have more crafty pictures and sticker pictures in my album. Also if anyone is still looking for the Butterfly in a jar, my Michael's still had those too. At $19.99 I thought they were a lot, but with a coupon it wouldn't be so bad. Also the regular scrapbooking stickers were 40% off this week, so if anyone needs to stock up for a card exchange this year, it'd be a good time to! Our whole area just felt a lot smaller than last year, and I feel like a bunch of this stuff we've seen over and over again. Hopefully they'll be putting more out as time goes on.


----------



## Penumbra

i heard someone say that michaels has the talking busts from sams club last year correct?
the ones from spirit are cool but they are a bit out of my budget.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Penumbra, That's the one Michael's has this year.


----------



## MrNightmare

bellelostdrake said:


> MrNightmare, my Michael's had a similar one, but it's not the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest picture- sorry. Mine didn't have any displays out of the larger items yet.


Thanks! I like that one! I need to keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Penumbra

bellelostdrake said:


> Penumbra, That's the one Michael's has this year.




thanks, but that ones overpriced too! 
why did i have to have kids? they suck the money right out of me.


----------



## Shadowbat

Penumbra said:


> thanks, but that ones overpriced too!
> why did i have to have kids? they suck the money right out of me.



Thats what the 40% off coupons are for.


Just got back from my local Michaels, again lol, they started putting out the Spooky Town and other Halloween merchandise. So small compared to even last years offerings. Im disappointed.

There are afew things Ill probably pick up though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I joined Sam's Club right before Halloween last year once I found out that I could order their talking busts online from them and have them shipped to me for a very reasonable amount--no Club near me to pick them up in person (they sold them as a pair BTW). Seem to think I got both the man and the woman for around that price at that time of year. After Halloween they dropped the price until they sold out, some lucky stiffs got them for around $30-40 I think. Sam's Club will probably offer something different this year and I'm anxious to see what this year brings. They have pretty good pricing. I think $60 a piece sounds kind of high. Do they offer the wife bust at all? What I loved about the Sam's Club version was that the husband and wife busts interacted with each other. Does Michaels do the same assuming the wife is also available?


----------



## battygirl

Ghost of spookie...I was at Micheal's today and I picked up the bust with a 50% off coupon. I asked two different workers if they knew about the woman bust and they had no clue what I was talking about so I'm sure it's just the guy. I tried to find the set of busts last year but was to late and they didn't have them anymore at Sam's. I didn't want to take a chance this year so I just grabbed the guy...maybe I can find the girl later?

Also The really cool silver skull candle holders on a black pedestal were on sale at 50% off at my store today, no coupon necessary  I grabbed 2


----------



## Penumbra

i need sam's club where i live! they have such unique and creative props every year! you have no idea how angry i get when someone says "i got this at sam's club."


----------



## GiggleFairy

BIG NEWS for me - Today I was so bummed and bored and got a wild hair up my butt. I took my pain medicine which helps a great deal with my walking and I decided to see if I could drive. I DID IT! First time I've driven in 4 months! I have an older vehicle and even my ortho boot as big as it is still has room to move around with the gas/brake pedals! So my happy arse drove to Dollar Tree. $92 later I limped out happier than a pig in sh--. um, mud. I won't bore you with repeat pics, but I got the liver, heart and brain "meat packages", more hands and feet and severed fingers, one of each door knocker, the little silhouette packs, some glass candle sticks are jars (which I'm going to glue together to make fancier containers for displays), more bugs and few other odds and ends. OH! I also bought a few doilies that look spider webbish. I'm going to dye them black. I also went to Goodwill, but as I was walking in they told me they'd changed their hours and were closing. BOO! If I'm not too stiff or sore tomorrow, I'm pushing myself for another outing. 

I did talk to management at Dollar General, CVS and Walgreens, and each of those places confirmed that they are getting Halloween items in, but they won't be out until mid-August. Walgreens, however, is putting out Candy Corn. Ha!

I'm hoping to hit Michael's and Hobby Lobby as well and see what's up their sleeves.


----------



## Uncle Steed

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Yes they had all their lemax stuff Out at my store. Saw an awesome merry go round with a giant angry squid as the topper!


Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

GiggleFairy said:


> BIG NEWS for me - Today I was so bummed and bored and got a wild hair up my butt. I took my pain medicine which helps a great deal with my walking and I decided to see if I could drive. I DID IT! First time I've driven in 4 months! I have an older vehicle and even my ortho boot as big as it is still has room to move around with the gas/brake pedals! So my happy arse drove to Dollar Tree. $92 later I limped out happier than a pig in sh--. um, mud. I won't bore you with repeat pics, but I got the liver, heart and brain "meat packages", more hands and feet and severed fingers, one of each door knocker, the little silhouette packs, some glass candle sticks are jars (which I'm going to glue together to make fancier containers for displays), more bugs and few other odds and ends. OH! I also bought a few doilies that look spider webbish. I'm going to dye them black. I also went to Goodwill, but as I was walking in they told me they'd changed their hours and were closing. BOO! If I'm not too stiff or sore tomorrow, I'm pushing myself for another outing.
> 
> I did talk to management at Dollar General, CVS and Walgreens, and each of those places confirmed that they are getting Halloween items in, but they won't be out until mid-August. Walgreens, however, is putting out Candy Corn. Ha!
> 
> I'm hoping to hit Michael's and Hobby Lobby as well and see what's up their sleeves.


Awesome!! Good for you!!


----------



## MissMandy

Alright Giggle! That Halloween bug musta bit you hard! LOL


----------



## Shadowbat

GiggleFairy said:


> BIG NEWS for me - Today I was so bummed and bored and got a wild hair up my butt. I took my pain medicine which helps a great deal with my walking and I decided to see if I could drive. I DID IT! First time I've driven in 4 months! I have an older vehicle and even my ortho boot as big as it is still has room to move around with the gas/brake pedals! So my happy arse drove to Dollar Tree. $92 later I limped out happier than a pig in sh--. um, mud. I won't bore you with repeat pics, but I got the liver, heart and brain "meat packages", more hands and feet and severed fingers, one of each door knocker, the little silhouette packs, some glass candle sticks are jars (which I'm going to glue together to make fancier containers for displays), more bugs and few other odds and ends. OH! I also bought a few doilies that look spider webbish. I'm going to dye them black. I also went to Goodwill, but as I was walking in they told me they'd changed their hours and were closing. BOO! If I'm not too stiff or sore tomorrow, I'm pushing myself for another outing.
> 
> I did talk to management at Dollar General, CVS and Walgreens, and each of those places confirmed that they are getting Halloween items in, but they won't be out until mid-August. Walgreens, however, is putting out Candy Corn. Ha!
> 
> I'm hoping to hit Michael's and Hobby Lobby as well and see what's up their sleeves.



The power of Halloween


----------



## lisa48317

battygirl said:


> Also The really cool silver skull candle holders on a black pedestal were on sale at 50% off at my store today, no coupon necessary  I grabbed 2


*Those are awesome! I should go back to the Micheal's by me & see if they have them on sale!!*


----------



## jenscats5

At Michael's yesterday:



















The store I went to didn't have the skulls on the pedestals....


----------



## battygirl

Lisa48317...you should see if they are on sale. They were included in the candle and candle holder sale they had running.

jenscats5...they were on an end cap away from the rest of the Halloween stuff at my store. I hope you find them


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I stopped at Ross last night and still no Halloween. Then I went to Michaels and mine had the same merchandise that's been shown in all the photos posted. Not much space devoted to Halloween and a lot of that precious space was taken up by those light-up "grapevine" pumpkins (which I don't really lke). I did see (in a non-Halloween asle) some pretty nice columns (in two sizes). They were white and seemed pretty sturdy.


----------



## jenscats5

battygirl said:


> jenscats5...they were on an end cap away from the rest of the Halloween stuff at my store. I hope you find them


I'll have to check at the other Michael's....I hawked all the end caps & they didn't have them....


----------



## Penumbra

i went to michaels today, and they FINALLY had halloween stuff out! now if i could only afford it!


----------



## halloween333

Everything looks great! im going to have to go out and shop one of these days...


----------



## RCIAG

I hit up Michaels, Dollar Tree, Big Lots & Kohls in Germantown MD today. Honestly, I went to Kohls for sheets & shoes, but did check to see what they had out.

I can report that all but Kohls have Halloween stuff out though not prominently displayed. Kohls had fall items though, candles, pumpkins, that sort of thing. I'd say give 'em all about 2 weeks & they'll all be in full-on Halloween mode. Which is just about right for this area.

Give 'em a week & they'll have Christmas stuff out. 

I went by the space where our Spirit was last year & it's now a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Bath & Body Works has very cool items! Bought Sour Drop soap and a Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin scent portable.


----------



## HauntedDiva

battygirl said:


> Also The really cool silver skull candle holders on a black pedestal were on sale at 50% off at my store today, no coupon necessary  I grabbed 2


Me too! Aren't they great?


----------



## battygirl

Yes Haunteddiva they are awesome  My husband even liked them!


----------



## Spinechiller

bellelostdrake said:


> MrNightmare, my Michael's had a similar one, but it's not the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest picture- sorry. Mine didn't have any displays out of the larger items yet.


Thanks for posting pic, is it just me or is Micheal's really not bringing in very many animated/light up decorations this year?


----------



## MrNightmare

Went to micheal's today and picked up one of the candelabras! (used a 40% coupon). They had some of the halloween out but were still making room for more.


----------



## Deadna

I spotted the firefly jars at KMart for $14.99. It was so neat how he lights up but I will wait for a cheaper one to come along.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

HauntedDiva said:


> Me too! Aren't they great?



Do either of you know how long they are going to be 50% off? There is a chance that I may be getting to a Michaels this coming weekend. I really really would like to have them.


----------



## battygirl

spooky_girl1980 I am not sure about when the sale ends I checked our current ad and the candle holders aren't in it. I don't know if this is because they have already switched weekly advertisements or the candles were never put in the ad? Good luck though I hope you can grab some.

Also... I was a Michael's Friday and pulled up a 50% off coupon online on my phone and the cashier used and accepted it. Just wanted to pass this on because I though it was great that they used it


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I don't have a smart phone so that wouldn't work. Do you know of any coupons online that I could print off.?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

battygirl said:


> spooky_girl1980 I am not sure about when the sale ends I checked our current ad and the candle holders aren't in it. I don't know if this is because they have already switched weekly advertisements or the candles were never put in the ad? Good luck though I hope you can grab some.
> 
> Also... I was a Michael's Friday and pulled up a 50% off coupon online on my phone and the cashier used and accepted it. Just wanted to pass this on because I though it was great that they used it



I was in Michael's and had forgotten to bring my coupon with me and they wouldn't let me show them my email with the coupon and use it that way. I tried though. You got lucky. There's nothing like kicking yourself when you realize you forgot to bring your coupon after you've driven somewhere already.


----------



## battygirl

If you sign up with them they will email them to you. You can try and google the coupons or see if they have some on their website, sometimes they will have printable ones.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Ok, Thanks. I just signed up at the Michaels website. Here hoping they send me a good coupon by this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Michaels*

There was an email sent Wednesday for use this past Thurs & Fri only for 50% off bakeware and then same days, one for 50% off any one reg priced item in the store if you purchased between the hours of Noon and 6pm. They do stuff like that every so often but I hate jumping thru hoops timewise when they restrict the hours like that.

This weeks ad is only 20% off I believe on certain things.


----------



## Penumbra

so, do you have to sign up in order to get a 50% coupon?


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone know if there are any light up pathway markers at Micheal's this year?

Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> so, do you have to sign up in order to get a 50% coupon?


Michaels has printed flyers that are inserts in certain newspapers and I believe they are the same coupons that they send in their emails to online subscribers. We get a local newspaper, however they don't run their inserts in it. We use to subscribe to a newspaper in a different area where we lived at the time and I use to get my coupons that way. I'm sure the paper has to have a certain circulation base to qualify. For me subscribing online was the best way to get their coupons and you get them a few days before they can be used.


----------



## MissMandy

My Michael's has everything set up already. I, of course, didn't have a coupon, so I only bought one of those potion jars (had already got the other 2 a couple of weeks ago). I also purchsed items to start making some cards for the 2011 card exchange 
Oh yeah, to anyone who has an ACMoore in their area, the website has a 20% entire purchase coupon (including sale items)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I signed up this afternoon and within 5 minutes I got a email from them containing a 40% off anyone regular priced item coupon. My sister is going to sign up to see if she'll get one to so she can one of the skull on the pillar candle holders for me.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Went to Michael's yesterday, checked out the new Lemax pieces. Good stuff. Picked up a pumpkin spice candle and some Halloween gel stickers (stickers for my nine year old daughter, who is just a Halloween fiend---she's the Lemax village collector and took inventory for her August 26th Birthday list ). Went to buy one of the candle holder skulls, but the only one they had in stock was broke. 

Hope they get more in.


----------



## Slarti

Hee, we hit Michael's yesterday too - they've got some cool home decor this year, and I love the Spookytown stuff as usual. The skeleton firefighters and mariachi band were cute.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Pfft. No Halloween at my Big Lots stores, and my Dollar Tree does not have the pictures either.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Micheal's today and they were just unloading the rest of there Halloween decorations and said more were coming tomorrow, does anyone know if there is a female bust that goes with the male bust at Micheal's this year?


----------



## Penumbra

My Michaels was having a 50% off sale on all their fall and Halloween items! Plus i had another 50% coupon, so i snagged both the bust and the butler for like, $40!


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> My Michaels was having a 50% off sale on all their fall and Halloween items! Plus i had another 50% coupon, so i snagged both the bust and the butler for like, $40!


When you were at your Micheal's did you happen to notice if there is also a larger butler or is it just the small one?


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> When you were at your Micheal's did you happen to notice if there is also a larger butler or is it just the small one?




my Michael's only had the smaller one. i dont know if they will be getting another version.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> my Michael's only had the smaller one. i dont know if they will be getting another version.


Thanks, just wondered


----------



## Uncle Steed

Slarti said:


> Hee, we hit Michael's yesterday too - they've got some cool home decor this year, and I love the Spookytown stuff as usual. The skeleton firefighters and mariachi band were cute.


Yes they are! And the monsters playing cards.


----------



## Shellyfish

I stopped by Home Goods today and they didn't have a hint of Halloween or even autumn. No clearing of the shelves, nothing. I couldn't find anyone to ask about it and didn't feel like waiting in line. Didn't they have their stuff out by this time last year?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I hit Hallmark yesterday and they had a lot of stuff out. All cutesy and a lot of Peanuts-themed items. They are carrying Peanuts Halloween ornaments (I have to go back to get the one of Lucy dressed as the Bride of Frankenstein... Love it!). I bought a singing hat (that is wearable), a talking ghost for the refrigerator, two little ghosts missing an arm, and a Scooby Doo ornament that plays the original theme song.


----------



## Hollowman68

Shellyfish said:


> I stopped by Home Goods today and they didn't have a hint of Halloween or even autumn. No clearing of the shelves, nothing. I couldn't find anyone to ask about it and didn't feel like waiting in line. Didn't they have their stuff out by this time last year?


I went by this weekend as well and didn't see anything out yet either. I found the manager and she said they should have everything out by the end of August.


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Went to dollarama today... No Halloween yet.. I asked if they knew when it would be out and the lady said that all the boxes are in the back room!!! They just need to clear out some of the summer and back to school stuff then its Halloween time!!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

All of this: http://www.hallmark.com/online/offers/in-store-offers/halloween/ was at my local Hallmark except for the snowglobes. If you get the ghost in the fridge, it's normally $25, but you get it for $15 if you buy something else. Watch the register, though, as they have to ring up a special coupon to take off the discount.


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada there's nothing so far at the Dollar Stores..that was a week ago..I'm hoping for something this week..I will post pictures if I see the goods lol..


----------



## spookifyKN

Our Michael's has all of their spookytown stuff out. I really like the trick or treat dogs and the witch that flew into the tree. 

As far as Kohl's, if you type in boo or jack o lantern into the search, you get to see some of their bath and kitchen items for Halloween.

For little ones, Carter's, Children's Place, Gymboree (they have costumes and sleepwear now, apparel will come out in 2 weeks), JCP, Old Navy (they are starting to put stuff up online) all have their Halloween apparel available online.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Walmart has added quite a bit of Halloween stuff to their site. I can't wait to see it in stores though!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CzarinaKatarina said:


> All of this: http://www.hallmark.com/online/offers/in-store-offers/halloween/ was at my local Hallmark except for the snowglobes. If you get the ghost in the fridge, it's normally $25, but you get it for $15 if you buy something else. Watch the register, though, as they have to ring up a special coupon to take off the discount.



Darn, wish I would have seen your post _before_ going to Hallmark today because I bought the Spellbook and the Refrig Ghost and they forgot to discount the Refrig Ghost! I read your post and checked my receipt and sure enough it wasn't on there. I think you should save around $10 or so on the ghost when you buy another item (which for me was the Spellbook). Called them and they said to bring the receipt in and they'll issue a credit to my card. Hopefully others will read these posts before buying the ghost. BTW he _was_ too cute to pass up! What you save on the discount might get rung up in energy costs if your kids or grandkids keep opening the Refrig just to hear the ghost!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Calif haunters -- Beverly's Fabrics and Crafts*

Finally, one of my two closests BIG LOTS has started to stock Halloween!

I stopped in a Beverly's fabric and craft store and they too have started to put out some Halloween items. Nice witches' hats, paper mâché masks (theater and more carnival though), spiders, some cool metallic threaded waterproof open weave fabric in 10 foot rolls in black and silver metallic and in purple with purple metallic. On the display they used it as a ribbon of sorts but I thought it would look smashing as a table runner. Can be cut to size. Believe it is 22 inches wide. They had nice but small selection of Halloween fabric prints. Also a small selection of Wilton baking products (I'm sure they will be getting more soon). They had these tiny purple LED light strands, battery operated that were 36-in in length. I find it hard to locate LEDs in purple most of the time so wanted to make a note of these. 

I signed up for Beverly's print flyer which comes out once a month with coupons and signed up for their online newsletter which the cashier said had different coupons than the printed flyer. She also told me that Beverly's will accept other fabric and craft stores coupons, which I didn't know!

http://www.beverlys.com/store-locations/


----------



## Penumbra

is anybodies sams club getting stuff yet? i am really eager to see this years props!


----------



## allmapa1

Shellyfish said:


> I stopped by Home Goods today and they didn't have a hint of Halloween or even autumn. No clearing of the shelves, nothing. I couldn't find anyone to ask about it and didn't feel like waiting in line. Didn't they have their stuff out by this time last year?


Nothing in NC either. 
At Homegoods or TJ Maxx or Marshalls or Target or even Dollar Tree in Durham.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Posted a few posts back about my trip to Beverly's Fabric and Craft store. I'll post more later on what else I found but wanted to mention that I bought a Swiss cheese prop for my Halloween mice and rats! Its kind of a rubbery material so should hold up over the years and looks great. I'm mentioning it now because I've never seen this type of item in my local stores before (faux fruit and bread items at Dollar Tree but no real food items). And what's a mouse trap without its cheese?


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Kirklands Halloween / Harvest Preview*

Here's a preview of what Kirklands is offering this year: 

http://www.mykirklands.com/email/?e...utm_campaign=Non-Coupon&utm_content=harvest01


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Velvet Vampire. I really like the Victorian-styled pumpkin doormat


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Horchow*



Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Velvet Vampire. I really like the Victorian-styled pumpkin doormat


Glad you found something you liked, Garthgoyle. And if their stores are like last year, they'll have much more than what's shown online.

Horchow has their items up now, too. I really like the Steampunk Spiders, but I'll have to wait a while to order. My wallet is still ouching from Monday morning at the grandinroad Halloween Haven launch. Horchow's items are all pre-orders for August 19 right now, anyway.

http://www.horchow.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=halloween&_requestid=11444


----------



## HexMe

I like that pumpkin doormat from Kirklands too! 

But Horchow...yikes, what a disappointment. Last year they at least had those lenticular framed pics, the only offering I was at all into. The year before I remember they had several things I liked but I couldn't afford it all, but I was thrilled to be able to get 2 of their resin tombstones after the holiday on sale. I hope they get post more items because those cutesy stuffed animal/collectible doll things are just not doing it for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire said:


> ....
> 
> Horchow has their items up now, too. I really like the Steampunk Spiders, but I'll have to wait a while to order. My wallet is still ouching from Monday morning at the grandinroad Halloween Haven launch. Horchow's items are all pre-orders for August 19 right now, anyway.
> 
> http://www.horchow.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=halloween&_requestid=11444



I always love "looking" at Horchow's Halloween. Those SteamPunk spiders are cool. The Sassy Cat candy dish is another item I'd love to have someone buy for me! I can see why items like these become family heirlooms, just like some Christmas ones. Wish money was no object or they were less expensive. It's funny because I could see paying this for a large animated prop but can't bring myself to do it for small decor items like these. Still love them all the same.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

HexMe said:


> I like that pumpkin doormat from Kirklands too!
> 
> But Horchow...yikes, what a disappointment. Last year they at least had those lenticular framed pics, the only offering I was at all into. The year before I remember they had several things I liked but I couldn't afford it all, but I was thrilled to be able to get 2 of their resin tombstones after the holiday on sale. I hope they get post more items because those cutesy stuffed animal/collectible doll things are just not doing it for me.



I'm pretty disappointed, too, HexMe. The lenticular pictures last year were spectacular, just because the frames were so nice. And for the size, the retail of $50 for the two was very reasonable. I was hoping for more items along those lines. Dark and gothic. I don't know why they insist on going cutesy and rhinestone bling. It doesn't look like it sells well for them. But it must, or either their buyer just likes to keep making the same mistake.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I always love "looking" at Horchow's Halloween. Those SteamPunk spiders are cool. The Sassy Cat candy dish is another item I'd love to have someone buy for me! I can see why items like these become family heirlooms, just like some Christmas ones. Wish money was no object or they were less expensive. It's funny because I could see paying this for a large animated prop but can't bring myself to do it for small decor items like these. Still love them all the same.



I hear you, Spookie. I've pretty much talked myself out of the Steampunk Spiders, at least unless they get deeply discounted. I was thinking they looked very mechanical, and would be cool in a Laboratory setting. But I went directly to the Katherine's website last night, and up close, they just look like what they are- handmade spider dolls. lol. 

Speaking of large animated props, have you seen Evil Entity? God, I want that one. And although I'm not really into the whole Frankenstein thing, I'm loving the Grandin Road Ultimate Monster. Halloween Asylum & Wal-Mart have another version, priced less, but I just love the costume on the GR one. I may eventually spring for one or both of those and pronounce myself "done" for the year.


----------



## ChatNoir

Old Time Pottery had their Halloween items out. I picked up a couple canning jar lanterns and a pumpkin. They don't have their Halloween items on their website yet but you could at least check and see if there is a store near you.http://www.oldtimepottery.com/locations


----------



## 22606

Just noticed something today at Walmart's website: They are now offering 2-packs of the dummies for $10 less than it would cost to buy that amount individually ($60, compared to $70). Seems like a good buy, so I figured I would be nice and share, rather than nab them all http://www.walmart.com/ip/Life-Size-Halloween-Stuffed-Dummy-Value-Bundle/17150874


----------



## Deadna

My 80 year old mom went out looking for halloween today and found me this at Old Time Pottery!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg

She knows me SO well


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> My 80 year old mom went out looking for halloween today and found me this at Old Time Pottery!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg
> 
> She knows me SO well


I am nearly drooling right now, which was your intention all along, wasn't it? Seriously, that is wicked Of course, there would not be any of those stores in my state


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Oh wow! That is so cool!


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> I am nearly drooling right now, which was your intention all along, wasn't it? Seriously, that is wicked Of course, there would not be any of those stores in my state


The ball actually changes colors..red,blue,purple,yellow,green..and this thing is heavy! The little guys are just the ones from Dollar Tree. Sorry you don't have a store nearby  I've never been in one myself cause it's farther than I'm willing to go but my mom loves to shop...LOL!


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> The ball actually changes colors..red,blue,purple,yellow,green..and this thing is heavy! The little guys are just the ones from Dollar Tree. Sorry you don't have a store nearby  I've never been in one myself cause it's farther than I'm willing to go but my mom loves to shop...LOL!


Thanks for the additional info, Deadna. I love the appearance of that skeletal gargoyle, and I'm going to have to check online for something similar. I'm not surprised to hear that it is quite heavy, though


----------



## xtina666

Wow, we have NOTHING out here in Vancouver! Still all the summer crap. I haven't been to Micheals, but none of the other stores have any Halloween stuff or even any fall stuff out yet  We usually have to wait till mid September.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Went to Michael's yesterday, and they were clearing out the clearance aisle and had the Halloween labels up. I figure they'll probably have everything out in a week or less.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Deadna said:


> My 80 year old mom went out looking for halloween today and found me this at Old Time Pottery!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg
> 
> She knows me SO well


*Oh i love that and we have old time pottery over here. Can you tell me how big it is, height and width??*


----------



## lisa48317

Deadna said:


> My 80 year old mom went out looking for halloween today and found me this at Old Time Pottery!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg
> 
> She knows me SO well


*JEALOUS !!! I love that !!! *


----------



## lorddamax

spiderqueen said:


> I like the red spider juice bottle, although I'm a little concerned about it saying "spider _juice_." It makes it sound like juice that was acquired through violence toward spiders.  It would be much better if it said "spider venom" like the labels from Spirit (for which I _still_ need to find an appropriate bottle, after having the labels for a few years). Still, I might get it.


Slightly off topic for this thread, but check out my sig... I can create whatever labels you want, and they are removable and resuable, printed on a special fabric designed to be reapplied over and over. PM me if you're interested. Can also do permanent labels made from vinyl.

Edit: Also going to be producing vintage label replicas soon. I'll post some links in the props section once I have them on some bottles.


----------



## Serpentarius

*It's Here!*

I went to my local Michael's today near Cincinnati. Halloween has arrived.


----------



## lorddamax

I'm in a parking lot right now in Dundalk MD. There is a budget rent a truck parked here, with people unloading tons of boxes into a vacant storefront. 

The same shopping plaza where Spirit Halloween has set up in the last 5 of 7 years. 

Spirit Halloween - here we come? I think so! I wanna go peek in the boxes 

Edit: Drove past on my way back to work. Peeked in the window. All brown unmarked boxes.

And a plastic gladiator shield leaning up against one of them.

Booya.


----------



## 22606

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh i love that and we have old time pottery over here. Can you tell me how big it is, height and width??*


And the price, please. Provided it's around $30 (or not much more), I'd gladly reimburse a member the price plus shipping if they would nab one for me; I would rather not pay nearly $80, like the one I found online (http://www.medievalcollectibles.com/p-2070-gothic-gargoyle-lamp.aspx), despite how cool it looks.


----------



## Xane

Semi Halloweenesque. Smoking Dragon (5 headed hydra) incense burner:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Elegant-E...moke-Breathing-Dragon-Incense-Burner/16781971

I saw this in the store left next to a price scanner the other day. It looks awesome but to me it also looks like a fire hazard. If it was ceramic that'd be one thing, but resin + incense? Sounds bad to me... maybe I'll buy him just to have it.


----------



## Penumbra

Serpentarius said:


> I went to my local Michael's today near Cincinnati. Halloween has arrived.





looks like michaels wont have any life sizers this year.


(oh yea, and my spirit store STILL isn't showing any signs of life.)


----------



## a witch from canada

Serpentarius said:


> I went to my local Michael's today near Cincinnati. Halloween has arrived.


those small frames look very nice ....... seems from everyones visit to michael their are no life sizze figure there this year ? or maybe not in yet ?


----------



## Ween12amEternal

The local *Lowe's* has some of their Halloween out: "Trick or Treat" Bride Reaper (sorry about the crappy phone pic)










Also, our Micheal's has their Spooky Town display out, but they hadn't stocked the big pieces, and I got the impression from the clerk that they would be put out when the chain has it's "25% off" sales (to prevent using the 40% coupon to buy them).


----------



## CobhamManor

That Butler from Michaels.....isn't it only like 3 feet tall? What's up with that? I haven't seen it in my store yet, so does anyone know how tall the he is?


----------



## Penumbra

Ween12amEternal said:


> The local *Lowe's* has some of their Halloween out: "Trick or Treat" Bride Reaper (sorry about the crappy phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our Micheal's has their Spooky Town display out, but they hadn't stocked the big pieces, and I got the impression from the clerk that they would be put out when the chain has it's "25% off" sales (to prevent using the 40% coupon to buy them).




i would love to see a bigger photo if that is possible. i wonder if its gemmy? probably not since they have really gone out of style. tekky toys and magic power have really taken over everything.


----------



## Hellhound

*Mini Butler*

The Butler is probably around 3 feet tall. At my Michael's they have him on a 4ft. table to make him look bigger. He's kinda cool, but you'd need to set him up on a stand or else he'll be around mid-thigh level!


----------



## Deadna

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh i love that and we have old time pottery over here. Can you tell me how big it is, height and width??*


He is 13 1/2 " high
About 9" wide and 4"deep
He weighs 5.8 pounds but it looks like one of the toes is broken off mine so he should weigh a little more 
At $14.99 he is a nice prop!


----------



## Deadna

Garthgoyle said:


> And the price, please. Provided it's around $30 (or not much more), I'd gladly reimburse a member the price plus shipping if they would nab one for me; I would rather not pay nearly $80, like the one I found online (http://www.medievalcollectibles.com/p-2070-gothic-gargoyle-lamp.aspx), despite how cool it looks.


It's only $14.99. I think my mom was planning another trip up to those stores very soon,like next week, I'll let you know!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Big Lots yesterday. Quite a bit of cool things there. I bought a couple of nifty tea-lite holders. A friend of mine who works at the store told me that they would be putting out a bunch more stuff in the next couple of days.


----------



## kittyvibe

CobhamManor said:


> That Butler from Michaels.....isn't it only like 3 feet tall? What's up with that? I haven't seen it in my store yet, so does anyone know how tall the he is?


I felt the same way! When I saw him in the store I didnt look to see his size but just the price. I looked for videos of him in action online since the one in my store wasnt out yet to see. The ones Ive seen of him online are 5feet tall and figured with a 45% coupon or even a 50% coupon he would be cool. 

I told my mom and she printed a coupon and went to buy one but she didnt buy him cuz he was only 3 feet tall! For $45 thats alot. I was hoping for him since were doing a Poe party this year


----------



## Laredo

Fall magazines are starting to show up at retail. 
Last night I picked up:
Country Sampler -- Harvest of Fall ideas
Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate -- Festive Fall Issue
They will be studied this weekend.


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

40% coupons are back this week at
Michaels and thank goodness it's pay week!
And for my fellow canadiens dollorama has started to put
Out Halloween stuff!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Ween12amEternal said:


> The local *Lowe's* has some of their Halloween out: "Trick or Treat" Bride Reaper (sorry about the crappy phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, our Micheal's has their Spooky Town display out, but they hadn't stocked the big pieces, and I got the impression from the clerk that they would be put out when the chain has it's "25% off" sales (to prevent using the 40% coupon to buy them).


Quick question is it life size and does it stand up or hang?

Thanks


----------



## cmcrump

Laredo said:


> Fall magazines are starting to show up at retail.
> Last night I picked up:
> Country Sampler -- Harvest of Fall ideas
> Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate -- Festive Fall Issue
> They will be studied this weekend.


Just ordered a subscription to Family Circle. They usually have some pretty great stuff in their fall issues. I'm excited!


----------



## cmcrump

Not exactly scary, prop stuff, but cute nonetheless. Bath and Body Works has released their Halloween merchandise. VERY cute!! Link is below:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11864854&cm_sp=LN-_-Creepy+Candles-_-New%21+Halloween+Collection&cp=4090263.4090364


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Spinechiller said:


> Quick question is it life size and does it stand up or hang?
> 
> Thanks





Penumbra said:


> i would love to see a bigger photo if that is possible. i wonder if its gemmy? probably not since they have really gone out of style. tekky toys and magic power have really taken over everything.


I'll try to go back today & get more info. Thought it was a stand-up type, animated figure & that the brand on it was "Trick or Treat" (?!). Will try to get a better picture too.


----------



## Serpentarius

I stopped by the Lowe's near me today at lunch, but there was nothing out yet.


----------



## spookifyKN

tricky tricky on Micheal's part to only put out their life size gemmys when they are on sale so you can't use your 40 or 50% off coupons.


----------



## Penumbra

spookifyKN said:


> tricky tricky on Micheal's part to only put out their life size gemmys when they are on sale so you can't use your 40 or 50% off coupons.




what?! michales has life size?! where?! how much?!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My Dollar Tree had a lot more Halloween stuff out when I was there today. They had ravens, fencing, skeleton garland, 16'' hang skeletons, all six of the resin figures from the one set, glitter skulls, and regular skulls. They had a whole u-boat full of boxes of Halloween stuff to put out including rubber rats and the Styrofoam signs they had last year.


----------



## Deadna

My Dollar General has started pulling out the halloween boxes!!!! Here is a roll of ducktape they have for $3.50/roll

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ween-picture73044-dollar-general-ducktape.jpg

I found this halloween theme hotwheel at my local grocery for a buck. It has a chrome skull on the front and is called Bone Shaker

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...loween-picture73043-bone-shaker-hot-wheel.jpg


----------



## Tish

Spotted the beginnings of Halloween stuff at Rite-Aid yesterday. The beauty section had a few displays of black and orange nail polish, glow in the dark lipsticks, fake eyelashes and things like that. And the seasonal aisle had the autumn/harvest things out, but no Halloween yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tish said:


> Spotted the beginnings of Halloween stuff at Rite-Aid yesterday. The beauty section had a few displays of black and orange nail polish, glow in the dark lipsticks, fake eyelashes and things like that. And the seasonal aisle had the autumn/harvest things out, but no Halloween yet.


In my area the Halloween cosmetics goes very fast in the drug stores and they don't get in any more for the season. Frustrating when you suddenly find yourself in need of some of the products. Each year they seem to get some cool new products. Last year there was this eye kind-of-painting makeup that I really liked. Went back a few weeks later and it was all sold out.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> It's only $14.99. I think my mom was planning another trip up to those stores very soon,like next week, I'll let you know!


Sounds good. Thanks, Deadna


----------



## Tish

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In my area the Halloween cosmetics goes very fast in the drug stores and they don't get in any more for the season. Frustrating when you suddenly find yourself in need of some of the products. Each year they seem to get some cool new products. Last year there was this eye kind-of-painting makeup that I really liked. Went back a few weeks later and it was all sold out.


Yes, I know what you mean. I really wanted some JOL shaped bottles of nail polish last year but never could find any colors except black, I suspect the other colors went quickly. I will keep an eye out for them this year! And I saw a Sally Hansen nail polish that is new called Pumpkin Spice, so pretty. I grabbed it because I knew I wouldn't be able to find it later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

spookifyKN said:


> tricky tricky on Micheal's part to only put out their life size gemmys when they are on sale so you can't use your 40 or 50% off coupons.



I've never bought a large prop from Michaels, just crawling hands for the most part, but I do remember last year people commenting that either the items were on sale and you couldn't use a big discount coupon on them or they went back to regular price but that week the coupon discounts were small. So if you wanted to wait to buy something on deep discount with the coupon, basically don't count on it. Maybe others who actually bought larger props or Spookytown items can comment on this.


----------



## Xane

Yeah, Joann finally figured out this trick with some of their better deals (they stopped allowing 40% off coupons on Cricut merchandise by always putting it 25% off). If you're lucky the best you'll get is 10/15/20/25% off in-store sale + 15/20/25% off coupon good even on sale items.


----------



## toysaplenty

Michael's has 40 % off coupons on their website right now which are good from 8/7/11 to 8/13/11. The Michael's stores in my area, Avon Ohio and Parma Ohio, have all their Spooky Town items out. The coupons help ease the pain of the $99.00 big Spooky Town pieces.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Couple of endcaps with Halloween candy at the local Dollar General here.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

My local Safeway grocery store had some nice (pricy) Halloween decor in the floral department. They haven't put out any candy or decorations in their seasonal aisle yet--it's still stocked with summer/back-to-school, but at least there's something to help get me in the mood as I wheel my grocery cart through the floral section!


----------



## sweetdiggity

I've visted quite a few stores in the last 2 days and here's what I've found in regards to Halloween merch...

My Walmart (which is in the midst of a remodeling and is a MESS!) surprisingly already has an endcap of Scarecrow wreath holders out! Not a lot, but a sign of things to come! 
Target -nothing.
Walgreens- lots of candy corn and a small aisle with boxes of Halloween candy!!
Kmart - nothing. 
Rainbow Foods - a Halloween recipe book at the checkout counter

Come on already. lol


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Got more pictures from Lowe's today (sorry they're still not great). It's a "Ghost Reaper" (had mistakenly said "Bride Reaper" before), & they also have a "Cauldron Witch", that are both by Gemmy. Both are life sized, animated & lighted, and sell for $148. The "Reaper" also sings "Who Can It Be Now" (an old '80s tune by Men at Work).




























They also had a "Skelly in a Cage" for $49.98, Sparkle Vulture $34.98 & airblown Vampire & Witch for $19.98.


----------



## hurricanegame

Thank you for the pictures, always nice to look at.

Anyone from Canada find anything yet? I have seen nothing as of last week..


----------



## Spinechiller

hurricanegame said:


> Thank you for the pictures, always nice to look at.
> 
> Anyone from Canada find anything yet? I have seen nothing as of last week..


Local garden center has some fall merchandise out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆJust Micheal's, some of the Hallmarks and Bath and Body Works - probably not what you had in mind.


----------



## hurricanegame

Gobby what did Michalels have? I usually go there each year and either pick up something big or at least something small..how are the prices there this year..


----------



## hurricanegame

Spinechiller said:


> Local garden center has some fall merchandise out.


I'm near Toronto, not sure if there are any of those around here..


----------



## Spinechiller

hurricanegame said:


> I'm near Toronto, not sure if there are any of those around here..


It's near there.


----------



## msim

*Toddler PJs*

Target had toddler pajamas--2 long sleeved tops/2 bottoms for boys and girls. They were in 12 month to 5T sizes, super cute!


----------



## Shadowbat

msim said:


> Target had toddler pajamas--2 long sleeved tops/2 bottoms for boys and girls. They were in 12 month to 5T sizes, super cute!



Every year I buy my twin girls their Halloween jackets at Target. Im anxious to see what this years styles are going to be.


----------



## Deadna

Got these at Cracker Barrel
The eyes are salt/pepper shakers in 2 styles that look UP or straight ahead for 1.29 per eyeball so you can mix or match.
The cat spatula was $4.99 I believe.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...racker-barrel-salt-pepper-shakers-spatula.jpg


----------



## kittyvibe

Ween12amEternal said:


> They also had a "Skelly in a Cage" for $49.98, Sparkle Vulture $34.98 & airblown Vampire & Witch for $19.98.


I wonder how tall the skelly in cage is? It looks like maybe 2 feet? Does he do anything?Would be a good companion for my lifesized skelly in cage!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

^^If I remember right, I think it's about 36"? It shakes, and maybe talks, and runs on batteries (most likely the Gemmy one.)


----------



## GobbyGruesome

hurricanegame said:


> Gobby what did Michalels have? I usually go there each year and either pick up something big or at least something small..how are the prices there this year..


The ones near me (and we have a few) seemed to have all the stuff the fine folks have posted earlier in the thread from the US stores (I didn't see the paint it yourself vinyl dolls, but that doesn't mean they weren't there.) See the links below (they just go to those earlier posts.)

We usually focus on the Spooky Town stuff - which I think *might* be a little cheaper this year - I remember they had a couple pieces in the past over $100 - I don't think they do this year. But prices are still expensive unless you have a coupon (I think there's a 40% out now.)

jenscat5
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...een-mdse-sightings-stores-40.html#post1117633

bellelostdrake
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...een-mdse-sightings-stores-39.html#post1117166
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...een-mdse-sightings-stores-38.html#post1117158

MissWendy13
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-35.html

trentsketch
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-35.html

Thanks for all the photos, people!


----------



## Deadna

I had forgot to mention in my other post that while in Walmart today in the toy departmant they had clearanced POTC pirate hats from $5 down to $3. They look like a soft worn leather and the 3 sides velcro up in place to shape the hat. They also have the red "tie" thing hanging down one side. I amost bought one but wasn't sure it would fit hubby's head.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Cool pics! The witch is intriguing. Thinking the wife and I might take a trip to Lowe's today.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Bath in Body Works in my area has the Halloween stuff out... candles, sprays, wall scent plug-ins, etc. They'll be offering the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin body line this year in stores (WooHoo)... (shower gel, lotion, etc). The display should be up 9/7. For me, Halloween starts when I can smell like pumpkin.


----------



## greaseballs80

Went to Target today, found the kids PJ's, $16.99 for set of 2, Garbage Can $9.99 Police Line, Do not Cross ect.. (sorry for the blurry pic, from my cell) the rest is from the Dollar Section at Target, perfect for party favors, ect...


----------



## MissMandy

Were those frames also a dollar? I love them!


----------



## greaseballs80

yes, dollar section @ Target, they are small, aprox 3.5" height x 2" wide, but they are really nice quality for $1


----------



## MissMandy

That's alright if they'll only hold a 3x5. That's perfect for having creepy portraits here and there around the house  Thanls so much for posting the pix!


----------



## tamster

Deadna said:


> Got these at Cracker Barrel
> The eyes are salt/pepper shakers in 2 styles that look UP or straight ahead for 1.29 per eyeball so you can mix or match.
> The cat spatula was $4.99 I believe.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...racker-barrel-salt-pepper-shakers-spatula.jpg


oh I wish I have these, love the eyeball shakers, doubt I see them in Canada anywhere


----------



## HauntedHorror

CobhamManor said:


> I'm cheating here, as this isn't in stores, but...
> 
> Party City ONLINE is releasing some new items...they have Freddy (expensive) and some kind of cool looking hanging props...
> 
> http://www.partycity.com/product/sk...?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=170564


I just noticed that Party City's main webpage (www.partycity.com) is all decked out for Halloween!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Thanks for the Target pics! The wife and I went to our Target today, but they don't have anything out yet. I love Target's little Halloween odds and ends. Usually they get quite a bit of unique stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My HomeGoods has started stocking Halloween. I started a 2011 thread for HomeGoods/TJMaxx and posted pics there.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Winner's today, saw some fall merchandise wreaths, and autumn centerpieces. No Halloween yet but I think it should be out in the next few weeks.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Zgallerie has posted three pages of Halloween items - http://search.zgallerie.com/search/keywords-halloween


----------



## 22606

talkingcatblues said:


> Zgallerie has posted three pages of Halloween items - http://search.zgallerie.com/search/keywords-halloween


I am liking some of those very much. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

With Ghouliet out of town for another week... I was seriously jonesing for some Halloween... so I went to Michaels and just stood in their Halloween isle like the creeper I am. LOL. I took some pictures too of the stuff I was most interested in to send to Ghouliet.  Thought I'd share with you guys too because I love all of you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The severed arms and legs in your store looked more normal than the ones in the location I was in today--the ones I saw looked all orangey sort of like someone poured iodine all over them. I did see all of the items that you posted. I liked the tombstones but only buy larger ones than the ones they had. That's getting harder to do as it seems like a lot of props are getting downsized. Those eyeballs are very useful and are foam so easy to work with.


----------



## 22606

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Thought I'd share with you guys too because I love all of you.


Nice to hear that. Thanks. Glad someone does



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The severed arms and legs in your store looked more normal than the ones in the location I was in today--the ones I saw looked all orangey sort of like someone poured iodine all over them.


Perhaps they just decided to offer more options this year, including a bad tan


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The limbs actually were a smidge orange-y. Some weird combination of lighting & my camera phone made them look more normal. Even with the Snookie-esque colouring, the arm might look cool popping out of a coffin or something... maybe it would fade a little in the sun?


----------



## Uncle Steed

Went to the local Lowe's yesterday, but they had NOTHING out. The salespeople acted as if they were shocked that we'd even ask. Ah well...the plight of a Halloweenie.


----------



## ernstdesigns

*Big Lots in central Michigan*

I stopped in to my local big lots yesterday and picked up a few "make your own haunted hedge" devices. I plan on assembling these into some different props. I think it may be a great thing to use for a MIB. The best part? It comes with a " try me" switch, which would be great to hook up to a pressure mat or motion sensor! The LEDs could be removed from the housing and installed into some scarier eyeballs. For 12 bucks each, these are powerful little motors as well! There are all sorts of other applications I am considering, but will have to wait until I tear into them to see if they will work. They operate on 4 AA batteries, so I might want to find some sort of power supply for replacement.

Big lots also has a pseudo-axworthy ghost for about 16 bucks. I may pick one up to see how durable they are.


----------



## tamster

Uncle Steed said:


> Went to the local Lowe's yesterday, but they had NOTHING out. The salespeople acted as if they were shocked that we'd even ask. Ah well...the plight of a Halloweenie.


in Canada we don't have halloween stuff out as early, seeing all pics here on HF from Lowe's & Michael's we have those stores too yet nothing. Most stores don't put out stuff until it is closer to Labour Day ( Sept ) The only store so far that has some out is Dollarama.
Know the feeling when I ask a clerk when will halloween stuff come in.....they look at me as if I have a third eye. Hmmm maybe I do, have to check the mirror...


----------



## Sinister Sid

Went by the Lowe's in my area today and they had halloween stuff out already. I have never seen halloween stuff out this early im my area. Here is a pic.

View attachment 17844


----------



## Penumbra

i am REALLY exited now!
i love both those life sized figures!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Lil Ghouliette said:


> The limbs actually were a smidge orange-y. Some weird combination of lighting & my camera phone made them look more normal. Even with the Snookie-esque colouring, the arm might look cool popping out of a coffin or something... maybe it would fade a little in the sun?


 hahahaaa, Snookie colored!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

My Lowe's carries Halloween items ALL YEAR!

Plywood, styrofoam sheets, screws, wooden boards, great stuff, PVC pipe, hinges, paint, etc.


----------



## a witch from canada

i'd love to see a video of the witch and ghost bride in action  if anyone gets one or finds one please post it here


----------



## Curlgoddess

DaveintheGrave said:


> My Lowe's carries Halloween items ALL YEAR!
> 
> Plywood, styrofoam sheets, screws, wooden boards, great stuff, PVC pipe, hinges, paint, etc.


 
LOL!!!! Yes indeed!!! I totally agree


----------



## a witch from canada

daveinthegrave said:


> my lowe's carries halloween items all year!
> 
> Plywood, styrofoam sheets, screws, wooden boards, great stuff, pvc pipe, hinges, paint, etc.


:d :d :d lol


----------



## VampyTink

I was at one of my local Lowe's last night and they are no longer going to be carrying 2" blue foam board so they had it on clearance for $13.18 for a 4'x8' sheet.


----------



## Silver Spike

Lil Ghouliette said:


> With Ghouliet out of town for another week... I was seriously jonesing for some Halloween... so I went to Michaels and just stood in their Halloween isle like the creeper I am. LOL. I took some pictures too of the stuff I was most interested in to send to Ghouliet.  Thought I'd share with you guys too because I love all of you.



Oooh, great pics. 

Out of interest how tall were those complete skeletons and how much were they asking for then?


----------



## cmcrump

Oriental Trading Business Edition catalog in the mail today! 62 pages of Halloween stuff!!!!


----------



## dippedstix

Silver Spike said:


> Oooh, great pics.
> 
> Out of interest how tall were those complete skeletons and how much were they asking for then?


Silver Spike- I bought 2 of those skeletons today actually. They are 36" tall and pretty heavy. Seems like a good quality. The price on the tag is 14.99. I paid 9.96 each with my 40% off coupon. I had to take a friend with me to buy the 2nd one for me. ; ) 

Edited: that final price seems high doesn't it? iThat's like 10% tax?? Hum. I'll have to check my receipt.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Whoa. In Canada, I'm pretty sure the skeletons were $25 and the skulls were $10. That ain't right.

I've haven't seen these before, so I'm not sure if they're new. Saw them at the Chapters bookstore.
Nightmare Before Christmas counts as Halloween, right? 

NBC Trivial Pursuit and NBC Yahtzee.


----------



## tamster

GobbyGruesome said:


> Whoa. In Canada, I'm pretty sure the skeletons were $25 and the skulls were $10. That ain't right.
> 
> I've haven't seen these before, so I'm not sure if they're new. Saw them at the Chapters bookstore.
> Nightmare Before Christmas counts as Halloween, right?
> 
> NBC Trivial Pursuit and NBC Yahtzee.


I am with you GobbyGruesome, Canada seems we're ripped by the ying yang with everything !LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I'd love to have that NBC Trivial Pursuit game, but I don't think I'd have anyone to play it with that would be a challenge.

I saw in Cracker Barrel today they had a "Firefly in a Jar". Same set-up as the Butterfly in a Jar, but the bug inside lights up as it flutters around (looks like a single LED). I saw them in blue, green and red colors. Cost $14.99.
First I'd seen of those!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

tamster said:


> I am with you GobbyGruesome, Canada seems we're ripped by the ying yang with everything !LOL


Yup! I'm pretty sure Michael's might be the worst offender, though. I got a couple of the $10 skulls they were selling last year at the dollar store for $2 apiece.

There's something evil afoot at the local craft store.


----------



## Deadna

My CVS doesn't have halloween out yet...just fall items but I spotted a 3" plasma ball for $10. Says it runs on batteries or an adaptor(not included). Not sure what anyone would do with one but they are neat!


----------



## Uncle Steed

cmcrump said:


> Oriental Trading Business Edition catalog in the mail today! 62 pages of Halloween stuff!!!!


Which catalog is it, the late summer edition?


----------



## Uncle Steed

ernstdesigns said:


> I stopped in to my local big lots yesterday and picked up a few "make your own haunted hedge" devices. I plan on assembling these into some different props. I think it may be a great thing to use for a MIB. The best part? It comes with a " try me" switch, which would be great to hook up to a pressure mat or motion sensor! The LEDs could be removed from the housing and installed into some scarier eyeballs. For 12 bucks each, these are powerful little motors as well! There are all sorts of other applications I am considering, but will have to wait until I tear into them to see if they will work. They operate on 4 AA batteries, so I might want to find some sort of power supply for replacement.
> 
> Big lots also has a pseudo-axworthy ghost for about 16 bucks. I may pick one up to see how durable they are.


I picked up a few of those from Kmart's clearance stuff last year. I won their "Shock the Block" essay contest, and the grand prize was a $2000 gift card. Well, PHENOMENAL prize of course, but I didn't get the gift card until two weeks AFTER Halloween, so I had to pretty much settle for picking through the remainder of their online clearance for Halloween stuff. It was amazing for Christmas though, since I have seven kids. 

But anyway...yeah, those hedge things are awesome.


----------



## Uncle Steed

tamster said:


> in Canada we don't have halloween stuff out as early, seeing all pics here on HF from Lowe's & Michael's we have those stores too yet nothing. Most stores don't put out stuff until it is closer to Labour Day ( Sept ) The only store so far that has some out is Dollarama.
> Know the feeling when I ask a clerk when will halloween stuff come in.....they look at me as if I have a third eye. Hmmm maybe I do, have to check the mirror...


Hahaha!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

tamster said:


> in Canada we don't have halloween stuff out as early, seeing all pics here on HF from Lowe's & Michael's we have those stores too yet nothing.


Sorry, I missed this. Yeah it doesn't make sense that we have to wait. I think a good chunk of Canada has really short autumns, so LET US START EARLY!

Checked Lowe's just last night. Nuthin'. Not even good intentions.  Micheal's, and Hallmark are about it. I don't think I've even seen the candy out yet (which usually gets put out early for back-to-school.


----------



## CobhamManor

Nothing at Lowe's yet...
Walgreens only had a few endcaps of candy corn!
Michaels had a very small display in the center aisle and that's it--nothing exciting or new.
My Dollar Tree seems to have stopped getting anything else in! Still stuck with two endcaps...


----------



## Uncle Steed

Yeah, our local Dollar Tree just has the endcaps, too. You gotta think they'll be getting more in...last year they had a couple of full aisles plus endcaps.


----------



## halloween333

I saw a sign for my local Spirit Halloween store today! It's at a new location and it's in walking distance of my house!!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg h333.....you are gonna be in so much trouble lol


----------



## halloween333

mandy, haha i know


----------



## Guest

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/OtherMer/OtherHal.htm

Check out this page!


----------



## MissMandy

That's a great site, hollow. I love the stuff on there. Quite pricey though.


----------



## Silver Spike

dippedstix said:


> Silver Spike- I bought 2 of those skeletons today actually. They are 36" tall and pretty heavy. Seems like a good quality. The price on the tag is 14.99. I paid 9.96 each with my 40% off coupon. I had to take a friend with me to buy the 2nd one for me. ; )
> 
> Edited: that final price seems high doesn't it? iThat's like 10% tax?? Hum. I'll have to check my receipt.


Thanks very much for that. I may try and get my friend in the states to pick me up one then as I'm looking for a skelly about that height.


----------



## dippedstix

Silver Spike said:


> Thanks very much for that. I may try and get my friend in the states to pick me up one then as I'm looking for a skelly about that height.


They really are nice. I felt like I got a good deal for the $$. BTW- the price totally adds up correctly. I don't know what I was thinking last night. I think my brain was tired. LOL A good night's sleep works wonders.


----------



## Silver Spike

Well It's good to know you didn't get ripped off. 

By the way how do folks manage to go about getting a voucher? It would be great If I could point my mate in the direction of one before she visits there.


----------



## VampyTink

Deadna said:


> My CVS doesn't have halloween out yet...just fall items but I spotted a 3" plasma ball for $10. Says it runs on batteries or an adaptor(not included). Not sure what anyone would do with one but they are neat!



I use my daughter's plasma ball on the table for my gypsy fortune teller.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw those 36in skellies in Michael's when I was in there the other day. That's a good use for the 40% off coupon. I will mention that they looked to be about the same quality or maybe even from the same manufacturer as the ones I bought last year from Walmart (sold in the store) for $10 instead of the Michaels price of $14.99 so the 40% off discount for $9.96 sounds about right.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SFBay Area question....*

Has anyone in the SF Bay area been into a Diddams yet? 

Last year I stopped by and they had great decor as well as quality costumes. Haven't been into Diddams yet this year. Last year they advertised in the SJ Mercury News and I saw the paper while eating breakfast out. In the edition I was reading Diddams had a coupon that nabbed me life-size really nice skeletons for something like $59 or $69. _I'd love to hear about any sales they have coming up. Thanks._ We don't get the Merc unless I pick up a copy at the newsstand on occasion.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Silver Spike said:


> Well It's good to know you didn't get ripped off.
> 
> By the way how do folks manage to go about getting a voucher? It would be great If I could point my mate in the direction of one before she visits there.


Your mate could sign up for Michaels online newsletter and watch for the 40% off coupons that come every so often. She could also stop in the store and buy something, magazine, candy I think will work, and the register receipt will print out a 40% off coupon on your return visit within a week of issue. Sometimes Michaels will make you jumps through hoops by having the coupon only good on a certain day and between certain hours. Kind of a pain to get that way but still a good deal. It's marketing games like this that doesn't make them a favorite of mine. Keep in mind the coupons, with only the occasional exception, are good on _regularly_ priced mdse (so not sale mdse). Once they start featuring sales on their halloween items you've waited too long. This happens with the Funkin-like pumpkins they sell which seem to go on sale right when I need one!


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh thanks for that. I'll pass that info along the line. She says she has a branch near to hear that she goes in quite frequently.

Whats a Funkin by the way? Are they the foam ones that you can carve or something else?


----------



## Xane

Michaels coupons haven't been coming in the email for me ever since they sent out that mass email about how pin numbers were stolen in the Chicago area. Signed up with another address, still none. They keep asking me to sign up in the store though. 

You can now get the coupons online. Just go to the website and click on weekly ad. Here's this week's:

http://www.michaels.com/c/080711-IA-US,default,pg.html

For Joann you _have_ to sign up for the email list since they're unique codes and they'll cancel your account and/or arrest you for coupon fraud if you share them.


----------



## Silver Spike

Oooh, thanks for that.


----------



## Penumbra

my spirit says they will be opening up by the end of august, but damn that's still a long time.
oh yea, and still waiting for lowes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Michaels Coupons Are distinctively numbered too*



Xane said:


> Michaels coupons haven't been coming in the email for me ever since they sent out that mass email about how pin numbers were stolen in the Chicago area. Signed up with another address, still none. They keep asking me to sign up in the store though.
> 
> You can now get the coupons online. Just go to the website and click on weekly ad. Here's this week's:
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/c/080711-IA-US,default,pg.html
> 
> For Joann you _have_ to sign up for the email list since they're unique codes and they'll cancel your account and/or arrest you for coupon fraud if you share them.



_JoAnn's isn't the only one sending out distinctively numbered coupons to crack down on coupon abuse. If you look at the Michaels coupons that you posted you'll see that the coupon has a e-coupon number on it. That coupon set was sent to a specific name on their Email list. My email coupon has a different number on it for that same period of time. Just thought you should be aware as you are posting your identifiable coupon online for everyone's use. I don't know if they would go after you for frauduant use of the discounts (which would have a dollar value to it based on all purchases made with it), but at the very least they might cut you off of all future coupons. 

Coupons do have a value to the end user and the company (discounts that they have to account for in their sales), and the companies who send them for signing up for their newsletter, get something in return for that value--it gives them access to your web cookies for marketing purposes. They in effect are paying you with money for your info. Giving away your coupons invalidates their marketing results; and since each coupon can only be used once per day, in effect your coupon can be used many times during that day in different parts of the country and in violation of your agreement on how you use the coupon. Just some food for thought!_


----------



## Xane

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _JoAnn's isn't the only one sending out distinctively numbered coupons to crack down on coupon abuse. If you look at the Michaels coupons that you posted you'll see that the coupon has a e-coupon number on it. That coupon set was sent to a specific name on their Email list._


Yes, it does look like a mailing list coupon but it is not. You can get to this coupon by going to their website, clicking on Weekly Ad, then See All Coupons. Even when I was getting coupons in the email it was always the same percentage, I'd never get 50% in the mail vs 40% on the website. Like I said, I haven't gotten a coupon in the email from them since early this year. In fact, if you're paranoid, it's better not to use the email ones because they can track your purchases with them. Why worry about purchase tracking? In California a lawsuit was won against a company asking for your zip code at the time of purchase. Most people think this is just for them to verify what area you are coming to the store from so they can do targeted marketing. What they were actually doing is taking the zip code and the name on your credit card, running an address lookup on both values, and using that to sign you up for their mailing list. So all the paranoid people who got mad about giving their zip codes out when it seemed "harmless" were right. Some cashiers in Michaels near me were complaining that customers got mad at them when asked for their zip code. I wish I had a printout of this article to hand to them.

http://consumerist.com/2011/02/ca-s...for-zip-code-when-you-pay-by-credit-card.html


----------



## spookifyKN

this week for michaels, if you (and you don't have to sign up with them) click on weekly ad at the top and then on the left hand side they have "this week's coupon" which is for 40% a regular priced item.

so for this week... these coupons are for the "general public" and aren't necessarily tied to a specific person.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _JoAnn's isn't the only one sending out distinctively numbered coupons to crack down on coupon abuse. If you look at the Michaels coupons that you posted you'll see that the coupon has a e-coupon number on it. That coupon set was sent to a specific name on their Email list. My email coupon has a different number on it for that same period of time. Just thought you should be aware as you are posting your identifiable coupon online for everyone's use. I don't know if they would go after you for frauduant use of the discounts (which would have a dollar value to it based on all purchases made with it), but at the very least they might cut you off of all future coupons.
> 
> Coupons do have a value to the end user and the company (discounts that they have to account for in their sales), and the companies who send them for signing up for their newsletter, get something in return for that value--it gives them access to your web cookies for marketing purposes. They in effect are paying you with money for your info. Giving away your coupons invalidates their marketing results; and since each coupon can only be used once per day, in effect your coupon can be used many times during that day in different parts of the country and in violation of your agreement on how you use the coupon. Just some food for thought!_



If you go to www.michaels.com there is a hyperlink to select for coupons. It's the exact same address posted above. You don't have to have a coupon emailed to you. In theory, I could print off as many coupons I wanted and it would not be linked to me or anyone else.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The number printed on the email coupons is uniquely different from the one on the printed weekly flyer and each emailed coupon has a unique number on it different from another emailed person's number. For example the 40% off e-coupon code listed in the link above is "400100901137". My coupon has a number printed on it that is different from that. If you get their email coupons go back to yours for the 40% off and compare your number to it. BTW the number printed on the online 40% off coupon is "400100901120", which as I said will be different from each emiled person's coupon number.

The number printed on the flyer coupons is a general one probably, coded either by area or by whether it's a store coupon or one from a newspaper insert. Only so many of the printed coupons are released and when you are in the store and the flyers are gone, they are not suppose to give you the discount without the coupon. I've gone to the store without my coupon and had one in my email on my phone and they would not give me the discount because I didn't have a printed coupon that they could keep and turn into their marketing department. I've also been in the store when all the flyers are gone and they wouldn't give me the discount without a printed coupon.

I'm kind of confused by your post Zane in that I never said the discounted amounts sent to email customers was different than the store flyers. The point is that the individual numbering on them is different and identifies who or where the coupon came from. And when you present that coupon you agree to use it by the terms set out by the Company issuing it.


----------



## Xane

Also, Michaels has been reasonable with their internet coupons, knowing that people will multi-use them, they at least ask you to only use one per person per day. Joann coupons are one time use only, but that doesn't stop anyone from signing up with a dozen gmail addresses (this also results in people being more likely to shop at Michaels and not going to Joann more than once a week). And now they put a lot merchandise on 25% off to prevent 40% coupon usage from ever happening, though with products like Cricut, this is more likely to be forced by the manufacturer than by Joann management.


----------



## Xane

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm kind of confused by your post in that I never said the discounted amounts sent to email customers was different than the store flyers. The point is that the individual numbering on them is different and identifies who or where the coupon came from.


The main point everyone here was making is that it is _not_ an emailed coupon, but one freely available on their website ad. If you look at the coupon you get in your email, you will see that the bar code is generated for your personal use, and you can highlight the numbers. The website flyer coupon has the bar code as part of the image, it's not created on the fly so everyone who looks at the website gets the same coupon.

I only mentioned that the discounted amounts are the same just so people don't think they're missing out on a better coupon via email. Joann _does_ do this. In the rare event they post a free-use coupon on their website, the email one will be better (20% off vs 10% off entire purchase)


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


> Went to Target today, found the kids PJ's, $16.99 for set of 2, Garbage Can $9.99 Police Line, Do not Cross ect.. (sorry for the blurry pic, from my cell) the rest is from the Dollar Section at Target, perfect for party favors, ect...


If you don't mind, greaseballs, where is the dollar section located? I couldn't find one at either Target around here, and I walked nearly the entirety of each store I was really hoping to nab a few of the black, oval-shaped picture frames.



halloween333 said:


> I saw a sign for my local Spirit Halloween store today! It's at a new location and it's in walking distance of my house!!


Could be a problem... When hauling the props, take a cue from Chewy


----------



## Xane

Hmm, in every single Target in my area and in Orlando (I hang out there way too often) the "dollar store area" is 1-3 mini-aisles set up in the front of the store right as you walk in the door. Usually set up with cheap seasonal items, the "real" seasonal area is always in the back of the store, which seems to be some bizarre reverse marketing idea that _you will buy more if we force you to walk through an *entire* Super Target to find what you need._ Seeing as how Super Target is generally 1.5x bigger than Walmart Supercenter if I forget something on one side of the store I simply don't bother going back to get it unless the world will end without it.

It really is mostly junk though. Dollar Tree tends to have higher quality stuff than the little brittle plastic things that Target charges $1, $2, or $3 for. But you will find treasures here and there.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

A heads up to any upper Midwest members that have a* Menard's* near them - they're starting to stock! Just misc. costumes right now, but the manager said they'd be stocking throughout the rest of the week. (Sorry for the crappy phone pic.)


----------



## 22606

Xane said:


> Hmm, in every single Target in my area and in Orlando (I hang out there way too often) the "dollar store area" is 1-3 mini-aisles set up in the front of the store right as you walk in the door. Usually set up with cheap seasonal items, the "real" seasonal area is always in the back of the store, which seems to be some bizarre reverse marketing idea that _you will buy more if we force you to walk through an *entire* Super Target to find what you need._ Seeing as how Super Target is generally 1.5x bigger than Walmart Supercenter if I forget something on one side of the store I simply don't bother going back to get it unless the world will end without it.


Thanks, Xane. I've only trudged my way through two normal Target stores, and I didn't bother checking the front of either when I walked in. From what you say of 'Super' Target, I'm apt to get lost and locked inside of the store...


----------



## GiggleFairy

While headed out for my MRI/MRA yesterday, Witch Hazel and I passed the 2011 location of the Spirit Halloween store for my area! HOT DOG! Made getting out yesterday worthwhile!


----------



## Regina86

I live in Pensacola, fl...no sign of Halloween around yet that I've seen...except for the dollar trees...picked up black, gray, and bloody white cheesecloths; some fairly cool cemetery fencing, a heart, brain, and liver packaged as grocer meats, several plastic severed hands and feet, a few styrofoam tombstones, large spiders, venticular <~SP? photos, bloody gel clings, styrofoam century signs, spider webbing and some of those kids snakes that grow in water to make witches specimen jars.

So overall a pretty good selection and of course very well priced all at $1 each


----------



## halloween71

Dollar general has candy out and isles cleared.
Rite aid has it in and in the back and said next week a christmas shipment is due in.She said halloween would be stocked soon.


----------



## Shellyfish

I finally made some rounds today. Home Goods had a section and a half of Halloween out, but nothing new from pictures that have been posted. They have a long way to go compared to what's out at some Home Goods.

Nothing at Lowes.

I went to Big Lots and Michaels - nothing new or different there.

I also went to the Tuesday Morning Mothership (Headquarters) on Inwood in Dallas and they had a ton of Halloween. 

I took a lot of pictures. Obviously regular Tuesday Mornings won't have this much stuff, but it gives you an idea of what to look for and I know there are several DFW locals on here who might be interested. BTW they did have some potion bottles, but they're gone now.  

The cashier commented that I cleared some space for them to put out more Halloween. I asked when they would get more and she said she didn't know for sure but to try back late next week.

On to the pictures:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v449/Shellyfish/Halloween%20Merch%202011%20-Tuesday%20Morning%20Headquarters/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Shellyfish, great pics. You're right that none of the TMs in my area ever had any where near the Halloween shelf space that your mothership one does. So do we get to see a photo of the potion bottles too? Thanks for the outstanding preview.

BTW the best way to see Shellyfish's photos is in the slideshow mode. Pics are much larger that way.


----------



## Nega Knight

Made my first rounds yesterday. Walgreens has candy but nothing else, same with Dollar General, Big Lots has quite a bit out (mostly general decorations, but a few props), and Dollar Tree has all their usual stuff as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nega Knight said:


> Made my first rounds yesterday. Walgreens has candy but nothing else, same with Dollar General, Big Lots has quite a bit out (mostly general decorations, but a few props), and Dollar Tree has all their usual stuff as well.



BIG LOTS has props?! More info please..... any photos?


----------



## VampyTink

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BIG LOTS has props?! More info please..... any photos?



Someone posted pics on or around pg52-55 of this thread. Went straight to my Big Lots and picked up a few things Monday night.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

VampyTink said:


> Someone posted pics on or around pg52-55 of this thread. Went straight to my Big Lots and picked up a few things Monday night.



The photos posted back there with the skeletons were taken at Michaels, not Big Lots. I've been into my Big Lots and seen the planograms and didn't see anything like skeletons, bluckies, or props like they had years ago (kicking legs, bloody surgeon, etc).


----------



## JustJimAZ

Still nothing in Big Lots near AZ, but those changing portraits are in Dollar Tree now!


----------



## Deadna

I got this witch broom today from Cracker Barrel. It is sound/touch activated and runs around cackling. I bought a witch a few years ago that does the same thing and I plan to have her chase the broom around. It costs $29.99 but my neighbor got her discount for me so it was only $20.85!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General has their Halloween stuff in. My sister is a head lady at my local DG store and she told me that they got 108 boxes of Halloween/fall items on their truck this morning! When I was in this morning they had out 2 different 4 packs of bottle labels and about 4 different kinds of the silhouette cuts. I pick up one each of the bottle labels packs and the spider, bat, and rat silhouette cutouts. I got pics that I'll get posted as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Deadna said:


> I got this witch broom today from Cracker Barrel. It is sound/touch activated and runs around cackling. I bought a witch a few years ago that does the same thing and I plan to have her chase the broom around. It costs $29.99 but my neighbor got her discount for me so it was only $20.85!


OK, that is awesome. I am buying one of those. Maybe it will help me talk my wife into getting one of those witches we've been wanting for a few years now. I have a decent looking witch that I got on the cheap at Target a few years back at 75% off, but the newer ones are so much cooler.


----------



## badgirl

Lowes on the Gulf Coast of FL had their big end cap full of Halloween and about 7 big inflatables this season. The new 5 ft. Gemmy witch holding the fogging cauldron is not nearly as cool as the one I bought two years ago that stirs and has the microphone option....glad I bought her then!


----------



## RCIAG

I saw my first candy corn & pumpkins in the grocery store yesterday along with a few of the bags of chocolate mini bars of all sorts with their boxes decorated with fall leaves. They also had Halloween Ghost & Pumpkin Peeps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My local ROSS DRESS FOR LESS had a Halloween endcap. Posted about it under the ROSS 2011 thread.


----------



## tamster

Deadna said:


> I got this witch broom today from Cracker Barrel. It is sound/touch activated and runs around cackling. I bought a witch a few years ago that does the same thing and I plan to have her chase the broom around. It costs $29.99 but my neighbor got her discount for me so it was only $20.85!


I purchased that broom 3 yrs ago, I still love it


----------



## harvestmoon

Deadna said:


> I got this witch broom today from Cracker Barrel. It is sound/touch activated and runs around cackling. I bought a witch a few years ago that does the same thing and I plan to have her chase the broom around. It costs $29.99 but my neighbor got her discount for me so it was only $20.85!


I just seen that today! Great buy


----------



## CobhamManor

Dollar General had almost two entire rows on both sides cleared out! Do I smell Halloween decorations?! 

In addition they had two endcaps of official Halloween candy!


----------



## harvestmoon

I was able to find a pretty impressive display at the Dollar Tree, as I was surprised they had so much out. Of course I had to buy up what I could >.< I also seen some stuff at Cracker Barrel today. But didn't have the cash on me today to get the broom .. grrr lol Here are some pics 

EDIT - sorry bout the clickables


----------



## Shellyfish

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, Shellyfish, great pics. You're right that none of the TMs in my area ever had any where near the Halloween shelf space that your mothership one does. So do we get to see a photo of the potion bottles too? Thanks for the outstanding preview.
> 
> BTW the best way to see Shellyfish's photos is in the slideshow mode. Pics are much larger that way.



I'll take photos of what I bought, hopefully on Saturday. Everything is individually wrapped so I need to create a place to put them before I unwrap them.

I also forgot to mention that a sign for Halloween City went up near my house a couple of days ago. That made me positively giddy on the way to work.

I also want to thank everyone for sharing their finds. It really helps not to have to check all of the stores weekly (or even daily as I have been known to do in the past.) Thank you!


----------



## Penumbra

Does anybody have any more pictures/videos of the stuff at Lowes?
Their selection this year is definitely interesting.


----------



## tamster

I checked our Lowes in Canada nana stitch of halloween still have summer crap.....I will wait a few more weeks, I know they do have some


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Pier1.com has posted some of their Halloween offerings:
http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Season...oryID/92/Level/a/View/2147483647/Default.aspx


----------



## Xane

I was in Cracker Barrel a few weeks ago and they had a witch's hat on top of the broom. It's a cool prop but since it was on the entire time we were there the cackling got annoying real fast... I feel sorry for the cashiers!


----------



## 22606

Garden Ridge keeps on putting out more merchandise, and it might be worth checking out if you have one within close proximity. I particularly like the bodybag with a skeleton torso in it, which makes noises and has the eyes light up; I think it was $15, which is quite reasonable, in my opinion.

I'm sorry to do this, but I put a response in 'Wanted to Buy' and it is doing no good. Do any members have an Old Time Pottery nearby that they wouldn't mind checking to see if the skull-faced gargoyle (http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg) is in-stock at? I was going to order it online, but there's no possibility of doing so, apparently. I'd gladly reimburse anyone willing to do so the price, shipping, and a little extra for your time and effort. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## djkeebz

Not sure if posted yet, but Bed Bath And Beyond had some cool candle holders and a variety of hand soaps, and anibacterial hand sanitizers that are Halloween themed.


----------



## Spinechiller

Checked out a few stores today for Halloween merchandise, here are the stores I check out and there offerings. Hope that helps anyone, who was wondering about some stores in Canada.

Walmart Canada: Some fall ribbon, floral, and scarecrows (no real Halloween stuff)

Winners: Fall merchandise, said some Halloween was in the back and would be out with in a few weeks.

Home Sense: Fall stuff, said Halloween is coming probably the end of August early September.

Super Store: Nothing, not even fall! I would say early September, but maybe later.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Walmart has Halloween cards. 

If you have a Gabriel Brothers near you ( I believe they are in PA, WV, OHIO?) they were putting out some of their Halloween today. Alot of it was still in boxes but I picked up an orange-cupcake scented candle called "Spootacular" or something to that effect for 3 dollars that smells delish and looks really nice. I poked through a few boxes while they were unloading and saw small haning reapers (approx 1 foot tall), ceramic and metal pumpkin lanters. Plastic gargoyle statues with glowing eyes, legs/feet, dog costumes, human costumes , halloween floor mats; indoor and outdoor, makeup, fuzzy poseable spiders in black and purple, plastic skeleton drinkware, wooden signs, plastic pumpkin buckets and a bunch of boxes I coudn't tell what was in. The lady had just started unloading them. Definiatly worth checking out this year as always. 

Also at Joanns, for those that stamp, they had some really cool Halloween scene stampers. They were hanging from the endcap. There was maybe 12 total and they lady said that is all they would get in. They were just the rubber stamp that you have to attach to a base. There's a graveyard scene, pumpkins/fence scene, ravens in a tree and graveyard entrace scene. They are approx 5" big. Very cool scenes. They were on sale for $5.99 from $9.99. I bought all 4. Never stamped before, I just thought they were "that cool" and plan on using them to make cards this year.
FYI sorry if my grammar is poopy. Just woke up after 4 hours sleep


----------



## ChatNoir

I saw 4 new Halloween paper stacks in the scrapbooking section of Hobby Lobby. I picked up the Jeepers Creepers stack.


----------



## scarey

Dollarama in Canada now has their halloween stuff out!!! =) Very excited!! Took some pictures on my phone...will post once I figure out how to get it off the phone =) Will be going back in a few days to see if they put more out..


----------



## scarey

okay...figured it out with the help of my husband =)
here goes...


----------



## lorddeathbane

Party city has halloween stuff out now. lots of stuff!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

scarey said:


> okay...figured it out with the help of my husband =)
> here goes...


He's a good man.  Thanks for posting the photos. I was starting to think Canada was giving Halloween a pass this year.


----------



## Deadna

Here are some of Dollar Generals store items. It's hard to get a good shot of the pics changing but I really liked these and the coffin boxes of plastic forks/spoons is in a plastic reusable container..they are also heavy plastic!
I didn't buy any yet but they also have nice sized resin skulls covered in glitter for $3 or $3.50.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture73894-dollar-general-items.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture73896-dollar-general-items.jpg


----------



## MissWendy13

I love those mugs and spider eb plates, Scarey! :]

I remembered someone posting a link to Pier 1 Imports earlier today and their Halloween stuff, so I asked my friend who works there if our store had some and they sure did! Got some pics: (click thumbnail to enlarge)


----------



## MissWendy13

There was also lots more I just got really distracted with all the stuff and forgot to take pics before I left. I just got myself 4 of the $1 candy votives that really do smell like candy corn!


----------



## Shellyfish

ChatNoir said:


> I saw 4 new Halloween paper stacks in the scrapbooking section of Hobby Lobby. I picked up the Jeepers Creepers stack.


Ooohh, I'm going to have to check that out. I'm a sucker for Halloween scrapbooking paper. I have way more than I need, and yet I need more.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Oh yeah, speaking of Hobby Lobby.

You should have SEEN the amount of Christmas stuff compared to the amount of fall stuff(not Halloween, fall stuff).

It looked like Christmas was the very next day. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for all the pics guys! Love seeing what you guys get in the way of halloween in Canada. I'd say some of what was hanging on the wall looked very familiar. 

BTW some of you probably know that I love the quirky items that Fred And Friends comes up with. Just came from surfing the Perpetual Kid website and found another Fred and Friends item I will be wanting for Halloween: GingerDead Men. I always have fun going to this site. You probably will too. Quite a number of Halloween related items too. The GingerDead Men would be great on a party tray.

BTW I've purchased from Perpetual Kid on a few occasions--skeleton key covers and the murder chef's knife (too lazy to look up the exact product name of the Fred and Friends item) to mention a few and have been very happy with their service.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Deadna, thanks for the Dollar General pics. My sister was telling me about some of the things that they got in. They can't put theirs out until all core items from truck are put out so I have to wait a few days. I can't wait!


----------



## 22606

scarey said:


> ]


I really like the skull trio. For some strange reason, those doorknockers look quite familiar



TrickRTreater said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of Hobby Lobby.
> 
> You should have SEEN the amount of Christmas stuff compared to the amount of fall stuff(not Halloween, fall stuff).
> 
> It looked like Christmas was the very next day. Unbelievable.


Right, I hear you. A few of their ornaments had a very dark vibe, though, so I ended up buying them



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW some of you probably know that I love the quirky items that Fred And Friends comes up with. Just came from surfing the Perpetual Kid website and found another Fred and Friends item I will be wanting for Halloween: GingerDead Men. I always have fun going to this site. You probably will too. Quite a number of Halloween related items too. The GingerDead Men would be great on a party tray.


Those cookie cutters are amusing, as well as incredibly cool


----------



## Penumbra

Okay, so the main places right now are: Cracker Barrel, Lowes and Dollar tree. Are any other places getting stocked up yet?


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Here are some of Dollar Generals store items. It's hard to get a good shot of the pics changing but I really liked these and the coffin boxes of plastic forks/spoons is in a plastic reusable container..they are also heavy plastic!
> I didn't buy any yet but they also have nice sized resin skulls covered in glitter for $3 or $3.50.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture73894-dollar-general-items.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture73896-dollar-general-items.jpg


I really like those lenticular pictures,how much were they?and are those little bust also from DG?


----------



## dippedstix

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Deadna, thanks for the Dollar General pics. My sister was telling me about some of the things that they got in. They can't put theirs out until all core items from truck are put out so I have to wait a few days. I can't wait!


I just got back from Dollar General about 10 minutes ago...not one sign of Halloween in our store yet.


----------



## Gordy39

Ok Walgreens at least in my area of Hermitage,Tn has halloween stuff out. My wife works at one and she said they put stuff out yesterday. 

Gordyhttp://www.facebook.com/midsouthhaunts


----------



## bamtunebam

Just left Walgreens here. No Halloween yet. In fact I have not seen it at any store.


----------



## sweetdiggity

My Walgreens only has candy corn and a few Halloween themed large boxes of fun size candy bars. The aisle has started but it's really small so far. lol
Dollar Tree around here has more than anyone else, but it's not much either.


----------



## Uncle Steed

They were putting out some "Great Pumpkin" stuff at Joann's today, but other than that and a few throw blankets, they didn't have much.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Here's Plasticland.com, an online shop with some wild skull-themed mdse. Their Victorian Collection also has some interesting items:

http://www.shopplasticland.com/c/Bone-Collector.html


----------



## 22606

Velvet Vampire said:


> Here's Plasticland.com, an online shop with some wild skull-themed mdse. Their Victorian Collection also has some interesting items:
> 
> http://www.shopplasticland.com/c/Bone-Collector.html


Many nice items. I especially like the sugar skull mask I could certainly see _this_ scrub brush having a place in my bathroom, although it's meant for dishes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*World Market (CostPlus)*

Stopped in today and they said they have begun getting boxes of Halloween in. The store clerk said maybe put out next week or the week after.

They just started to post items to their website also. http://www.worldmarket.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=11899392&sr=1&origkw=Halloween

If you sign up for their newsletter you'll get 10% off plus start receiving other coupons as well as notice of special events like their friends and family sale, which last year also included a special coupon. Every time you purchase a food item/consumable you earn points that can be applied towards rewards.


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> I'm sorry to do this, but I put a response in 'Wanted to Buy' and it is doing no good. Do any members have an Old Time Pottery nearby that they wouldn't mind checking to see if the skull-faced gargoyle (http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture72742-old-time-pottery-gargoyle.jpg) is in-stock at? I was going to order it online, but there's no possibility of doing so, apparently. I'd gladly reimburse anyone willing to do so the price, shipping, and a little extra for your time and effort. Please let me know. Thanks.


Got one in KC and didn't even know it. Let me know if no one else chimes in as it's about a 50 mile roundtrip for me though (opposite side of town). 

Maybe I need to make a similar post about those witch candlesticks at HomeGoods. We don't get nearly the cool stuff you guys do it seems. I think people grab the good stuff along the coasts and all the way till we get the leftovers in the center of the country.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I scoured the retail country today - hit pretty much every major chain I could think of - and found nothing - only the aforementioned stuff at Pier 1. They aren't even clearing shelves yet.


----------



## djkeebz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for all the pics guys! Love seeing what you guys get in the way of halloween in Canada. I'd say some of what was hanging on the wall looked very familiar.
> 
> BTW some of you probably know that I love the quirky items that Fred And Friends comes up with. Just came from surfing the Perpetual Kid website and found another Fred and Friends item I will be wanting for Halloween: GingerDead Men. I always have fun going to this site. You probably will too. Quite a number of Halloween related items too. The GingerDead Men would be great on a party tray.
> 
> BTW I've purchased from Perpetual Kid on a few occasions--skeleton key covers and the murder chef's knife (too lazy to look up the exact product name of the Fred and Friends item) to mention a few and have been very happy with their service.


 Love those Ginger-Dead men!


----------



## CobhamManor

Like others have said, T.J. Maxx does have one or two endcaps!


----------



## sweet&sinister

saw this at home goods yesterday. I might go back to get it.


----------



## sumrtym

sweet&sinister said:


> saw this at home goods yesterday. I might go back to get it.


I swear, I'm ready to SCREAM at my HomeGoods! I've seen so many things in pics I'd like to see in person from their store, and we have NONE of those items. It's like we get every item in those photos that I could care less about.

How much was that btw?


----------



## sweet&sinister

It was 49.99.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Velvet Vampire said:


> Here's Plasticland.com, an online shop with some wild skull-themed mdse. Their Victorian Collection also has some interesting items:
> 
> http://www.shopplasticland.com/c/Bone-Collector.html


Thanks! I love the bone valance. I'm looking for some decorative fabric for my new hearse....I think this might work!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sweet&sinister said:


> saw this at home goods yesterday. I might go back to get it.



Now that is sweet! Nice color scheme and kind of gruesome! Curious how many your store had in stock when you were there? Did they have other props or reapers out as well?

In the past I think my stores seemed to get the hanging props in, the resin statutes, and then the bigger latex props like the skeleton or witch on broom, etc.

If you don't find one and want one it shouldn't be that hard to create something like it for probably a little less. But that's a pretty good price for that IMO.


----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> I really like those lenticular pictures,how much were they?and are those little bust also from DG?


The pictures are $3 and the little busts are from DG also and cost $1.50


----------



## Succub'Oz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in today and they said they have begun getting boxes of Halloween in. The store clerk said maybe put out next week or the week after.
> 
> They just started to post items to their website also. http://www.worldmarket.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=11899392&sr=1&origkw=Halloween
> 
> If you sign up for their newsletter you'll get 10% off plus start receiving other coupons as well as notice of special events like their friends and family sale, which last year also included a special coupon. Every time you purchase a food item/consumable you earn points that can be applied towards rewards.


THANK YOU! I was just thinking about World Market. I usually get the Halloween pasta but I still have a lot left over. I'll have to try to get there next week!!!!!


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in today and they said they have begun getting boxes of Halloween in. The store clerk said maybe put out next week or the week after.
> 
> They just started to post items to their website also. http://www.worldmarket.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=11899392&sr=1&origkw=Halloween
> 
> If you sign up for their newsletter you'll get 10% off plus start receiving other coupons as well as notice of special events like their friends and family sale, which last year also included a special coupon. Every time you purchase a food item/consumable you earn points that can be applied towards rewards.


Pier one has their stuff online too...not sure if anyone has posted that yet?

http://www.pier1.com/TopMenu/GetInspired/Halloween/tabid/737/Default.aspx


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

So I'm thinking - have I been a good Boo or a bad Boo?

http://www.shopplasticland.com/stor...roduct_Code=P10722907&Category_Code=Halloween


----------



## MissMandy

HallowSusieBoo said:


> So I'm thinking - have I been a good Boo or a bad Boo?
> 
> http://www.shopplasticland.com/stor...roduct_Code=P10722907&Category_Code=Halloween



Sometimes being a bad boo IS being a good boo!


----------



## creeeepycathy

Hobby Lobby is supposed to have 30% off Fall, Christmas, & Halloween crafts this week.


----------



## kittyvibe

sweet&sinister said:


> saw this at home goods yesterday. I might go back to get it.


I really like this prop. $50 seems about right since the face is actually also a costume. Look up the bobble head pumpkin costume and its exactly the same. I also have it in my costume collection and its very cool and creepy in person. The prop version just has LEDs for eyes and not the "googly" eyes that move in the socket. I guess if I tire of the costume I know what I can use it for


----------



## toysaplenty

From 4-8 tonight, Sunday 8/14/11, Michaels has 25% off your purchase of everything in the store including sale items. I am going to go and get the little Spooky Town people accessories.


----------



## djkeebz

Velvet Vampire said:


> Here's Plasticland.com, an online shop with some wild skull-themed mdse. Their Victorian Collection also has some interesting items:
> 
> http://www.shopplasticland.com/c/Bone-Collector.html


Lot of cool skull stuff!


----------



## Red

*For all Canadian Haunters!* Walmart has started putting out their Halloween stuff ! Just dropped by my store today, and they had this really cool skeleton with a grey coloured skull, and hands, that crawls on the floor! It was dressed in a sort of tuxedo, and it was 99 bucks! It was also pretty close to lifesize. Also, I just checked the website, and they're starting to put up some Halloween items as well! 

EDIT: Just found the crawling skeleton I was talking about!
http://www.walmart.ca/Halloween/Costumes-Accessories/Accessories-Make-up/Life-Size-Zombody


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks THF! I just checked my local Wallmart yesterday and it still looked like the middle of summer. The crawling skeleton looks nifty!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I saw some stuff at Big Lots
Cool Light and sound Strobes mini $7 large 12 bucks
scream doormat was cool for 7 bucks and ghostface pathways markers 3ct for 16 bucks
2 weeks im gonna get the doormat and maybe a couple trees for the graveyard


----------



## RCIAG

Just in Michaels for some ribbon & they had everything else out, 2 foot long skellys of plastic & ceramic, bags of glitter skellys, all sorts of stuff. We were just in & out but the Halloween aisles just _happened_ to be RIGHT BEHIND THE RIBBONS!!

So I just got a quick look on the way out because we were in a hurry. I will be back with coupons to buy some of the skellys & a few other things.

For those that are looking, the do have some foam skulls of several sized.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Dollar General had some stuff out
Glitter Skulls..........$3.50
Strobe Lights.........$1.00
Spider Webs..........$1.00
Black Roses...........$1.00
Baby stuff..............$2


----------



## moonbaby345

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> Dollar General had some stuff out
> Glitter Skulls..........$3.50
> Strobe Lights.........$1.00
> Spider Webs..........$1.00
> Black Roses...........$1.00
> Baby stuff..............$2


Thanks for the info and for posting the prices!I need some black roses and strobe lights.I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing what else DG will be bringing.I've never shoped there for halloween because it's more expensive than DT but I see that they do have some stuff I want for only 1$.Looks like this year will be my first year purchasing stuff for Halloween from there.


----------



## sweet&sinister

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Now that is sweet! Nice color scheme and kind of gruesome! Curious how many your store had in stock when you were there? Did they have other props or reapers out as well?
> 
> In the past I think my stores seemed to get the hanging props in, the resin statutes, and then the bigger latex props like the skeleton or witch on broom, etc.
> 
> If you don't find one and want one it shouldn't be that hard to create something like it for probably a little less. But that's a pretty good price for that IMO.


My store had two sizes large one 78 inches & a smaller one.. I can't remember the size but I know it was $39.99. They had two of each size. They also had a white hanging reaper. I didn't see any latex props yet but I sure hope they get some in.


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> *For all Canadian Haunters!* Walmart has started putting out their Halloween stuff ! Just dropped by my store today, and they had this really cool skeleton with a grey coloured skull, and hands, that crawls on the floor! It was dressed in a sort of tuxedo, and it was 99 bucks! It was also pretty close to lifesize. Also, I just checked the website, and they're starting to put up some Halloween items as well!
> 
> EDIT: Just found the crawling skeleton I was talking about!
> http://www.walmart.ca/Halloween/Costumes-Accessories/Accessories-Make-up/Life-Size-Zombody


on the gemmy facebook page gemmy said that walmart canada wore not getting any life size props this year  sucks big time if this is true (well i never saw any in the walmarts close to where i live anyway in quebec ) and they refered to the walmart.com web site for them hummmm i replied that walmart.com is USA and dont ship to Canada (or do they ) i never got an answer ....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sweet&sinister said:


> My store had two sizes large one 78 inches & a smaller one.. I can't remember the size but I know it was $39.99. They had two of each size. They also had a white hanging reaper. I didn't see any latex props yet but I sure hope they get some in.



Thanks I was there earlier today and saw a few new things but none of those pumpkin guys. I really like him. Now I know what to look for.


----------



## dustin2dust

Anyone mention Pottery Barn yet? They have a few things that are new, a few that are old and a bunch that just doubles as "harvest" type stuff. Is it just me or are a lot of places wussing out on new merchandice? I feel like I have been seeing the same stuff for a couple of years now and I'm starting to feel a little cheated.
http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-accessories/?page=viewall


----------



## CobhamManor

Strobe lights @ Dollar General for only $1? Sounds like I could snatch up a few (dozen)! 

I've been needing some trees for the graveyard, and since I didn't make any over the summer, I decided to get the set of three from Big Lots. They are four feet high and the price was reasonable at $20! I finally have a few trees!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I dont know if you still want them because, i went back and found that they were PUMPKIN strobes so..........


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

So in my city so far the stores that have halloween stuff out
Garden Ridge
Dollar Tree...Chop Shop Graveyard.. No tombstones
Dollar General...Starting to put out
Michaels...Crows Birds etc
Big Lots
Spirit Halloween starting to pop up locations


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> on the gemmy facebook page gemmy said that walmart canada wore not getting any life size props this year  sucks big time if this is true (well i never saw any in the walmarts close to where i live anyway in quebec ) and they refered to the walmart.com web site for them hummmm i replied that walmart.com is USA and dont ship to Canada (or do they ) i never got an answer ....


I think they are carrying the "Rhoda the Broom Witch" lifesize figure at Walmart this year! I was on the website, and she was there, so I clicked it, to see if my store had her, and it said that my store did, AND that she was $129! I'm not interested in her myself, but at least they have something lifesize, even if it is from last year! 

http://www.walmart.ca/Halloween/Costumes-Accessories/Accessories-Make-up
^ These are all the props they have online so far.


----------



## Penumbra

My Spirit store is stocking up big time! They already have displays in the windows. Hope they'll open soon.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

what do they hae in the windows post pics when u can


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

...............have*


----------



## Penumbra

oh yea, and is anybodies menards getting things yet? i just saw a video on youtube that some kid took there, and they where fully stocked!


----------



## lorddeathbane

http://youtu.be/dpurBOGm2CM

you mean this video?


----------



## Penumbra

lorddeathbane said:


> http://youtu.be/dpurBOGm2CM
> 
> you mean this video?




indeed! they have some cool looking stuff this year. too bad i dont have a menards.


----------



## Uncle Steed

My son came in today after walking to Dollar General and happily announced that they were stocking Halloween there. He had purchased a bottle of fake blood.


----------



## MissMandy

Uncle Steed said:


> My son came in today after walking to Dollar General and happily announced that they were stocking Halloween there. He had purchased a bottle of fake blood.


You must be so proud


----------



## VampyTink

MissMandy said:


> You must be so proud



Almost anywhere else that response would sound like sarcasm, lol


----------



## 22606

VampyTink said:


> Almost anywhere else that response would sound like sarcasm, lol


True. That's what I love about this place

I would add to the thread, but I have yet to make it to another store that has Halloween goodies. I'm hoping that a _true_ Halloween store opens soon, since I'm getting a tad impatient (lol).


----------



## Xane

Advance Auto Parts has skull shifter knobs for Halloween in!

_...say what?? They have those year round? Oh... nevermind then!_


----------



## terri73

Found these things today at Menards


----------



## MissMandy

VampyTink said:


> Almost anywhere else that response would sound like sarcasm, lol



Oh I didn't mean it sarcastically at all lol. If my kid inherited my love of Halloween and chose to spend his/her money on decorations and props, I'd be as happy as a pig in @!*# LOL


----------



## terri73

Grr... Pics didn't load right from my phone. Maybe I'll try again. Menards had quite a bit of stuff out. I wanted this Skelton like guy that basically rose from the grave. They had it on display but did not have even one in stock.


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Went to pier 1 today and they have lots of stuff!
Homesense is starting to put some stuff out!!
Party Packagers and Party Mart almost have all their stuff out!
All dollaramas i've been to are stocked!
Even Walmart was clearing aisles and had halloween boxes out!!
ITS HAPPENING PEOPLE! IM FREAKIN OUT!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Ah, I was wondering about Homesense. Thanks for that.


----------



## AndiKay

Not sure if someone already mentioned this or not, but Walgreens had Halloween stuff on the top shelves of an aisle last night! There was a cool battery-powered light up candelabra for just 7.99 I will probably get!


----------



## halloween333

My Micheals is completely stocked for the season!

My Home Goods has a lot of stuff! But not everything, no life-size yet. They did have some cool resin head busts (male and female, $30 each).

So far I have seen 2 Spirit Halloween locations. One in the mall and one less than a mile from my house


----------



## tlc102462

Just FYI, Haunters - Horchow is having 25 to 30% off EVERYTHING TODAY - sale code TREASURE - - - and --- free shipping on $100 and up EMAILFS code - I Love the Katherine's Collection dolls and the witch was $110 off!!! Just in case anyone is interested!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Anyone know if Rite Aid has their Halloween stuff in yet?


----------



## CreepySpiders

AndiKay said:


> Not sure if someone already mentioned this or not, but Walgreens had Halloween stuff on the top shelves of an aisle last night! There was a cool battery-powered light up candelabra for just 7.99 I will probably get!



oooh, I am so jealous! I was at my Walgreens yesterday and nothing yet. I have picked up some good stuff over the years from them =).


----------



## N4niner206

Penumbra said:


> indeed! they have some cool looking stuff this year. too bad i dont have a menards.


"Tomorrow we're going to Faaaargo..."


----------



## moonbaby345

AndiKay said:


> Not sure if someone already mentioned this or not, but Walgreens had Halloween stuff on the top shelves of an aisle last night! There was a cool battery-powered light up candelabra for just 7.99 I will probably get!


Thanks for letting us know!I hope my Walgreens will be bringing that candelabra!


----------



## moonbaby345

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Anyone know if Rite Aid has their Halloween stuff in yet?


I don't think Rite Aid and other drug stores like CVS and Drug Mart have Halloween out until the beging of september.


----------



## sneakykid

I was at the Dollar Tree the other day and they had a bit of Halloween stuff out!


----------



## Penumbra

N4niner206 said:


> "Tomorrow we're going to Faaaargo..."




And what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## MissMandy

My iParty is FULLY STOCKED! I was only able to snap one pic before an associate told me I can't take pix


----------



## Dullahan

Saw candy and prop displays being set up in the supermarket today -- got me a little tingly.


----------



## MissMandy

Dullahan said:


> Saw candy and prop displays being set up in the supermarket today -- got me a little tingly.


LMFAO....tingly


----------



## sweetdiggity

Woot! FINALLY saw some Halloween and fall stuff at my *Walmart* today! (West St. Paul, MN) Very surprised because my store is being updated to add a bakery, produce section and other stuff so it's disorganized and messy with everything being moved around! I thought it would be behind schedule compared to other stores. 

Anyways, saw a lot of different kinds of fall candles including pumpkin spice, pecan pie, mulled cider and I think cinnamon bun. (I picked up a pumpkin pie and pecan pie for only a buck each! )

They also had some "Happy Harvest" resin pumpkins on clearance for 50% off. Just $4.97 down from $10. Not sure why they would be on clearance already?? Maybe an overstock at my store but something to look for. 

Also, the toddler clothing section had two medium sized racks loaded with hoodies, jumpers and other clothing. Adorable! That's all I found but it sure has me excited!


----------



## Growler

Checked my Walgreens and my Party City today. Both said not until Sept will they be putting stuff out.


----------



## cherryred

moonbaby345 said:


> I don't think Rite Aid and other drug stores like CVS and Drug Mart have Halloween out until the beging of september.


 The one in my town is starting to get some in slowly.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

Is this online only spellbook worth $44.99???


----------



## CobhamManor

Wal-Mart has a large row of fall merchandise!


----------



## Spinechiller

Cortney from the coven said:


> Is this online only spellbook worth $44.99???


I thought it was cool when I saw it at a spirit store last year. I think this the same item, here is the link http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-animated-witchs-spellbook/ it's only $24.99 on there website. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jackielantern

Penumbra said:


> And what is that supposed to mean?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## tamster

Cortney from the coven said:


> Is this online only spellbook worth $44.99???


I have one I got at Spirits last year, I love it, it was cheaper than that though
here are a few videos of it

http://youtu.be/PQOb6D97svQ

http://youtu.be/ywRSudf3kJA


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Went to Pier 1 ( i didnt even know we had one!)
Here are some pics!


----------



## MissMandy

What is with all the fricken glitter these past few years? lol Nice pix though! They have a few things I'd like to own


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Here are some pics of what Homesense has so far!


----------



## auburnkt

Oo, The Wretched Spawn, I really want that owl. I know it's glitter and some (or most) don't seem to like it, but I do. And I love owls. Year round. 

Also, the TJ Maxx by me had similar jack-o-lantern cauldrons yesterday. No lids, but they had better grooves to make them look more pumpkiny.


----------



## Red

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Here are some pics of what Homesense has so far!


That Goblin riding the Cat is great! How much was he?!


----------



## Spinechiller

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Here are some pics of what Homesense has so far!


Thanks for the pics, do you remember how much the headless horseman figure is?

Thanks


----------



## a witch from canada

The Wretched Spawn said:


> Went to Pier 1 ( i didnt even know we had one!)
> Here are some pics!


oh i want that with holding a platter and the cute little owls pictured on a shelf i hope we get thos at our pier import in Quebec ..thanks for the pictures


----------



## a witch from canada

oh the headless horseman standing from homesense is neat too would make a nice display piece for a haunted manor theme


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> My iParty is FULLY STOCKED! I was only able to snap one pic before an associate told me I can't take pix


That is total BS. Thanks for trying, anyhow. The pic that you did get to take looks great, Mandy


----------



## tlc102462

Garthgoyle said:


> That is total BS. Thanks for trying, anyhow. The pic that you did get to take looks great, Mandy


You should say you were taking pics for your sick aunt who can't get there, but wanted to see what's available - what a nitwit!!!! (not you, the store clerk!!)


----------



## MissMandy

Haha I know right? I was just like 'ooook what's the big deal?' I think someone had a broomstick up their bumbum


----------



## rockplayson

MissMandy said:


> Haha I know right? I was just like 'ooook what's the big deal?' I think someone had a broomstick up their bumbum


or maybe they need a broomstick up their bumbum. That person needs to find a spouse.
really.


----------



## rockplayson

Is Homesense the same thing as T.J Max? We have TJ Max and I just love that headless horseman statue.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

MissMandy said:


> Haha I know right? I was just like 'ooook what's the big deal?' I think someone had a broomstick up their bumbum


You gotta see their perspective. What if the photos got out on the internet? People might find out what they carry, and start buying stuff there... Soon they'ed have to stay late to count all that money they were taking in. It's just asking for trouble.






thehorrorfinatic said:


> That Goblin riding the Cat is great! How much was he?!


Ditto. Love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rockplayson said:


> Is Homesense the same thing as T.J Max? We have TJ Max and I just love that headless horseman statue.


Yes, it's the Canadian branch of the TJMaxx sisterhood of companies. I'm pretty sure that Winners is also part of the Canadian group.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I really like the headless horseman standing guy Homesense got in. That and the two skeletons statute. I haven't seen either at our HomeGoods.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Could you please tell me the price of the headless horseman statue?


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

The headless horseman statue was 12.99 I picked one up right away!
The headless horseman standing up was also 12.99
The demon riding the cat was 4.99 and the only one I've seen at any store so far so I'm glad I grabbed it!
The two skeletons are 9.99 which I also could not resist..


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks wretched. Wow you're good. I'm gonna have to track down that demon - that's a steal.


----------



## Halloweenfan

This kid (not me) went to Big Lots, and shows what they have. Not a lot of new stuff it looks like but they have these Ghost Pathway Markers, Scream Ghost Pathway Markers , and the Halloween mats that make noises I think.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## sumrtym

ARG! Just made the rounds of TJMaxx (1st trip there) and HomeGoods (4th?). TJMAX had a fair amount but nothing like HomeGoods. However, they did have quite a few things I've yet to see in any pictures yet (snowglobes...one inside a pumpkin car as I remember, one with a spider inside the globe w/globe in frog mouth, etc). Quite a few witch's by Witch Craft. Pretty nice looking. A couple old fashioned things including a smiling jackolantern with yellow crepe paper inside the mouth and eyeballs painted on it looking up with a witch hat on with cutouts, and a black cat curling around the hat and winking. The top removes to put a candle in it. Also, a lantern but instead of the cheap colored plastic was actually frosted glass with skeletons on them (HomeGoods had one as well) at $12.99 as I recall.

So far, no witch crescent moon candlestick holder for me, nor either headless horseman (really liking the standing one), nor pumpkinrot's find of the red tree hurricane lamp. <sigh> I don't have to mention no 2009 black cat in green coat and witch hat either....lol. 

Also, haven't seen pictures, but there's a lot of hurricane style glass candle or whatever you want to fill with holders showing up at HomeGoods. Some large straight sided ones and others in two sizes with a bit of flare to them, 3 designs....one with spider and web and ornate top/bottom patterns, one with haunted house / bats / tree / moon outline, and the other with trees / moon outline / owls. All are clear glass with black for the designs.

Didn't plan on buying one thing....found the candle pumpkinrot did of the little haunted house....it's VERY detailed and was $4.99 at TJMaxx. I bought it, and wasn't really looking for it but loved the details. Picture that he posted of part of it....









Oh forgot to mention, there was also a candle at HomeGoods that was a very detailed skull the same size as the little haunted house that had a shiny glitter look to the candle. I'm not a big glitter fan, but this was a nice sparkle in the black wax that made it look very cool. Didn't purchase that one because I'm not super into candles I don't plan on lighting and I already had bought one.


----------



## Succub'Oz

I HATE these store policies regarding taking pics. Do they really think if someone is going to steal they are going to take photos first and come back later? I mean really. Someone taking photos would really stick out. I would think theives like to be incognito. 

We finally got a chance to go out Halloweening yesterday. Went to Ross and TJ Maxx and they had squat. Super disappointing. We're both going to be really tied up for the next month so we'll probably miss all the good Halloween stuff.  

We did bring home the Better Homes and Gardens magazine today though.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love all these pics and updates!! Went to Dollar General today and bought a few Halloween odds and ends, including some colored vampire teeth for the kiddies. They were pleased.


----------



## halloween71

That witch arm at big lots could make a cool prop.I like the pirate head light lol.


----------



## Halloweenfan

I like animatronic stuff, and I know that Spirit has the big Scream guy for a lot of money, but I like to buy the smaller ones, and I noticed that Kmart has him too. I probably will buy it though as I like that movie. Sure, it's not the greatest, but that Ghostface guy is cool. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W043152128007P?prdNo=25&blockNo=25&blockType=G25


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweenfan are you sure that wasn't me pushing those Try Me Buttons! I love to see these props in action and usually try them out. Guess it's just the kid in me. haha I bought the skull set when I was there a few weeks ago and really like it. I'm glad you took the time to post the items in action because a picture doesn't quite do them justice.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Halloweenfan said:


> I like animatronic stuff, and I know that Spirit has the big Scream guy for a lot of money, but I like to buy the smaller ones, and I noticed that Kmart has him too. I probably will buy it though as I like that movie. Sure, it's not the greatest, but that Ghostface guy is cool. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W043152128007P?prdNo=25&blockNo=25&blockType=G25


OOH, I like it, too. Gonna buy one of those.


----------



## Cortney from the coven

I need to go to TJ Maxx! We have a Homesense store here, too...may go to both. I love those stores!
Here is some useless knowledge...in the UK it is called TK Maxx.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Halloweenfan said:


> I like animatronic stuff, and I know that Spirit has the big Scream guy for a lot of money, but I like to buy the smaller ones, and I noticed that Kmart has him too. I probably will buy it though as I like that movie. Sure, it's not the greatest, but that Ghostface guy is cool. http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W043152128007P?prdNo=25&blockNo=25&blockType=G25


That's cool and now I want one! lol


----------



## halloween71

Rite aid has a half a isle of candy and props.Hope they offer more.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Went to Costco this morning.

They had a ceramic pumpkin candle lantern. $49
Ceramic Candy dish $39
assorted candy, play dough, and playing cards
costumes

I asked if that was it for Halloween and was told yes. Pretty bummed. They usually have one or two nice props.


----------



## a witch from canada

well hit 3 homesense today (canadian version of homegoods) and they had barely nothing BUT i found the standing headless horseman (got that one) and a nice silver looking witch in a globe on a black pedastal ....



























also went to pier 1 import and they had goergous stuff but wow their expensive , i got a flameless eyeball candle , and a very tall metal glittered skeleton he wasnt cheap but i just loved it .


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

H'ween candy in Ralphs stores! It's a-comin'!!


----------



## JustWhisper

I just came back from MD, and there was a Spirit open in a town near Baltimore. I can't remember if we were in Towsand or Lutherville when I saw it. I was too busy being jealous.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Witch from Canada, I love that big skelly of yours! Great look with the top hat, tie and sucker and the overall coloring they used on him. Very whimsical, which I'm finding myself more and more attracted to over the years. Your little one sure is getting tall. Cute pic. I'm glad you found some of the stuff you have been looking for at your stores. Seems like you guys get a lot of the stuff we do but much later.

I got a peek at that eyeball in someone else's pics from Pier One but didn't realize it was a candle.


----------



## xBatty

I'm so incredibly excited-- our Dollar General has already started putting things out! I even got to help them shelve the candy.. buwahaha..

I'm not one for going out, and buying insanely expensive things, so, small things like Halloween Canisters, things I can put to use all year round etc, excite the heck out of me. I've already gotten all three of their newly designed canisters, window clings, socks... I can't wait for Walmart and Kmart to start putting out their stuff, so I can upgrade my apparel drawer. xDD;


----------



## Zombiesmash

This time of year drives me up a wall, haha. I made the rounds yesterday (Rite Aid, Walgreens, Dollar Tree, Shopko, Kmart, Target, Honk's- the local dollar store here in Boise), and so many of the seasonal aisles were just empty! JoAnn Fabrics had several empty aisles. I kept thinking, "what are you waiting for?" and wanting to drive back every day to see if they put stuff up.

I did ask at Saver's and they said they'd be putting stuff out next Monday, and I know other stores will follow suit rapidly since we'll pretty much hit September then.

The Dollar Trees here did have that empty seasonal aisle last week, which I assumed would be filled with more Halloween this week. I went back today and it was filled with Christmas stuff. The Dollar Trees around here now have more Christmas stuff than Halloween, haha. I asked the clerk at one if they'd be getting more H'ween stuff and he said, "probably not since we are putting out Christmas now." Of course I know he's wrong considering they still have tons of Back to School stuff and they haven't put out any costume accessories or Halloween candy, but still, it's kinda funny. I asked the woman at Honk's when their Halloween stuff would be out and she said "I assume soon since we already have tons of Christmas stuff in back." I hope it's soon because I have gotten some cool stuff for a dollar from them over the years, like stone wall scene setters and pirate flags.

So far around here it's Cracker Barrel, Lowe's, Big Lots, Dollar Tree, Michael's, HomeGoods, Ross and Tuesday Morning that have stuff out. We aren't getting a Spirit or Halloween Express here this year, but Halloween City's about to open. Last year we had all three.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Zombiesmash, I'm with ya! I've been making rounds to tons of stores and not finding much. A few things at Walmart and Dollar Tree and just candy at Walgreens. 
I can't believe we're already seeing Christmas stuff though. Some people are shocked and annoyed to be seeing Halloween stuff already, but come on, Christmas?? lol
I don't even want to think of Christmas for a few more months.


----------



## xBatty

Our Dollar Tree had two aisles... no Christmas stuff here yet, though! Walmart, Target, and Kmart still have their back to school stuff out, so I assume in the coming week or so, I'll start seeing them put their stuff out. I'm also waiting for CVS and Walgreens to start stocking.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I know how you feel about stuff for that other holiday. Dollar Tree had a endcap of x-mas stuff hid in the back of the store with several boxes of wrapping paper.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

You know I live in Ny and all day yesterday myself and my hubby went to 3 different party city's. K mart , Walmart, Target and Cvs and not 1 of these stores had any Halloween merchandise out!!!!! last year was totally different! majority of these stores had half their stuff out if not everything! My hyusband said what the hell is going on???


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Party City had some fences out
My Dollar General was fully stocked! They had some cool busts $1.50 
and some other things imma go back and get


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Last I checked neither Lowe's nor the 99 Cent Only Store (west and southwest locations only) had their Halloween out. I want to check out Lowe's mummy hand or might just wrap up one of my other crawling hands instead. The 99 Cent store had great stuff last year some of which Dollar Tree is selling versions of this year. I hope 99 doesn't disappoint. Before seeing someone's photos from them last year I had never heard of them and then found I had one in our area.


----------



## joossa

I went to my local 99 Cent Only this morning.... They still had nothing, only the summer items.

I did find their versions of the clip-on Dollar Tree LED spot lights..... for those of you that have a local 99 Cent Only and Dollar Tree that doesn't carry them:









I also found these small childrens' LED lanterns, which I suppose can converted pretty easily if you're determined enough:


----------



## bamaquad

Target said theres should be up starting the end of this month. They're waiting on the school clearance to sell down.


----------



## CobhamManor

ROSS had three endcaps. Mostly pumpkin dishes, glitter skulls, and orange/purple LED branches. 

K-Mart had one back wall fully stocked with Halloween stuff! Their full selection including costumes wasn't out, but they did have blow mold pumpkins and ghosts, lit pumpkins, three colors of hanging ghouls, some party supplies, scarecrows, thundering strobes, light sets of all types, Jason animatronic, and a few other candy endcaps. The full selection should be out soon!


----------



## dustin2dust

I went out in Austin, TX to Ross, Dollar Tree, Walgreens, Target, Michael's, JoAnn's, TJMaxx and Pottery Barn and found very little. There was one thing I wanted at Ross but after standing in line for 20 minutes to pay for it and still not being at the register, I put it back and left. Stupid back to school rush! 

So yeah, I'm a little jealous right now of all you with stores full of merch. I'll have to try again in a few weeks, till then I'm pouting.


----------



## MissMandy

Christmas Tree Shop has their Halloween stuff out


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Christmas Tree Shop has their Halloween stuff out


I found out that there is one not too far away. Is it worth stopping in?


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> I found out that there is one not too far away. Is it worth stopping in?


All depends on what ya like lol. They have some primitive stuff which I totally adore. But they also have more 'creepy' stuff. I did notice a gargoyle holding some kinda ball. I assume it was some sort of solar light and when it's lit, is meant to look like the gargoyle is a holding a crystal ball or something.


----------



## Herman Secret

Popped into Walgreens, they had some of their Halloween Mdse on the top shelf. Was hoping to spot the candelabra, but no luck. I did see the Jack in the Box tho, so a heads up for anyone who missed these  They also had a flashing table top skull that I couldn't see the details of, (looked like a gemmy prop) a rather cool skeleton ground breaker for $10 (different from the ones I've seen in previous years) a rising from the grave prop (couldn't see a price). Going to check out another Walgreens and will try to get pics


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> All depends on what ya like lol. They have some primitive stuff which I totally adore. But they also have more 'creepy' stuff. I did notice a gargoyle holding some kinda ball. I assume it was some sort of solar light and when it's lit, is meant to look like the gargoyle is a holding a crystal ball or something.


I like all kinds of things. I'll have to visit the store, since it's not far from Garden Ridge, which I want to get back to soon. Thanks


----------



## terri73

I noticed fall stuff coming out at walmart today. They were clearing out some if the school supplied do that is good news. I work there do I am going to try to go to the GM side and see if I can see anything Halloween waiting to be put out.


----------



## Deadna

Zombiesmash said:


> This time of year drives me up a wall, haha. I made the rounds yesterday (Rite Aid, Walgreens, Dollar Tree, Shopko, Kmart, Target, Honk's- the local dollar store here in Boise), and so many of the seasonal aisles were just empty! JoAnn Fabrics had several empty aisles. I kept thinking, "what are you waiting for?" and wanting to drive back every day to see if they put stuff up.


I know how you feel only I have to drive to another town 20+ miles away to check all the stores 
I'm blowing so much money on gas all for nothing...............


----------



## Uncle Steed

Our Dollar Tree is a bit annoying. They have the Halloween stuff on endcaps facing the back of the store, and two full Christmas aisles. On the other hand, they do have some cheap props that I've been picking up a couple at a time for the Texas Chainsaw room of our haunt.


----------



## tlc102462

Garthgoyle said:


> I found out that there is one not too far away. Is it worth stopping in?


Can't hurt stopping in - you never know if there's something specific you might like. I bought 2 signs there, pretty cheap, a few other things. Maybe they'll be getting more stuff in. Also bought some small "glitter" pumpkins that I plan on placing on my organ for display, and they light up inside with the little pen batteries.


----------



## CobhamManor

Herman Secret said:


> Popped into Walgreens, they had some of their Halloween Mdse on the top shelf. Was hoping to spot the candelabra, but no luck. I did see the Jack in the Box tho, so a heads up for anyone who missed these  They also had a flashing table top skull that I couldn't see the details of, (looked like a gemmy prop) a rather cool skeleton ground breaker for $10 (different from the ones I've seen in previous years) a rising from the grave prop (couldn't see a price). Going to check out another Walgreens and will try to get pics


That sounds awesome! Still nothing at my Walgreens...


----------



## v_gan

*Headless Horseman at Homesense*

I may have missed this - but is the Headless Horseman statue being sold at Home Goods, as well? I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to one (then there's always the chance he won't be there), and I neeeed that statue. I'm a huge fan of The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and, although I would rather collect the Disney-version items, they just don't make them very often.

I'd be willing to pay $20 + shipping for him if anyone could get him for me! Please let me know.


----------



## MissWendy13

I went to Winco yesterday and saw that they had their Halloween cards out already! There was a 99 cent section, and the rest were $2.49 with some $3.49 ones too. They had this really cool pack of 8 cards/envelopes with a ghost on the front (Edward Gorey type artwork) with E.A. Poe poems inside for $4.99, I just might have to go back and buy 'em!


----------



## dippedstix

CobhamManor said:


> That sounds awesome! Still nothing at my Walgreens...


I am holding out for Walgreens! I always feel like I got my money's worth there. Hope it's good stuff!


----------



## Herman Secret

Sorry didn't get pics at the other walgreen's I visited, they had less mdse than the first one I went to, however I did get the Skull candelabra form the second store - It is battery operated, 13" high and has flickering lights and retails @ $7.99









Also didn't pass up on the ground breaker (or grave breaker as they call it)
As I mentioned, this is different from the previous breakers sold, the skull is better imho, and this will replace a prop that I am retiring this year









This guy was $10, 21" high and also comes in gray fabric or in a mummy style - for those of you interested, here's a pic of the back of the box showing the mummy breaker


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My local Walmart had out a medium/large section of fall/harvest items and Kmart had in their Halloween greetings cards.


----------



## adam

Herman Secret said:


> Sorry didn't get pics at the other walgreen's I visited, they had less mdse than the first one I went to, however I did get the Skull candelabra form the second store - It is battery operated, 13" high and has flickering lights and retails @ $7.99
> 
> View attachment 82282
> 
> 
> Also didn't pass up on the ground breaker (or grave breaker as they call it)
> As I mentioned, this is different from the previous breakers sold, the skull is better imho, and this will replace a prop that I am retiring this year
> 
> View attachment 82283
> 
> 
> This guy was $10, 21" high and also comes in gray fabric or in a mummy style - for those of you interested, here's a pic of the back of the box showing the mummy breaker
> 
> View attachment 82284



Oh wow, where did that candelabra come from???


----------



## Herman Secret

adam said:


> Oh wow, where did that candelabra come from???


Walgreens, same as the grave breaker


----------



## sweetdiggity

Wow, I can't wait for my Walgreens to get some Halloween stuff in! That candelabra looks awesome!

I went to Cub Foods and the Dollar Tree today. Cub had Halloween greeting cards and a few magazines, that was it. Kind of odd because last year at this time they had tons of candy and things out so I was hoping for the same this year.
Dollar Tree has a little candy, a few more decorations, greeting cards and Christmas stuff. Ugh. lol
I was happy to see more decor and items, but that Christmas crap rubbed me the wrong way. Too early for that. lol


----------



## GhostHost999

That looks like a cool candelabra. Has anyone had any spirit stores around their areas open yet? Has Target starte to pull out Back2School stuff and pull in the halloween stuff?


----------



## GhostHost999

Has sam's started pulling out their Halloween stuff? ?


----------



## Zombiebxrs

yesterday i went to the Michael's near me and they had recently put out the Halloween Martha Stewart items. it was good!


----------



## Uncle Steed

MUST HAVE THE CANDELABRA!! Perfect for the Butler we put in our window.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Went to the dollar store today. Not too much more Halloween stuff than they've had there, but now? I saw a small aisle of Christmas stuff already out.

...


----------



## CreepySpiders

dippedstix said:


> I am holding out for Walgreens! I always feel like I got my money's worth there. Hope it's good stuff!


 Hey. When you're in walgreens look up! I got the candelabra. It was in an orange box on the top shelf next to the candy. Not really displayed yet. Good luck!


----------



## kingcoop80

So went in to Walgreens tonight to get some cold meds, and low and behold we saw a whole isle of halloween decor!!! made us so excited as this is the first sighting we have seen in our town.. they had some awesome deals, and we wanted to buy a 5 foot plastic posing skeleton but didint have enough cash with us =[ any ways we will def be going back there soon to stock up!!


----------



## 19215

Zombiebxrs said:


> yesterday i went to the Michael's near me and they had recently put out the Halloween Martha Stewart items. it was good!


Is the Martha Stewart stuff near the regular Halloween items or in a different area?


----------



## Herman Secret

kingcoop80 said:


> they had some awesome deals, and we wanted to buy a 5 foot plastic posing skeleton but didint have enough cash with us


Not seen the skeleton at either of our local walgreens. How much was he?


----------



## Guest

*Red Alert! NEW ITEMS at TARGET.COM*

I know I am supposed to put this in the Merchandise thread- sorry!
There are almost 300 NEW items at TARGET.COM! Alot of them are not in stock, but check it out anyway!


----------



## Guest

Mobilize your credit and/or debit cards for future purchases! Also, have a great day! 

http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=...um&sortBy=PriceLow&isleaf=false&RatingFacet=0


----------



## Guest

http://www.target.com/p/Haunted-Jack-O-Lantern-Figure-Multicolor-7-25/-/A-13527673 Awww look at this lil guy!

http://www.target.com/p/Haunted-Halloween-TV-Multicolor-10/-/A-13527665


----------



## kallie

Oh! i love that lil tv!


----------



## Guest

I know! Guess I will HAVE to get it. as soon as it comes in stock! I wonder what it does? Just sit there? Move about? Play Halloween music?

The description says "animated, with sounds and lights!" super awesome! I want the lil ghost to hover about and say "boo"


----------



## kallie

Dammit! And it won't let you zoom in! i would keep that lil thing up all year! I MUST have it


----------



## Guest

It will be ours. (lightning flashes...thunder rumbles. Somewhere, a lone wolf howls.) Oh yes, it will be ours.


----------



## Screaming Demons

I notice that many of the items say not in stores. I wonder if that means just right now or if it will be that way through October.


----------



## halloween333

http://www.target.com/c/party-supplies-holidays-Halloween/-/N-5xt2o 

Here's the official Halloween page on Target.com...

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Halloween/615760?_prevTerm=halloween&_sc=0&search_redirect=true

And walmart...

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/c_10151_10104_Seasonal_Halloween

and finally, kmart.


----------



## Minakitty

I too, must have this TV. Oh yes, I must. I will seek it out at each of the 4 or so Targets in the area. If it weren't for the fact that Target has prop potential, this would drive my husband insane.


----------



## Shadowbat

Michaels was in the process of adding MORE Halloween displays this morning. 2 more wired racks. One had nothing but Martha Stewart items on it, the other just had tags and I have no idea what this stuff is going to be. They were also adding another 3 end cap displays. 2 looks to be more craft items while the other had these:











Wife and I also ran into B&BW, they also had afew more things out.

Also had to go into Lowes and buy some paint and some hardware to build my fence with. They had a nice selection of Halloween merch. Mostly what has already been posted. They also had the Headless Horseman blow yard decoration. First time Ive seen that one in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kallie said:


> Oh! i love that lil tv!


Cute idea but did you see how small it is! Only 4.5 inches wide I think. It says multi-color 10", making it sound like it's a real TV. It looks to me like a little tv box with music box-type rotating figurines inside. $60 seems like a lot for that. Too bad they don't have a video of it. It's not sold in stores either.


----------



## dippedstix

Thanks for the heads up! I might stop in today!


----------



## adam

Herman Secret said:


> Walgreens, same as the grave breaker


oooo Thanks Herman!!!!!  What was the price on that? Would you be willing to snap a photo of it in action in the dark?  I may pick up one of those.


----------



## SSHocusPocus

The skeleton at Walgreens was 5ft and $30, made of plastic and screws to form actual joints. Reall think its a great investment as it should last the tests of time. Kingcoop80 & I will be going back real soon...


----------



## marigolddesigns

*New Hampshire shops have great halloween items!*

One of my most favorite shops to visit is Cobblestone Design Center in Concord, NH...call before taking the ride to make sure they have all their halloween out! The display is just amazing...almost like going into a set at Universal Horror nights, except everything is for sale! 
If you're in NH, stop by and see me! I work at a Crystal Orchid Florist in Manchester...and being the Halloween enthusiast that I am, the boss has really "vamped" up her halloween merchandise, including primitive, and gothic...lots of candles and many accents also.
Fun for inspiration in Worcester MA is Halloween Annex...you walk into a scary maze to enter the building, loaded with props, costumes and decor...great place for inspiration as I mentioned earlier!


----------



## Herman Secret

adam said:


> oooo Thanks Herman!!!!!  What was the price on that? Would you be willing to snap a photo of it in action in the dark?  I may pick up one of those.


The candelabra was $7.99. I will try to get a pic of it tonite


----------



## sumrtym

Am I the only one digging this ghost just for the sheer scale of it at Target?

http://www.target.com/p/Gutter-Ghost-45-White/-/A-13490097


----------



## CobhamManor

I was actually surprised when I visited an alternate Michaels today! For the first time in a year or two, I bought something I really wanted!  I was shocked to see some new items in the static decor row...among them were:

Set of two cemetery columns with skulls on top of each and rusty chain hanging in the middle (foam prop) $19.99
Groundbreaking Skeleton pieces  $24.99 I believe!
New small fabric spiders
Set of three tombstones, some pretty realistic looking $16.99 (I don't recall Michaels EVER selling foam tombstones, so this was cool!)
Single foam tombstones in small and large
Lenticular plastic portraits $9.99
Lenticular portraits with sound/light up eyes $19.99 (These are everywhere)
Smaller tabletop lenticular portraits $9.99
Large Spider Larva Balls!
....and more!

I used a 40% off and walked out happily with the first item in the list...the cemetery columns. While I don't feel Michaels delivered as far as animatronics this year, I am impressed with the new static decor!  I will be returning to Michaels more than once this season!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Thanks for the links


----------



## icetross911

Saw Halloween greeting cards at my local Walmart this past weekend. Hey, it's something, right?


----------



## Hauntcast

*BJs*

I was in BJs yesterday and saw costumes and candy with Halloween wrappers.


----------



## sumrtym

Found this Halloween Greeter / Candy Bowl that I thought was really cool looking.
http://www.hiolo.com/sku/534977/detail


----------



## Halloweenfan

Hey, look at this. I'm not going to buy it because I feel it's too much money, but he's cool. Maybe, if he was small, and $25-$30, I bite. http://www.buycostumes.com/Stay-Puft-Marshmallow-Inflatable/801609/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Tumblindice

Halloweenfan said:


> Hey, look at this. I'm not going to buy it because I feel it's too much money, but he's cool. Maybe, if he was small, and $25-$30, I bite. http://www.buycostumes.com/Stay-Puft-Marshmallow-Inflatable/801609/ProductDetail.aspx


That Stay Puff is 8ft tall and $20 cheaper in quite a few other places.


----------



## sumrtym

How about a truly disturbing Halloween Vampire fountain where blood runs out of the vampire's mouth and down his shirt, while clutching a decapitated head? On sale for $99.95. Comes with Lifetime Guarantee.
http://beta.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=78750&refsku=78848&xsp=2


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

sumrtym said:


> How about a truly disturbing Halloween Vampire fountain where blood runs out of the vampire's mouth and down his shirt, while clutching a decapitated head? On sale for $99.95. Comes with Lifetime Guarantee.
> http://beta.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=78750&refsku=78848&xsp=2
> View attachment 82726


I freaking LOVE that!


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> Am I the only one digging this ghost just for the sheer scale of it at Target?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Gutter-Ghost-45-White/-/A-13490097
> View attachment 82614












I really do like it, as well. That is one heck of a price for the size


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh thats wonderful!


----------



## BlackFriday

I noticed in the back room today at target we have some boxes marked Halloween...set date 9/11/11


----------



## Penumbra

9-11? Okay! Good! I guess.


----------



## 22606

I stopped at Walgreens today to see if they had anything Halloween-related, since others have found some items. Zip, zero, nada







I checked _every_..._single_..._freakin'_ aisle, looking high and low







I'll be driving to some stores that I _know_ have Halloween items tomorrow



Penumbra said:


> 9-11? Okay! Good! I guess.


Nice way of commemorating the date... "Okay, bring out the Halloween merchandise!!"







Why can't they just start at the beginning of the month and be done with it?


----------



## BlackFriday

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice way of commemorating the date... "Okay, bring out the Halloween merchandise!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't they just start at the beginning of the month and be done with it?


Thought the date was a bit odd too...but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they set it the week before. I believe that is what the manager said we would be doing at our store


----------



## sweetdiggity

I hear some Target stores are already putting their back to school stuff on clearance so pretty soon the Halloween stuff will be out! Hope it is before the 11th. I hate all this waiting. Target always has super cool stuff and I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## CreepySpiders

I saw some really cute things at pier 1 today. Reasonably priced, too. Halloween tree ornaments! Little owls! Masquerade masks! One thing I really likes was a glass human head. Just clear glass not spooky but it had real potential. Most things were under 19 from what I saw. Sorry I didnt get pics.


----------



## TrickRTreater

BlackFriday said:


> I noticed in the back room today at target we have some boxes marked Halloween...set date 9/11/11


Well happy birthday for me then!


----------



## Uncle Steed

sweetdiggity said:


> I hear some Target stores are already putting their back to school stuff on clearance so pretty soon the Halloween stuff will be out! Hope it is before the 11th. I hate all this waiting. Target always has super cool stuff and I can't wait to see it!!


Same here!! Target rocks. ♥


----------



## wiccanlord

love the headless man, really cool.


----------



## Minakitty

We stopped by our nearest AC Moore yesterday. Very few decorative items, nothing prop-like and a lot of glitter. A few things that did stand out were some nice LED pillars, feathered crows that are a bit different from those at Michael's (rounder features) and the best selection of baking items I've seen locally. They have a very nice selection of Wilton pans, cookie cutters (tombstones!) and chocolate molds (Rochester, NY area).


----------



## bamaquad

Rite Aid has their things out today here in Hueytown, Alabama.


----------



## spookifyKN

Hubby and I went into Lowe's last night and their Gemmy headless horsemen is awesome! The horses head moves back and forth. It was for $148 bucks.


----------



## IshWitch

I heard our Lowes had put out their deco, gotta go see this horseman! sounds awesome!


----------



## GhostHost999

Gemmy headless horseman??????!?!?!?!?!?!?! is he a lifesize one or inflatable!? PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## MrNightmare

GhostHost999 said:


> Gemmy headless horseman??????!?!?!?!?!?!?! is he a lifesize one or inflatable!? PICTURES PLEASE!


It's an inflatable...


----------



## GhostHost999

MrNightmare said:


> It's an inflatable...


 WOW! your answer was fast. Just for a moment I imagined a lifesize animated headless horseman... maybe in the future... anyway, I hope it's not Tekky the ones who will make a headless horseman firsr because it will brake after one use.


----------



## Curlgoddess

Seems that Kmart is gearing up:


----------



## sweetdiggity

Curlgoddess said:


> Seems that Kmart is gearing up:
> View attachment 83063


That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Shadowbat

Saw these today while in JoAnns looking for some Halloween fabric to use for a table covering.

Thought they deserved a mention.


----------



## moonbaby345

Shadowbat said:


> Saw these today while in JoAnns looking for some Halloween fabric to use for a table covering.
> 
> Thought they deserved a mention.


I really like the cat!Thanks again for posting the pictures!


----------



## MissMandy

Curlgoddess said:


> Seems that Kmart is gearing up:
> View attachment 83063


Holy crap! This time of year is so exciting


----------



## GhostHost999

I just saw Kmart online stuff, and this year's stuff is cool. They are selling changing portraits jut like the ones in grandin road but cheaper (the one with elizabeth, a guy holding a skull, etc.) and some cheap mirrors that have a ghost, witch, or vampire. I so want to see this ones!


----------



## Ilean

I live in Socorro, NM and I have yet to find where any Halloween stuff comes out. I have called and called and called. Nothing till sept 1st!!!! YAY!!


----------



## spookifyKN

I'll try and take a pic if we go back into Lowe's!!


----------



## GhostHost999

Yep. Expect things to "pop out" (halloween stuf) next weekend, starting with spirit stores.


----------



## Penumbra

My Spirit changed their opening date. Now they say they wont open till mid September!


----------



## CobhamManor

Penumbra, your pumpkin emoticon is...is...talking! Haha!

Also, K-Mart is getting close! Great picture.


----------



## Shellyfish

I went to Sam's Club today and took a few pictures, sorry about the blurry ones:

    

   

continued...


----------



## Shellyfish

Pics from Ross yesterday:

  

Last but not least, I have seen photos of quite a few items at Home Goods that never made it to my three nearest stores (the reaper bust for example), but my Home Goods has two items that I haven't seen in photos here. My apologies if I just missed them:



I am in love with this guy, but he's very expensive, $169.



This one is really cool too, same price, $169.

I had a nice conversation with the manager of a Home Goods. He mentioned that his store had been picked over for Halloween (it really had, very sparse shelves) and he was surprised that so many people bought Halloween so early. I told him about this message board and how people take pictures and post them and that Home Goods is very popular with Halloween enthusiasts. He said he was glad to know that. He also told me that most weeks between now and Christmas they get 4 trucks/week, Mon, Tue, Thu, and Fri. Poor guy looked like he had been dipped in glitter. He said he stays glittered from now until Valentine's Day.


----------



## adam

Shellyfish said:


> Ross yesterday:
> 
> Poor guy looked like he had been dipped in glitter. He said he stays glittered from now until Valentine's Day.


Tee hehehehehehhe  Thank you for posting! What are those things next to the mug in the 3rd home goods picture? I am looking for a cute Halloween mug that isn't regular sized, something a bit bigger, but I wasn't sure if it they are bowls or not.


----------



## Shellyfish

adam said:


> Tee hehehehehehhe  Thank you for posting! What are those things next to the mug in the 3rd home goods picture? I am looking for a cute Halloween mug that isn't regular sized, something a bit bigger, but I wasn't sure if it they are bowls or not.


I think you mean the pics from Ross, and yes, those are bowls. Sorry that pic so blurry.


----------



## sumrtym

Ahhhh, the return of the pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year. If you get a chance, that $169 guy....see if you can find a manufacturer &/or product name on him or any other info that might let us track him down. He may be specifically for the store (I tracked down a manufacturer with a name something 10.31 on some lights at HomeGoods, and found out HomeGoods owned the name). So they just don't get in other people's stuff, they apparently design / order some under their own labels. Unfortunately, I NEVER see the large props make it here other than some hanging ones. I'd seriously doubt he's left from last year...he would have been snapped up in a minute on discount and I'm sure the Reaper server is brand new this year.

Our store went from being picked over yesterday to FULL of stuff today. We finally got in some of the tombstones, the bat welcome large stone prop, and the lanterns that slope in to the top with glass scenes. We've also had some AMAZING mardi gras style masks hand painted from Italy priced from about $15 to $30. There was an elaborate one surrounded by fall leaves, an elaborate jester, a horned devil whose hat wrapped around his side and ended in a devil tail, a female vampire with cape around the sides and ruffles at bottom, a black cat with silver glitter, and way too many more to describe. They all can be worn (satin straps on them) or hung (loop at top). These aren't the ones coming inside a box, they are put on the shelves without and are marked as "made in Italy" on the back. Some also were attached to sticks to simply hold up in front of your face.

Here's a simpler one was running $14.99 at HomeGoods:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Venetian-Black-Cat-Mask-Hand-Made-Venice-Italy-NWT-/260839120227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbb391d63#ht_878wt_932


----------



## Penumbra

shellyfish:

What kind of animatronics did Sam's have this year? I really want to know, cause they usually have the most unique and high quality stuff.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Not sure if anybody has posted yet about Dollar Tree, but I did a review of some of the best items on my blog. Check it out if you want to. 
http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/best-things-in-life-arent-always.html


----------



## CobhamManor

HEADS UP! Sears' website, of all places, has Matilda the Witch for $133 (Wal-Mart has her for $150)!
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5175849201P?prdNo=35&blockNo=435&blockType=G435

Also, Sears.com has the Buzz prop, Twitch prop, Psycho Sam Animated, some rocking animatronics, and tons more!
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/s_10153_..._Halloween Decor?prop17=halloween decorations


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Penumbra said:


> shellyfish:
> 
> What kind of animatronics did Sam's have this year? I really want to know, cause they usually have the most unique and high quality stuff.


I was at there today and they didn't have any animatronics at Sams Club at all yet. Usually they have them the second week of August, so this is incredibly late for them. So far Sams Club has been a big disappointment, so I sure hope that changes quickly.


----------



## Shellyfish

sumrtym said:


> Ahhhh, the return of the pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year. If you get a chance, that $169 guy....see if you can find a manufacturer &/or product name on him or any other info that might let us track him down.


I thought he looked kinda familiar. I will try to have a look at him next time I'm there, but he was far back on a table surrounded by breakable items so I'll only risk it if his surroundings are cleared out a bit.

You give me hope for my Home Goods. There are a couple of items I really want that haven't shown up yet and they have put out a ton of stuff.



Penumbra said:


> shellyfish:
> 
> What kind of animatronics did Sam's have this year? I really want to know, cause they usually have the most unique and high quality stuff.


No animatronics at Sam's Club yet. I took pictures of everything Halloween that they had out. If I remember correctly, last year my Sam's got the animatronic items a bit later. I hope they have something good this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Shellyfish said:


> I thought he looked kinda familiar. I will try to have a look at him next time I'm there, but he was far back on a table surrounded by breakable items so I'll only risk it if his surroundings are cleared out a bit.
> 
> You give me hope for my Home Goods. There are a couple of items I really want that haven't shown up yet and they have put out a ton of stuff.


Thanks, appreciate it! I know I said last year I wouldn't pay that much, but I've thought about that thing off and on the last year. I think I'd return a lot of what I bought this year as well as sell some other Halloween items on Craigslist for one and bring it home tomorrow if I had one locally, I like it that much. You can tell from my avatar I'm kind of a fan of the scary pumpkin head guys.


----------



## greaseballs80

The Pumpkin Server from HomeGoods is awesome, i purchased him last year and love it. If you do get a change you should buy it. Here's a pic of him from last year.


----------



## tlc102462

greaseballs80 said:


> The Pumpkin Server from HomeGoods is awesome, i purchased him last year and love it. If you do get a change you should buy it. Here's a pic of him from last year.


He is definitely sweet - I just get upset when I put candy in something and the kids take it all - that bothers me!!!


----------



## Deadna

Not sure anyone has posted a pic of the Walgreens skelly. They have LOTS of new items this year...way too many for my budget 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture83452-30-walgreens-skelly.jpg


----------



## Deadna

Here is the Twilight collectible tin from Dollar Tree that someone mentioned on the forum somewhere yesterday. They are not supposed to be put out on the shelves until Oct 13 but the manager pulled some out for me(she wanted them for herself too...LOL)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...wilight-tin-4-journals-inside-dollar-tree.jpg


----------



## joossa

Went to many places today!

-99 Cent Only: Again, had nothing out yet! =(
-Dollar Tree" Nothing new since last week. However, it seems they are moving/removing the back to school items.

-Walgreens: The seasonal aisle was filled with back-to-school items. However on the top of the shelves were Halloween items! I picked up a set of 3 21in tombstones for $10. They had tons of creepy jack-in-the-box from last years, lots of plastic ToT pumpkin pails, light up jack-os, tombstones in three sizes, some 3-4ft figures (clown, witch, and dracula), and a couple of other stuff.


















Here is one of the tombstones I picked up:












-Party City: They had some clearance $15 costumes in the front of the store. They also had signs in the aslie where they usually place their Halloween items that read "Halloween is Coming". The aslies was mostly empty except for a few things here and there.

-Spirit: My local sprit is beginning to set up. The sign in the front mentioned that they are hiring and that the are opening in September. Here is the pic:










-Michaels: They had a ton of stuff! The talking bust was pretty cool. They also had a skelly groudbreaker that I regret not buying with my 40% off coupon (it was originally $19.99). They had the tall, medium, and small craft pumpkins in both orange and white all for 30% off. I picked up a medium one to see how well I can carve it. Then if things go well, I will go back and get a tall one.





























I am sooooo excited that September is almost here!


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped into Big Lots this evening. They are putting out more merch. Lots of candy, misc. treat bags, more scarecrows of different varieties this year. Lots of Harvest home decor. Towels, rugs, etc.

Here are afew things that deserve mention.





























Also went into Kohls with the wife. They had afew Halloween table top items such as placemats, runners, etc. Afew Halloween and Harvest bath accessories. That was about it.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I hadn't planned on running around today, but I did and I definitely should have brought my camera.

Saver's has their Halloween selection completely out. They mostly do costumes and makeup (and they have a TON of it), but they had black roses for $.59/ea and large foam tombstones for $3.99 each, skulls for $3.99 each, two-headed zombie babies for $20 each, some pretty cool large skull candelabras for $20 each, shaking box motors to hook onto props or skellies for $7 each, and some other misc items. I picked up a tombstone and some black roses (which were on my want list for the year). My haunt is for my work and targeted to kids so no zombie babies for me unfortunately. 

Shopko has consolidated their back to school stuff and put out all their costumes plus the aisle of glittery stuff/home decor. The spooky stuff and candy should be out by next weekend.

Rite Aid has all their stuff out. I picked up a green glowing skelly for $17.99.

Honk's, the local $1.00 store, has all their stuff out and I went to all three locations to grab everything I wanted. Picked up several packs of stone wall scene setters, a pack of glowing teeth so I can try my hand at some carniverous plants this year, a witch's hat, some battery operated lighted eyes, some bats and a spider, a really cool pumpkin man cut-out, a couple hanging ghouls, etc.

Lowe's is full out but I didn't pick up anything. I will wait till closer to Halloween and hope for some sales.

Dollar Tree had nothing new which is starting to get annoying. I think I'm going to restrain myself from going to any more Dollar Trees unless I hear from this board that they have new stuff.

Kmart has all their candy out, but no props or decor yet.

JoAnn was finally(!) putting stuff out, but they were only just starting so I decided to come back later and be on the lookout for some coupons. They had lenticulars and a really awesome large tombstone with a bat demon I wanted.

Finally, Zurcher's was putting all their stuff out and the selection took my breath away. I could have spent hours in there, but there were still boxes and piles on the floor so I decided to leave and come back next weekend. Seriously, though, I hadn't thought of going there to look in years past and I am really sad that I haven't. They are the only party supply store in town, though, so their prices pretty much suck, and they do not mark anything down EVER, but I will still be spending some time there this season. They had a huge selection of scene setters, a huge selection of creepy fabrics and netting, tons of skellies of different sizes, a wall devoted to lanterns, etc. They also had the Walgreens candelabra, but it was priced at double what Walgreens is charging ($14 at Zurchers), so I'll wait till Walgreens puts it out. Hopefully I can get away with taking some pictures next weekend.

So now the hold-outs here are Walmart, Fred Meyer, Target and Grocery Outlet. I'm sure some of them will be stocking next weekend.


----------



## tlc102462

Deadna said:


> Not sure anyone has posted a pic of the Walgreens skelly. They have LOTS of new items this year...way too many for my budget
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture83452-30-walgreens-skelly.jpg


That is really nice for $30 - bet Walgreen's will do a sale soon enough - did your Walgreens have a lot?? Went to one in the next town and they had NOTHING out yet!!


----------



## a witch from canada

joossa said:


> Went to many places today!
> 
> -Michaels: They had a ton of stuff! The talking bust was pretty cool. They also had a skelly groudbreaker that I regret not buying with my 40% off coupon (it was originally $19.99). They had the tall, medium, and small craft pumpkins in both orange and white all for 30% off. I picked up a medium one to see how well I can carve it. Then if things go well, I will go back and get a tall one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo excited that September is almost here!


how much wore these frames at michaels ?


----------



## Halloweenfan

joossa said:


> Went to many places today!
> 
> -99 Cent Only: Again, had nothing out yet! =(
> -Dollar Tree" Nothing new since last week. However, it seems they are moving/removing the back to school items.
> 
> -Walgreens: The seasonal aisle was filled with back-to-school items. However on the top of the shelves were Halloween items! I picked up a set of 3 21in tombstones for $10. They had tons of creepy jack-in-the-box from last years, lots of plastic ToT pumpkin pails, light up jack-os, tombstones in three sizes, some 3-4ft figures (clown, witch, and dracula), and a couple of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the tombstones I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Party City: They had some clearance $15 costumes in the front of the store. They also had signs in the aslie where they usually place their Halloween items that read "Halloween is Coming". The aslies was mostly empty except for a few things here and there.
> 
> -Spirit: My local sprit is beginning to set up. The sign in the front mentioned that they are hiring and that the are opening in September. Here is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Michaels: They had a ton of stuff! The talking bust was pretty cool. They also had a skelly groudbreaker that I regret not buying with my 40% off coupon (it was originally $19.99). They had the tall, medium, and small craft pumpkins in both orange and white all for 30% off. I picked up a medium one to see how well I can carve it. Then if things go well, I will go back and get a tall one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooooo excited that September is almost here!


Could you please tell me how much 3ft -4ft figures are????


----------



## tamster

yes I like to know what 4ft Dracula price tag is too!!


----------



## joossa

I didn't look at the price for the framed lenticular portraits at Michaels. My younger brother did and he says they were $11.99. They were some very large ones (not in the pictures) that were $19.99.

While at Walgreens, I quickly looked at the price tag for the dracula only. It was $20.00; the other ones must be the same too (I'd guess since they were right next to each other). I am not sure if they are animatronic and spoke, just spoke, or are just static figures with no electrical component. I didn't bring them down to my cart for further inspection because they were too up high and didn't want to risk dropping it.


----------



## Tumblindice

Deadna said:


> Not sure anyone has posted a pic of the Walgreens skelly. They have LOTS of new items this year...way too many for my budget
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture83452-30-walgreens-skelly.jpg


Walgreens had these? Thats a bargin! I have to start checking soon.


----------



## Hearts1003

Herman Secret:1138992 said:


> Sorry didn't get pics at the other walgreen's I visited, they had less mdse than the first one I went to, however I did get the Skull candelabra form the second store - It is battery operated, 13" high and has flickering lights and retails @ $7.99
> 
> View attachment 82282
> 
> 
> Also didn't pass up on the ground breaker (or grave breaker as they call it)
> As I mentioned, this is different from the previous breakers sold, the skull is better imho, and this will replace a prop that I am retiring this year
> 
> View attachment 82283
> 
> 
> This guy was $10, 21" high and also comes in gray fabric or in a mummy style - for those of you interested, here's a pic of the back of the box showing the mummy breaker
> 
> View attachment 82284


Oh! I want both of those!


----------



## Hearts1003

sumrtym:1140088 said:


> am i the only one digging this ghost just for the sheer scale of it at target?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/gutter-ghost-45-white/-/a-13490097
> View attachment 82614


i am so getting that!


----------



## sumrtym

greaseballs80 said:


> The Pumpkin Server from HomeGoods is awesome, i purchased him last year and love it. If you do get a change you should buy it. Here's a pic of him from last year.


Best picture of it I've seen yet and makes me want one that much more. Seems like we don't get the large stuff in though. I'd LOVE to have this.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

a witch from canada said:


> how much wore these frames at michaels ?


Whatever they were in the US, you better add an extra 40%. (I checked the Wilton Skull Pan today, which someone mentioned were $35 at Michael's in the US. It's $50 here. That's ridiculous.)


----------



## Haunty

If you live in the Midwest.... Menards has their Halloween stuff out.
They usually start putting it out middle of August. I've found over the years that they have many unique items that other stores don't carry. Sorry no photos... they got very touchy a few years back & almost called the police.


----------



## Haunty

A couple of weeks ago my local Walgreens had Halloween candy out but on the upper shelves. Store manager told me that once back to school is over... Halloween will be setup.
Bath & Body works has some unique Halloween items worth checking out, both online & in store.


----------



## Deadna

tlc102462 said:


> That is really nice for $30 - bet Walgreen's will do a sale soon enough - did your Walgreens have a lot?? Went to one in the next town and they had NOTHING out yet!!


NO they only had the one and another member who mentioned them before said their store only had one as well. There was more space on the rack for them so it's possible they will hang more out.


----------



## Deadna

tamster said:


> yes I like to know what 4ft Dracula price tag is too!!


Those 3 foot drac,witch,clown are all $20 and their eyes light up and they talk. The witch seemed to go on forever,drac only said "come closer"the clown had an evil laugh but I don't remember him saying anything.
They had other character door greeters too like a huge 3 foot stuffed ScoobyDoo with fangs and a drac cape and Mickey dressed as a scarecrow.
They also had a really neat oval frame with the Scream ghost popping out and knife in hand slashing up and down. Sorry can't remember price..................


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

@Zombiesmash: Can u pease post pics of what u got? thanks


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Went shopping in Kingsport TN. Hit several stores and found some bargains. Details can be found on my blog here : http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2011/08/wicked-weekend-halloween-hunt.html


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Haunty said:


> A couple of weeks ago my local Walgreens had Halloween candy out but on the upper shelves. Store manager told me that once back to school is over... Halloween will be setup.
> Bath & Body works has some unique Halloween items worth checking out, both online & in store.


Did you happen to see the green coffin shaped soap dispenser with the Skeleton on it at Bath and Body? It flashes as lightning strobe when you pump the soap... it was awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Boy if it weren't for Dollar Tree, HomeGoods/TJMaxx, Big Lots and Ross, I don't think I would even think Halloween was even coming this year. Nothing in my Walgreens, Target, Walmart yet. We lost our closest Spirit store this year. Thankfully the Halloween City store has banners up and when we drove past it they were doing an Employee training session today and lots of sales clerks were there chowing down on lunch they had served them. Sign said opening September 6. 

I'm still waiting for our landscapers to begin work again on our yard (they were waiting for materials to come in) and what I will do this year with my yard haunt is still up in the air. The yard's looking nice but i sure hope they finish by October. I'm feeling so in limbo right now and wish I had some new Halloween places to go to. 

BTW my neighbor mentioned that Costco had some ceramic Halloween bowls in the store. I saw them in the Costco magazine that we got in the main the other day--a witch bowl and a Dracula bowl. We need to pick up some goods from them tomorrow so will see what they have and post any pics. I know whatever larger props they get in will be limited in number and go fairly fast.


----------



## Deadna

I keep forgetting things I saw today.....Kmart has kids black hoodie jackets that zip all the way up to the top of your head. They come in 3 designs of a skeleton,corpse and werewolf. When it is zipped over your face there are mesh eye holes to see thru,they cost $20.
I also found back in toys with the Hex bugs a large spider that is remote control and climbs on walls. I think it is like those wallhugger cars you see around xmas. I have one of the cars and know they work well. The spiders are black with red or green spots down it's back and cost $29 I believe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tumblindice said:


> Walgreens had these? Thats a bargin! I have to start checking soon.



Really, Walgreens has that skeleton this year for $30?! I really could use a few and that looks pretty tall. Don't know if anyone asked already but how tall is he? Nothing out at my Walgreenss yet but I will be checking for this guy if he's a decent height.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Stopped into Big Lots this evening. They are putting out more merch. Lots of candy, misc. treat bags, more scarecrows of different varieties this year. Lots of Harvest home decor. Towels, rugs, etc.
> 
> Here are afew things that deserve mention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also went into Kohls with the wife. They had afew Halloween table top items such as placemats, runners, etc. Afew Halloween and Harvest bath accessories. That was about it.



Shadowbat do you remember how much the bluckies were selling for?


----------



## Zombiesmash

@Blood N' Gore 2011: I am posting pics in the "What Did You Find/Buy Today" thread now.


----------



## lisa48317

I was just at HomeGoods yesterday & didn't see anything like that pumpkin server!! They had easily 4-5 aisles of neat stuff out, but the only thing of any SIZE to it would be this...but I didn't get the price on him.









Target had nothing out.


----------



## sumrtym

4-5 aisles? I feel gypped. We've only got 2 plus 4 tables.


----------



## HauntedWisconsin

sumrtym said:


> Ahhhh, the return of the pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year. If you get a chance, that $169 guy....see if you can find a manufacturer &/or product name on him or any other info that might let us track him down. He may be specifically for the store (I tracked down a manufacturer with a name something 10.31 on some lights at HomeGoods, and found out HomeGoods owned the name). So they just don't get in other people's stuff, they apparently design / order some under their own labels. Unfortunately, I NEVER see the large props make it here other than some hanging ones. I'd seriously doubt he's left from last year...he would have been snapped up in a minute on discount and I'm sure the Reaper server is brand new this year.


I've actually seen the pumpkin server in the Shindigz catalog. They call him "Pumpkin Head Halloween Statue" and charge $249.99. I'll have to check out my local HomeGoods and see if they have him!







http://www.shindigz.com/party/Pumpkin-Head-Halloween-Statue.cfm


----------



## sumrtym

HauntedWisconsin said:


> I've actually seen the pumpkin server in the Shindigz catalog. They call him "Pumpkin Head Halloween Statue" and charge $249.99. I'll have to check out my local HomeGoods and see if they have him!
> View attachment 83579
> 
> http://www.shindigz.com/party/Pumpkin-Head-Halloween-Statue.cfm


Awesome, thank you! If they had free shipping and were $50 cheaper, it would be CLOSE to a wash given our sales tax here. Here's hoping for a sale at shindigz.


----------



## JLWII2000

Today I was at Menards and they have about 5 rows of halloween stuff. Pretty good stuff to!


----------



## Penumbra

Does anybody have any PICTURES of Menards?


----------



## sumrtym

Penumbra said:


> Does anybody have any PICTURES of Menards?


Only seen that video that was posted. My nearest one is 3-1/2 hours away, so can't grab any.


----------



## sweetdiggity

Penumbra said:


> Does anybody have any PICTURES of Menards?


I have a few and will post them shortly. Stay tuned! I went there today and they have so much awesome stuff. I felt like a kid in a candy store for real. LOL


----------



## sweetdiggity

I was in a hurry so I snapped these quickly. One shelf was loaded with outdoor decor - pumpkins, vampires, etc:









I HAVE to get one of these - they are wicked looking. They have white and black ones! I think they were $9.99 each. The black one looks so cool.








They also had several aisles of costumes, (some marked down to $15), several props and masks including Michael Myers ($12.99) and Jason. And of course their "Halloween village" stuff. They had tons of "Harvest decor", scarecrows, hay, pumpkin bags (to stuff w/leaves) pumpkin carving kits and that kind of thing.
They were pretty much loaded! I was a happy camper. lol


----------



## sweetdiggity

Oh, I forgot to add that lots of the Halloween stuff was marked down on clearance or something already. I'm thinking because it was stuff from last year maybe. Most of the things were brand new though. I snagged a Ghostface 'Window Leecher' for $3.99 (originally $8)! It's awesome. It lights up, slowly fades and then blinks.


----------



## Penumbra

We dont have a Home Goods around here. but we do have a T.J. Maxx that seems to get those really cool statues. They have three versions of the greeters, the pumpkin, a witch and a skeleton (all where 149.99). I remember getting the pumpkin with a 50% off coupon last year. They also had a 6' grim reaper statue holding a Jack-O-Lantern that seemed to be made by the same company, but he was WAY out of my budget (299.99). Luckily, he made a comeback this year. I plan to snag him this afternoon with my coupon before anybody else does.


----------



## Growler

Ran by Costo today. They had an 80 pack of single small playdo containers that we picked up for some of the smaller children. It was $10. What I really wanted was this huge, about 2 feet, ceramic pumpkin with witch on top tea light holder. It looked fantastic. Unfortunately, it was also $50 and I just didn't have it or in the Halloween budget.


----------



## sumrtym

Penumbra said:


> We dont have a Home Goods around here. but we do have a T.J. Maxx that seems to get those really cool statues. They have three versions of the greeters, the pumpkin, a witch and a skeleton (all where 149.99). I remember getting the pumpkin with a 50% off coupon last year. They also had a 6' grim reaper statue holding a Jack-O-Lantern that seemed to be made by the same company, but he was WAY out of my budget (299.99). Luckily, he made a comeback this year. I plan to snag him this afternoon with my coupon before anybody else does.


Could you take some pictures of the ones they have? $150 is sounding better, but I've never seen anything like that anywhere around here. Love to see all the greeters they have if you can grab pictures though.

BTW, I didn't think HomeGoods or T.J. Maxx took coupons or put any out?


----------



## tlc102462

Penumbra said:


> We dont have a Home Goods around here. but we do have a T.J. Maxx that seems to get those really cool statues. They have three versions of the greeters, the pumpkin, a witch and a skeleton (all where 149.99). I remember getting the pumpkin with a 50% off coupon last year. They also had a 6' grim reaper statue holding a Jack-O-Lantern that seemed to be made by the same company, but he was WAY out of my budget (299.99). Luckily, he made a comeback this year. I plan to snag him this afternoon with my coupon before anybody else does.


Please post pics of your finds and what you saw at TJ Maxx. Also, where did you get the coupons??? I think we're all interested - keep us posted!!! Thanks!!


----------



## GhostHost999

Ok here it goes: I'm from Mexico, and I have observed that the stuff we have on Sam's club in mexico is like half of what you have at stores in U.S.A. For those who like the twilight twitched zombie, (the one from spirit halloween) he is being sold (at least here in Mexico, which makes it highly probable to be sold at Sam's u.s.a.) at 110 dollars or les can't remember. He looked so cool, he looks better in real life than in the video, he really does look like a zombie. I wasn't planning on getting him at all, but after I saw him today i started to like him. Anyways, it seems you'll have to take time assembling him because the box was not that big. I also saw 2009's haunted mirror. I'll take pics and post them soon.


----------



## tlc102462

GhostHost999 said:


> Ok here it goes: I'm from Mexico, and I have observed that the stuff we have on Sam's club in mexico is like half of what you have at stores in U.S.A. For those who like the twilight twitched zombie, (the one from spirit halloween) he is being sold (at least here in Mexico, which makes it highly probable to be sold at Sam's u.s.a.) at 110 dollars or les can't remember. He looked so cool, he looks better in real life than in the video, he really does look like a zombie. I wasn't planning on getting him at all, but after I saw him today i started to like him. Anyways, it seems you'll have to take time assembling him because the box was not that big. I also saw 2009's haunted mirror. I'll take pics and post them soon.


So your Sam's Club is carrying the Twilight Zombie?? That's good to know, maybe we'll get him in the states. Haven't been to Sam's Club yet for any props. They're also carrying the mirror?? I've got it and it's great!!


----------



## sumrtym

Growler said:


> Ran by Costo today. They had an 80 pack of single small playdo containers that we picked up for some of the smaller children. It was $10. What I really wanted was this huge, about 2 feet, ceramic pumpkin with witch on top tea light holder. It looked fantastic. Unfortunately, it was also $50 and I just didn't have it or in the Halloween budget.


Checked my Costco, we had in sets of 60 small playing card game decks for $7.99 to pass out instead of candy, costumes, a FALL wreath, and some candy bowls of a vampire, witch, or black cat made to look like they were grabbing all the candy ($21.99?). Then....2 aisles of Christmas.

Please take a picture of the witch/pumpkin. It sounds like it would fit in with my Jim Shore "On the Night Watch" which has the black cat in witch hat on a pumpkin. Hopefully, if I like it, Costco will be getting it in here. I don't think for merchandise like that it's too dependent on area (unlike food) with Costco, but I may be wrong.

*EDIT:* Found a picture of the candy bowls:


----------



## Halloweenfan

joossa said:


>


For this Count Dracula, I found a Walgreens that had Halloween stuff, and they had those 3 tall guys / lady. However, when I looked at the 2 Dracula's, one had a dented head (on the right side of him), and the other one had blue marks on his face in two spots, so I declined getting either of them. Hopefully, when more of the Walgreens get out their Halloween stuff, they won't be messed up like that. 

And what I noticed is that, the Walgreens that have almost all the aisles with top shelves are the ones that are going to have that small section of Halloween out. So, if you can think of a Walgreens near you with a lot of top shelves, that is where you might find these Halloween items right now. Otherwise, you have to wait.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@[email protected]@ what coupons for TJMaxx? I've never seen any and like others would like to know more. 

We stopped in Costco for a few things today and my experience was pretty much as what was posted. Also took a pic of the candy bowls, which I liked and actually thought they went with the Dracula and witch pathway metal guys from last year. I'll have to find that pic from last and post here so you can compare. Didn't get any of the bowls but did like them. I laughed when I saw the mini Hershey and related bars this year. Like little tiny squares. I swear if they get any smaller next year they will just be packaging the wrappers and nothing else. Compared to when I was a kid, kids today really get gipped. I know the chocolate and sugar in excess isn't good for you but these minis this year are like a taste sample.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

sweetdiggity said:


> I was in a hurry so I snapped these quickly. One shelf was loaded with outdoor decor - pumpkins, vampires, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE to get one of these - they are wicked looking. They have white and black ones! I think they were $9.99 each. The black one looks so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had several aisles of costumes, (some marked down to $15), several props and masks including Michael Myers ($12.99) and Jason. And of course their "Halloween village" stuff. They had tons of "Harvest decor", scarecrows, hay, pumpkin bags (to stuff w/leaves) pumpkin carving kits and that kind of thing.
> They were pretty much loaded! I was a happy camper. lol




Was at Menards yesterday too! Should have taken pics  They had a cool raising out of the grave witch..I think it was from Gemmy...same face as the stirring witch and the treater greeter witch from menards a couple years ago. Sweetdiggity, if you can wait, Wal Mart usually has the same pumpkins but a lot cheaper. At least they have the last couple of years...white and black. They were around $6.00 I believe. They even have had black with neon orange and green neon mouths. It is nice to see a few evil pumpkins in my happy pumpkin patch. Two years ago they had them on super clearance mid november for $1.50 Gone or those days I think...but they have stocked them the past two halloweens!


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Shadowbat do you remember how much the bluckies were selling for?



$16!!

They are 5 ft.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> $16!!
> 
> They are 5 ft.


OMG. Thanks for the info Shadowbat. I guess I'll be stalking and stocking skellies from my local stores! Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco candy bowls*

duplicated post below, where at least the photos showed up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco candy bowls*

Here's a pic of the current offering of Costco candy bowls and a picture of last year's metal pathway markers. I thought they were matching. The Dracula does seem to be the same face and manufacturer.


----------



## sumrtym

BTW, how are you getting the pics to come in big? I'm only getting the link/thumbnail when I post with the upgrade.


----------



## sweetdiggity

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Was at Menards yesterday too! Should have taken pics  They had a cool raising out of the grave witch..I think it was from Gemmy...same face as the stirring witch and the treater greeter witch from menards a couple years ago. Sweetdiggity, if you can wait, Wal Mart usually has the same pumpkins but a lot cheaper. At least they have the last couple of years...white and black. They were around $6.00 I believer. They even have had black with neon orange and green neon mouths. It is nice to see a few evil pumpkins in my happy pumpkin patch. Two years ago they had them on super clearance mid november for $1.50 Gone or those days I think...but they have stocked them the past two halloweens!


Thanks for the info! I always like to shop around for the best deal so I'll be sure to check Walmart! 
I did not see that witch at my store, just a huge blow up one. lol I'll keep my eyes peeled for it though - sounds awesome!


----------



## Deadna

YIKES...bluckies are up to $16 bucks now!!! Makes me glad I decided to go ahead and splurge on the $30 skelly from Walgreens.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> BTW, how are you getting the pics to come in big? I'm only getting the link/thumbnail when I post with the upgrade.


I have absolutely no idea. The second pic was in my album from before the upgrade and the first pic I just uploaded today. They look different size in my album and most of my albums titles are cut off and the photos don't line up nicely. When I made the above post I did exactly the same thing but when I look at it the first photo is large and the second one is small. I give up trying to figure it out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

sumrtym said:


> BTW, how are you getting the pics to come in big? I'm only getting the link/thumbnail when I post with the upgrade.


If you have your photo in your photo albums, you can go to the individual photo and just click the "BB code" link to highlight the url and some wrapping IMG tags, and then copy to your clipboard. Paste that in your message. That's what I've been doing. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Halloweenfan

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Was at Menards yesterday too! They had a cool raising out of the grave witch..I think it was from Gemmy...same face as the stirring witch and the treater greeter witch from menards a couple years ago.


Video of her:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUGJuYqb-0Y&feature=feedu


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GobbyGruesome said:


> If you have your photo in your photo albums, you can go to the individual photo and just click the "BB code" link to highlight the url and some wrapping IMG tags, and then copy to your clipboard. Paste that in your message. That's what I've been doing. Seems to work for me.


I've been copying the URL link, which is always how I did it in the past, not the BB code link. So is this what I am doing wrong then? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love the grave rising witch!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

sweetdiggity said:


> I was in a hurry so I snapped these quickly. One shelf was loaded with outdoor decor - pumpkins, vampires, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE to get one of these - they are wicked looking. They have white and black ones! I think they were $9.99 each. The black one looks so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww man! I dont have a menards near me  I would love those stacking pumpkins and skinny one  Those are cool and would look great in my decor mixed in with my other stuff
> They also had several aisles of costumes, (some marked down to $15), several props and masks including Michael Myers ($12.99) and Jason. And of course their "Halloween village" stuff. They had tons of "Harvest decor", scarecrows, hay, pumpkin bags (to stuff w/leaves) pumpkin carving kits and that kind of thing.
> They were pretty much loaded! I was a happy camper. lol


*
Awwwww man! I dont have a menards near me  I would love those stacking pumpkins and tall skinny pumpkin guy, they would look great with my other decor *


----------



## 19215

Did anyone catch the price of the Grave Riser witch at Menards? She's $99 at Target and $129 at Grandin Road.

Thanks!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Here's all our Walmart has to show for itself. Kinda like the packaging (at least by walmart standards).


----------



## tlc102462

GobbyGruesome said:


> Here's all our Walmart has to show for itself. Kinda like the packaging (at least by walmart standards).
> [[/IMG]


Nice setup so far!!! Hope they get some good animated stuff in!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Has anyones biglots got stuff in?
Mine has 1 aisle of candy, 1 aisle of glitter decor, and 1 other aisle of scary stuff, plus 2 endcaps. I heard that they put out graveyard stuff, is that true? still 1 aisle of summer toys


----------



## Penumbra

Walmart has some cool things this year! but my stores always seem to be the last to get things.


----------



## Herman Secret

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but our Target had glitter skulls for $2.50 each. These are full sized skulls. Not into the glitter stuff myself but they could make good mannequin heads


----------



## CobhamManor

My Wal-Mart usually doesn't get the Halloween stuff until around September 20. Right now, it's STILL garden stuff in the garden center! But they do have one row of fall and harvest decor. 

I haven't checked Big Lots in a couple weeks; hopefully they will get some new items!


----------



## Shadowbat

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> Has anyones biglots got stuff in?
> Mine has 1 aisle of candy, 1 aisle of glitter decor, and 1 other aisle of scary stuff, plus 2 endcaps. I heard that they put out graveyard stuff, is that true? still 1 aisle of summer toys


check back some pages. Myself and some others have been posting pics of Big Lots offering this year.


----------



## tamster

I checked our Walmart around me, they were in the process of putting halloween out, costumes and some items, I was getting so excited my daughter pulled me out their way like a little child....have to go back in the next few days, I JUST HAFTA!!!


----------



## Xane

Only one Walgreens in my area so far has any Halloween stuff on the top shelf. Big Lots has theirs out and so does HomeGoods/Ross/TJ Maxx/Michaels. Joann just started. Walmart has only just begun school supply clearance, where "clearance" means "5% off the original price". I've been snapping up doorbuster school supplies every time I go into an office supply store to donate (it's very easy to make a huge box of supplies that only cost .01-1.00 each) and had been planning on grabbing clearance stuff but it looks like it'll be awhile before the prices go down on that, nevermind bringing out Halloween. We still have 4th of July clearance out that hasn't gone past 50%... waiting for glowsticks to hit .25 so I can buy 'em all and hand them out to ToTs.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

tamster said:


> I checked our Walmart around me, they were in the process of putting halloween out, costumes and some items, I was getting so excited my daughter pulled me out their way like a little child....have to go back in the next few days, I JUST HAFTA!!!


Keep us posted, Tamster! (Tell the daughter to get her priorities straight!  )


----------



## DarkManDustin

*Candy alert and suggestion*

Walgreens has packaged Halloween candy out! My suggestion is that we should have a store section where folks can do just this, post about stuff in stores.


----------



## rockplayson

you all have such cool finds. Our Michaels and BigLots are the only fully stocked places.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

The price at my store was $99.99. you can go online at menards.com and type in Halloween...it will tell you what stores have it and what the price is 




MattB said:


> Did anyone catch the price of the Grave Riser witch at Menards? She's $99 at Target and $129 at Grandin Road.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

sweetdiggity said:


> Thanks for the info! I always like to shop around for the best deal so I'll be sure to check Walmart!
> I did not see that witch at my store, just a huge blow up one. lol I'll keep my eyes peeled for it though - sounds awesome!


You are welcome!! Also, thanks for the heads up on the M&MS at Walgreens!! I need at least 8-10 bags for my candy buffet (Peanut and regular) Done see the Halloween ones, only the fall  But a great deal!! So I got 4 bags for $10.00, then used (2) 1/2 bags-making it $8.00. THEN got the $5.00 RR reward back...so $3.00 for 4 bags of M&Ms. If you need them for Halloween, get them NOW! I then used my RR to buy the flickering Candleabra..got that for $3.00. I bought some coupons on ebay to buy more bags! Then will use the extra RR (plan on getting $15.00 more) to buy another candleabra and more candy for the buffet 

Also, I saw the exact same candleabra at Homegoods for $12.99 that they are selling for $7.99 at Walgreens! No headless horseman statues though


----------



## Madame Leota

DarkManDustin said:


> Walgreens has packaged Halloween candy out! My suggestion is that we should have a store section where folks can do just this, post about stuff in stores.


There's this sticky a the top of the page: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html


----------



## tlc102462

MichaelMyers1 said:


> The price at my store was $99.99. you can go online at menards.com and type in Halloween...it will tell you what stores have it and what the price is


We have the Grave Riser at our local Walgreens - she's is also $99, but I'm sure Walgreen's will have coupons soon enough!!


----------



## Rikki

I popped into Pier 1 yesterday and they have their (always small) selection of Halloween out. Some cute things that are, of course, highly priced. They had a really nice black, lit tree that was probably around 5' tall. I'm not positive but I'm thinking it was $140. Sounds like something to check for on clearance!

Also, while in Michael's I walked through the summer clearance section and found several of those fake leather books. Original price was $16.99, marked down to $5.99. When I checked out though they rang up as $3.39 each! I bought two but may go back and buy the other two as well....my witch needs some reference books!


----------



## terri73

If it's the one I saw she was $99. The had a Skelton reaper guy that does the same things as she does.


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada the Dollar stores have put out their stuff as usual..I bought a few things yesterday, what does everyone think?

I did not see a variety, like last year and previous years, of light up props but hopefully they are putting out more stuff soon enough..I'm going to check out the larger Dollar stores as well and hopefully I will find more..

But what I bought so far, especially the skull, I love..


----------



## hurricanegame

And here's the other Dollar Store pictures for you guys..


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Was in Walgrees a few days ago, and they have a overhead row with some pumpkins (really cool looking evil one, black cat, regular - for $9.99), larger vine/light pumpkins, but there was one that was black and silver and looked pretty interesting. The evil clown jack in the box is back for $14.99 again, a coffin clown (about a foot long) that sits up and screams (forgot the price) and a Freddy K candy dish that just looked... odd. Movement is more like he's got a case of the "hammer time" dance than scary. 

A few other smaller things I didn't get a chance to see since they were still boxed, but it should be very soon!!


----------



## Xane

Hoping to see those Walgreens candelabras soon, they're inexpensive enough I won't resist the urge to buy them instead of waiting for clearance, and they look great to use in windows where people won't be getting up close to them (my Spirit 3-candle one is for the dining room table, and am really considering getting the floorstanding version)


----------



## N4niner206

*Walgreens Candelabra*



Xane said:


> Hoping to see those Walgreens candelabras soon, they're inexpensive enough I won't resist the urge to buy them instead of waiting for clearance, and they look great to use in windows where people won't be getting up close to them (my Spirit 3-candle one is for the dining room table, and am really considering getting the floorstanding version)


My thoughts exactly, about the Walgreen's candelabra. My wife and I went treasure hunting (we have a couple hundred walgreens within 40 miles, and probably stopped by 9 or 10 of them) and we found some stores that had their stuff out. Ive seen the candelabras at 3 or 4 of the stores so far. We picked up two of them at regular price, but if there are any left when sales and clearance hit, I'll buy more. They look great.

One thing to note if you haven't seen them in person... they're pretty light and flimsy. I don't mean that they're junk or they will fall apart or anything, I was just surprised that they were as light as they are. In other words, its nothing at all like your Spirit candelabra, but that's expected for the price. Don't take that as criticism for the item... what it amounts to, is they did a good job of making them LOOK a lot heftier and realistic than they are.

I'd say 100% they are worth every penny and more at the $7-ish price tag, and I would have paid a bit more too just to make sure I got a couple. I'll probably buy as many as I can get my hands on if there are any left once clearance hits. LOL November 1 is like black friday for me. I have my route all mapped out, my recon is done. Once TOT is over, I put away the cemetary and hit the town for a night of shopping.


----------



## moonbaby345

hurricanegame said:


> Here in Canada the Dollar stores have put out their stuff as usual..I bought a few things yesterday, what does everyone think?
> 
> I did not see a variety, like last year and previous years, of light up props but hopefully they are putting out more stuff soon enough..I'm going to check out the larger Dollar stores as well and hopefully I will find more..
> 
> But what I bought so far, especially the skull, I love..
> View attachment 83857


That Grim Reaper picture is really cool.I have the same skull with the flashing eyes that I bought last year from a store here in the US called Family Dollar Store fpr $3.00.


----------



## moonbaby345

Frankie's Girl said:


> Was in Walgrees a few days ago, and they have a overhead row with some pumpkins (really cool looking evil one, black cat, regular - for $9.99), larger vine/light pumpkins, but there was one that was black and silver and looked pretty interesting. The evil clown jack in the box is back for $14.99 again, a coffin clown (about a foot long) that sits up and screams (forgot the price) and a Freddy K candy dish that just looked... odd. Movement is more like he's got a case of the "hammer time" dance than scary.
> 
> A few other smaller things I didn't get a chance to see since they were still boxed, but it should be very soon!!


Looks like Walgreens won't dissapoint again this year.I'm intrested in the evil pumpkin and coffin clown and off course still on planning on getting that candelabra.


----------



## tamster

GobbyGruesome said:


> Keep us posted, Tamster! (Tell the daughter to get her priorities straight!  )


haha, Gobby, she knows how retarded I get, so to sooth my nerves she took me to Party Packagers, now there are some Halloween stuff and I am assuming there will be more in the next few weeks


----------



## Dullahan

Halloween Express, rt. 17 South, in Paramus New Jersey. Who knew avoiding flood waters on my way home from work would help me find a bit of the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Spinechiller

I stopped in at Shoppers drug mart and they have some fall decor out (scarecrows and pumpkins etc), I would say Halloween should be out in the next few weeks


----------



## tlc102462

Dullahan said:


> Halloween Express, rt. 17 South, in Paramus New Jersey. Who knew avoiding flood waters on my way home from work would help me find a bit of the Halloween spirit.


Where do you live, I'm right near there. There's also a Spirit store opening up further south from there on 17N - but not opening until mid-Sept they're saying


----------



## Halloweenfan

moonbaby345 said:


> Looks like Walgreens won't dissapoint again this year.I'm intrested in the evil pumpkin and coffin clown and off course still on planning on getting that candelabra.


If you live by a Menard's, they also have those coffin screaming people too. They are selling it for $17. http://www.menards.com/main/p-1678507-c-12272.htm

Here's the Count Dracula one in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gvP20tsTH4&NR=1


----------



## Dullahan

tlc102462 said:


> Where do you live, I'm right near there. There's also a Spirit store opening up further south from there on 17N - but not opening until mid-Sept they're saying


I am in the Paterson area (IE. I am building an Ark as we speak.) The Tap was closed and it jammed up traffic at the top of 17/287/Ny Thru-way so I had to head southbound to 4 which was equally atrocious!! I was actually banging my fist against the steering wheel, regretting that I had even gone to work that day, and then I passed the express and got pretty excited -- instance mood changer.


----------



## Rikki

While in Gordman's today I saw these really cool orbs in the summer clearance section. I think they would look awesome with a bunch of them hanging "in thin air". They were marked down to $4 each.


----------



## MissMandy

That's a neat idea, Rikki


----------



## GobbyGruesome

tamster said:


> ...to sooth my nerves she took me to Party Packagers


Ok - you win at parenting! 

Spinechiller, thanks for the Shoppers update. We've gotten some of our favourite stuff there over the years, but I don't remember much last year that grabbed my attention.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Rikki said:


> While in Gordman's today I saw these really cool orbs in the summer clearance section. I think they would look awesome with a bunch of them hanging "in thin air". They were marked down to $4 each.


That is great! Send pictures when you get them "floating".


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Girlfriend saw these today at a CVS 2 for $12. I love the skull pumpkins!


----------



## MissMandy

wicKED weeKEnD said:


> View attachment 84008
> 
> 
> Girlfriend saw these today at a CVS 2 for $12. I love the skull pumpkins!



Oh I love these! That's not a bad price either!


----------



## runmikeyrun

for anyone in northeast Ohio, the Marc's stores are starting to put out their halloween stuff as they take down the back to school stuff. I got a nice decapitated head (complete with vertebrae sticking out of the neck) for $6.99


----------



## sweetdiggity

Halloweenfan said:


> If you live by a Menard's, they also have those coffin screaming people too. They are selling it for $17. http://www.menards.com/main/p-1678507-c-12272.htm
> 
> Here's the Count Dracula one in action:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gvP20tsTH4&NR=1


OMG - I want to go to Menards right now and get one! lol
Both look awesome but leaning towards the vampire. So cool!! Thanks.


----------



## sweetdiggity

MichaelMyers1 said:


> You are welcome!! Also, thanks for the heads up on the M&MS at Walgreens!! I need at least 8-10 bags for my candy buffet (Peanut and regular) Done see the Halloween ones, only the fall  But a great deal!! So I got 4 bags for $10.00, then used (2) 1/2 bags-making it $8.00. THEN got the $5.00 RR reward back...so $3.00 for 4 bags of M&Ms. If you need them for Halloween, get them NOW! I then used my RR to buy the flickering Candleabra..got that for $3.00. I bought some coupons on ebay to buy more bags! Then will use the extra RR (plan on getting $15.00 more) to buy another candleabra and more candy for the buffet
> 
> Also, I saw the exact same candleabra at Homegoods for $12.99 that they are selling for $7.99 at Walgreens! No headless horseman statues though


You're welcome! It's such a great deal and I'm glad it was helpful to you! I plan on doing the same thing with my RR -buy Halloween stuff!!


----------



## Deadna

My CVS is stocked tho' I don't think they are done. Sorry no pics but they had an interesting looking animated 6 foot reaper for $30. The box was on the top shelf and very heavy and I couldn't get it down to read the details but it says the eyes light up and his mouth moves as he tells his story.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Has anyone thats been to Lowes seen the shaking heads from gemmy? or the zombie hand i will get 2 zombie hands and 1 shaking head when 50% sale rolls around


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> Has anyone thats been to Lowes seen the shaking heads from gemmy? or the zombie hand i will get 2 zombie hands and 1 shaking head when 50% sale rolls around


I saw the heads. I am going to re-purpose one in a coffin for added creep factor.


----------



## runfaster21

Here's a video I made from some stuff I've seen in stores so far this year. I'll keep updating the video as time passes. This weekend I should be able to add a lot more. 

The two stores included (so far) are Flower Factory and Michael's. Flower Factory had so much good stuff, but a lady caught me with my camera and told me to stop. I wasn't trying very hard to hide it, though. So then in Michael's I hid it way better and got more footage.

http://www.vimeo.com/28385246


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh that was excellent. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Minakitty

MissMandy said:


> Oh I love these! That's not a bad price either!


I think at that price I can justify getting both, even though the cat is very similar to one I bought at Walgreen's last year. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Halloweenfan

Blood N' Gore 2011 said:


> Has anyone thats been to Lowes seen the shaking heads from gemmy? or the zombie hand i will get 2 zombie hands and 1 shaking head when 50% sale rolls around


Here's Lowe's:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggPvAgNoCK4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98rIeahsL_4&feature=related

This kid always go to stores for Halloween, and posts videos of them. He has went to Menard's, Big Lots, and now Lowe's.

Though, be forewarned if you subscribe, he posts a lot of the same stuff over and over and over again. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/jobeanvideos#p/u

Personally, I don't think they will be there come Nov 1st. They have a limited supply of each design, and honestly, both of the those things aren't really expensive. Looking at prices in those videos, it looks like $11 for the shaking heads (Skeleton, Frankenstein, Mummy, Pumpkin Thing, Skeleton), and $13 for the hands (Mummy, Zombie, Witch).

Honestly, if there is a store in which some product is almost guaranteed after Halloween, I don't even know why that store is selling Halloween merchandise.


----------



## DannyY

Local TK Maxx has an aisle out, nothing amazing yet and others seem to have posted something similar. I did pick up a musical globe, tea light holder, a _beware_ sign and a vertical hanging sign

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, this does classify as "merchandise". lol

I received in my Pillsbury Halloween cookies today. They will be on display for the next 2 months as well as on my shelf.




















We also got in our first shipment of Halloween candy.


----------



## Rikki

Went to Sam's today. They had some light strings, a lot of tinsel wreaths, some candy dishes, but no big props yet.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Party Packagers and they have really started to bring out there Halloween decor/costumes.

Some items I remembered with prices 

- Night Fright Mike $149.99 (life size Gemmy)

- Mini strobes $12.99

- Talking Fred Head $29.99

- Large strobe $29.99

- Hovering ghost $59.99 (Tekkys ghost)

- 400 watt fog machine $39.99

-1000 watt fog machine $89.99

- Animated monster hand $14.99

Lot's of other items, those were the ones I remembered. Also, there prices seem to be very good this year.


----------



## rockplayson

At our tj max they had bigger water globes. One was of a halloween airplane I diden't get the price cause there was no tag on them do you by any chance know what it was if you sceen it? I went back but they were all gone.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

runfaster21 said:


> Here's a video I made from some stuff I've seen in stores so far this year. I'll keep updating the video as time passes. This weekend I should be able to add a lot more.
> 
> The two stores included (so far) are Flower Factory and Michael's. Flower Factory had so much good stuff, but a lady caught me with my camera and told me to stop. I wasn't trying very hard to hide it, though. So then in Michael's I hid it way better and got more footage.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/28385246


Well done!


----------



## badgirl

Shadowbat said:


> Well, this does classify as "merchandise". lol
> 
> QUOTE]
> Absolutely! I always do a happy dance when I first spot Halloween Oreos on the shelves. The orange ones just taste better


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Has anyone seen this prop in person. Maybe it could be hacked for a more personalized saying, but it isn't too bad for something as TOT wait in line....

http://youtu.be/iDuql-ZC9jQ


----------



## a witch from canada

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Has anyone seen this prop in person. Maybe it could be hacked for a more personalized saying, but it isn't too bad for something as TOT wait in line....
> 
> http://youtu.be/iDuql-ZC9jQ


i have not seen it in person but sevreal videos , i too was wondering what store not online store would carry him .... it tells a story for 2:30 min non stop and uses diffrent voices and sounds , it is just 46 inches tall the eyes on the book are also suppose to light up....i personaly love it and was thinking about buying it but i am holding back because of it's size , i wish he was bigger  but still super cool in my opinion 

here is another video of him http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXymUbyLvqQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Shadowbat

badgirl said:


> Shadowbat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this does classify as "merchandise". lol
> 
> QUOTE]
> Absolutely! I always do a happy dance when I first spot Halloween Oreos on the shelves. The orange ones just taste better
> 
> 
> 
> They do, dont they!? My wife thinks Im crazy. lol
> 
> Oh, one of our local Dairy Queens has the Pumpkin blizzard now too!
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetdiggity

Shadowbat said:


> badgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do, dont they!? My wife thinks Im crazy. lol
> 
> Oh, one of our local Dairy Queens has the Pumpkin blizzard now too!
> 
> 
> 
> No way!! I LOVE the pumpkin blizzards. Those things are amazing! I should see if mine has them but I doubt it. You're lucky!!
> Can't wait to get a hold of those Oreos, too.
> 
> Just talking this way, I need to hop on a treadmill. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetdiggity

I went to 6 stores today in under 3 hours and I am so tired but it was fun. I had a lot of deals to get and shopping to do anyways, so I did some searching as well. lol

Walmart - nothing new from last time I was there, a few Halloween clothes for kids, candles, magazines and pumpkin decor. 

Rainbow Foods - candy and magazines.

Target - finally put some stuff out!! Some Halloween kid's clothes and some items in the "dollar spot" although they were $2.50...tinsel pumpkins, Halloween buckets, etc.

Cub Foods Liquor store - the guy told me the Blue Moon Harvest Moon pumpkin ale just came in today and lots of other fall drinks were arriving. I got two 12 packs of the pumpkin ale! 

Dollar Tree - lots more since last time I was there. They had banners, plastic skeletons (3ft), spiderwebs, pumpkin spice candles, adorable pumpkin candle holders, kitchen decor and tons more. Got a few things.

And finally Walgreens - went in to get in on the M&M deal and checked for Halloween - only candy so far.  The shelves were completely empty except for the top where the candy was though, so I'm sure any day now there will be a few things added.


----------



## trickortreat

Please forgive if this has been posted already, but here is a great cauldron that is similar to last year's Pottery Barn cauldron punchbowl. I'd even use it to serve mashed potatoes or chili.

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/store/catalogimages/17r/i10162.html

It's item #10162 "Ceramic Cauldron Punch Bowl & Ladle" at Victorian Trading Company. Total cost with shipping was $46.90.


----------



## MissMandy

I went to Stop & Shop yesterday and saw real............PUMPKINS!  2/$10


----------



## VampyTink

Haven't seen it mentioned yet, sorry if I missed it. Toys are us has quite a few items online, and it's not all kiddie stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat

Michaels had alot more stuff out today. Actually, this has been better than last year. Plus not everything is fully stocked yet. One of the new things that was put out was this end full of Peanuts items.










Also walked into Toys R Us and they had out their costumes and candy.


----------



## leewv

I went to Gabriel Brothers over the weekend and they are starting to put out more halloween items. They can have some awesome bargains if you look for them. Many items vary from store to store. I bought 4 adult prisoner jumpsuits with metal handcuffs and 2 adult mental ward patient costumes with Hannibal mask for ..... $1.99 each! I also picked up 5 masks and 4 long hair wigs for $0.79 each! They have some great bargains already this year. This was from the store in Charleston, WV. The one closest to me in Beckley, WV doesn't have near this amount yet. Well worth the trip!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Zellers today and they had some Halloween cards out as well as Halloween chips. I checked there seasonal section but there is still lot's of summer stuff left. Will check back in a couple weeks, hoping it will be out sooner then later though.


----------



## GhostHost999

Shadowbat said:


> badgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do, dont they!? My wife thinks Im crazy. lol
> 
> Oh, one of our local Dairy Queens has the Pumpkin blizzard now too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought I was the only one who thought thr orange-filled oreos tasted better... my family says I think they taste better only because of the excitement of the halloween season... maybe they're right, and that's the little extra ingridient that we carry and makes them taste better!
Click to expand...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I love the Halloween oreos too! I think they taste better too.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Shadowbat said:


> Michaels had alot more stuff out today. Actually, this has been better than last year. Plus not everything is fully stocked yet. One of the new things that was put out was this end full of Peanuts items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also walked into Toys R Us and they had out their costumes and candy.


A hint for Michael's which basically doesn't have to do with Halloween persay, but when they start putting out the Christmas stuff, and you see a really good coupon - like 50% off not sale items, that's the best time to get Christmas stuff. Now, for Halloween it would be the first time they put that stuff up too, but I don't know when they put that up - maybe August?


----------



## spookifyKN

Target near me has the Halloween oreos!

Went to walmart last night and they have candy corn and infant/toddler apparel. Their seasonal section is now filled with more football stuff so hopefully here soon, we get to see more orange and black!


----------



## badgirl

spookifyKN said:


> Target near me has the Halloween oreos!
> 
> WHAT?! Now I must begin my hoarding. So glad I'm not the only one who thinks they taste better. Time to make room in the freezer!!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Walmart Canada today and they have tons of Halloween out  There where Gemmy animated heads, animated hands, animated candy bowls, animated grim reaper in cage, dropping heads etc. As far as light up stuff they had orange lights, pumpkin lights, animated skull lights, animated monster head lights etc. They also had lot's of reapers and static decor. When I was leaving Rhona broom and a small witch greeter where coming off carts (so exciting). I wanted to buy everything but was good and bought one of those animated skulls, but will probably go back to get more


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada walmart is gearing up for Halloween..I'm posting from my smart phone and will upload pics soon..


----------



## hurricanegame

Here are some pictures from my local Walmart..


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> I went to Stop & Shop yesterday and saw real............PUMPKINS!  2/$10


Some of us have forgotten what those look like. We need pics, Mandy



Spinechiller said:


> Was at Walmart Canada today and they have tons of Halloween out  There where Gemmy animated heads, animated hands, animated candy bowls, animated grim reaper in cage, dropping heads etc. As far as light up stuff they had orange lights, pumpkin lights, animated skull lights, animated monster head lights etc. They also had lot's of reapers and static decor. When I was leaving Rhona broom and a small witch greeter where coming off carts (so exciting). I wanted to buy everything but was good and bought one of those animated skulls, but will probably go back to get more


Much better than the wretched back-to-school sections found here where the Halloween merchandise _should_ be... Slacking, lousy bass-turds


----------



## MissMandy

GhostHost999 said:


> Shadowbat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I thought I was the only one who thought thr orange-filled oreos tasted better... my family says I think they taste better only because of the excitement of the halloween season... maybe they're right, and that's the little extra ingridient that we carry and makes them taste better!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they taste better! They put boo's in it!
Click to expand...


----------



## rpick89

*Potion Bottles @ Christmas Tree Shops*

Got a few of these colored potions bottles at Christmas Tree Shop earlier today. Nice colors ans variety of sizes. Cheap, too! Large bottle was $2.99, medium square bottles were $1 and smaller round bottles (not pictured) were $0.79.

I don't necessarily care for the labels, but easy enough to take these off and make my own.


----------



## MissMandy

rpick89 said:


> Got a few of these colored potions bottles at Christmas Tree Shop earlier today. Nice colors ans variety of sizes. Cheap, too! Large bottle was $2.99, medium square bottles were $1 and smaller round bottles (not pictured) were $0.79.
> 
> I don't necessarily care for the labels, but easy enough to take these off and make my own.



Well, looks like I'm making another trip to CTS!


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> Of course they taste better! They put boo's in it!


*Groans*



rpick89 said:


> Got a few of these colored potions bottles at Christmas Tree Shop earlier today. Nice colors ans variety of sizes. Cheap, too! Large bottle was $2.99, medium square bottles were $1 and smaller round bottles (not pictured) were $0.79.
> 
> I don't necessarily care for the labels, but easy enough to take these off and make my own.


Those _are_ cheap, as well as nice. I'll have to stop in sometime soon.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

For Canadians - I was in VALUE VILLAGE today and they had EXPLODED with Halloween! They were merchandising like mad. No photos because my phone died on me, but there wasn't anything crazy unusual. Some ceramic skulls (which seemed overpriced) and some two headed babies that were still in the box (I didn't look closely but I wasn't super impressed with them.

Thanks for the Walmart Canada updates.


----------



## brees86

*Garden Ridge - Memphis*

Stopped by Garden Ridge tonight and they had four aisles and 6 end caps of Halloween stuff out.


----------



## joossa

^I'm sooooo jelous!!!!!


----------



## Gordy39

Halloween Express is open here in Madison,TN., went in and checked it out today, didn't have alot of time so didn't take any pics. Maybe they didn't have everything out as it seems they had alot more last year. Will check back next week to see if they've put out more.

http://www.facebook.com/midsouthhaunts


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Have to admit that I'm kind of jealous too of Garden Ridge's selection. None in my area. They have a great buyer.

Now that it's Sept. 1 it will only be a few more days until Spirit Halloween and Halloween City open up in my area. Can't wait to make the trip to see their selections for this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Love the scary skull-like pumpkin in your last Garden Ridge photo. Too bad none in our area though.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Hobby Lobby is a huge waste! We just got a store here last year. I was all excited to see their Halloween selection and I went there lastnight only to be let down. They've skipped right past Halloween and onto Christmas. With a small, and I'm talking a small, selection of unimportant Halloween things. Ceramic table top decor, and some mediocre party supplies. 

I went there thinking this place would rock Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG

msgatorslayer said:


> Hobby Lobby is a huge waste! We just got a store here last year. I was all excited to see their Halloween selection and I went there lastnight only to be let down. They've skipped right past Halloween and onto Christmas. With a small, and I'm talking a small, selection of unimportant Halloween things. Ceramic table top decor, and some mediocre party supplies.
> 
> I went there thinking this place would rock Halloween.


Hobby Lobby rock Halloween? Never.

They're owned by a Fundie (a Fundamentalist for those that don't know the lingo), very Christian & closed on Sundays. I'm sure they're more into "fall" decorations than anything related to that evil holiday Halloween. I've never been in a Hobby Lobby nor do I care to be in one.


----------



## Rikki

RCIAG said:


> Hobby Lobby rock Halloween? Never.
> 
> They're owned by a Fundie (a Fundamentalist for those that don't know the lingo), very Christian & closed on Sundays. I'm sure they're more into "fall" decorations than anything related to that evil holiday Halloween. I've never been in a Hobby Lobby nor do I care to be in one.


No, they don't "rock" Halloween. However, I seem to find something there each year that I just love. Last year it was a carved raven on a spindle (they have it again this year, along with a few other poses). They have Funkins - even the giant one that costs like $150. They also have a much better selection of craft supplies than Michaels does. All their flaws considered, I am still a Hobby Lobby fan.


----------



## Shadowbat

msgatorslayer said:


> Hobby Lobby is a huge waste! We just got a store here last year. I was all excited to see their Halloween selection and I went there lastnight only to be let down. They've skipped right past Halloween and onto Christmas. With a small, and I'm talking a small, selection of unimportant Halloween things. Ceramic table top decor, and some mediocre party supplies.
> 
> I went there thinking this place would rock Halloween.


Hobby Lobby is good for Fall/Harvest merchandise. They have never been a Halloween supplier.


----------



## msgatorslayer

RCIAG said:


> Hobby Lobby rock Halloween? Never.
> 
> They're owned by a Fundie (a Fundamentalist for those that don't know the lingo), very Christian & closed on Sundays. I'm sure they're more into "fall" decorations than anything related to that evil holiday Halloween. I've never been in a Hobby Lobby nor do I care to be in one.


Oh gosh, I forgot about them being Christian based. DOH! No wonder why.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Hobby Lobby rock Halloween? Never.
> 
> They're owned by a Fundie (a Fundamentalist for those that don't know the lingo), very Christian & closed on Sundays. I'm sure they're more into "fall" decorations than anything related to that evil holiday Halloween. I've never been in a Hobby Lobby nor do I care to be in one.


They are actually _closed_ on Sundays? I know that many stores shut their doors early, but that's a bit extreme. Going by your info, RCIAG, the funny looks that they gave me when I stopped in there before could likely be attributed to them wanting to burn me at the stake as a heretic


----------



## wiccanlord

That pumpkin looks great,ive seen them before on here,cant get them in the u.k.,going to have to import one some how,what kind of price are they,and do they light up,karldon


----------



## Xane

We just got a Hobby Lobby, I went in just to see what it was all about. The place is insanely huge, like... a Michaels AND a large Joann glued together. Enough room that they appear to have ALL of their Fall AND Christmas merchandise out.  They did have some things that I've never seen locally, or that are considered hard to get (such as Cernit polymer clay). Not too many hobby related products though!


----------



## amrobin2004

*Dollar Tree*

I just left the Dollar Tree by my house and they had all new stuff out. They had all the scene setters which they called murals, banners, garland, signs, carving pumpkins, centerpieces, favors, etc. when I get home i will take pics and post them.


----------



## amrobin2004

*Pics of New Dollar Tree stuff*


----------



## moonbaby345

amrobin2004 said:


>


I have a few of those items that I bought last year.I want hose 3 cups/goblets and those window stickers and that R.I.P. door cover is cool.I was at my DT 2 days ago and they don't have any of this stuff out yet.Nothing new since I was there last timeI don't think I'm gonna go back and check again for 2 more weeks.


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this items today at Marshalls, the Small Jars were $5.99 and the tall one is $9.99, Statue $12.99, candle holders $6.99 each. Candles $5.99 and the Black Ribbon $1.00 each at Target on Clearance.


----------



## mommyto3

WOW! I LOOOOVE that Vampire Love Potion jar! I will have to check out my Marshalls too - thanks for sharing


----------



## Penumbra

Has anybody seen any big animatronics for Halloween yet? cause that's what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Spinechiller

What do you mean by big? Like Gemmy Life Size?


----------



## Rikki

Target had the beginnings of their Halloween candy out! The only other things I saw were dog costumes, kids' shirts, and things in the dollar spot. But they had two aisles basically cleared out for the candy! 

I also found a product called "Mystical Fire" in the Dollar Tree. It's a packet that you throw on the flames and it makes them change colors. Amazon has it for $2.99 a packet. I'm anxious to try it out!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Rikki said:


> Target had the beginnings of their Halloween candy out! The only other things I saw were dog costumes, kids' shirts, and things in the dollar spot. But they had two aisles basically cleared out for the candy!
> 
> I also found a product called "Mystical Fire" in the Dollar Tree. It's a packet that you throw on the flames and it makes them change colors. Amazon has it for $2.99 a packet. I'm anxious to try it out!


I got some of the fire and it rocks!


----------



## greaseballs80

Forgot to mention i seen this 5" HALLOWEEN LIGHTED SKELETON HANGING PROP at Marshalls for $14.99, someone on ebay is selling this one for starting bid $64.99, outrageous price. I believe it's some type of canvas print? Not sure.


----------



## amrobin2004

They didnt have this stuff at Dollar Tree when I went over last weekend but since its right across the street from my house I stopped in today and they had all the new stuff I posted


----------



## 22606

greaseballs80 said:


>


I love those jars, greaseballs


----------



## sumrtym

greaseballs80 said:


> Forgot to mention i seen this 5" HALLOWEEN LIGHTED SKELETON HANGING PROP at Marshalls for $14.99, someone on ebay is selling this one for starting bid $64.99, outrageous price. I believe it's some type of canvas print? Not sure.


Yes, it is a canvas print. However, given the material on the backing, I'd say indoor only. I had one in my hands before I figured out it wouldn't survive any moisture outside. The store I was at had 2, and one of them had the arm twisted wrong before they stitched it to the banner. Be sure to look at them good if you want one.


----------



## Halloweenfan

moonbaby345 said:


> I have a few of those items that I bought last year.I want hose 3 cups/goblets and those window stickers and that R.I.P. door cover is cool.I was at my DT 2 days ago and they don't have any of this stuff out yet.Nothing new since I was there last timeI don't think I'm gonna go back and check again for 2 more weeks.


With Dollar Tree, you can't wait for stuff. They clear stuff out really fast!! Other stores, you can wait longer, but I wouldn't wait for Dollar Tree. At the Dollar Tree I was just at, they had a Christmas aisle already.


----------



## BlackFriday

Rikki said:


> Target had the beginnings of their Halloween candy out! The only other things I saw were dog costumes, kids' shirts, and things in the dollar spot. But they had two aisles basically cleared out for the candy!
> 
> I also found a product called "Mystical Fire" in the Dollar Tree. It's a packet that you throw on the flames and it makes them change colors. Amazon has it for $2.99 a packet. I'm anxious to try it out!



Same here in NH, but in our stockroom we have quite a few halloween boxes back there! I was looking at some of them tonight I'm interested to see if we have anything new


----------



## sweetdiggity

Halloweenfan said:


> With Dollar Tree, you can't wait for stuff. They clear stuff out really fast!! Other stores, you can wait longer, but I wouldn't wait for Dollar Tree. At the Dollar Tree I was just at, they had a Christmas aisle already.


Exactly! It's crazy but true. My DT was selling Halloween masks (witches, etc) this year and in just a few days they were totally gone. Now they have a Christmas aisle too.


----------



## MattCoon

I was at Target last night, and in addition to the candy aisles that are starting to take shape and the dollar area that have been noted, there was also some Halloween in the jewelry area. Strictly costumey stuff, mostly ranging from cute to silly, but nice to see. GF liked a glass ring that looked like a bloodshot eye, but it was too big (and didn't seem to come in more than one size). I didn't have my phone to take any pictures, unfortunately.


----------



## creeeepycathy

misc. Michael's coupons; one is 50% off one regular price item; sun./ mon only:


click on:
http://michaels.p.delivery.net/m/p/...=1139399552&cid=13297440128&version=US0901450


----------



## RCIAG

Hubby is helping a friend get ready for a move tomorrow, so tomorrow is my Hit The Stores for Halloween day. I'll hit all the big box stores like Target, Walmart, etc. then hit Dollar Tree & Big Lots again. Usually by now our bigger stores will be starting with Halloween stuff. By next weekend it should be in FULL swing. But I try to get there early for the good stuff & before it's all a big pile of trash in one aisle left to pick over. 

Which most likely is what Walmart will look like in less than a week.

I also wanna hit Walmart or Home Depot for some cheap mums.


----------



## jenscats5

RCIAG said:


> I also wanna hit Walmart or Home Depot for some cheap mums.


I saw some nice mums at Home Depot yesterday for $5.00......they were a decent size too...


----------



## adam

Yay, now that its labor day. We put out two fall things. A fall wreath I made and some fall flowers.


----------



## sumrtym

Walgreens was putting out their full Halloween displays today. Had 4 employees working on it at the store I was at. Didn't see the resin skulls from years past, but they were early in on it. It did appear that they only had 2 of the $30 skeletons though. Saw about 6 of the jack-in-the-box.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I was in walgreens today and they had out a witch and what look like a butler for $99. Also a bubble fogger for $60. Sorry my phone wasnt with me, so no pics.  Totally want the bubble fogger.


----------



## joossa

My Dollar Tree had new stuff out. I took some pics:


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

eyeballs look neat


----------



## Uncle Steed

Spook-ella, was at Party City today and they had some bubble foggers clearanced for $25. Don't know if all the Party Citys will have them, but it's worth a look.


----------



## TrickRTreater

I would go on youtube and check out some review videos for the bubble foggers first. I did, and they're kinda underwhelming. Definitely not what you'd think.


----------



## Halloweenfan

For Walgreens, someone on youtube has a lot of animatronics they are selling at Walgreen's this year. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/PoKerBoy2U#p/u

The only one I don't see (I seen a very small Halloween section - stuff on top..) is the Ghostface that is like a wall thing, but he has a knife in his hand.

This is the Ghostface Plaque I found on youtube that a Walgreen's had:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y42OwIx2H2Y


----------



## TrickRTreater

Man, the amount of scream stuff that's out there is great. Lots of great ideas and possibilities for theme parties.


----------



## Halloweenfan

^What I see is the big animatronic at Spirit, phone at Spirit (You can buy just that.), small animatronic at Kmart (about $20), and this plaque Scream guy at Walgreen's.

If anyone is keeping track, Kmart has all the little (famous horror character) animatronics - They have the Scream guy, Michael Myers, Jason, and Freddy each about $20. Freddy and Jason have been around for a little bit though. They had a small Chucky before too (at Kmart, and Walgreens), but I didn't look how he looked.

The only one they don't have is Frankenstein. Maybe, next year?\

I wonder who's the next famous scary movie character? How about Saw -Jigsaw?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Forgot to mention i seen this 5" HALLOWEEN LIGHTED SKELETON HANGING PROP at Marshalls for $14.99, someone on ebay is selling this one for starting bid $64.99, outrageous price. I believe it's some type of canvas print? Not sure.



Oh I saw that skeleton hanger on my early trips to HomeGoods and think I posted a pic of it back then. I had no idea the eyes lit. That is pretty cool.

BTW lots of nice finds there Greaseballs. I was kind of excited to see that we will be getting a Marshalls soon right down the street from a HomeGoods. My closest Marshalls was kind of a drive for me and I seldom went. Not sure if it will open before Halloween though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally I saw that Walgreens out here is getting around to putting out Halloween candy. Not that I want the candy right now but I know the Halloween mdse will be around the corner too. Absolutely nothing in that regards on the shelves or even on the top storage shelf area. Had to drop off a prescrip yesterday and asked one of the guys about the Halloween mdse and he said they had lots of boxes of it in the back. You guys have posted some pics of things there that I definitely want to checkout. Really appreciate the pics.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

OK, I've been running around the last day or so - haven't bought anything but I thought I should report in. (These are Canadian stores, so your mileage may vary)

Zellers had a couple aisled of Halloween, lots of wigs and creepy cloth. A small fogger for $39 I think? And this guy....not much else worth noting.









Old Navy had some costumes and Halloween tees for the kids - thought this one was cute.









A shot of a display at Carlton Cards









One of the big Hallmarks had a beautiful display, which of course means I take the crappiest photos possible. I didn't get a chance to check prices but they had some great bottles and skulls in display jars - I didn't see any obvious price tags on the big stuff so hopefully it wasn't just for display. Love the ravens in the witches hats. I'll try to take some better photos soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some of those Dollar Tree "murals" were sold at the 99 Cent Only Store last year. I picked up some of the dungeon wall ones and the floor ship's hold one too, pretty nice for some last minute wall covering for the price. I have yet to find Halloween at the 99 Cent Only Store. Wonder if it will be a preview of what Dollar Tree will have next year?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Gobby Gruesome, thanks form the Hallmark photos. Haven't been in there since a trip when they first came out with the spell book and Refrig ghost. I hadn't realized they were going to be stocking more halloween. Looking over your photos those are the same apothecary jars in silver with the skull on top that a few of us found at HomeGoods/TJMaxx a year or two ago. I got the one that had something to do with Spooky (kind of name sake). I wonder how much they are selling them for. The other brown bottles look great as well as the skull etched black? glass decanter. I think it's time for dinner near their closest store to check them out again.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks Spookie! I'm sorry the photos aren't better. I think this must have been a Hallmark Gold Crown store (if they still call them that.) It's a lot bigger and is in one of the busiest shopping malls - I haven't seen any of this stuff at any of the other locations. I don't think they'ed have room. It made for a real classy looking display though.


----------



## sumrtym

I will warn you that with Hallmark Shops while they do carry certain same Hallmark merchandise, there's a lot of stuff that's ordered independent. These are individual store owners, not just a chain. I'd guess a lot of that just happened to be what that owner ordered independently.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

...and it's a Canadian store (sorry, just edited my post to mention that) so there's another variable.


----------



## joossa

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Gobby Gruesome, thanks form the Hallmark photos. Haven't been in there since a trip when they first came out with the spell book and Refrig ghost. I hadn't realized they were going to be stocking more halloween. Looking over your photos those are the same apothecary jars in silver with the skull on top that a few of us found at HomeGoods/TJMaxx a year or two ago. I got the one that had something to do with Spooky (kind of name sake). I wonder how much they are selling them for. The other brown bottles look great as well as the skull etched black? glass decanter. I think it's time for dinner near their closest store to check them out again.


I can't wait to see what 99 Cent Only will have this year. Last year by this time they already had their stuff out. I called two stores near where I live and they told me they won't bring out their stuff until another 2 weeks or so. =(


----------



## Red

I like this guy, and the price too! Were there any on display? Also, I can't find it on the box..how tall do you suppose this guy is?


----------



## RCIAG

MY BIG LOTS HAS BLUCKYS THIS YEAR FOR $16!!! But I restrained myself & only bought 2. 

They had most of their stuff out along with Christmas stuff too. They had some blacklight strobes that were $7, they had a lot of lighting stuff. They had with the scarecrow stuff some other plastic skull things on bamboo sticks with some fabric & wire & changing LED lights in the head that were $15 which is waaaay overpriced for that sort of thing. The skull alone isn't worth that much $$$. They have a ton of lights out for Christmas too so if anyone is looking for lights of any sort this year for Halloween or Christmas, get 'em now, cause they won't be there in a month.

Big Lots also has a nice plastic/resin type skull for $10 that looks pretty good. 

My Dollar Tree was still putting stuff out, literally, so no door knockers yet. I did buy 10 skulls & 5 or 6 crows that looked decent, that Frankie & Vampire paper hanger thingy, 3 changing portraits (I forgot the frames but since they hadn't finished putting everything out I'll be back anyway), ummm what else....some GID stuff, a tombstone, a skull & 2 skellys, all flat for hanging.

Target had 6 yes SIX aisles of candy out already with a few of the novelty candy type things in another aisle. They also had out brain, heart & rat molds for gummy things & drink mixes. I got one large brain mold, a small gummy brain mold & a gummy heart mold. They come with mixes but I really just wanted the molds but I guess I'll use the mixes first. Six aisles of candy does not bode well for bigger Halloween stuff. That's what Target was like last year, mostly candy & novelty candy stuff with one aisle of costumes & a few aisles of other stuff for a few weeks then it was all moved aside for Christmas.

Same for the one Walmart I visited, mostly candy. For MD folks, I went to the horrible one in Germantown, MD which I hardly EVER go to, but it's right there with all the other big box stores like Target & Kohls so I visited there to see what they had out & it was mostly candy, scarecrows & dog costumes. They're still in back to school mode. 

The one thing that was out in EVERY store I visited today were dog costumes out!

A lot of the stores are in transition & still in back to school mode but trying to put out some Halloween stuff.

I also bought some shoes at Target! 

The TJ Maxx I went into didn't have a ton of Halloween stuff either outside of a few decorations, but the Homegoods I went to on Friday was FULL ON Halloween. I'm glad I bought those skelly things when I did because I didn't see them at all on Friday.

I have pics I'll post later.


----------



## sumrtym

Target I was just in had 2 rows of candy (I think, wasn't counting candy....and 4 aisles of Halloween...I count an aisle as one side, not both). Spread through the 4 they had maybe 20 costumes out, so a LOT of empty space.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Was out shopping yesterday and my local Kmart had out Halloween table cloths on a end cap and they also had out costumes. All Walmart had was more fall/harvest stuff. Dollar Tree out some more stuff in. Some of the stuff all ready posted on here.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Neither my Target nor Wal-Greens have anything out yet. Except for some, SOME, candy.

They still have summer/school stuff out.

It's SEPTEMBER.


----------



## BlueFrog

Does anyone's Dollar Tree still have flamingos for sale? I picked up a legless skelemingo yesterday at Goodwill and am hoping to use the legs off the one from DT.


----------



## kallie

*Walgreens!!!*

Just got back, wanted one of everything, but I'm flat broke! They had creepy sushi candy with eyes and ears on it and a bunch of other creepy looking candy!!! I almost peed my britches


----------



## 22606

KMart had the start of Halloween. Not much (just masks and lighting), but it's something


----------



## Spinechiller

GobbyGruesome said:


> OK, I've been running around the last day or so - haven't bought anything but I thought I should report in. (These are Canadian stores, so your mileage may vary)
> 
> Zellers had a couple aisled of Halloween, lots of wigs and creepy cloth. A small fogger for $39 I think? And this guy....not much else worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy had some costumes and Halloween tees for the kids - thought this one was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of a display at Carlton Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the big Hallmarks had a beautiful display, which of course means I take the crappiest photos possible. I didn't get a chance to check prices but they had some great bottles and skulls in display jars - I didn't see any obvious price tags on the big stuff so hopefully it wasn't just for display. Love the ravens in the witches hats. I'll try to take some better photos soon.



Thanks for the pics, do you mind telling me what the mummy like hanging thing is behind the talking zombie box? Also did they have any life size figures like last year?

Thanks again


----------



## jenscats5

Ooooh sounds very cool!! I'll definitely have to check them out....


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Thanks uncle steed! I am so running out right after dinner to the nearest party city!!! Woo-hoo! So want a bubble fogger.


----------



## Xane

RCIAG said:


> MY BIG LOTS HAS BLUCKYS THIS YEAR FOR $16!!! But I restrained myself & only bought 2.
> 
> They had most of their stuff out along with Christmas stuff too. They had some blacklight strobes that were $7, they had a lot of lighting stuff. They had with the scarecrow stuff some other plastic skull things on bamboo sticks with some fabric & wire & changing LED lights in the head that were $15 which is waaaay overpriced for that sort of thing. The skull alone isn't worth that much $$$. They have a ton of lights out for Christmas too so if anyone is looking for lights of any sort this year for Halloween or Christmas, get 'em now, cause they won't be there in a month.
> 
> Big Lots also has a nice plastic/resin type skull for $10 that looks pretty good.


Walgreens has had those skulls for $6 for the past several years and they always sell out (don't wait for clearance). I dunno, everyone seems to be getting excited about Big Lots but every time I go in there I think "Wow, that costs about 25-50% less in another store. What a huge rip off this place is!"


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Spinechiller said:


> Thanks for the pics, do you mind telling me what the mummy like hanging thing is behind the talking zombie box? Also did they have any life size figures like last year?


Ah crap. I'm not very good at this - I should've taken a couple wider shots so you could see for yourself. I'm not sure what the mummy was - I think it might have been a small "spider-victim" but it wasn't very large, maybe 2 1/2 feet? Nothing they had set up so far registered much with me.

I did keep an eye open for larger figures though and the talking zombie was the biggest thing they had at the time, so I took a photo of it, even though it didn't grab me much.


----------



## Spinechiller

GobbyGruesome said:


> Ah crap. I'm not very good at this - I should've taken a couple wider shots so you could see for yourself. I'm not sure what the mummy was - I think it might have been a small "spider-victim" but it wasn't very large, maybe 2 1/2 feet? Nothing they had set up so far registered much with me.
> 
> I did keep an eye open for larger figures though and the talking zombie was the biggest thing they had at the time, so I took a photo of it, even though it didn't grab me much.


Thanks, have a Zellers close to me so I will go check it out. Was there a few days ago but it loooked as if it was the start of Summer (lot's of summer stuff left). When you were there was there still Summer stuff left at your local Zellers or did they move it all out for Halloween?

Thanks


----------



## GobbyGruesome

No, it still seemed like there was still a lot of summer there. They had, I think an aisle and a half that was Halloween, and there's a big space next to it where I think they normally have costume racks. I think that was still all summer.


----------



## Spinechiller

Thanks again, will check Tuesday and try to take some pics.


----------



## Deadna

Saw at Walgreens for $30 a 90inch posable spider. At my Biglots they have a section at the front of the store clearancing home decor items. They have some neat lion heads with their mouths open,hubby kept wanting me to buy them to add to our fireplace. They are $5 each. We picked up a set of oversized iron skeleton keys on a ring that he thought was halloweenish once painted black. I can't seem to get a pic to load on the forum tho


----------



## Zombiesmash

Found these at Dollar Tree in the Christmas stuff. Two for a dollar, AA battery-operated candles on sticks. I'm sure some of you out there are interested, haha.









I can think of many uses for them in a haunt so I picked up a couple packages, along with some of the murals and carvable pumpkins.


----------



## Shadowbat

Target had what looked like all their Halloween candy/foods/snacks out. The main area where all the decorations and costumes was still loaded with back to school though. 

Wal Mart has their bales of hay and cornsyalks outside, scarecrows and some other Harvest styled decorations inside. No actual Halloween stuff yet.

Im going to head to Walgreenes after work to see if I can find that Freddy bowl.


----------



## [email protected]

*Story Book Reaper at Home Sense*

:eekWitch from Canada he is at Home Sense for 59.99 I believe but they all looked a little worse for the wear the book was kind of smashed up. I am considering going back and getting him though thinking I can fix up the book. The book is hollow cardboard so they were all kind of dented or crushed. This was a Home Sense in Ontario.


----------



## tamster

[email protected] said:


> :eekWitch from Canada he is at Home Sense for 59.99 I believe but they all looked a little worse for the wear the book was kind of smashed up. I am considering going back and getting him though thinking I can fix up the book. The book is hollow cardboard so they were all kind of dented or crushed. This was a Home Sense in Ontario.


where in Ontario ??


----------



## tamster

GobbyGruesome said:


> OK, I've been running around the last day or so - haven't bought anything but I thought I should report in. (These are Canadian stores, so your mileage may vary)
> 
> Zellers had a couple aisled of Halloween, lots of wigs and creepy cloth. A small fogger for $39 I think? And this guy....not much else worth noting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy had some costumes and Halloween tees for the kids - thought this one was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of a display at Carlton Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the big Hallmarks had a beautiful display, which of course means I take the crappiest photos possible. I didn't get a chance to check prices but they had some great bottles and skulls in display jars - I didn't see any obvious price tags on the big stuff so hopefully it wasn't just for display. Love the ravens in the witches hats. I'll try to take some better photos soon.


Man I got to get to Halmart, they are a bit pricey but there stuff is so nice!! I love the display jars!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna said:


> Saw at Walgreens for $30 a 90inch posable spider. At my Biglots they have a section at the front of the store clearancing home decor items. They have some neat lion heads with their mouths open,hubby kept wanting me to buy them to add to our fireplace. They are $5 each. We picked up a set of oversized iron skeleton keys on a ring that he thought was halloweenish once painted black. I can't seem to get a pic to load on the forum tho


Deadna, were those lion heads gold leaf-ish and made as a plaque with a keyhole hanger on the back? if so, I picked them up a little while back to turn them into a golden pharaoh chair for my Egyptian theme. The heads will go at the ends of the arms. I think they will look cool used that way. Don't remember what I paid for them but $5 is a good price. I think they are drapery rod holders.


----------



## [email protected]

Gobby,

Where in Canada is this Hallmark? Any of the Hallmarks in my area only have the fridge ghost and the new spell book and some Wizard of Oz stuff. I love the looks of all of those bottles.


----------



## Jules17

For the Denverites - Was at JoAnn crafts on Yale & Colo Blvd earlier today and they have 4 rows of halloween decor, some kids costumes and it's all 30% off. They do have a bit more of the Martha Stewart line of Halloween craft items than the Michaels a block away but it's regular price. Also, Target just has their candy out and that's it but I did find some of the small black and red gothic looking frames up in the dollar section by the front door that a few ppl spoke of. There's a Halloween City next to the Target (Santa Fe/Hampden) that's supposed to open tomorrow 9/6. Same with the Halloween City on th north side of County Line Rd (across from Park Meadows mall).


----------



## 22606

Just a warning: Save your ink and don't even bother printing a coupon for Michaels if you plan to get _solely_ Halloween merchandise, since the majority of things are already marked down (30% off). It worked in my favor for the hay bales (50% off), but the others were not welcome markdowns, since the coupons are for more... Figured that I would let everyone know


----------



## Spookilicious mama

tamster said:


> Man I got to get to Halmart, they are a bit pricey but there stuff is so nice!! I love the display jars!!


*Are those purple glitter pumpkins with vampire teeth I see in one of those pics??? Oh man I wish they had those here I need those *


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> They have some neat lion heads with their mouths open,hubby kept wanting me to buy them to add to our fireplace. They are $5 each. We picked up a set of oversized iron skeleton keys on a ring that he thought was halloweenish once painted black. I can't seem to get a pic to load on the forum tho


I didn't see the lion heads, but the keys were very cool (and HEAVY); I thought the same, that they would look better repainted (either black or gunmetal).



Jules17 said:


> Also, Target just has their candy out and that's it but I did find some of the small black and red gothic looking frames up in the dollar section by the front door that a few ppl spoke of.


I _finally_ found the black frames today, buying the last two; the red or pink ones just don't do it for me... In that section, there were also little journals with Victorian designs on the covers, as well as sleep masks with a 'gothic' vibe


----------



## GobbyGruesome

[email protected] said:


> Gobby,
> 
> Where in Canada is this Hallmark? Any of the Hallmarks in my area only have the fridge ghost and the new spell book and some Wizard of Oz stuff. I love the looks of all of those bottles.


Hey kpmcisaac! This store is in Calgary (Market Mall to be exact.) It's a Hallmark Gold Crown store, which means it's quite a bit bigger than your standard Hallmark. In fact, the Halloween stuff that most of the stores carry was almost invisible here, tucked away on a bottom shelf. 

I didn't check the price on the bottles, but I asked about the domed display cases (there's a name for those, right?) and I'm pretty sure they said the smallest one was $69 (they may have said $89 - my brain is on holiday this weekend) which is waaaay out of my price range.

Hope this helps. (Oh, here's a bit better photo of one of the shelves. I'm thinking these aren't the bottles you were thinking of, though.)


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Are those purple glitter pumpkins with vampire teeth I see in one of those pics??? Oh man I wish they had those here I need those *


Actually, I THINK those were spiders, if I'm looking at the right thing. Still pretty fun though.


----------



## Rikki

Holy crap! Your Hallmark has fantastic stuff! Why don't our Hallmark's have that kind of thing?! All the ones here get is cutesy singing plush things and Peanuts merchandise.  
I know, I know....you guys say that about all the other stores we have so it seems I'm being a bit selfish. But really, the items in the pictures you've posted have my interest waaaaaay more than anything I've seen in the US.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks Rikki! But we've got a half-dozen Hallmarks that only carry that same cutesy stuff. This one is an exception. So maaaaybe you just haven't found the right one yet!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Rikki said:


> Holy crap! Your Hallmark has fantastic stuff! Why don't our Hallmark's have that kind of thing?! All the ones here get is cutesy singing plush things and Peanuts merchandise.
> I know, I know....you guys say that about all the other stores we have so it seems I'm being a bit selfish. But really, the items in the pictures you've posted have my interest waaaaaay more than anything I've seen in the US.


*Rikki if you were my reaper this year you'd be getting that glass dome with the skull inside*


----------



## joossa

Garthgoyle said:


> Just a warning: Save your ink and don't even bother printing a coupon for Michaels if you plan to get _solely_ Halloween merchandise, since the majority of things are already marked down (30% off). It worked in my favor for the hay bales (50% off), but the others were not welcome markdowns, since the coupons are for more... Figured that I would let everyone know


I used the printable 50% off coupon at my Michaels this Sunday. I got a 6ft dungeon chain for $3 after the 50% off. At my store, they only had the carvable pumpkins and lenticular portraits on sale. So the 50% coupon was fair game for everything else.

Upon check-out, the register automatically printed out another 50% off coupon valid for one item until September 17th along with my sales receipt.


----------



## CobhamManor

---Sorry.


----------



## CobhamManor

I had a 50% off coupon to use at Michaels, but you can tell something is wrong with Michaels' selection this year because I walked out with nothing.  But to satisfy the Christmas crowd that shops in September (yeah !%#@ing right!), Michaels had out TONS of arrangements, wreaths, garlands, mini trees (that were actually quite nice looking and fresh), and lots of decorative reindeer. 

If that's the way Michaels wants to be, putting out Christmas in September and essentially skipping Halloween, that's fine with me! Good-bye, Michaels!  

I went to an alternate Spirit that was already open today, and it was pretty cool! I actually liked the Scream figure a million times more in person! His voice was menacing and he was very tall. In that store, they had the Jumping Spider, Resurrection Mary, Creepy Caretaker, Bird Feeder, The Gatekeeper, Life Sentence, The Harvester, and more. They didn't yet have Rosemary. It was a fun experience even though not everything was set up!

Big Lots' stuff so far is 1.) Overpriced and 2.) Stupid 
That's all I have to say. Nothing new, exciting, or worth spending money on.

My Walgreens was looking good already. They had only about half of the row out so far, but I liked the Scream Plaque which busts out of his frame. Hopefully Walgreens will get more in.

ROSS had some stuff in the front of the store...only one or two real props.

Dollar Tree still has the exact same endcaps they've had since July!! Plus, they're now putting out Christmas! 

K-Mart is now in full swing--it looks like most if not ALL of their costumes and decor are now out. They did have a few cool props that I contemplated buying. I got a cheap mask that looked pretty creepy (later saw the same one @ Spirit for a lot more money).

What I thought was awesome was finding a strobe light at Kohl's in the dorm lighting area. It was originally $19.99. It was 70% OFF!


----------



## xBatty

Our Kmart hasn't come out with anything yet, save a few teens apparel-- neither has Michaels, or JoAnns... The dollar trees are slowly getting their stuff in, Walgreens has about a row and a half done.

I'm a bit disappointed. Last year, most places had their stuff out COMPLETELY come the second week of September.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Oh, I stopped by another Zellers today. They had costumes and makeup out. No decorations yet.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Shopko has their stuff out and they are a massive disappointment. Same lenticulars, folding spiders and flashing eyes as last year, and that's about it.

I went to a different Dollar Tree and was able to find the eyeballs.

Kmart has their costumes and candy up, and an empty aisle with labels for decor.

The only store around here that hasn't put anything out yet is Cost Plus.

Halloween City opens tomorrow, so I'll be stopping by on my way to work for sure.


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Deadna, were those lion heads gold leaf-ish and made as a plaque with a keyhole hanger on the back? if so, I picked them up a little while back to turn them into a golden pharaoh chair for my Egyptian theme. The heads will go at the ends of the arms. I think they will look cool used that way. Don't remember what I paid for them but $5 is a good price. I think they are drapery rod holders.


Yes that is the one...I'm beginning to wish I had went ahead and bought them but I knew they would just get thrown in a pile and never used


----------



## rockplayson

WALMART: Back by the garden center they have a whole wall filled with those cheap plastic pumpkin tot buckets.

ROSS DRESS FOR LESS: Lot's of cutesy/country type stuff. Nuthing for outdoors but they did have the gliter skeleton basket and candle holder sets.

TJ MAX: Mostley indoor stuff but I did notice a skull and ghost solar light that could be used for outside. They are pretty small and were $11.99 each.

BIG LOTS: They got in the 5ft bluckeys. Only $16.00 each. Seem's like the price is only up a buck this year.

WALGREENS: Bought a nice iteam for my reaper gift. Other than what I got they had candy, tombstones,a few random shirts and these 3ft hanging creatures that were $10.00 each.


----------



## Shellyfish

sumrtym said:


> Ahhhh, the return of the pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year. If you get a chance, that $169 guy....see if you can find a manufacturer &/or product name on him or any other info that might let us track him down.


I just wanted to update, I ended up buying the pumpkin server. I couldn't stop thinking about him and I decided that I would regret it if I didn't buy him. I looked him over head to toe and there are no markings at all. Sorry for the bad news.


On an unrelated note, I searched a company that made an item I bought at Tuesday Morning and it lead me to this website:

http://www.andreabaskets.com/

They sell wholesale, but they have some great stuff at good prices. Look at both the Harvest Catalog and the Harvest and Holiday Catalog because they have different items. I don't know if they sell to the public or not.

Edited to say: I just noticed that the catalogs are all for 2009 and 2010. They may be out of business.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Garden Ridge finally put their measly Halloween pickings out. Cool 50 dollars plastic skeleton. Couple cool pumpkin candle holders. 

Their Christmas merch was double the Halloween stuff. And they had fake trees out, fully displayed and lit.


----------



## ernstdesigns

I think this may be where to post it: the Halloween city website is now up, (including locations of all their stores). The one in my town is opening just 3 blocks from my house. There go my paychecks for the next 2 months!


----------



## Jules17

Originally Posted by Garthgoyle:

"I finally found the black frames today, buying the last two; the red or pink ones just don't do it for me... In that section, there were also little journals with Victorian designs on the covers, as well as sleep masks with a 'gothic' vibe"[/I] 

I didn't like the red ones either but I still bought them and just spray painted them black and they look a lot better now. [/B]


----------



## Jules17

ernstdesigns said:


> I think this may be where to post it: the Halloween city website is now up, (including locations of all their stores). The one in my town is opening just 3 blocks from my house. There go my paychecks for the next 2 months!


On their site, they have a link where you can enter your email for a 20% off coupon. I printed several copies of it as I'm sure I'll be going there a few times in the next month.


----------



## SasyGrl31

I agree, either the stores are cutting back this year, or they are very slow with getting the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## adam

Rikki said:


> Holy crap! Your Hallmark has fantastic stuff! Why don't our Hallmark's have that kind of thing?! All the ones here get is cutesy singing plush things and Peanuts merchandise.
> I know, I know....you guys say that about all the other stores we have so it seems I'm being a bit selfish. But really, the items in the pictures you've posted have my interest waaaaaay more than anything I've seen in the US.


I know, our store doesn't carry that stuff! That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Went to Zellers today and they only had candy  There were four rows of it though. Well it's a start an employee told me there working on it and they said there hoping for next week  Will try to go to a larger store on Friday, will keep people posted.


----------



## spookifyKN

so the Target near my house is getting ready. Here is the sign to give you guys a general feel as to their stuff this year:


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I'm not really feeling the sign all that much. I hope there stuff is better. I usually like the stuff they put out. I have yet to see anything at any of my targets yet.


----------



## skullboy

Jewel in Sycamore,IL has an isle of stuff out.

WalMart now has a freezer up front selling Dry Ice.Didnt see a price.


----------



## GhostHost999

*They seem slower*

I think stores are slower this year (I think even spirit) becuase this kind of conversations we are having at this moment where conversations and advancements that we used to have at the 2 last weeks of august. We are already are at september's first week and moving into the second one, and some stores still have a wrecked "back to school & summer garden"


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

GhostHost999 said:


> I think stores are slower this year (I think even spirit) becuase this kind of conversations we are having at this moment where conversations and advancements that we used to have at the 2 last weeks of august. We are already are at september's first week and moving into the second one, and some stores still have a wrecked "back to school & summer garden"


It's a sign-o-the times. The Economy is screwing up our Halloween Merchandising!


----------



## The Crow 1994

Shellyfish said:


> I just wanted to update, I ended up buying the pumpkin server. I couldn't stop thinking about him and I decided that I would regret it if I didn't buy him.


I've been wanting that pumpkin server for the last couple of years.....along with the giant witch and giant reaper. Too bad we don't have a Home Goods within a couple hundred miles from us.


----------



## TrickRTreater

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> I'm not really feeling the sign all that much. I hope there stuff is better. I usually like the stuff they put out. I have yet to see anything at any of my targets yet.


Wow. Yeah they through that together in photoshop in five minutes.

I prefer Domo even though he has like nothing to do with Halloween.


----------



## wiccanlord

Just came across these on Pumpkinrot.com there from a store called feeneys in the states, they look so cool.http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ror-pagan-shops-picture85148-feeneys2011f.jpg


----------



## wiccanlord

this is a picture from feeneys,karldon


----------



## The Wretched Spawn

Went and did a few rounds today
Went to 2 Walmarts and both had most of their halloween stuff!! they just seemed to be missing costumes which was fine by me! Anyways its mostly the same stuff as last year which kinda blows!

Candian Tire has all their stuff out...Also mostly the same as last year! Will wait for 50% off for sure..

Lowes is fully stocked but way overpriced

Value Village has costumes, foam heads, and random decorations. they had some decent sized spiders for 6 bucks and some awesome candle holders

Michaels just got all their halloween baking stuff in and i was giddy like a little school girl...Especially with the 50% that they had going on... BTW when i went I found out that you dont even have to print the coupon anymore they just scan the coupon off your phone!!! AMAZING!

Party Packager and Party Mart have all their stuff but kinda pricey and nothing that really wowed me

Homesense...I love you homesense...Has tons of stuff now! They also just got their baking stuff in and they have the Wilton skull pan for 25$ They also have random props this year!

Spirit... is taking their time and making me [email protected]!!!!! open damn you!


----------



## tamster

Spirit... is taking their time and making me [email protected]!!!!! open damn you![/QUOTE]

I am with you on that, ours is taking forever, we got another new store and I got the car all gassed up ready to go!!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Mine has nothing inside!  bwhile the halloween express is 1 day from opening
So lucky! Spirit and Halloween Express are 2 miles within eachother!


----------



## rockplayson

Today I walked into Halloween heaven. At the Good Will they were putting up two full aisles with halloween and they had a large section (usally where furniture is) all cleared out so I'm assuming that's where all the new stuff will be.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> I've been wanting that pumpkin server for the last couple of years.....along with the giant witch and giant reaper. Too bad we don't have a Home Goods within a couple hundred miles from us.


Really? I thought it was new last year. The reaper I'm assuming you mean the one that was posted like the pumpkin server, and I haven't seen the witch one. Found out that Frontgate a couple years back had a witch and ghost, but they were rough and stone looking (not painted). They got discounted down to $110 I think to blow them out.

Nothing here yet. Enjoy it Shellyfish! I'm still drooling over it. Keep thinking I could build some sort of PumpkinRot style candy server though for less money with a light up head. Keep going back and forth...or maybe I'm just trying to comfort myself for not being able to find a good deal on this resin one in case I never do!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Went to a couple Canadian Superstore's today - they both started putting stuff out and had about half an aisle (both sides) of Halloween up. One had the short butlers and the um...moaning legless chained guy from last year. (I fail at animatronics.) They had a fair bit of new stuff all with matching branding - cackling witches broom, very small cauldrons with misters, $40 fog machines - I think they include some starter juice - skulls, skeleton ground breakers. I picked up a couple flying bats to replace the two that busted last year. I think it'll be worth checking out. I took a bad picture but I gots to get to bed.

Still nothing at my local Canadian Tires. Ditto for Shoppers. It looks like we may have finally gotten some Party Pacakger stores here, so I'll have to check them out too.

Finally, I visited a Hallmark today that looked like it was completely void of life - no Halloween, no Christmas except for the ornaments - just...vases. So depressing.


----------



## colmmoo

For any of you who live in or near Sedona, AZ, Tumbleweed Willie store at 252 North Highway 89A is selling these cool looking bottles, great for a lab. 

Or you can get them on this site - they're in the UK so be take note of shipping time. The site also has a toad venom bottle, not sold at Tumbleweed Willie.

http://www.houseofmarbles.com/products/Dragons_Blood_Potion_Bottle-1136-0.html

http://www.houseofmarbles.com/images/products/900213.jpg

http://www.houseofmarbles.com/products/Eye_of_Newt_Potion_Bottles-1138-0.html

http://www.houseofmarbles.com/products/Snake_Oil_Potion_Bottle-1134-0.html


----------



## Penumbra

Hey, you guys want to hear something really sad?

Although one of the Lowe's in my area is full stocked on Halloween, a second location doesn't have a single thing!

To make matters worse, they where fully stocked on Christmas decor! Complete with trees and pathway markers on display!


----------



## runfaster21

Went to Wal Mart this morning - still nothing at all.

But Halloween City opened today, and I was their first customer. (Just by chance - I didn't even know they were opening today and just happened to drive by in the morning.) They have some really great stuff but it's all pretty pricey.


----------



## [email protected]

STORY BOOK REAPER REPLY TO TAMSTER for some reason your questiond did not attach. Ancaster is the store Tamster, my only problem is that I cannot figure out how to get it to extend to the 44 inches. He would look a lot cooler if I could figure that out. If anyone has ordered this and knows how to extend him I would really appreciate your help. I also was able to get him for 45 dollars as his face is a little loose but can be fixed easy peasy with a bit of crazy glue. They had 2 left but one was missing an eye. Good luck.


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada the Walmarts are slowly putting out more and more Halloween items..I haven't visited one of the super stores in a week or so but intend to tomorrow and I'm hoping they've got more than the regular Walmarts..

Either way it's good to see items on the shelves..I have some pictures I will post as well..


----------



## halloween71

[email protected] said:


> STORY BOOK REAPER REPLY TO TAMSTER for some reason your questiond did not attach. Ancaster is the store Tamster, my only problem is that I cannot figure out how to get it to extend to the 44 inches. He would look a lot cooler if I could figure that out. If anyone has ordered this and knows how to extend him I would really appreciate your help. I also was able to get him for 45 dollars as his face is a little loose but can be fixed easy peasy with a bit of crazy glue. They had 2 left but one was missing an eye. Good luck.


I have him.Mine came with poles to put him on but I don't know what size that makes him.I ordered him from halloweenasylum for 49.99.The book is some plastic crap before I use him in the future not this year I will have to do something with it.
I did pull him out to see if he worked a pretty cool prop for the price.


----------



## [email protected]

Mine has 1 set of poles that are embedded in the floor holder, but no other poles I was wondering if it was like a gemmy and you pushed on it somewhere just don't want to push too hard If that is not what you are supposed to do. The one set of poles I got made him 25" high. Thanks for responding.


----------



## GhostHost999

Hey, has someone here who has visited Spirit Halloween store has seen Rosemary on display? I've seen a couple of videos from people all around U.S.A. and she only appears in one (and the video were she appears is the promotional one). Some people say that they are not finding her on their spirits. Is she getting late or is she having issues like demonica last years? Please, if someone has seen her, tell me or post a pic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

runfaster21 said:


> Went to Wal Mart this morning - still nothing at all.
> 
> But Halloween City opened today, and I was their first customer. (Just by chance - I didn't even know they were opening today and just happened to drive by in the morning.) They have some really great stuff but it's all pretty pricey.



HC opened up in my area for the first time last year. They are a Party City family company BTW. I put them on par with Spirit Halloween although they do carry some different larger props by different manufacturers. Nice to have a few different choices to choose from if you live near both.

If this year is like last year, they do have sales on certain items and there is a Friends And Family sale (either on a Sat. or Sun. and between certain hours) that is worth going to. Decent discounts then. Think it was applied towards the entire receipt. I had signed up for their newsletter last year and don't remember getting any coupons, unlike Spirit Halloween. 

I think the one in my area is open now too, but haven't had a chance to go in yet. Hope to do so by the weekend though. I always like to scope out what's new and potentially purchase-worthy for the year.

Love to see some pics if you are able to get any.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Rite-Aid drugstore has started stocking Halloween. Only had maybe a third up and boxes everywhere. Saw a great giant foam skull head that was aged. Very nice. 16-18 inches I would guess. (19.99). Last year I bought a bunch of their foam skeleton bones (pic in album I believe) that is great for prop building. Wonder if they will have them again this year too. There were a few other things on the shelf that caught my eyes. I'll give it a day or two and go back. Their candy was all out as well as their halloween greeting cards. I have a few pics of the props and will try to post later tonight or tomorrow. Forgot to check out their cosmetics.

RightAid has sales throughout the season and if you sign up for their rewards program you can save even more on your halloween purchases. Last year I got a few coupons for costumes that were generated when I made a purchase, also had some decent coupons pop out of their in-store coupon machine; and today in my email I got a $5 off coupon, which they send periodically. I might go in before the 11th when the coupon expires and pic up one of the skulls with it. They really are nice and large.

Also stopped in at a CVS drugstore and they weren't set up yet. Shelves being cleared though. 

Both drug stores, in addition to Walgreen's, are worth stopping into for Halloween merchandise.


----------



## ZombieRaider

So which Lowe's our you going to spend YOUR money at?....  ....ZR



Penumbra said:


> Hey, you guys want to hear something really sad?
> 
> Although one of the Lowe's in my area is full stocked on Halloween, a second location doesn't have a single thing!
> 
> To make matters worse, they where fully stocked on Christmas decor! Complete with trees and pathway markers on display!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WorldMarket has a few dining pieces that I think would look great on the dining table or maybe even lab set up: Glass Cloche's and Apothecary Water Tank.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Canadian Tire today and they had around 60 boxes if not more of Halloween ready to get unpacked. It was so exciting, they said all of it will be out by next week but I think I will check Friday. The two things that were unpacked was a Night scapes tree and some great unique severed heads. Sorry no prices (nothing was priced yet) but will report when I go back. There seemed to be lot's of lights, inflatables, and animated things (boxes were divided into sections). Looks promising, there prices are using pretty good too


----------



## Xane

One of our locally owned party stores has their Halloween stuff in, a lot of it "generically branded". Bit expensive for my tastes though, even though they say "50% off retail". The 5' semi-realistic skeleton is $100. The 1' is $15 and the 2' is $24. Might pick up a 1' one. They have the place set up pretty nice though. Lots of huge inflatables!


----------



## Mirage2u

I went be Target tonight and they had nothing out! The shelves aren't even cleared to put stuff out. This is so disappointing! I don't understand this at all, I worked at a Party City for 13 years and we were ALWAYS 100% set buy Sept 1st! No all the merchandise was in (the new items always took longer to come in) but it was ready to go. The last few years, before we closed, we were ready by Aug 15th. So frustrating...


----------



## Mirage2u

On a happy note, I just received an email from Pier One and they have some amazing things! I'm so going there tomorrow!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I went kinda crazy today after feeling re-energized about the haunt building.

From HomeGoods I picked up a mummy statue for the Egyptian room, an awesome old lady lenticular in a beautiful frame ($9.99, so it was a splurge), and a HUGE poseable spider with flashing eyes for $14. The spider is the closest thing our HomeGoods has had to a large prop. I figured I would "support" (haha) their ordering large props by buying it. 

I also grabbed a flickering candlestick and a hanging reaper ghoul from Rite Aid, and some green lights, a giant poseable ghost and a $2 spider at Walgreens.

Last stop was Goodwill, which was a total joke for new merchandise. Same stuff that Dollar Tree or Walgreens has with a huge markup. Small strobe skulls were $12. $12 at Goodwill. Whatever. I did buy up the plug-in Jack-O-Lanterns they had at $3 apiece in the used stuff.

Anyway, I thinkI may splurge on one larger prop after Halloween City gets their stuff in and Spirit opens. Other than that I'm pretty much done until sales start (yeah, right...but I'll try).

Pictures coming this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Earlier today posted about my trip to Rite Aid drugstore and CVS pharmacy. Here are a few followup pictures:

Loved the giant foam skulls at Rite Aid. Definitely on my list:










And I thought this CVS haunted mirror was really nicely done. The image looked 3D to me and considering the size and price of some of the other mirrors out there, a good deal IMO for 14.99 and within the reach of a lot of families. I forgot what the image inside the mirror said but recall there was a surprising amount of dialogue too.












Rite Aid had a number of hanging reapers, a nice selection of decent looking tombstones (most I think had LED lights), and there was a cheaper version of Gemmy's Giggle Buddies on display. One was a pumpkin cloaked kid and the other was a ghost. The material was way more see thru than the Gemmy version, which I have. They were high up on the top shelf and I didn't get a chance to activate them--assume they were animated.


----------



## Shadowbat

How much are those giant skulls, GoS? We have a Rite Aid right at the end of our street but they have nothing Halloween out yet. Just a 4 foot section of Fall/Harvest.

Ive been to both our area Kmarts, Target, and Wal Mart and not one has any Halloween out yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> How much are those giant skulls, GoS? We have a Rite Aid right at the end of our street but they have nothing Halloween out yet. Just a 4 foot section of Fall/Harvest......



They didn't have prices posted on the shelves yet and I had her scan the skull because it is something I'll go back for. She said it was $19.99, but they also have sales and if you sign up for their rewards card sometimes you get a coupon that way. Last year I saved money by using the rewards card and try to remember to use it every time I buy something from them.


----------



## spookifyKN

Just went to lowes.com and typed in Halloween into the search and they now have some of the gemmys available (and other stuff) up on their website! 

They have the headless horsemen that I mentioned awhile ago in this thread!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Here's a few random photos of what the Real Canadian Superstore had out the other night. (They were still merchandising and they didn't look real impressed with my photo-taking.) I didn't catch many prices but helenticulars were - I think - $5.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not bad GobbyGruesome! I noticed the "Always" sign in the background and thought it looked like the Walmart signage. Is this a sister company?

Those set of 3 skull heads looks like the skulls pathway markers that I bought from Big Lots this year. I'm confused as to which store RCS looks most like. . Decent selection though.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Nope, it's a Canadian chain - I don't *think* they have any affiliations - but maybe they go through some similar distributors. They're mainly about groceries - alot of generic and house brand stuff, but the do carry lots of other things. They had another half aisle with some cooler stuff (which I mentioned in an earlier post) but I didn't get a pic of it.


----------



## mmxvi

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this items today at Marshalls, the Small Jars were $5.99 and the tall one is $9.99, Statue $12.99, candle holders $6.99 each. Candles $5.99 and the Black Ribbon $1.00 each at Target on Clearance.


That statue is awesome! You say you found it at Marshalls? I've been to a few stores already and can't find it


----------



## greaseballs80

mmxvi said:


> That statue is awesome! You say you found it at Marshalls? I've been to a few stores already and can't find it


Yes i found it at Marshalls, they actually had 2, but left the other. I should have grab it in case someone needed it. But if i go back this weekend and see it will get it.


----------



## Jules17

For those in Denver - Cost Plus World Market now has their Halloween items out on the floor. They have a lot of great candle holders, lots of glitter skulls and bones, some Martha Stewart-style lanterns, tableware, etc. Didn't have time to take photos as I was there during my lunch hour.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

greaseballs80 said:


> Yes i found it at Marshalls, they actually had 2, but left the other. I should have grab it in case someone needed it. But if i go back this weekend and see it will get it.


I've been at my TJ Maxx almost every other day for almost 3 weeks looking for that headless horseman statue hoping they would have it since they sometimes get some of the same things as Marshalls, with absolutely no luck! 

I was in Meijer today and they were working on setting up the Halloween stuff in the seasonal area. They didn't have much of the outdoor stuff out yet, just costumes and some of the indoor decor. They had a few things I really liked, including some vintage looking wood cutouts ($4, $5 & $8 depending on size), rustic white JOLs (remind me of NBC - $4/small, $7/large) and silver foiled resin see, hear and speak no evil skeleton figurines ($4/each). I believe they had the same jars w the glitter figure stoppers that TJ Maxx this year too, though TJ Maxx had one with a black cat stopper, which Meijer didn't. The last couple years I've been really impressed with their Fall/Halloween indoor decor.

They also had one of the front facing end caps stocked with Yankee Candle stuff including the pumpkin people votive holders that seem to be very popular this year. They had 2 each of the pumpkin guy in the car ($12.99) and the pumpkin guy holding the caged raven ($9.99). They had shelf price markers for the other's including the raven carriage, but the display was only 1/2 stocked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here are some items I found at CVS Pharmacy yesterday: Beanie Boos (5.99); Peanuts Halloween Figures (6.99) and I believe as in past years' is an exclusive to CVS; Pocket Screamers (2 for $4 or $2.49 each). Not pictured yet is their 5 foot Cocoon Man (19.99) and 36in Butler with Candy Bowl. I hope to get the photo uploaded soon (having some difficulty for some reason, everything else loaded fine. go figure). *photo of cocoon man and butler in my album now.


----------



## blueblurred

So far I have been disappointed (read: I haven't spent much money yet). Here is where I've been:

Michaels
Huge disappointment. They didn't have much, and what they did have was really unimpressive. I usually find at least one bigger prop there that I like, but I walked out with nothing. I haven't given up on them yet, though, let's hope they're not done putting things out.

Homegoods
Again, disappointed. I suppose it all comes down to personal taste, because they had a huge amount of stuff, but none of it spoke to me. They had a lot of cutesy witch and pirate items and fall themed stuff. 

Lowe's
They had several big props and lighted lawn animals, but I got a motion activated zombie arm that looks AWES0ME in low light. I also got the Taste of Home Halloween magazine that had a L0T of neat recipes and party things.

Target 
They were in the process of putting out their stuff, but I managed to get some neat things. It looked like the overall theme this year was anything brightly colored. In the super cheapy section, they had $2.50 rugs and cute buckets. In the main Halloween section, I got some bat napkins and a metal drink dispenser that I will use for cider at my party. I'll probably go back and get the matching ice bucket. They had lots of kids' party activities.

Walgreens
Big selection, lots of cutesy things, good selection of lights, a few masks, large tombstones 2/$10 and 3/$10. They had a really cool full skeleton for $30. 0ut of my budget, I am going to see if they have coupons.


----------



## spookifyKN

On Michael's website they have a 50% off one regular item coupons to use the week of 9/11 through 9/17.


----------



## mmxvi

greaseballs80 said:


> Yes i found it at Marshalls, they actually had 2, but left the other. I should have grab it in case someone needed it. But if i go back this weekend and see it will get it.


Just got back from the last Marshalls in the area- no luck. If you do find another one, let me know. I would really like to have that horseman figure...I'll keep looking as well.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Oh man, I've been on the look out for those Beanie Boos, but haven't seen them anywhere yet! They did a similar ghost last year and for some reason many places didn't receive it, so it's quite hard to come by. I really like the bat as well and I LOVE those Peanuts figurines! I wish we had a CVS, I don't even know where the closest one would be. 



blueblurred said:


> So far I have been disappointed


Today was disappointing for me as well! Went to two Meijer stores looking for the raven stroller YC tea light holder, but neither had it, or the non-Halloween item I was looking for. Also stopped by Big Lots and didn't see anything interesting and the Wal-Mart I went to didn't have even a little hint of anything Halloween, not even candy! Still had several aisles of school supplies that didn't seem to be going anywhere soon.


----------



## The Crow 1994

sumrtym said:


> Really? I thought it was new last year. The reaper I'm assuming you mean the one that was posted like the pumpkin server, and I haven't seen the witch one.


I think you're right about the pumpkin server. It's hard to keep track of all the items and when they came out...lol. The reaper and witch that I wanted REALLY bad were about 5-6 ft tall and made of resin (I believe). I think they were around $300-$400 each. I'll try and find it from an old thread....and post the pics again.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Dollar Tree has these what you call tinsel stuff, and I really like those decorations. They are for indoors, but besides the ones I seen last year, at one Dollar Tree (today I went), I bought a Bat tinsel thing now. These 2 are the other ones they had, but the bat is the one I've never seen before. It's wings are a type of black cloth, but it has the "tinsel" around the wings. So cool!

http://www.eroswholesale.com/images/thumbs/AM26-001158.jpg


----------



## The Crow 1994

Okay. Here are the other props I was referring to. The photos were posted by Ghost of Spookie back in 2009. These photos were taken at a local Home Goods. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...halloween-sighting-stores-152.html#post724500

I did find the exact same Reaper with Pumpkin being sold here at Halloweenasylum.com 

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/soul_taker_with_pumpkin_statue.html

Now, to find out how much shipping would be on such a huge item. I'm guessing it's not going to be cheap.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

"Oh man, I've been on the look out for those Beanie Boos, but haven't seen them anywhere yet! They did a similar ghost last year and for some reason many places didn't receive it, so it's quite hard to come by. I really like the bat as well and I LOVE those Peanuts figurines! I wish we had a CVS, I don't even know where the closest one would be. "



MGOBLUENIK, there are a number of CVS Pharmacies in the Grand Rapids/Wyoming MI area. Is that close to you? Here's their website store locator:
http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/store/storefinder.jsp?startOver=true

As for the exclusive CVS Peanuts Halloween figures, here's the photos from last years' album for the ones I picked up then. My store had that year's version and the previous years' as I recall and I bought all the character ones they had for both years. The only figure I couldn't find was the Schroeder with the piano. I was so bummed and looked at a dozen or so CVS I think.


----------



## a witch from canada

ok had to share this one i couldnt drool all by myself  this is a video of the store and a link to their web site (yes some is expensive) but a pleasure to the eyes  
http://www.cityflowers.com/


----------



## Penumbra

That "Soul Taker" guy is the one I was talking about earlier. Hes pretty darn cool, but he scares the hell out of my kids. So he's got to stay in the garage.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Thanks, Ghost of Spookie! After I posted I checked the CVS store locator and the closest is about 40 minutes away, but only a couple blocks from where one of my best friends lives! I called her up and asked her pick up whatever she could find if she were ever by CVS. Thanks for the pictures of last years figurines too! My stance is I'm a "non-collector" even though it seems I have quite a collection of Peanuts stuff!  lol It's one of those things were I don't go out specifically looking for Peanuts stuff, but if I happen upon something I really like I'll get it and I receive alot of Snoopy stuff from friends and family.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

World Market is starting to put theirs out. Like these wind chimes, the bamboo type give a good 'bone rattling' type sound


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Will try to get pictures , but CVS has 6 ft animated reapers for 29.99 Got a coupon off of receipt for 30% off so got it for $20


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons

Unfortunately I have no pictures, but I'll report that the Walmart near me just started putting stuff out. They've had an isle and a half of candy for about a week but no props until now. Most of it was still in boxes, but I know they had 34-inch skeletons like Michaels for $9.98, small foggers for $25, and 12 piece bags of plastic bones also for $9.98. 

Strangely enough, I price-checked the 34-inch guys and the bag of bones, and they both rang up at $2.00! I'm pretty sure it's a mistake, but I had to resist cleaning out their whole selection.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Sorry about multiple posts it was telling me server busy, try again!


----------



## 2012FordFocus

I'm in east TN and every store here (except Wal-Mart and Target) has their stuff out. Walgreens has some great stuff for folks that havent checked it out yet.


----------



## 2012FordFocus

It's so hard not to spend a fortune on decorations. I would love to create a massive graveyard in my front lawn (it's a good size) but my bank account wont allow me.


----------



## The Crow 1994

Penumbra said:


> That "Soul Taker" guy is the one I was talking about earlier. Hes pretty darn cool, but he scares the hell out of my kids. So he's got to stay in the garage.


Penumbra,

Did you end up getting it at Home Goods? How long ago did you buy it? What do you think of it, quality vs cost vs effect? 

Thanks!


----------



## MissMandy

Dropped into Super Walmart and they were starting to put stuff out. 3' skellies for $9, a 6pk of soda bottle labels for $1 (these are the only prices I remember). But they also had shiny black cauldrons, tombstones, chains, quite a few animatronics, snowglobes that makes scary sounds and bats fly around inside, party bowls (one was orange w/ a JOL face and the other was green w/ black skellies), baking cups, Halloween figures that sing and dance, black roses...that's all I can remember lol. The shelves still looked pretty empty, so there's lots more to come!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

2012FordFocus said:


> It's so hard not to spend a fortune on decorations. I would love to create a massive graveyard in my front lawn (it's a good size) but my bank account wont allow me.


I saw some amazing items created by people using things that were free or basically free. Helps if you are creative but think about the absolutely mind blowing props that people like PumpkinRot make from paper and glue. I've seen other cool stuff made out of recyclable materials. I guess you have to be willing to be creative and try stuff out but it can be alot of fun to make things unless you are a procrastinator and put pressure on yourself to finish it the week before Halloween. It's easy to make props with a mask, some old clothes and some ingenuity. There should be some threads of peoples prop made with recyclable material on the forum if you are interested. I know I've seen people say they find stuff listed for free as well as long as you come and pick it up. Dollar Tree and places like it are a great source of inexpensive decoration and things to make things with. If you spread it out over a year, it's not that painful either.


----------



## sumrtym

The Crow 1994 said:


> Okay. Here are the other props I was referring to.


Thanks for digging those up! Those are nice, and I really like that the pumpkin lights up for the reaper. I still favor the pumpkin server, although kind of wish he didn't have mittens on or the cowboy kerchief. If they had made it so you could add your own lighting to the inside of his pumpkin head and the one at the feet, it REALLY would rock hard. As it is, if Homegoods comes up with him, I'll snatch him up in a heartbeat. The biggest props I've ever seen at ours, though, are the wall hanging 5-6' ones though.


----------



## sumrtym

a witch from canada said:


> ok had to share this one i couldnt drool all by myself  this is a video of the store and a link to their web site (yes some is expensive) but a pleasure to the eyes
> http://www.cityflowers.com/


Wow, I'd say they have the high prices. Those glass pumpkins can be had at Pier One for a LOT less money, as one example. Agree, neat to look at though.

If you look at their webpage, the last items of Halloween on page 3 if you don't change the sort are the light up jack-o-lanterns being mass produced under license from Pumpkinrot and wife.


----------



## Deadna

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Thanks, Ghost of Spookie! After I posted I checked the CVS store locator and the closest is about 40 minutes away, but only a couple blocks from where one of my best friends lives! I called her up and asked her pick up whatever she could find if she were ever by CVS.


I saw those beeanie boos at walgreens for around $5 I believe


----------



## TrickRTreater

Wal-Greens FINALLY has their stuff out.

Half an aisle of nothing but candy, and the other half with costumes, masks, stuff.

Target had some baking things, some candy. That's it. STILL. Everything else is still summer/back to school things.

It's REALLY harshing my Hallow-mellow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna said:


> I saw those beeanie boos at walgreens for around $5 I believe


So far my trip into CVS was the only time I've seen them in my area. My Walgreens carries Beanie Boos but there were totally different than the ones that I saw at CVS.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

A few more photos from Superstore (Canada)


----------



## TrickRTreater

BR1MSTON3 said:


> World Market is starting to put theirs out. Like these wind chimes, the bamboo type give a good 'bone rattling' type sound


Must...have...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Some great props there GobbyGruesome. Some how I had the impression that Halloween wasn't a big deal up there. Couldn't prove it to me with some of the pics I've seen from across the border!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some how I had the impression that Halloween wasn't a big deal up there.


 *spittake* We LOVE Halloween up here! It's huge! We've got something like 12 Halloween stores opening up in my city in the next week or so.


----------



## spiderqueen

GobbyGruesome said:


>


...Recordable? Oh, the possibilities... Okay, I'm getting one.


----------



## TrickRTreater

I see a pumpkin with a button under the skull.

What does that do?


----------



## a witch from canada

GobbyGruesome said:


> A few more photos from Superstore (Canada)



oh i want the 5ft butler how much was he ? where is superstore at ? thanks for the cool pictures


----------



## Spinechiller

Went to two Canadian Tires today, the one closest to me had one isle of Halloween, an end cap and four metal bins. There was lot's to choose from, lot's of Gemmy products as well. Here is a list of props I remember. Also my local store had lot's of stuff left from last year so some items are on clearance, watch for the red tags. Also the hanging witch from Grandin road is $20 instead of $39.00 (here is a link from Grandin Road) http://www.grandinroad.com/ghostly-...-haven/shop-by-scene/witches-den-scene/373980. 

- Jason animated door sign $8.70

- Dancing Frankenstein $14.99

- Pumpkin/ghost lights $14.99

-Animated Jason or Freddy mini $24.99 

-Nightscapes spider and pumpkin $34.99

- Lot's of inflatables prices vary 

- Severed heads $24.99

and more


----------



## Penumbra

I need to move to Canada someday! You guys always seem to be the first to get things!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

a witch from canada said:


> oh i want the 5ft butler how much was he ? where is superstore at ? thanks for the cool pictures


Thanks! It looks like he was $129. (This store is in Calgary) I just checked wikipedia and it looks like there's no Superstores in Québec.  I guess Maxi and co. is owned by the same company (Loblaws) and they exist in Quebec, but I'm not sure if the merchandise would be similar.

I guess they're turning Maple Leaf Gardens into a Superstore!(?)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My Walmart Supercenter had out candy and all the back to school stuff way gone and the had Halloween stuff out. they still had a lot to put out though. I couldn't help myself, I got the only 2 35' skeletons and a 12 piece bag of bones!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Stopped by Walgreens today and they finally started to get some stuff out. They had candy, Ty plush (including the Beanie Boo ghost & bat - my dad bought me the ghost  ) and novelty drinkwear and the like, but no lights or props yet.









Ran across the street to Meijer and they had some more stuff out, no new Yankee Candle pieces. Several more things caught my eye though. The ghost blowmold is one of my favorite Halloween molds, and I don't have him yet ($25)! The resin skull is really cool, the eyes have LED lights and the thing is big and HEAVY, I'd say at least 30-40 lbs ($50). 









Instantly noticed the fortune teller sign, it's metal and even though you can't tell in the pic, the arm & magnifer piece are on a spring, so it moves back and forth. Had to get it since it was only $5! They also had the oval lighted Dracula's Pub sign that Big Lots is carrying for $15.









I also noticed this skeleton statue that I think was being found at Homesense/Marshalls/TJ Maxx. The eyes are color changing LEDs and was priced $15, not sure what they were going for at the other stores.


----------



## a witch from canada

GobbyGruesome said:


> Thanks! It looks like he was $129. (This store is in Calgary) I just checked wikipedia and it looks like there's no Superstores in Québec.  I guess Maxi and co. is owned by the same company (Loblaws) and they exist in Quebec, but I'm not sure if the merchandise would be similar.
> 
> I guess they're turning Maple Leaf Gardens into a Superstore!(?)


no maxi here is a simple grocery stores nothing else even our loblaws dont get this kind of stuff ...


----------



## CobhamManor

I need to check out Wal-Mart! It seems like they might have some cool stuff this year! 

My Dollar Tree still only has out a few endcaps....


----------



## blueblurred

MGOBLUENIK said:


> the fortune teller sign, it's metal


I am insanely jealous! No Meijers in my state, and I went to their website to find it but it isn't sold there... I am so sad! Great find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MGOBLUENIK, thanks for the Meijer photos. I like that fortuneteller sign too. Not quite like the ouiji board sign that some people at Big Lots picked up but along the same lines. The giant skull looks like the one that Costco had, not the first year which is when I bought mine, but the second year when it went from more life-like to more ominous. My version weighs a ton as well. They are well constructed. Can't remember what they sold for but I'm guessing in that same price range. I think a good deal for the quality and size. If you watch the shopping threads year after year it seems like a number of the props make the rounds between stores and areas of the country. Kind of nice because many people fall in love with props that aren't being sold in their area and get too pricey to ship.

As for the Danger Skellies they look like the ones I saw at my HG. I can't remember the price. Our store's had a broken LED or other damage so when I noticed it put it back. Someone else might have bought one though. Price sounds about right though as most of the HG items were somewhere between 9.99 and 14.99 with 24.99 being on the higher side for larger items.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

My Dollar Tree had more Halloween stuff in when I was there today, I left with 2 bags of stuff!


----------



## mikeerdas

*Another thread*

Didn't realize this thread existed, so I'd created another thread. Includes photos of several new-to-me items I found today in various U.S. retail stores:

*New and interesting Halloween prop items at retail stores this weekend?*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108187-new-interesting-halloween-prop-items-retail-stores-weekend.html

Don't really need to know what was on sale formerly in 2011. Only what I can pick-up between now and Halloween in local stores.


----------



## wiccanlord

cityflowers looks to have some great items ,but boy are the prices high,karldon


----------



## HauntedDiva

Saw a 5ft glow in the dark plastic skeleton at target that was pretty sweet. They also had the mummy torso and swinging screetching bat from last year. Some really unique venetian style masks, tombstones, a ton of candy... amoungst other things. A few repeats from last year but overall I'm happy with the decor, not as much glitter this year. On a bonus note my walgreens finally agreed to check the back of the store for the 5 ft skeleton. (after a few weeks of me hounding them) And tonight I brought home my new buddy! He's reclining on my lounger as I type this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HauntedDiva, congrats on your persistence and your new skellie!! If the stores are only getting a few of these in you need to ask them to check or be left out in the cold without any bones! Hope others here realize that. Those Clown jack-in-the-boxes flew off the shelves and were sold out in no time 2 years ago, commanding a huge chunk of change off eBay.


I went back to CVS today to use a $5 off coupon and saw a nice LED Singing Skull in a Cage battery-operated guy. His eyes light up and he sings a song that has the words "it's party time down in the graveyard". I don't think his mouth moves. The cage is 2 feet tall. The song sounds familiar and I was wondering if it was part of the Disney Haunted Mansion songs. I took a video of it and will see if I can upload it to YouTube later on, probably tomorrow. I'll repost if I do.






BTW it's sound activated and 12.99. It may warrant another trip in. 

I did pick up two nicely done haunted mirrors, $14.99 each that I'll post under the What did you Buy today? thread later. I mentioned them before. Have video on those too. And if I hadn't been a little kid trying out *all* the mirrors, I wouldn't have discovered that there were actually 3 versions in my store: a witch, and two male figures. The witch says witchy things and the two males, one with a mouth opened kind of in a scream, both have the same audio track about being trapped in the mirror, help get me out.... Nothing on the box indicated what version it was unless I missed something. Pretty nice though and both the cashier and the lady customer said so too unsolicited when they asked what I was buying and I showed them it in action.

The Haunted Mirror Witch Version:






The Haunted Mirror Ghost Version (same audio as Vampire version):






I checked out the Cocoon Man, $19.99, and he is 5 feet tall but doesn't move, just has LED eyes that light up. I figured I liked the mirrors better and could throw skeleton parts together to make the equivalent of the cocoon man on my own.


----------



## sleah

Went to multiple Walgreens today once I discovered one had some Halloween stuff out. Bought two $30, 5' skeletons (bought at 2 different stores because they only had 1 each). Tried 3 other stores but they only had candy out so far. Would love a few more so I figure I'm going to be stalking Walgreen's


----------



## sweet&sinister

Ghost of Spookie said:


> HauntedDiva, congrats on your persistence and your new skellie!! If the stores are only getting a few of these in you need to ask them to check or be left out in the cold without any bones! Hope others here realize that. Those Clown jack-in-the-boxes flew off the shelves and were sold out in no time 2 years ago, commanding a huge chunk of change off eBay.
> 
> 
> I went back to CVS today to use a $5 off coupon and saw a nice LED Singing Skull in a Cage battery-operated guy. His eyes light up and he sings a song that has the words "it's party time down in the graveyard". I don't think his mouth moves. The cage is 2 feet tall. The song sounds familiar and I was wondering if it was part of the Disney Haunted Mansion songs. I took a video of it and will see if I can upload it to YouTube later on, probably tomorrow. I'll repost if I do.
> 
> BTW it's sound activated and 12.99. It may warrant another trip in. I did pick up two nicely done haunted mirrors, $14.99 each that I'll post under the What did you Buy today? thread later. I mentioned them before. Have video on those too. And if I hadn't been a little kid trying out *all* the mirrors, I wouldn't have discovered that there were actually 3 versions in my store: a witch, and two male figures. The witch says witchy things and the two males, one with a mouth opened kind of in a scream, both have the same audio track about being trapped in the mirror, help get me out.... Nothing on the box indicated what version it was unless I missed something. Pretty nice though and both the cashier and the lady customer said so too unsolicited when they asked what I was buying and I showed them it in action.
> 
> I checked out the Cocoon Man, $19.99, and he is 5 feet tall but doesn't move, just has LED eyes that light up. I figured I liked the mirrors better and could throw skeleton parts together to make the equivalent of the cocoon man on my own.


 Do you know if those are the same mirrors on the Kmart website by Totally Ghoul? They have a witch,vampire & ghost for 19.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sweet&sinister said:


> Do you know if those are the same mirrors on the Kmart website by Totally Ghoul? They have a witch,vampire & ghost for 19.99.



*YES, this is the exact same frame, exact same faces, but CVS is selling theirs for $14.99 instead!!!* If you go to Kmart's website you can do an enlarge on the image of the product and get a good view of each face in the mirror. _We're about to go out to lunch so I won't be able to post any videos until later today._ I bought the witch and the ghost (with the open mouth) and from my video you'll be able to hear what each of them says. The ghost and the vampire said the same thing. The Kmart site only has a picture up, not a video BTW.

I saved $5 off of my purchase because of a coupon they sent me as a rewards card member. And when I went to use my card to buy the items I got a register coupon for $3 off my next purchase as well. CVS also periodically does this print an instant coupon thing for it's rewards card members where you either use their price/card scanner and it will generate something for you or sometimes at the register it will spit out a coupon like what happened to me yesterday. If you watch their flyers (also available online incase you don't get them in your regular mail, or pick up in the store), they should be running some halloween merchandise sales in the coming weeks.

This is a great little prop that the bigger kids might watch as they pass by because the face looks really nice 3D through the mirror when activated (kind of fun to see how it works if you've never seen something like this before), and I think the little kids will get a big kick out of it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since CVS is selling the same Totally Ghoul mirror, I wonder if the CVS Cocoon Man (19.99) is the same as Totally Ghoul's Spider Victim. They are both the same length. The Kmart version shows the head hanging at the bottom and the CVS guy is at the top. The CVS box showed it's eyes lit and didn't say anything about him shaking, so I didn't think they were the same. Has anyone bought the CVS Cocoon Guy yet?


BTW Kmart has a special right now on online purchases--free shipping. I didn't check out the details but if don't live near one and would be having them ship out your items, you might want to look into this.


----------



## sweet&sinister

Thanks Ghost Of Spookie. I'll check my cvs & see if they have it yet. I'll be watching for your video.


----------



## greaseballs80

@ mmxvi, Guess what i found for you? Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Penumbra

Went by the downtown area today, and I was shocked to see that my second spirit store opened up unannounced!

I wanted to buy the whole store. But due to space (and my wife), I could only buy three things.

The Flesh Eating Zombie, The Harvester, and The Jumping Spider. But I'm happy since those are like the most popular things this year!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

2012FordFocus said:


> It's so hard not to spend a fortune on decorations. I would love to create a massive graveyard in my front lawn (it's a good size) but my bank account wont allow me.


Hey thanks for the heads-up. We're in Northeast TN and have been checking periodically but there was nothing at Walgreens a few days ago


----------



## 2012FordFocus

These stores were in Greeneville and Morristown.


----------



## CobhamManor

I stopped in Wal-Mart and the entire garden center was still fully stocked with everything they've had all summer! NO Halloween stuff at all! But then I went out into the covered garden area (which is already in winter mode) and was shocked at what I saw! Two huge wall-fulls of Halloween boxes, ready to be moved into the store! It looked like the entire stock of goods was in already. 

I recall only a few item names from the boxes:

Grave Raver Animatronic
Shaking Witch Animatronic
Fog Accessories
Modular Cat Animatronic
Spider Candy Bowl!

Yeah...that's about all I can remember. There was a TON of stuff; it looks like this year might be at least a little interesting for Wal-Mart in-store!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> Went by the downtown area today, and I was shocked to see that my second spirit store opened up unannounced!
> 
> I wanted to buy the whole store. But due to space (and my wife), I could only buy three things.
> 
> The Flesh Eating Zombie, The Harvester, and The Jumping Spider. But I'm happy since those are like the most popular things this year!



Excellent luck in your timing and what you chose. All 3 of those props were selling out around me, the spider especially.


----------



## mmxvi

greaseballs80 said:


> @ mmxvi, Guess what i found for you? Let me know if you are still interested.


Thanks so much! I sent you a pm.


----------



## spookifyKN

My Target is pretty much ready to go! They have some really neat stuff this year!

and just as a side note, our local grocery store started selling Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Cookies - Delicious!!!


----------



## Penumbra

What kind of life size things does Target have this year?


----------



## spiderqueen

CobhamManor said:


> I stopped in Wal-Mart and the entire garden center was still fully stocked with everything they've had all summer! NO Halloween stuff at all! But then I went out into the covered garden area (which is already in winter mode) and was shocked at what I saw! Two huge wall-fulls of Halloween boxes, ready to be moved into the store! It looked like the entire stock of goods was in already.
> 
> I recall only a few item names from the boxes:
> 
> Grave Raver Animatronic
> Shaking Witch Animatronic
> Fog Accessories
> Modular Cat Animatronic
> Spider Candy Bowl!
> 
> Yeah...that's about all I can remember. There was a TON of stuff; it looks like this year might be at least a little interesting for Wal-Mart in-store!


My Walmart also has absolutely nothing out yet as far as decorations or props go (what is wrong with them?!) but has the boxes stacked up in the garden center like yours. However, they are behind a railing with a sign that says "associates only." But they have a lot of candy out, and one of the cardboard displays has a picture of this spider candy bowl on the side. I really hope it's the same one they are actually going to be selling, because it looks like high-quality ceramic from the picture, and I'd love to have one. I took a photo of it with my cell phone.


----------



## tlc102462

Penumbra said:


> What kind of life size things does Target have this year?


I'd like to know what life size things Target has also - keep us posted, it kind of eliminates the hunt!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

spookify, did you notice if they had any Halloween M&M's in stock?

Last year, M&M's/Mars decided to axe the Halloween mix in favor of an "Autumn Mix".  Now I ask you, WHAT THE HELL WERE THOSE @#!%$& THINKING?? There is nothing vaguely spooky about a mix of brownish red, warm yellow, and brown. 

Soooo, this year I've tried to remain cautiously optimistic, and hope that the suits over at M/M have regained their sanity. Normally I always purchase my seasonal M&M's at Target, and I'm almost afraid to check at my local store, fearing the return of the loathsome "Autumn Mix".


----------



## Shadowbat

The store I work at only has the autumn themed M&Ms. Havent seen any actual "Halloween" ones anywhere.


We were at Target this morning and they finally started on their Halloween section/display. They said probably a couple more days and they should have everything up. They are late this year.

WalMart also has nothing Halloween. Only an aisle of Harvest decor.

Kmart. Nada.


----------



## Xane

Several of our Walgreens have finally put out their Halloween merchandise but no sign of the $8 candelabras! 

Most of them have one or two of the skeletons. Waiting for payday (and some time to clear a small spot in the garage for them). I really shouldn't wait but we'll see.

Walmart is slowly getting set up... they have a lot of the lights that Big Lots is currently price gouging people who think they're going to get a good deal *ahem* selling at a higher price point.


----------



## xxnick0424

My local Acme had a lot of halloween things out, they covered the isles in spider webs, which i thought was cool. Also my local CVS put out all their halloween merchandise.


----------



## sumrtym

tlc102462 said:


> I'd like to know what life size things Target has also - keep us posted, it kind of eliminates the hunt!


One I was in had a 6' tall skeleton for $40, and a better detailed 5' glow in the dark one.


----------



## spookifyKN

From what I remember (we were kind of in a hurry) was the skeletons but I didn't really see anything life size. Lots of graveyard stuff. If I get a chance to go back, I will try and take a few pics!

Funny enough, they hadn't stocked their Halloween candy yet, but from our ad they advertised the "autumn" m&ms. 

Our walmart had candy and I was only on a mission to get the Reeces Peanut Butter Pumpkin cups.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

2012FordFocus said:


> These stores were in Greeneville and Morristown.


I decided to go by some stores in Johnson City. Spirit is finally open but only have half their stuff out. The dollar tree had some nice new things. I grabbed my wife some decoration signs. The Target in JC has a few things out and I grabbed some bloody foot prints for my bathroom. Then I found the Walgreens were fully stocked! Grabbed a 5 foot skeleton and a haunted candelabra


----------



## halloween333

Had an aisle of decorations at my walmart!!














Sorry the second picture is blurry


----------



## SasyGrl31

Nothing much in my town either. Me and the boyfriend are travelling almost 3 hours tomorrow to try to do some real Halloween shopping.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Haunted Mirror prop (from CVS)*

I uploaded videos I took of the Haunted Mirror prop that I picked up from CVS over the weekend, as well as the Singing Skull in a Cage prop. Purchased both the witch and the ghost version (there's a vampire also but same audio track as the ghost). This apparently is the same prop that Kmart is selling. 

I decided to add the videos under the original thread post so here it is: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-118.html Post #1175

What you really can't see as well in the videos is that if you look at the mirror from a more side view, the image in the mirror has a 3D quality to it.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Has anyone this clown prop in stores ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-KI...476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a13f5e8e4

I'm pretty sure it's prob for sale at a CVS or Walgreens something like that and for quite a bit less.  Gotta get any new clowns I can find.. heh heh ;D


----------



## Halloweenfan

^He's at Walgreen's, and Menards. At both places, they also have a Count Dracula version of that.


----------



## terri73

Our walmart finally started braking out halloween stuff. I am surprised at how much stuff there is this year. Several rows of costumes, some props like someone else posted. A lot more stuff than they have had the past couple years. I actually found a couple things i wanna pick up.


----------



## sumrtym

At Homegoods, not in the Halloween section but regular home decor, was a 2' tall or so statue of an owl sitting on a big skull on top of 2 books. The whole thing was a distressed ivory type color. It was $40. Thought I'd mention it for anyone interested since it wasn't where you'd normally be looking.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I uploaded videos I took of the Haunted Mirror prop that I picked up from CVS over the weekend, as well as the Singing Skull in a Cage prop. Purchased both the witch and the ghost version (there's a vampire also but same audio track as the ghost). This apparently is the same prop that Kmart is selling.
> 
> I decided to add the videos under the original thread post so here it is: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101229-2011-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-118.html Post #1175
> 
> What you really can't see as well in the videos is that if you look at the mirror from a more side view, the image in the mirror has a 3D quality to it.


thanks for posting the videos , i like the witch alot  what size are they ? 

the ghost one as the same saying and voice as the large mirror i got last year ( spirit was selling it)


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Halloweenfan said:


> ^He's at Walgreen's, and Menards. At both places, they also have a Count Dracula version of that.


Thanks ! I def will be stopping by and looking for one ! ;D


----------



## Autumn Myth

If you can believe it, the stores around me (besides michaels) just started putting out Halloween stuff this past week. Also, in many of the stores they've also started displaying Christmas items. I love christmas just as much as halloween but even for me that's a bit early.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> thanks for posting the videos , i like the witch alot  what size are they ?
> 
> the ghost one as the same saying and voice as the large mirror i got last year ( spirit was selling it)




You're welcome. The Haunted Mirrors are 12 inches high. I bought two of them and am thinking I will pick up other mirrors from Dollar Tree and make a hallway for kids to pass down with mirrors on the wall and hide the two mirrors I bought among the real ones so hopefully it will come as a surprise when they get triggered at different times.


----------



## lorddeathbane

i want one of those recordable talking skulls but i dont have any stores by me. anyone want to get me one?


----------



## Halloweenfan

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Thanks ! I def will be stopping by and looking for one ! ;D


Here's a video of what he does:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGBTcvXuw9U


----------



## adam

I found target so far to be disappointing. They only had one isle, isle two was empty still. The last few years, they have done the same thing. What happened to "themes" every year? The focus seems to have shifted to "indoor party decor" instead of yard haunt materials. I did see a few great tombstones though!


----------



## BlueFrog

For those who've seen both the $30 Walgreens skele and the $50 HomeGoods skele, what are your opinions of quality of one versus the other, with price not a factor?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> For those who've seen both the $30 Walgreens skele and the $50 HomeGoods skele, what are your opinions of quality of one versus the other, with price not a factor?



BlueFrog, did you mean $30 Walgreens and $50 _Spirit Haloween_? If so I saw the SH first and remember thinking " nice"! It sold out before i went back so unfortunately didn't get to take a better look. I have the Walgreens one and really do like it. Lightweight but very realistic. I thought the joints were nice and not really noticeable. If you bought any of the Walmart realistic ground breakers a few years back (Halloween City was selling them last year), i think they are of a similar material, a plastic I assume.

I think someone on the forum said they bought the SH one first and then picked up the Walgreens one when it came out. They'd be in the best position to answer and hopefully will see your post.


----------



## Kaiju Nexus

Halloweenfan said:


> Here's a video of what he does:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGBTcvXuw9U



How much is that going for?


----------



## Guest

I would tell anyone and everyone to buy the Walgreens Skeleton it is by far amazing for its price. I cleared the shelves over here of them all.


----------



## Penumbra

I know I have probably asked this a million times (slight exaggeration), but does anybody have any pictures of Target's selection for this year?


----------



## tlc102462

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BlueFrog, did you mean $30 Walgreens and $50 _Spirit Haloween_? If so I saw the SH first and remember thinking " nice"! It sold out before i went back so unfortunately didn't get to take a better look. I have the Walgreens one and really do like it. Lightweight but very realistic. I thought the joints were nice and not really noticeable. If you bought any of the Walmart realistic ground breakers a few years back (Halloween City was selling them last year), i think they are of a similar material, a plastic I assume.
> 
> I think someone on the forum said they bought the SH one first and then picked up the Walgreens one when it came out. They'd be in the best position to answer and hopefully will see your post.


I've been to 3 Walgreen's near me - 3 of them - and not ONE has that skeleton! Not a one!! Can't believe I can't grab it!!


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods had out 2 large busts, one male one female in gray stone look. The man is creepy looking with a bat at his neckline, the woman was the better of the two (IMO) with a spider at her neckline, pointed teeth, scars, and a wound on the head. They were heavy, not light, resin and $30 ea.


----------



## 22606

Walmart was beginning to set up and actually had decor today (it's the end of the world...







); in the same plaza, once again, was Halloween City (which I also stopped at, of course), so maybe Walmart _finally_ realized that they were screwing themselves over by not offering decor the last couple of years and decided to correct that mistake. For those who think that their fog machine is too plain, there were quite a few varieties of accessories for them, such as gargoyle-faced tombstones, pumpkins, and skulls, all 3 in a box (for $14.97 per style). There were the often-found groundbreakers, such as skeletons dressed as pirates and prisoners, plus a new, pumpkin-faced one. Not surprisingly, the foam tombstones were back in full force. 

There weren't many costumes out yet, but they had the original and new _Scream_ ones, which will likely prove to be big sellers this year. As for masks, there were some wicked masquerade ones in black/red and black/silver, as well as the usual suspects (the often-cheesy-looking latex masks







). In the clothing sections were some very cool Halloween-themed shirts, including movie characters (Freddy, Jason, and Chucky); glow-in-the-dark zombies, skeletons coming out of graves, and a skull made up of various designs; plus some long-sleeved, layered ones in the Juniors' section (I _really_ liked the one with a 'Dia de Los Muertos' vibe).

Figured that I'd let others know, since Walmart may be worth stopping in at this year









By this time next year, I will hopefully have a halfway-decent phone that can take pictures, so you all will get treated to photos, rather than my long-winded gibberish










**For those interested, pics of 2 of the GITD Walmart shirts have been added: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...t-did-you-find-buy-today-336.html#post1160007


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> I know I have probably asked this a million times (slight exaggeration), but does anybody have any pictures of Target's selection for this year?



The Real Joker started a thread on this a little while ago. Started posting pics the other day. Here's a link to Page 4 of the thread where the pics start. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...fficial-halloween-2011-target-pictures-4.html


----------



## mikeerdas

*My Target has nearly all their Halloween stuff out*

My Target (central North Carolina) has nearly all their Halloween stuff out. Someone said Target wasn't selling Yard Haunt stuff this season?!?

$20 animated snake prop:








$20 Swinging Bat:








$20 Flying Ghost:








$20 Scary Reaper:








$70 Thrashing Zombie:








$30 Hanging Caged Skeleton:








$60 Grave Guardian (sorry, pic was too blurry)

$1 ea Black Roses:








End cap with misc items:








Full sized skeleton ($40?)








($8?) Black Light Glow Spray - anyone know what color it glows?








$12 Gargoyle:








I *think* I saw a $25 400 watt fogger with a wireless remote control. Not 100% positive.

If someone could post more stuff from Walmart's offerings this year I'd appreciate it. Mine cleared the shelves and put some costumes out. But no prop-type merchandise.


----------



## Penumbra

Wait, Target has the caged skeleton for only $30? DAMMIT! and I already got mine from Lowe's for $50!

Lesson Learned.


----------



## ironmaiden

Someone probably already mentioned this so I apologize if Im being redundant but I saw the X Ray Reaper at Walmart yesterday for about $60. I made a mental note of the price but am not 100% sure now. Looks to be the same item that is on Grandin Road for $169.


----------



## ironmaiden

Penumbra said:


> Wait, Target has the caged skeleton for only $30? DAMMIT! and I already got mine from Lowe's for $50!
> 
> Lesson Learned.



Hey just do what I have always done over the years, return it. Take it back to Lowes, $20 in your pocket is better than in theirs.


----------



## GhostHost999

ironmaiden said:


> Someone probably already mentioned this so I apologize if Im being redundant but I saw the X Ray Reaper at Walmart yesterday for about $60. I made a mental note of the price but am not 100% sure now. Looks to be the same item that is on Grandin Road for $169.


 I think it is the same since that skeleton was being sold at Sam's last year, and Walmart sometime's sells Sam's previous year stuff as "newly released"


----------



## CobhamManor

Wow! Target has the Caged Reaper I've wanted for years! I might get it! 

And I also want the Striking Snake from Target!


----------



## Spinechiller

Went to Shoppers Drug Mart today, they finally have Halloween  Lot's of neat items this year, they have the witches spell book for $20.00 and a life size witch for $40.00 etc. It's worth checking out, if anyone is interested.


----------



## ironmaiden

Lucky you in the Great White North!! 

I've been looking for a decent priced Witches Spell Book


----------



## Penumbra

I know Walgreens has been mentioned a lot on this thread, but I wanted to share what I found.

I WAS gonna get the $30 life size skeleton but a 12' hanging ghoul for the same price was a better buy IMO.

They also had a 90" hanging spider for $30 as well. I plan on going back and getting it as soon as they have a sale!

I also got two 7' hanging ghosts for $5 each! And a couple of smaller animations from Gemmy.


(P.S. $60 for the X-ray reaper is INCREDIBLE! Hope my Wal-mart has one!)


----------



## Xane

The bag of bones at Walgreens for $8 is a pretty good buy too, I think I paid more than that _with_ a coupon at Halloween City last year. I just wish it had a ribcage... I'd be willing to spend another $4-6 for a ribcage with it too (hint hint corporate buyers who _*think no one knows they're lurking here*_).


----------



## sumrtym

Wal-mart has two x-ray reapers, actually. One actually dances.

Regarding the snow globes at TJ Maxx, Homegoods, & Marshall's that are on pedestals, that is indeed a bat. The snow is black, but there are a few bats mixed in the snow too.


----------



## ironmaiden

sumrtym said:


> Wal-mart has two x-ray reapers, actually. One actually dances.
> 
> Regarding the snow globes at TJ Maxx, Homegoods, & Marshall's that are on pedestals, that is indeed a bat. The snow is black, but there are a few bats mixed in the snow too.


I only saw one version at my walmart, I didnt read anything about it dancing on the box, maybe thats why it is $60.


----------



## Red

Saw this guy at Walmart (Canada) tonight!








I was surprised at the price too! Compared to Spirit, it's around $30 cheaper!


----------



## a witch from canada

for canadians Rona as ivana the rising witch for 115$ 
(just like this one http://www.grandinroad.com/ivana-an...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/373937 )


----------



## Chaserbug

Warning for 2 Target items: I had two foggers from there that did not work and the rising reaper for $20 is junk.


----------



## creeeepycathy

walmart $25. animated; moves head in/ out; jaw moves up/ down; eyes light up red; yells 'boo! hey, where you going? get back here' Hilarious. So, I had to get it. LOL


----------



## Chaserbug

oh I like that too! Can't wait to check out Walmart.


----------



## talkingcatblues

creeeepycathy said:


> yells 'boo! hey, where you going? get back here'


That is awesome.


----------



## Penumbra

Can someone please post pictures of Wal-mart's X-ray reapers?


----------



## halloween71

my walmart has crap so far.nothing cool.


----------



## Shadowbat

Target finally put more stuff out, but its only about half done. Still lots of open areas with nothing stocked. They sure are taking their time this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Long-lasting, Energy-efficient black light and green light bulbs $4 at Big Lots today. These were in the light bulb section, not in Halloween.


----------



## sumrtym

ironmaiden said:


> I only saw one version at my walmart, I didnt read anything about it dancing on the box, maybe thats why it is $60.


The dancing one is also $59, same price.


----------



## The Real Joker

Paint It Black said:


> Long-lasting, Energy-efficient black light and green light bulbs $4 at Big Lots today. These were in the light bulb section, not in Halloween.
> View attachment 86760


Nice find!
I bought a CFL Blacklight (60 watts) last week somewhere else for $3....I forgot where though, LOL


----------



## sambone

Walmart has Honky the clown for a great price and free ship to store, huge savings for a new 2011 expensive prop


----------



## mikeerdas

*What I did with my $8 flickering candelabra & $10 Flying Ghost, both from Walgreens*

Lights out:





Lights on:





A new thread I started about this build:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108565-flying-candelabra-using-8-flicker-candelabra-10-flying-ghost-walgreens-2011-a.html


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Paint It Black said:


> Long-lasting, Energy-efficient black light and green light bulbs $4 at Big Lots today. These were in the light bulb section, not in Halloween.
> View attachment 86760


Do the blacklight bulbs actually work like blacklights ? I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mikeerdas that is one GREAT IDEA!!!!!! Now I need to pick up the WG candleabra! I have a few of those flying ghost props from Big Lots already. Thanks for sharing your idea. Best use for a flying ghost in a while.

I wasn't planning on picking up the candleabra as I've seen people build nicer looking ones and figured I'd end up doing the same, but I did notice how lightweight the WG one was and it's obviously a good prop for this cool effect. You just sold me on it!


----------



## Penumbra

Can somebody PLEASE post a picture of the dancing X-ray reaper?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

What a great idea, Mike!!! I have a couple of those flying ghosts, waiting to be transformed! Heading to Walgreens tomorrow to get me one of those candles. My theme is Haunted Mansion! This is going to be perfect!


----------



## mikeerdas

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mikeerdas that is one GREAT IDEA!!!!!! Now I need to pick up the WG candleabra! I have a few of those flying ghost props from Big Lots already. Thanks for sharing your idea. Best use for a flying ghost in a while.
> 
> I wasn't planning on picking up the candleabra as I've seen people build nicer looking ones and figured I'd end up doing the same, but I did notice how lightweight the WG one was and it's obviously a good prop for this cool effect. You just sold me on it!


Thanks Spookie! When I first saw the Flying Ghost, I knew I had to have it to repurpose it. Didn't like the ghost on the package. But for $10, I thought that was a great deal for the mechanism itself.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

mikeerdas said:


> Lights out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T*His is an excellent idea! Thanks for sharing, looks like im leaving work early today to head out to walgreens*
> A new thread I started about this build:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108565-flying-candelabra-using-8-flicker-candelabra-10-flying-ghost-walgreens-2011-a.html


*
This is an excellent idea, thanks for posting*


----------



## Paint It Black

I haven't tried the blacklight bulb yet, but the packaging says it makes anything white glow in the dark.


----------



## v_gan

mikeerdas, that is a FANTASTIC idea! I hope you don't mind, but I'm stealing it 

I had always wanted to hook a flickering candelabra up to one of those reapers they've sold at Michael's in past years that are suspended from fishing line and go up and down, but this is a good alternative!


----------



## creeeepycathy

Our Kmart has alot out. Picked up some Bones lollipops; 2 bags for $10. I thought the bone legs and arms were too cute.  So, I bought some.


----------



## Minakitty

creeeepycathy said:


> Our Kmart has alot out. Picked up some Bones lollipops; 2 bags for $10. I thought the bone legs and arms were too cute.  So, I bought some.


Thank you for posting this. I was telling the husband just last week that I never see specifically Halloween themed candy like when we were kids.


----------



## mikeerdas

v_gan said:


> mikeerdas, that is a FANTASTIC idea! I hope you don't mind, but I'm stealing it
> 
> I had always wanted to hook a flickering candelabra up to one of those reapers they've sold at Michael's in past years that are suspended from fishing line and go up and down, but this is a good alternative!


Please do "steal" it. That's the whole point of the forums. Learning and helping others. Glad you liked it. Thanks to all for the kind words! I have a flicker tea-light ($1 dollar store) driven lantern (black $5 one from Walmart) I made from instructions on the forums (frosted the glass with frost spray paint). It may be a little too heavy for the $10 Flying Ghost motor. But that's an experiment I may do this or next weekend--to see if that could work. Don't think so though. It's definitely heavier than the candelabra.


----------



## hurricanegame

Who else is getting EXCITED..man I am more excited than ever I think lol..

I was at a Walmart super center yesterday and boy do they have some great stuff this year..here's how excited I am I went picture happy with my smart phone..enjoy peeps..


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped into our local Super Kmart today. Man, they are stocked! lots of costumes and accessories, party decorations, Halloween tshirts and hoodies. Some very cool masks. Afew neat props. They have a couple village pieces that looked rather cool. Oh yeah, and blowmolds!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Here are pics of the Kmart blowmolds and village pieces:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Picked up the WG candelabra ($7.99) at lunch today for the Floating Candelabra Prop Project. They had 7 of them on the shelf and I picked out the best looking one. As someone had commented on in another thread a number of the WG props aren't in the best of shape. One of my candles is tilted in the holder but otherwise okay. Other candles were badly squished or bent. I did make sure that all the flickering lights actually lit. BTW the candelabra uses 2 AAA batteries. It also has a Try Me Button.


----------



## MrMordrid

Penumbra said:


> Can someone please post pictures of Wal-mart's X-ray reapers?


Isn't that the that Grandid Road sells? If so there is video of it on Youtube.


----------



## mikeerdas

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Picked up the WG candelabra ($7.99) at lunch today for the Floating Candelabra Prop Project. They had 7 of them on the shelf and I picked out the best looking one. As someone had commented on in another thread a number of the WG props aren't in the best of shape. One of my candles is tilted in the holder but otherwise okay. Other candles were badly squished or bent. I did make sure that all the flickering lights actually lit. BTW the candelabra uses 2 AAA batteries. It also has a Try Me Button.


Spookie, I had the same experience. But I only had 3 to choose from. So I too chose the one in the best condition. The other two had candles that were bent too far.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Caution WG Candelabra Quality Alert*

So your store had quality problems with the candelebra too. If people are contemplating making this prop effect, don't wait to go to WG to pick up the candelabra in case all of them are damaged to some degree or another and all the better quality ones are gone first before you get there.


----------



## Rikki

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet or not but Meijer had Funkins today! Not only did they have Funkins - they are cheap (for Funkins, anyway)! I got a 13.5" one for $15! They also had a lifesize witch for $60. If it's not this one exactly, it's very close: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...ven/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/27194


----------



## Deadna

creeeepycathy said:


> Our Kmart has alot out. Picked up some Bones lollipops; 2 bags for $10. I thought the bone legs and arms were too cute.  So, I bought some.


I bought some a few years ago and the suckers were impossible to unwrap but I loved the bones so it didn't matter. I glue 2 arms to the tops of witch potion jars in a criss-cross pattern and pretend they are tongs for the eyeballs(or whatever) in the jars.


----------



## lisa48317

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So your store had quality problems with the candelebra too. If people are contemplating making this prop effect, don't wait to go to WG to pick up the candelabra in case all of them are damaged to some degree or another and all the better quality ones are gone first before you get there.


I wasn't impressed with the WG by my work yesterday. I saw those candelabra with the same problems. I also saw a 5 foot skeleton for $30, but it felt like it was made of really cheap thin plastic & the arms & legs were held on by pegs of the same stuff. I picked it up & looked at it (it was all bundled up with arms & legs folded up around the ribcage) and it didn't give me warm & fuzzies while looking at it. It would probably be OK for corpsing.....


----------



## mikeerdas

*$10 LED Black Light Spotlight @ Target, $15 Walmart Dropping Head*

A few more finds from last night:

* $10 LED Black Light Spotlight 3 watts at Target. Can anyone tell me how effective this is if they buy one? And if they see similar ones in other chain retail stores in the US?:









* $15 Dropping Head at Walmart. Anyone got video of this operating? I sense "prop repurpose" here:









$20 5' Realistic Skeleton at Spirit Halloween. I know lots of skeletons are out there. But could this be the best skeleton buy of the season? Most Spirit Halloween stuff is overpriced. Wonder if this is a "loss leader" item. Anyone have one? If so, how do you like it?









And this is interesting. I looked on the Flying Ghost prop used to create my Flying Candelabra effect. It's made by Tekky Toys. Went to their web site and it looks like they make a ton of items I see sold / rebranded at Spirit Halloween, Target, and elsewhere:

http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php

Tekky Toys also has a YouTube page with demo and setup videos of many of their animated props. Cool find I think:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TekkyToys

So there's Gemmy and Tekky Toys. And other Big Names in Halloween prop manufacturers?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Mike. Thanks for the pic of the Spirit blucky. I seem to remember someone posting about a $20 blucky there but then others chiming in that other places like Big Lots having them for $16. Never saw a pic of one from Spirit that I remember. For an extra $4 it's not an alien! Plus if you use a Spirit coupon on your purchase instead of $20 you go to $16 anyway!!! I'd much rather have a realistic guy than alien headed guy. Thanks! A picture is worth....heck a trip to Spirit! 

For my purposes i think i still prefer the WG $30 skelly because he actually has individual fingers and bones like his rib cage you can see thru and would look great corpsed. Not as nice effect corpsing the all plastic body bluckies in my mind. The WG guys are probably more fragile but after some use both will need repairs. And i'm definitely going the plastic wrap technique on my guys next year. Will probably keep some of mine as skeletons, which i think works out better for the younger crowd as not being as frightening. I try to decorate for both. I think the WG guys are made from the same plastics as the ground breakers that Walmart has carried in the past and that I saw in Halloween City (Party City) last year. I bought a few of the ground breakers on clearance each year to assemble as a skeleton with other parts of PVC tubing and pool noodles and creppy cloth or clothing to cover the missing bone parts. 'course buying a $30 WG blucky is almost like getting 2 of the other bluckies so it probably comes down to what you can get that best fits your haunt and budget. 

As for Tekky, there have been a lot of discussions on the forum in the past about them and other, or lack of, manufacturers. I have a few off brands of things but they seem far and few in between those two. I might be forgetting someone though. Every year someone on the forum brings up the Gemmy and Tekky websites and we discuss the preview props we see.


----------



## Effie

I found these junior tee shirts at Wal-Mart yesterday -- they are so cute I just wanted to post photos of them! On the skull one, the skull is silver glitter and on the skeleton bride and groom one, the black is black glitter -- the glitter didn't show up well in the pics.


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> I found these junior tee shirts at Wal-Mart yesterday -- they are so cute I just wanted to post photos of them! On the skull one, the skull is silver glitter and on the skeleton bride and groom one, the black is black glitter -- the glitter didn't show up well in the pics.


Nice finds - love them!! I think I'm heading to Walmart tonight!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> I found these junior tee shirts at Wal-Mart yesterday -- they are so cute I just wanted to post photos of them! On the skull one, the skull is silver glitter and on the skeleton bride and groom one, the black is black glitter -- the glitter didn't show up well in the pics.


PS, How much were they???


----------



## Effie

tlc102462 said:


> PS, How much were they???


 $8.00 !!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> $8.00 !!!!



SWEET!!! Thanks - heading there in a little while!!!!


----------



## creeeepycathy

Walmart tombstone; pic & info posted earlier in this thread.  (post #1237) btw- I'm not fast enough to video the entire tombstone message...


sidenote: the croaking at the very end is not me. LOL


----------



## 22606

mikeerdas said:


> $20 5' Realistic Skeleton at Spirit Halloween. I know lots of skeletons are out there. But could this be the best skeleton buy of the season? Most Spirit Halloween stuff is overpriced. Wonder if this is a "loss leader" item. Anyone have one? If so, how do you like it?


I've got a few of the cheesy-looking, blow mold ones from years past, which I have _always_ added masks and costumes to







I didn't know about that guy. Something to check into... Thank you for posting the info and pic, Mike.



Effie said:


> I found these junior tee shirts at Wal-Mart yesterday -- they are so cute I just wanted to post photos of them! On the skull one, the skull is silver glitter and on the skeleton bride and groom one, the black is black glitter -- the glitter didn't show up well in the pics.


Those were among the items that I was talking about the other day in my Walmart ramblings here








Very nice, Effie











creeeepycathy said:


> Walmart tombstone; pic & info posted earlier in this thread.  (post #1237) btw- I'm not fast enough to video the entire tombstone message...
> 
> sidenote: the croaking at the very end is not me. LOL


Is there some way to _just_ get him to laugh, like in your video, rather than say things? Or is that simply because you were too slow?









Really, that sound at the end was your old bones creaking, wasn't it, Cathy?


----------



## creepingdth

i got the bride and groom shirt tonight. i normally don't buy shirts until after halloween, but i couldn't pass that one up. just a fyi, they run pretty small, i got an xl cause that's all they had and it fits fine, i normally wear a medium or large.


----------



## Halloweenfan

mikeerdas said:


> http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php
> 
> Tekky Toys also has a YouTube page with demo and setup videos of many of their animated props. Cool find I think:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TekkyToys
> 
> So there's Gemmy and Tekky Toys. And other Big Names in Halloween prop manufacturers?


I seen that Lurching Vampire at a Kmart.


----------



## Effie

*Party City 30% off coupon 9/18 only*

Somone probably already posted this, but I thought I would just in case -- Party City has a 30% off entire purchase coupon today only 
http://www.bargainez.com/printable-coupons/30-off-entire-purchase-party-city-printable-coupon/


----------



## Effie

creepingdth said:


> i got the bride and groom shirt tonight. i normally don't buy shirts until after halloween, but i couldn't pass that one up. just a fyi, they run pretty small, i got an xl cause that's all they had and it fits fine, i normally wear a medium or large.


The store I went to had all the way up to XXXL! Sometimes Wal-Mart only puts out one size at a time, can't figure out why, but if you go back later there will eventually be more sizes out . . . I went to a different store this afternoon and they didn't have ANY out yet . . .


----------



## mikeerdas

Effie said:


> Somone probably already posted this, but I thought I would just in case -- Party City has a 30% off entire purchase coupon today only
> http://www.bargainez.com/printable-coupons/30-off-entire-purchase-party-city-printable-coupon/


Thanks for posting! Folks, please post any other relevant coupons like for Spirit, Michaels, etc. Or if any of the items here from the Big Box Retail or Pharmacy stores go on sale.


----------



## devilangel

Just came back from walgreens their 9.99 items are buy one get one half price i got the angry pumpkin for 99cent with register rewards and the small posable skelly for 4.99 so i you all with the big ones can get babies lol


----------



## mikeerdas

*Cheap (USD $4 or less) LED color changing keychains / toys for Haunted Lantern effect*

Anyone seen something like this in local US retail stores?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108713-where-buy-cheap-led-color-changing-item-put-haunted-lantern.html

The following is a copy-paste from another thread I started where the effect could be discussed. It occurred to me I should post *here* since we're all On the Hunt for Our Haunts.  So if anyone sees anything I could use per below... I bet there are non-Halloween specific items that do what I want made for kids. I'd probably rip whatever covering might be on the thing to get more light out of the thing:

"Where can I buy a cheap (USD $4 or less) LED color changing item (e.g. keychain or whatever)? I'd like it to have multiple colors shown at the same time but with a slow morphing effect. I've seen ~$4 little keychain type LED items in Target that slowly change from one single color to another. Pretty cool. But I know I've seen something that includes multiple simultaneous colors and some slow changing effect. Cannot for the life of me recall where.

The idea is to place it in the frosted glass "guts" of my Haunted Lantern. It currently has an LED flickering tea light in it. But I'd like to experiment with these morphing LED toys / keychains. Guess I could take two or three of the single changing keychains and start them up "off cycle". But at $4 each at Target, that's $12 already. Would like to find either 1 item that does what I want or $1/ea or $2/ea LED color changing toys.

Been a while since I've seen the film. But in Raiders of the Lost Ark, isn't there a fog + changing light color effect in the Ark of the Covenant before they open the lid? I'm going for that kind of effect. Wouldn't have to be just for a Haunted Lantern. Could be some other artifact like a Pandora's Box or other Haunted item. Lots of possibilities."


----------



## mikeerdas

*"Holiday" projectors (single "slide") on sale anywhere yet in US retail stores?*

Anyone seen those "holiday" projectors in stores yet? I mean the ones that project a single image onto a house or garage like a Christmas Tree, Ghost, etc. If not, which stores should typically sell these things during the holidays? And how much should I expect to pay? Cheaper is better if the effect is roughly the same). Would like something that includes a ghost image. Or a device I could somehow "hack" to project a ghost image ("gobo"?) of my own choosing.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

mikeerdas said:


> Thanks for posting! Folks, please post any other relevant coupons like for Spirit, Michaels, etc. Or if any of the items here from the Big Box Retail or Pharmacy stores go on sale.


Hey mike, halloweenforum actually has an entire forum dedicated to cupons and deals; it is awesome and I stay subscribed to the entire forum. Here is the link for ya  http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mikeerdas said:


> Anyone seen something like this in local US retail stores?
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/108713-where-buy-cheap-led-color-changing-item-put-haunted-lantern.html
> 
> The following is a copy-paste from another thread I started where the effect could be discussed. It occurred to me I should post *here* since we're all On the Hunt for Our Haunts.  So if anyone sees anything I could use per below... I bet there are non-Halloween specific items that do what I want made for kids. I'd probably rip whatever covering might be on the thing to get more light out of the thing:
> 
> "Where can I buy a cheap (USD $4 or less) LED color changing item (e.g. keychain or whatever)? I'd like it to have multiple colors shown at the same time but with a slow morphing effect. I've seen ~$4 little keychain type LED items in Target that slowly change from one single color to another. Pretty cool. But I know I've seen something that includes multiple simultaneous colors and some slow changing effect. Cannot for the life of me recall where.
> 
> The idea is to place it in the frosted glass "guts" of my Haunted Lantern. It currently has an LED flickering tea light in it. But I'd like to experiment with these morphing LED toys / keychains. Guess I could take two or three of the single changing keychains and start them up "off cycle". But at $4 each at Target, that's $12 already. Would like to find either 1 item that does what I want or $1/ea or $2/ea LED color changing toys.
> 
> Been a while since I've seen the film. But in Raiders of the Lost Ark, isn't there a fog + changing light color effect in the Ark of the Covenant before they open the lid? I'm going for that kind of effect. Wouldn't have to be just for a Haunted Lantern. Could be some other artifact like a Pandora's Box or other Haunted item. Lots of possibilities."



Mike, i think this qualifies for cross-posting, one of those deadly and forbidden sins on the forum.

Spend some time in the dollar-type stores in their lighting/electrical/electronics section. Lots of cheap devices like you describe in numerous form factors. Doubt this would fit your lantern but The Pumpkin Light has a nice product that will slowly alternate between colors. Battery or DC option, about $5-6 I think. Sold online or in halloween stores. I have a bunch of them I use every year and love. Probably about 4-6 inches in diameter though. But color changing light devices in smaller form factors can be found in the $1 stores. I'm sure i've even seen color changing tealights.


----------



## Penumbra

Went by Target today, and they where fully stocked! And non of it was overpriced!


----------



## Herman Secret

*Very Slim Picking on Halloween Merchandise*

Well here we are 43 days from Halloween Night and so far I have been mostly disappointed with mdse available local to me.

The Fred Meyer mdse is a less than I had hoped for, and as I work in the store and have a discount available is a bit sad  - only bought two lenticular pictures from there

Walmart is undergoing a store refurbish, so they have concentrated on getting two aisles of xmas light out and halloween candy ( and wigs and costume accessories  ) and still two aisles of back to school.

Big Lots are in the middle of a move to a new location, so its sparse on halloween decor there.

Target, ShopKo and both Walgreens still putting their stuff out - luckily I was able to get a 5ft skellie from WG before they had started setting up.

KMart have set up but they have very little offer this year that hasnt already been available

Dollar Store has been the saviour so far - 

So its back to building my own props for the next week at least. Maybe with the stores delaying putting out the halloween mdse this year, there will be lots of goodies on sale on 1st November, because it doesnt look like I'll be spending much before then !


----------



## GhostHost999

Penumbra said:


> Went by Target today, and they where fully stocked! And non of it was overpriced!


 Hey, could you post pics or can you tell us what they where selling, and can anyone tell me how much are those lenticular portraits at walmart, and how many different portraits are there? Thanks penumbra, and he or she that answers my second question!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

> $20 5' Realistic Skeleton at Spirit Halloween. I know lots of skeletons are out there. But could this be the best skeleton buy of the season? Most Spirit Halloween stuff is overpriced. Wonder if this is a "loss leader" item. Anyone have one? If so, how do you like it?


I have it! I got it in 2010 for $16 with my coupon and give it 10 out of 10! Gonna dress it as a zombie doctor this year!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I also got the Flying Ghost from Walgreens in 2009 for $2.50! Didnt use it last year though


----------



## Zombiesmash

GhostHost999:

The Walmarts in this area have two: an old man with a beard and and old woman. They are around $6.80 each. I wanted to buy the old man, but EVERY one of them had a bunch on scratches im the same place (on his shirt). I went to both of the other Boise Walmarts, and they all had the same exact defect. It must be a factory error.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> Can someone please post pictures of Wal-mart's X-ray reapers?



Here's a picture of the Walmart X-Ray and Dancing Skeletons. Don't know how these got distributed to the stores but my location had only 2 of the X-Ray Skeletons and about a dozen of the Dancing Skeletons on the shelf last night. Stopped in this morning and now only 1 of the X-Ray guys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Favorite items in Walmart in my Area*

Personally I wasn't too impressed with my Walmart this year. I even went to the largest one in our area thinking they would have the most and best stuff. Of what I liked, were the foams skulls (3.97), the 12 pc plastic bone set (9.98), and their brown and black soft bodied rats (3.97 I think).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hanging Creepy Guys at CVS Pharmacy - a Different Look*

I liked these Hanging Creepy Guys that I saw at my CVS Pharmacy today. They have such a different look from the typical hanging skeletons you see that are similar to these. They run 2 for $5 normally or 1 for $2.99. This week they are on sale 2 for $5 or $2.50 each if bought separately. The robed guy and the farmer came home with me. Not sure how they will be used yet but just loved their detailed faces.





























Also on sale at CVS this week were a few of the Halloween props I've already posted about -- The Sylvania LED Singing Skull in Cage, 24 inches, with sound activation and the Sylvania LED Skeleton Lights -- both were on sale for $9.99. This store was really small and had a tiny halloween section. I know CVS had other items that might have been on sale but they weren't in my little store.


----------



## James B.

The Bone Set that is $10 is the same as the one at Walgreens for $7 or $8.


----------



## wiccanlord

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ror-pagan-shops-picture85148-feeneys2011f.jpg


----------



## Penumbra

Walmart: check,

target: check, 

Big Lots: check,

Michael's: check,

Lowe's: check,

Dollar Tree: check,

Bi-Mart: check,

Spirit: check.

Well that's all the stores in my town. And I only have a measly $15 after visiting them all.


----------



## tlc102462

Penumbra said:


> Walmart: check,
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's all the stores in my town. And I only have a measly $15 after visiting them all.


Money WELL SPENT - I say!!! It's all good!!!

Kind of like - 
$100 for Frankenstein prop
$50 for a Brand New Fog Machine
$75 for Halloween costume
$500 Halloween Candy

All the smiles and fun on Halloween - PRICELESS!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow tic! Where did you find the $100. Frankenstein prop? Pics please!! *


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Ok, these are from an independant garden center in Calgary Canada, so apologies if you can't find the stuff in your area, but it's cool stuff (there's more in my albums.)


----------



## ironmaiden

Eh Gobby, thanks for taking the photos.

Did ya happen to get the price on that latex wolf prop?


----------



## kittyvibe

I like all those things you got Gobby but am really jealous of the tree man thingy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow really cool unique pieces there Gobby Gruesome! I love the Boo and the Witch plaque, very talented artists there doing those pieces. 

BTW I noticed the bridge in one of your pics. I have one similar that I bought from BigLots. Doesn't have the chains on it but like the look.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks folks. I fell kinda bad posting when it might not be easy to find. The "Boo" plaque and the tree man thingy (I think it's supposed to be a witch) are my favourites too. But a little too pricey for me. Maybe the Boo standup will inspire some carpenters out there.


ironmaiden said:


> Did ya happen to get the price on that latex wolf prop?


My wife took a look at it. I think she said it was something like $139 or $149 which isn't in our budget, so we forgot the price pretty quickly. Hope that helps.

We hit garden center today which had a great display of Dept. 56 stuff and they also had what I THINK was the walgreens skeleton...only it was $89. Ouch!


----------



## The Crow 1994

ironmaiden said:


> Did ya happen to get the price on that latex wolf prop?


It looks like the werewolf found at Grandin Road. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/martha-s...-haven/martha-stewart-for-grandin-road/374056


----------



## ironmaiden

Thanks Gobby, that looks just like the same wolf that is on Grandin Road, they call it the Martha Stewart Life Size Werewolf. The eyes light up with 3 button cell batteries.

Mine just came today and it isnt what I would exactly call "Life sized" however I like his look. Not really a werewolf perhapes but what i like to think of as one of those mangy cupacabra looking creatures that keep turning up down in Texas!!

On Grandin Road he is $79 so if it was as much as your wife saw on the tag I no longer feel so guilty about buying it 

I've got big plans for him for halloween night and the ToT'ers but for now he's standing in the living room next to Vincent Vampire under a soft green light from my new CFL party bulb


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Wow, sounds like you got a steal (although prices here in Canada lately are insane). I thought it looked very cool - it wasn't huge but it was definitely creepy - a little too creepy for our yard! I expect to see some photos of him when he take his position in your haunt!


----------



## a witch from canada

as anyone seen this live at target ? or seen a home video of it ? i am curious to see if it actually sound and move like this .....i have one that shakes with red eyes and witch like laughing but the sensor it really doesnt work great and wondering if this one is actually better


----------



## a witch from canada

kittyvibe said:


> I like all those things you got Gobby but am really jealous of the tree man thingy


it can be found at design toscano http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...n+ivy+forest+witch+wall+sculpture+-+cl5312.do they have a halloween section  http://www.designtoscano.com/category/id/114045.do


----------



## GhostHost999

Yes she's gemmy, I think it's flakey francis. Could somebody take some pictures of her?


----------



## Penumbra

Hello

I know this is sorta off topic, but if anybodies Spirit store has one of Gemmy's Floating Phantoms left over from previous years, I BEG you to sell it to me!


----------



## mikeerdas

Penumbra said:


> Hello
> 
> I know this is sorta off topic, but if anybodies Spirit store has one of Gemmy's Floating Phantoms left over from previous years, I BEG you to sell it to me!


Is that an Off the Shelf Flying Crank Ghost (FCG)?!? Does the whole ghost move up and down, with individual arms moving separately? If not, someone should mass-produce an FCG. I'd remove the skull and use a Sally's Beauty Supplies styrofoam head on it like many FCGs use.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Personally I wasn't too impressed with my Walmart this year. I even went to the largest one in our area thinking they would have the most and best stuff. Of what I liked, were the foams skulls (3.97), the 12 pc plastic bone set (9.98), and their brown and black soft bodied rats (3.97 I think).


Hmm I didn't see the soft bodied rats. I think I'd like to get my hands on some of them if they go on clearance.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

> Personally I wasn't too impressed with my Walmart this year. I even went to the largest one in our area thinking they would have the most and best stuff. Of what I liked, were the foams skulls (3.97), the 12 pc plastic bone set (9.98), and their brown and black soft bodied rats (3.97 I think).


2012 Theme for my office is The catacombs. Thats why when there $1.98 after halloween im gonna buy them out of those. Also when the rats are $2 gonna buy them out. How much was the crow? Also gonna buy the fogger for $13, the buried alive tombstone, a tombstone kit, and some other various animation fro there! Love their stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the Walmart soft bodied rats, the two stores I was in had only a few left. A cheap, fast selling item. They were stacked in a tall narrow display box in both of my stores, I think on the bottom shelf at both, and so didn't take up much horizontal shelf space. Easy to miss. All of the Walmarts in my area are pretty skimpily stocked. Mostly already picked over. If you live in an area where people aren't buying much halloween or they really bought a lot of halloween inventory, you might get lucky waiting until after season. I don't think I'll be finding much in my area this year. Last year was kind of the same but I'd say this year the stores cut back even further in my area.

As for the raised wing crow, I can't quite make out the price in my photo. I think it was either $7something or $9something from what I can figure out looking at my cellphone pic zoomed in.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

mine only had 6! still hope!


----------



## Penumbra

mikeerdas:


It is a copy of the FCG. Gemmy made several different versions but I have been looking for this particular version for awhile.


----------



## RCIAG

a witch from canada said:


> it can be found at design toscano http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...n+ivy+forest+witch+wall+sculpture+-+cl5312.do they have a halloween section  http://www.designtoscano.com/category/id/114045.do


Word of warning about Design Toscano, check the measurements. They're notorious for having a pic of something & making it look HUUUGE then when you read the measurements you see it's only a foot high. They're great for using that whole forced perspective thing in their pics & not putting the object against anything bigger for comparison or reference.

That said, they do have nice stuff. We have several of their gargoyles & love them.


----------



## GhostHost999

Hey, I wanted to buy the "Mr. Zombody" prop from walmart.com and for the last weeks the webpage hasn't opened. I checked from various computers, and it happeed the same like a "not found" webpage. Can anybody else try to enter walmart.com to see if it is a problem with their webpage or if it's a problem with my PC's. Thanks! by the way, anybody wanting to buy this prop too, don't buy it at buy costumes, since he is 149.99 over there and 80.00 at walmart.com.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmm. Not sold in Walmart USA, but did see him on the Canadian Walmart site:

http://www.walmart.ca/Halloween/Costumes-Accessories/Accessories-Make-up/Life-Size-Zombody


----------



## GhostHost999

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm. Not sold in Walmart USA, but did see him on the Canadian Walmart site:
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/Halloween/Costumes-Accessories/Accessories-Make-up/Life-Size-Zombody


Well I did see him on Walmart USA webpage, but haven't been able to open their webpage (i have been able to open Canada's webpage though) Could you open walmart USA webpage?


----------



## GhostHost999

Well, I finally opened the walmart webpage and he is being sold, but the rollback is gone and he's 98.00 again.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/2-Tall-An...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems


----------



## surfsupl

*Do-it-Center Halloween merch.*

If anyone lives in the LaCresenta CA area,Do-it-Center has quite the Halloween merch display. Lots of yard stuff and what I like is they sell spooky town display's as well.



http://lemax-spookytown.com/


----------



## surfsupl

*Do-it-Center Halloween merch.*

If anyone lives in the LaCresenta CA area,Do-it-Center has quite the Halloween merch display. Lots of yard stuff and what I like is they sell spooky town display's as well.



http://lemax-spookytown.com/


----------



## spookifyKN

went into Lowe's last night and all they have left for Halloween is one end cap and not too many inflatable gemmys. They started to really put out their Christmas stuff. (which I love to decorate too!) but still, it isn't even October yet and they are already done with Halloween.


----------



## halloween71

Penumbra said:


> Hello
> 
> I know this is sorta off topic, but if anybodies Spirit store has one of Gemmy's Floating Phantoms left over from previous years, I BEG you to sell it to me!


I don't have that one but I have the donna one.
I did have them all but gave them away.
p.s she is used and was working the last time I used her if you want her and I can find her you can have it.


----------



## halloween71

I used one of the rigs to put some pvc candles on I think I threw the head away and I deleted my vid showing it.Don't know why I did that.


----------



## surfsupl

Picture from Do-it-Center


----------



## surfsupl

More to come


----------



## wiccanlord

got this cool looking pumpkin cauldron made from stainless steel with a black cast iron handle from T.K.MAXX in the u.k.priced at 5.00 pounds sterling,its great at night with a candle in at.http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...n-party-picture88833-pumpkin-tin-cauldron.JPG


----------



## wiccanlord

from t.k.maxx


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey surfsup! Is that Do-it-center on Foothill blvd in a plaza with a beautiful view of the Verdugo Hills?

It used to be a Builders Square store when I lived there. Wow they sure have some great stuff, way better than Lowes!


----------



## Spinechiller

Was at Micheal's a few days ago, and they have already started marking fall decor on clearance. It's only a few items but hopefully more to come in coming weeks.


----------



## ondeko

For MN people on the forum: I stopped by Halloween Haven and Halloween Express in Burnsville, MN today. Both stores are on Hwy 42. Halloween Haven is in a strip mall on the north side of road [Hwys 42 and 11]. they had some very cool but somewhat expensive props including foam filled latex giant grubs [36" long--disgusting!]. they have the same EXACT full size hard plastic skeleton that Walgreens has. HH price: $69.99; Walgreens price: $30

Halloween Express is on the north side of 42 in the same shopping center as the Bed Bath & Beyond just west of the supertarget. It has some good foam latex make up/appliances in the $15 range, but not a lot in the prop area. they have the same candelabra that Walgreens has--right down to the defects! HE price: $20; Walgreens price: $8.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I went to my local Spirit and picked up Snack Time Zombie Baby and the Zombies 200KM Sign! Used a coupon and got the baby for $27.99!


----------



## ironmaiden

ondeko said:


> For MN people on the forum: I stopped by Halloween Haven and Halloween Express in Burnsville, MN today. Both stores are on Hwy 42. Halloween Haven is in a strip mall on the north side of road [Hwys 42 and 11]. they had some very cool but somewhat expensive props including foam filled latex giant grubs [36" long--disgusting!]. they have the same EXACT full size hard plastic skeleton that Walgreens has. HH price: $69.99; Walgreens price: $30
> 
> Halloween Express is on the north side of 42 in the same shopping center as the Bed Bath & Beyond just west of the supertarget. It has some good foam latex make up/appliances in the $15 range, but not a lot in the prop area. they have the same candelabra that Walgreens has--right down to the defects! HE price: $20; Walgreens price: $8.




ondeko, Im not in MN but Im sure glad to hear about that outrageous price on the candelabra HA HA Hey all you gotta do is pick out the ones in the best condition. They are well worth the $7.99

I dont feel guilty buying 8 of them at Walgreens for less than 1/2 the price. Heck, could almost buy 3 for that price....

WHOO HOO!!!! Luv ya Walgreens


----------



## ondeko

Ironmaiden--I couldn't believe that it was the same prop at first, but I dropped by walgreens on the way home and double checked. some stuff being a few bucks more or less depending on where you get it makes sense and high quality props costing more than cheap knock-offs makes sense, but i can't wrap my head around a $13 price difference for the same cheap prop. I'm rethinking the Walgreens candelabra--it doesn't thave the look i want for an up close piece but someone on another thread used one of the cheap cow sound ghosts and one of these candelabra to make a floating candlestick like in the Haunted Mansion. since nobody will get very close to it, the flaws are unimportant and it's a LOT lighter than the resin monster at Spirit.


----------



## Growler

Thanks Ondeko! Good to see a savy shopper. I haven't hit the Halloween stores by me. I'm fine tuning my shopping this year to the things I really need. YUCK. We are stopping by Spirit in MG tonight on the way to Philly Blue for our anniversary dinner though so I'm pretty anxious to see all the things I can't afford.


----------



## ironmaiden

ondeko I completely agree. The Walgreens prop is just fine for my stated purpose. No one will be seeing them close up. 

They are each going in a window, hubby is making a little platform with leftover pieces of 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" pieces of wood that will sit on the window sills. Our sills are barely 3" wide which is the width on the base of these props. The extra height will also make them appear even taller in the windows while adding stability as they will be up over the window frame.

It's little things like this that he does are so sweet 


I will take a photo when we get them set up, I think they look really great for the price


----------



## Effie

Got one! They are AWESOME for the price -- the cheap bluckies are usually close to $20 so I think this is a steal! My local Walgreen's only had one, but my husband is out and about, I just called him and he's near another Walgreen's and said he'd check for me, and get another one if they have it! Here's a pic of mine, and there's also a thread over in the Halloween Props section called "show us your Walgreen's full size skelly!"


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey that looks great! Our Walgreens doesnt carry this, lucky you.

I had to settle for the $40 glow skelly at Target but this looks better


----------



## Effie

Yaay -- got another one! My husband went to one Walgreens and they didn't have them, so he went to another one and they didn't have them either. So he asked the manager when they would be getting in another shipment of Halloween stuff and he told him that they should be getting more stuff in on Wednesday, but he didn't know what they would be getting. So as my husband was walking out of the store all dejected, he noticed they had one up at the front entrance, dressed up like an employee with a nametag on that said "Nate!" So he said "can I buy that one?" and they sold it to him!! Sans uniform and name-tag of course! He said as he was walking out of the store with the skelly, an old guy asked him "what are you going to do with THAT?" And my husband said "now I can go in the HOV lane!"


----------



## surfsupl

Would love this for my yard!


----------



## ironmaiden

I like the cat in the lower left corner. Wow they have some nice stuff, lucky you!!


----------



## FroggysFog

Thanks for all the great feedback and choosing Froggys Fog.

Here are the best ways to get Froggys Swamp Juice and Freezing Fog for Halloween 2011:

1. Go to FroggysFog.com and use coupon code WEBSP for 10% off your entire order.
1 Gallon of Swamp = 17.99 + 9.95 Shipping = $27.94
1 Gallon of Freezin = 22.49 + 9.95 Shipping = $32.44

2. Go to Amazon.com (Free Super Saver Shipping) or Sign Up for a FREE 1 Month Subscription of Amazon PRIME and get (Free 2nd Day Air or $3.99/Item Overnight)
1 Gallon of Swamp = 26.95 + Free Shipping = $26.95
1 Gallon of Freezin = 29.95 + Free Shipping = $29.95

I am sure you are asking why it is cheaper on Amazon.com instead of directly from FroggysFog.com. Through Amazon Fulfillment they ship it for me for cheaper than I can ship it myself so I can lower the overall delivered price.

Why should you sign up for Amazon Prime? Well at least for the next month you can get all your Halloween goodies that are available on Amazon shipped 2nd Day Air for Free or $3.99/Item Next Day Air. I use it all the time for Froggys as well as for personal purchases and have found that a lot of times even thought the price of the item is a little higher than other web sites, the free shipping usually makes amazon win the price battle or usually come out a little cheaper. Also, it is really cool to be able to get $3.99/item next day air.

Hope this helps you get your fog in time and at the best price.

At this time, Amazon only has our 1 Gallon of Swamp and 1 Gallon of Freezin for shipping through Amazon Fulfillment. So, if you want to add any of our 24 Water Based Fog Scent Additives, Scent Distribution and Scent Cups or the coolest scent product of the year...our 47 Awesome Scented Cologne Sprays, your best bet is still ordering from our website.

Hope everyone has an extreme Halloween and as always, let us know if there is any way we can help.

Adam Pogue
Froggys Fog


----------



## sweet&sinister

Has anyone seen anything at Sams Club yet?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

No animated props at all and it is soooooooooooooooooo disappointing. I don't know what happened to Sams Club this year. The stuff they do have are just cutesy small wreaths and candy.


----------



## Tumblindice

Yup, was just there today, NO big stuff at Sam's. Good price on led's string lights but the rest of the stuff was cutesy.


----------



## joossa

ironmaiden said:


> Hey surfsup! Is that Do-it-center on Foothill blvd in a plaza with a beautiful view of the Verdugo Hills?
> 
> It used to be a Builders Square store when I lived there. Wow they sure have some great stuff, way better than Lowes!


I love La Crescenta! I grew up and lived there until I graduated from high school there. The items at that Do-It Center look nice and unique.


----------



## Penumbra

I am sick of the economy being this way! It's ruining our Halloween selection!

I need Doc. Brown to take me back and do some shopping.


----------



## [email protected]

GobbyGruesome said:


> Ok, these are from an independant garden center in Calgary Canada, so apologies if you can't find the stuff in your area, but it's cool stuff (there's more in my albums.)


HI folks that Boo sign is available in Kirklands home store for about 20 bucks I think.


----------



## Effie

ironmaiden said:


> Hey that looks great! Our Walgreens doesnt carry this, lucky you.
> 
> I had to settle for the $40 glow skelly at Target but this looks better


Over at the props forum someone posted that you can order the Walgreens skeletons online! Same price, FREE shipping, and if you order $40 or more and use coupon code YEAR11, you also get $10 off!! So this comes out cheaper than running around to all the Walgreens looking for one! Just wanted to share it here. These skellys are selling for $99 EACH at ToysRus! For that price you can get FOUR at Walgreens.com if you place two separate orders of two each!


----------



## ironmaiden

Thanks effie, checking walgreens.com right now 


Just checked and they have free shipping anyways if order is over $25 , no code needed.

However, Im put off by the pop in joints. How is he poseable with pop in joints?


----------



## 22606

ironmaiden said:


> However, Im put off by the pop in joints. How is he poseable with pop in joints?


I've only seen the glow version so far, but the joints are hinged, not pop-in, hence the posability


----------



## ironmaiden

Garthgoyle said:


> I've only seen the glow version so far, but the joints are hinged, not pop-in, hence the posability


I was speaking of the Walgreens version, perhapes I am missing something because I cannot see one in person however I did find this video on youtube









Maybe this will be of some help to others. I like the look of the Walgreens but the Target seems a bit better made. In any case I read a review on Walgreens.com that said the joints are pop in type


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> Over at the props forum someone posted that you can order the Walgreens skeletons online! Same price, FREE shipping, and if you order $40 or more and use coupon code YEAR11, you also get $10 off!! So this comes out cheaper than running around to all the Walgreens looking for one! Just wanted to share it here. These skellys are selling for $99 EACH at ToysRus! For that price you can get FOUR at Walgreens.com if you place two separate orders of two each!


You may have to place 2 orders to get 4 skellies because the coupon is good for orders over $40, but I understand the coupon is working as many times as you use it. I just did the running around headache all over and got 7 of them, then just got 2 on Walgreen's web site for about $11 less for the price of 2, so it is def. worth it. They are very moveable, no issues at all, just check out the leg joints a little, I had one that had to go back because the leg looked like it was not going to last long on the body. Other than that I'm VERY happy with them!!


----------



## ondeko

ironmaiden said:


> I was speaking of the Walgreens version, perhapes I am missing something because I cannot see one in person Maybe this will be of some help to others. I like the look of the Walgreens but the Target seems a bit better made. In any case I read a review on Walgreens.com that said the joints are pop in type


the Target skelly is more robust than the Walgreens version, but the Walgreens version is better looking and $10 cheaper. Both have the same pop in type joints. for my money, the walgreens skelly is a better deal because the joints are the places most likely to break and I'd rather save $10 if i have to fix the joints later anyway. Target also has a GID skelly that is very well buily and has some serious joints on it. The GID is very posable and looks great if you want a GID prop. Some of the confusion might come from the price: IIRC, both the Target skeletons are $40


----------



## sambone

Found Honky the clown at Halloween city for 129.99 (must have been a mistake, walmart had him for 165) I had a30% off total purchase coupon so he was only 90, they also had a skelly version like walgreen for 49.99 but this one had metal joints like a Bucky, it was only 35 with the coupon, so I got 2!


----------



## ironmaiden

ondeko said:


> the Target skelly is more robust than the Walgreens version, but the Walgreens version is better looking and $10 cheaper. Both have the same pop in type joints. for my money, the walgreens skelly is a better deal because the joints are the places most likely to break and I'd rather save $10 if i have to fix the joints later anyway. Target also has a GID skelly that is very well buily and has some serious joints on it. The GID is very posable and looks great if you want a GID prop. Some of the confusion might come from the price: IIRC, both the Target skeletons are $40



OK thanks ondeko for the clarification. I think I'll be returning my target glow-in-dark skelly this week. I am not happy with the way the head spins around too easily. I mean its ok if hanging of course but I wanted to have it sitting in a chair etc. That it will do pretty nicely but the head always turns to the back. It's very frustrating
However I do like the joints except with our damp weather his metal joints will rust mighty fast if placed outside.

I saw the other target skelly, the huge one but didnt care for the pop in joints.

hey does anyone else here have an issue with their Target glow skelly having a spinning head? Is it just mine or did I get a crappy one?


----------



## Paint It Black

I bought the target GID skelly at a yard sale. The head does spin around. 

I also bought the Walgreens 5-ft. skelly and the head was popped off. Some are saying that is a defect. I was able to pop it back on, so I think I am keeping it. I saw where a couple people have returned them because of this.


----------



## ironmaiden

Paint It Black said:


> I bought the target GID skelly at a yard sale. The head does spin around.
> 
> I also bought the Walgreens 5-ft. skelly and the head was popped off. Some are saying that is a defect. I was able to pop it back on, so I think I am keeping it. I saw where a couple people have returned them because of this.


Thank for the info, I returned it today. I also checked out the only other one left in the store, pulled it out of the box and yes, the head spun around too much.

Just not a prop for me but Im glad it's working out for others. For the $40 I have my eye on another Grandin Road goodie anyways and I wont have to feel so guilty about placing another order with them


----------



## blugel

does anyone have any info on K-Mart's offerings this year?

i'm surprised there hasn't been a thread about it.

anyways, just curious, as the closet K-Mart to me is 45 minutes away, and was just hoping for some details/pics before making the trip.


----------



## rubyc

blugel said:


> does anyone have any info on K-Mart's offerings this year?


I was just wondering this too


----------



## ironmaiden

There is a kmart in my town, I was just in there saturday but I never thought to take pictures.


If you check out their website as I am doing now it will let you know what is available at the store nearest to you. It's not always accurate however as it is showing several items as being "unavailable" but I know they are there.

Personally, I am very unimpressed with them this year. They are maybe one notch better than Walmart IMO. I like Target's offering much better
They do have a "Bag of Rats" that seems ok , it kinda shakes and squeals but not worth a long drive 

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W003401664000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=51&blockType=G51

Wish I could pass on more info


----------



## 22606

blugel said:


> does anyone have any info on K-Mart's offerings this year?
> 
> i'm surprised there hasn't been a thread about it.
> 
> anyways, just curious, as the closet K-Mart to me is 45 minutes away, and was just hoping for some details/pics before making the trip.


In my opinion, you'd be better off checking out their offerings online to see if there's anything that interests you before making the drive. To me, it seems that most of the costumes are rehashes of last year's, the masks are overpriced, and the props aren't anything special; all in all, I'm more impressed with Walmart this time around


----------



## tlc102462

Paint It Black said:


> I bought the target GID skelly at a yard sale. The head does spin around.
> 
> I also bought the Walgreens 5-ft. skelly and the head was popped off. Some are saying that is a defect. I was able to pop it back on, so I think I am keeping it. I saw where a couple people have returned them because of this.


I bought one from Walgreen's where the head was popped off, couldn't get it back on, so back it went!!!


----------



## a witch from canada

sambone said:


> Found Honky the clown at Halloween city for 129.99 (must have been a mistake, walmart had him for 165) I had a30% off total purchase coupon so he was only 90, they also had a skelly version like walgreen for 49.99 but this one had metal joints like a Bucky, it was only 35 with the coupon, so I got 2!


wow thats is an awsome price for the clown lucky you


----------



## Shadowbat

blugel said:


> does anyone have any info on K-Mart's offerings this year?
> 
> i'm surprised there hasn't been a thread about it.
> 
> anyways, just curious, as the closet K-Mart to me is 45 minutes away, and was just hoping for some details/pics before making the trip.



I posted a couple pics from our Super K afew pages back. Kmart is always well stocked with nice offering around here. They had 2 different styles of blowmolds. 3 styles of village pieces that I had never seen before. Dont know if this is something that they are going to be starting or not. They had some animatronics. The usual lighting and such. Definitely worth a trip, imo.


----------



## sambone

Hi witch! R u by Michigan Canada? You should come over to shop!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

GobbyGruesome said:


> Ok, these are from an independant garden center in Calgary Canada, so apologies if you can't find the stuff in your area, but it's cool stuff (there's more in my albums.)


*
ahhhhhhhh THAT RAT! I must have that RAT! Where can I get one anyone know??*


----------



## CobhamManor

blugel said:


> does anyone have any info on K-Mart's offerings this year?
> 
> i'm surprised there hasn't been a thread about it.
> 
> anyways, just curious, as the closet K-Mart to me is 45 minutes away, and was just hoping for some details/pics before making the trip.


I am really unimpressed with the Big K...all they seem to have is a copy of last year. They have talking portraits, a rising zombie guy for $40, the Jason prop, and other generic props. BORING! I haven't analyzed Wal-Mart's selection in its entirety, but I'd say Wal-Mart is a tad better.


----------



## Penumbra

I personally think that the leading places this year are, Target and Walgreens. They have the BEST stuff at the BEST prices!
Their probably the two places I have raided the most this season.

(Yea Spirit has some cool stuff but is costs too much!)


----------



## Paint It Black

I agree with you, Walgreens has some nice things I bought 2 of the 5-ft. skeletons, a scary light-up jack-o-lantern, 2 medieval medalion necklaces, pumpkin strobe lights. 

Also, I have found some good items this year at Dollar Tree - severed hands, fingers and feet, eyeballs, bugs, rats, crows, signs, and creepy cloth. 

And at 99-Cent Only store - pirate accessories, small 1/2 skeletons, rats, crows, and yesterday a pretty cool plastic beaker with skull and crossbones on it. 

Big Lots had a couple of cool items - especially the $10 skull that is heavy-duty, not foam. They are already depleted in my area.


----------



## a witch from canada

sambone said:


> Hi witch! R u by Michigan Canada? You should come over to shop!


hi , no i am in Quebec province , am about an hour from the vermont border or platsburg ny border


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

> There is a kmart in my town, I was just in there saturday but I never thought to take pictures.
> 
> 
> If you check out their website as I am doing now it will let you know what is available at the store nearest to you. It's not always accurate however as it is showing several items as being "unavailable" but I know they are there.
> 
> Personally, I am very unimpressed with them this year. They are maybe one notch better than Walmart IMO. I like Target's offering much better
> They do have a "Bag of Rats" that seems ok , it kinda shakes and squeals but not worth a long drive
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_1...&blockType=G51
> 
> Wish I could pass on more info


I have it it is very cool!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

I would have to say here are my reviews
Target ( So far ) 8.5 out of 10 ( Only about 20 things out )
Walgreens 9.5 out of 10
Walmart 9.7 out of 10
Spirit 9.2 out of 10
Spirit Displays 10 out of 10
Garden Ridge 10 out of 10
Halloween Costume Warehouse 8 out of 10
HEB 3 out of 10
Dollar General 9.3 out of 10
Dollar Tree 8.7 out of 10


----------



## BlueFrog

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> ahhhhhhhh THAT RAT! I must have that RAT! Where can I get one anyone know??*


Do you mean the rat sitting on the back of the zombie dog/hell hound/whatever the big canine is? I suspect it's this one. There's also a less expensive version of the rat I linked to that it could be. I've seen the less expensive version at independent retail stores and occasionally on eBay.

On the topic of rats, does anyone know where I might buy this incredibly cute "Rat in Drum" prop in the U.S., or at least at a lesser cost than this auction?

*GobbyGruesome*, after viewing those photos I feel a sudden urge to cross the border to visit independent garden stores! I don't suppose you happened to record any manufacturing info on that Green Man that would give a U.S. resident some hope she can buy one without international travel?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

The Wal-mart around here has a very poor selection, and it's been going downhill for the past few years. Now it's the worst I've seen, barely 2 aisles of Halloween, and hovering over it all in the next section are inflatable Christmas items, literally in its shadow. Target is very impressive, K-mart (5 aisles) not bad, and there are a bunch of smaller craft stores loaded.


----------



## ondeko

BlueFrog said:


> *GobbyGruesome*, after viewing those photos I feel a sudden urge to cross the border to visit independent garden stores! I don't suppose you happened to record any manufacturing info on that Green Man that would give a U.S. resident some hope she can buy one without international travel?


Bluefrog--are you talking about the thing that looks like a witch or a Brian Froud goblin peeking through the leaves? If anyone has info on that, I'd like to know too please. I sell my glass at a fairy festival [do NOT ask] and that would be an awesome addition to the booth sign.


----------



## mementomori

Has anyone seen these at the dollar store? I had to buy one they are so cute!


----------



## tlc102462

mementomori said:


> Has anyone seen these at the dollar store? I had to buy one they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 90065


I like them but if memory serves me they were made of paper mache or something close to it and I do an outdoor display, so I needed something more sturdy, but it is nice!!!


----------



## 22606

ondeko said:


> Bluefrog--are you talking about the thing that looks like a witch or a Brian Froud goblin peeking through the leaves? If anyone has info on that, I'd like to know too please. I sell my glass at a fairy festival [do NOT ask] and that would be an awesome addition to the booth sign.


I knew that I'd seen it somewhere before, and I thought to check Design Toscano first, since that seemed the most likely; sure enough, it _was_ there. Here you go: http://www.designtoscano.com/product/code/CL5312.do)


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Thanks Garthgoyle! I think A Witch from Canada had tracked that down earlier in the thread, but I hadn't been able to get back to the forums to dig it up. 



Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> ahhhhhhhh THAT RAT! I must have that RAT! Where can I get one anyone know??*


Holy crap you people have good eyes!  Sorry, I have no idea where you can get that rat, but if I get by the store again (it's a ways out of town) i'll see if I can find the manufacturer name for you.


----------



## 22606

You're welcome, Gobby. Glad to be able to help


----------



## moonbaby345

mementomori said:


> Has anyone seen these at the dollar store? I had to buy one they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 90065


Family Dollar Store had these same ones 3 years ago.I got the one with the ghost on it wich I think is behind the box with the eyeballs.They are really cute.I might go to DT and see if they have them.I want the one with the trick r' treaters,is that the one you got?


----------



## mementomori

i just got the eyeballs, the also had popcorn that were little skulls as well.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

mementomori said:


> Has anyone seen these at the dollar store? I had to buy one they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 90065


I saw them and thought they'd be perfect with the skeleton baseball vendor that Walmart had a couple of years ago!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ondeko said:


> If anyone has info on that, I'd like to know too please. I sell my glass at a fairy festival [do NOT ask]...


First rule of Fairy Festival - No one talks about Fairy Festival!


----------



## Penumbra

can you believe tomorrows October 1st?


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> can you believe tomorrows October 1st?


Hard to believe... Time sure does fly, huh?

Some of the stores are already discounting merchandise, including Kroger; of course, the animated Grim Reaper prop that I wanted was still full-price


----------



## The Real Joker

Yay!
It's time for me to start decorating 
Time sure flies, don't it?!


----------



## GhostHost999

Just to warn all of those planning to buy the crawling zombie guy from gemmy called "Mr. Zombody" from buy costumes, DON'T DO IT! HE'S 150 and Walmart is selling the same guy for 20!!!! YOU HEARD WELL 20 BUCKS! (About 40 with shipping and taxes) I just bought him from Walmart. He's been the cheapest prop I've bought this year.


----------



## marsiay

I have downloaded Halloween coloring pages from www.morecoloringpages.com to decorate my party hall. Welcome to new year with celebration of Halloween


----------



## tlc102462

GhostHost999 said:


> Just to warn all of those planning to buy the crawling zombie guy from gemmy called "Mr. Zombody" from buy costumes, DON'T DO IT! HE'S 150 and Walmart is selling the same guy for 20!!!! YOU HEARD WELL 20 BUCKS! (About 40 with shipping and taxes) I just bought him from Walmart. He's been the cheapest prop I've bought this year.


Nice sighting - I just snatched him up for $20 - with tax and shipping came out to just under $24 - even if I used him as a static prop, still a great price!!!!!


----------



## Effie

GhostHost999 said:


> Just to warn all of those planning to buy the crawling zombie guy from gemmy called "Mr. Zombody" from buy costumes, DON'T DO IT! HE'S 150 and Walmart is selling the same guy for 20!!!! YOU HEARD WELL 20 BUCKS! (About 40 with shipping and taxes) I just bought him from Walmart. He's been the cheapest prop I've bought this year.


Thank you!!! Got one shipped site to store for $21.27!!! Can't beat that! I just checked him last weekend and I think he was about $50 then . . .


----------



## Effie

Here's a video of Wal-Mart's zombie -- he's AWESOME!

http://images.buycostumes.com/video/VideoPlayer.aspx?VFN=801688


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thank you GhostHost999! I ended up nixing my possible HomeGoods purchase of the two vampire busts this morning and instead bought 2 of these guys, and figured I saved $20 doing so (busts were 30 each). Even if I set the crawling zombies up so that they don't crawl anywhere but still display the crawling movement, they are worth the clearance price and are much better than a static zombie screamer prop that costs $15. I'm not too fond of the skull head but I'm sure that can be remedied with corpsing and some stringy hair strands, and adding different clothing will make them unique to the haunt. His audio saying isn't bad either. Not cutsie, so totally usable from my perspective. I hope he comes with the AC adapter. It doesn't indicate anything other than he doesn't come with a battery on the Walmart site, but it probably comes with the adapter given the amount of movement he has to make. I'll have to think about the ways to pose him if I don't want him crawling--like maybe positioned half inside a coffin or under a sheet on an operating room table or crawling out of a vat of toxic acid.

Every once in a while Walmart has these great clearance items (a year or two ago it was the Skeleton Vendor) that are so worth jumping on if you can and are lucky to get before they sell out. Thankfully payday was yesterday too! Again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dippedstix

GhostHost999 said:


> Just to warn all of those planning to buy the crawling zombie guy from gemmy called "Mr. Zombody" from buy costumes, DON'T DO IT! HE'S 150 and Walmart is selling the same guy for 20!!!! YOU HEARD WELL 20 BUCKS! (About 40 with shipping and taxes) I just bought him from Walmart. He's been the cheapest prop I've bought this year.


Is the description accurate? He's only 2 feet? Awww, he'a a cute little tiny zombie. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dippedstix said:


> Is the description accurate? He's only 2 feet? Awww, he'a a cute little tiny zombie. LOL


According to BuyCostumes site he's: 21 inches high by 74 inches wide by 22 inches deep. 
According to Walmart's description he's: in Inches (L x W x H): 21.65*x*35.43*x*22.44

Two feet tall though would be how high his head is off the ground I'm sure. Remember he's crawling. Who know's how they are measuring the width though! Is that suppose to be the armspread? You think there would be a better way of describing him.


----------



## RCIAG

Well, I went to the newly opened Spirit & they had ZERO props set up. They had about a billion costumes but no zombie baby area, no zombie area, no Ghostface, Freddy, Jason, nothing set up. And it was as bright as the surface of the sun.

I told one of the employees about it too & he said he told his manager that it was too bright for a Halloween store. Since it was once a space where CVS was it was pretty big, almost too big. Everything was waaay too spread out. I didn't buy anything.

The reason I went there was to see the props in action in person & I was very disappointed. I'll give them a week & check back in.


----------



## dippedstix

Ghost of Spookie said:


> According to BuyCostumes site he's: 21 inches high by 74 inches wide by 22 inches deep.
> According to Walmart's description he's: in Inches (L x W x H): 21.65*x*35.43*x*22.44
> 
> Two feet tall though would be how high his head is off the ground I'm sure. Remember he's crawling. Who know's how they are measuring the width though! Is that suppose to be the armspread? You think there would be a better way of describing him.


I think I was just comparing him to a lifesize crawling zombie I have so it seemed really small. I saw the video on Buy Costumes and it looks really cool so I bought one! : ) Since he's shorter he will work better in a tight space. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GhostHost999

I think they are the same soze, don't think one might be smaller. This guy started at 120 at walmart so he's probably the same guy, and maybe they had measurements wrong, I think he'll be like any other zombie crawler, about 4 to 5 feet long he's 2 TALL because he's crawling. I am using him in a "conservatory" scene (remember this one from the haunted mansion at disneyland?) instead he's going to crawl out of his coffin, while my skeleton butler is besides him.


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011

Garthgoyle said:


> Hard to believe... Time sure does fly, huh?
> 
> Some of the stores are already discounting merchandise, including Kroger; of course, the animated Grim Reaper prop that I wanted was still full-price


Garden Ridge starts 50% off in 2 weeks!


----------



## a witch from canada

*Sam's club*

are their any large animated props or inflatables at sam this year ? they usually have an exclusive but i havent seen a post about it this year (or i didnt see it)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I don't live near a Sam's Club but last year joined and had the Interactive Vampire Talking Busts shipped to me when they went on sale. I have been checking their site every so often but haven't seen much of anything. I think I saw someone post about a few things but not much really. Seeing as how they had such a great selection over the last two years I'm surprised not to hear anything on them this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Sams Club has been a very big disappointment this year since they haven't had any lifesize props at all animated or not animated.


----------



## mementomori

I'm so stupid, I was already to buy him at wallmart's website then I went and did some errands and when I came back he was all sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mementomori said:


> I'm so stupid, I was already to buy him at wallmart's website then I went and did some errands and when I came back he was all sold out.



Are you guys talking about the 2 foot animated crawling zombie over on the Walmart site? If you are I was just on the site and they were showing in stock and still $20.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SF Bay shoppers -- Diddam sales?*

Has anyone in the SF Bay area seen any ads for Diddams? They don't advertise in the paper we get but usualy have some nice sales about this time of year.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Anyone know what store is carrying 3' clowns ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-S...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48424545e5

I keep seeing them on eBay so they have to be coming from somewhere.


----------



## Penumbra

Walgreens has them for just $20!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Your kidding ? I haven't seen any at the Walgreens around here. :?

I'd like to get at least one of em'.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Your kidding ? I haven't seen any at the Walgreens around here. :?
> 
> I'd like to get at least one of em'.


Can't say I saw that same clown at my Walgreens but I do remember some clown reapers maybe? in boxes on the upper most shelves in my Walgreens. I only vaguely remember it because one of my themes is carnival and I kind of make a mental note of who has clowns.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Yeah those hanging clowns ? The fabric ones ? I bought one of them and the similar cut off clown head last year. These though on eBay have bodies and feet...but they seem to be everywhere on ebay.


----------



## tlc102462

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Anyone know what store is carrying 3' clowns ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-S...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48424545e5
> 
> I keep seeing them on eBay so they have to be coming from somewhere.


I actually saw them at Walgreen's the other day. There's now way they're worth that kind of money, though.


----------



## panzafit

Well I missed out on the Walmart $20 animated zombie too. I was sooooooo mad. Especially since I was thinking of buying the $129 remote controlled one at Spirit. Maybe I'll catch another great deal this year.


----------



## tlc102462

panzafit said:


> Well I missed out on the Walmart $20 animated zombie too. I was sooooooo mad. Especially since I was thinking of buying the $129 remote controlled one at Spirit. Maybe I'll catch another great deal this year.


I actually jumped on that deal - he is NOT a small prop, even if we used him as a static prop, he's still well worth it!!


----------



## panzafit

My daughter really wanted the one at Spirit so when I saw the Walmart one I didn't hesitate. Unforunately they must have sold out sometime between when I put him in my "cart" and when I entered the credit card information. After I clicked submit I was told it could not process the card information because they had sold out. So I called customer service and low and behold she was showing they sold their last one just minutes earlier. : (


----------



## tlc102462

panzafit said:


> My daughter really wanted the one at Spirit so when I saw the Walmart one I didn't hesitate. Unforunately they must have sold out sometime between when I put him in my "cart" and when I entered the credit card information. After I clicked submit I was told it could not process the card information because they had sold out. So I called customer service and low and behold she was showing they sold their last one just minutes earlier. : (


What a shame - I just opened him, he's pretty nice, all in all!! You should keep checking back, sometimes customers have buyers remorse and decide to cancel their orders, you never know!!!


----------



## Growler

Yeah, I'm not much into zombies but, wanted this one. Online it doesn't even come up in search anymore. It is listed on side. Nothing online or in a 50 mile radius. Oh well, guess I'll just use my extra makeup and crawl across the yard myself.


----------



## tlc102462

Growler said:


> Yeah, I'm not much into zombies but, wanted this one. Online it doesn't even come up in search anymore. It is listed on side. Nothing online or in a 50 mile radius. Oh well, guess I'll just use my extra makeup and crawl across the yard myself.


For my order it says Halloween animated crawling zombie as the description, I'd check back every now and again, you never know!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry you missed out on the Walmart crawling zombie guy; having it sold out while it's in your cart "saying in stock" is frustrating. Had it happen to me in the past too although probably not as frustrating as when Lillian Vernon (halloween arches) and ABC Distributing (F/X Xmas Tree Lighting Box) sent me emails confirming my orders and then later sent me an email saying my order had been cancelled because they had sold out before processing my order.

I did get an email this morning from Walmart saying the two I ordered were on their way to the store for pick up. Glad to hear tlc that your happy with yours.


----------



## GhostHost999

tlc102462 said:


> I actually jumped on that deal - he is NOT a small prop, even if we used him as a static prop, he's still well worth it!!


Actually Walmart only measured his torso without head, so he's big like any other gemmy crawling prop, it was an "unboolievable" saving as Walmart said on its webpage. They have very good prices. On 2010 I bought spirit's witch for 200$, and she's 108 at walmart... 100 dollars less... and eligible for FREE shipping... Walmart online rules


----------



## DaveintheGrave

GhostHost999 said:


> Walmart online rules


I agree! I bought that animated Skeleton Baseball Vendor two years ago when Wal-mart online dropped the price to $30.

It's a very well made skeleton, even if he was just used as a static prop. What a bargain!

I got a message saying my crawling zombie has shipped also.


----------



## Growler

Does Walmart drop their Halloween stuff after the holiday? They have the animated witch I want for next year at a roll back of $108. Don't know if I should grab it now or wait for an even better price.


----------



## GhostHost999

Growler said:


> Does Walmart drop their Halloween stuff after the holiday? They have the animated witch I want for next year at a roll back of $108. Don't know if I should grab it now or wait for an even better price.


 If it doesn't drop by this week, I advice you to buy her, it's a great prop for a very fair price.


----------



## tlc102462

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry you missed out on the Walmart crawling zombie guy; having it sold out while it's in your cart "saying in stock" is frustrating. Had it happen to me in the past too although probably not as frustrating as when Lillian Vernon (halloween arches) and ABC Distributing (F/X Xmas Tree Lighting Box) sent me emails confirming my orders and then later sent me an email saying my order had been cancelled because they had sold out before processing my order.
> 
> I did get an email this morning from Walmart saying the two I ordered were on their way to the store for pick up. Glad to hear tlc that your happy with yours.


I've got him, he's very large - nice sized, so I don't think the measurements they had were accurate - he is almost full sized, so he's a nice prop!!!


----------



## GhostHost999

tlc102462 said:


> I've got him, he's very large - nice sized, so I don't think the measurements they had were accurate - he is almost full sized, so he's a nice prop!!!


 Mine arrived on Saturday morning, but i won't be home until a week or so, but I'm curious to see how big is he.. coul you post a pic? Was i right about he being lifesize? Thanks!


----------



## tlc102462

GhostHost999 said:


> Mine arrived on Saturday morning, but i won't be home until a week or so, but I'm curious to see how big is he.. coul you post a pic? Was i right about he being lifesize? Thanks!


He's def. just shy of life-sized (remember he has to glide back & forth on the wheels underneath his body, so his legs are kind of faux legs). I'll try to take pics tomorrow, he's sitting in my LR right now staring at my zombie babies!!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Anyone know what store is carrying 3' clowns ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-S...445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48424545e5
> 
> I keep seeing them on eBay so they have to be coming from somewhere.


Like, Penumbra said, saw that clown at Walgreens last night for $20. They also had another one, maybe a witch or a vampire or something.


----------



## Effie

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Like, Penumbra said, saw that clown at Walgreens last night for $20. They also had another one, maybe a witch or a vampire or something.


They had the witch, vampire, and clown at the local Walgreens today -- if you're in the Northeast, they also have them at Ocean State Job Lot -- I think they're $20 both places. Here's a video of the witch -- I thought she was really cute! The vampire was neat, too. I don't really like clowns so I didn't try him  but I found a video of him on YouTube!


----------



## ironmaiden

I have an Ocean State Job Lot down the road but last time I was in there they had no Halloween stuff.
I will check again tomorrow though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Effie

Found this "Skeleton Door Hanger" at Walmart and bought it to see what it was - turns out it is more of a black lace window valance with silver glitter skeletons and cobwebs on it -- dimensions are 38" x 23" -- it's really cute and for $4.98 each, if you are into indoor decorating it's a pretty inexpensive way to perk up your windows!


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> Found this "Skeleton Door Hanger" at Walmart and bought it to see what it was - turns out it is more of a black lace window valance with silver glitter skeletons and cobwebs on it -- dimensions are 38" x 23" -- it's really cute and for $4.98 each, if you are into indoor decorating it's a pretty inexpensive way to perk up your windows!


That is so darn cute - I love it!!!


----------



## spiderqueen

I don't know if anybody has mentioned this already, but I was at my Albertson's grocery store today, and was surprised to see that they had a lifesize headless bride prop. She was holding her own head in her hand (by the hair, I think. Or on a platter, maybe.) She was $69.


----------



## sumrtym

Went in a small non-supercenter Wal-Mart and they had a truly pathetic selection of Halloween merchandise other than maybe an aisle and a half of costumes. However, I noticed something I hadn't seen at my other Wal-marts (although haven't checked in awhile) and there were clear see-through hanging packages of black light tubes, 24". They are 17W. The ones being sold at Target for $12 are 20" and 15W. No prices, only one price checking machine in the whole store and it wouldn't read through the plastic, finally took one up to the front and it was under $11. $10 something, and I forget the something. Might check if you need a blacklight.


----------



## Effie

spiderqueen said:


> I don't know if anybody has mentioned this already, but I was at my Albertson's grocery store today, and was surprised to see that they had a lifesize headless bride prop. She was holding her own head in her hand (by the hair, I think. Or on a platter, maybe.) She was $69.


I was just thinking yesterday that those hadn't been for sale in a LONG time! I always wanted one and that's an incredible price -- alas, no Albertsons in the northeast -- :-(


----------



## Effie

*walgreens full size skellys*



Nightlites13 said:


> None locally but talked to customer service today who told me based on the popularity of them they expected to have more in within a week. I asked if I could pre-order and they said they had no way to that but to check back in on the website in 7 business days.


Found this post in Walgreens skellys thread ! I'll keep checking!


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> Found this post in Walgreens skellys thread ! I'll keep checking!


You should check every day twice a day!!! I just put out 4 of them carrying the coffin to the grave - they are excellent. I just stuck rebar in the ground and tied them to it, with their legs bent like they're walking - waiting for my coffin to dry so I can prop it on their shoulders!!! Good luck. If they come back on, grab a bunch!!! Let us know also if they come back on!!


----------



## Effie

Yaay! Walmart just emailed me that my zombies are in!! I'll take a video of them this afternoon and post it here!


----------



## tlc102462

Effie said:


> Yaay! Walmart just emailed me that my zombies are in!! I'll take a video of them this afternoon and post it here!


Yeah, go run and grab them fast!!!!


----------



## Effie

tlc102462 said:


> You should check every day twice a day!!! I just put out 4 of them carrying the coffin to the grave - they are excellent. I just stuck rebar in the ground and tied them to it, with their legs bent like they're walking - waiting for my coffin to dry so I can prop it on their shoulders!!! Good luck. If they come back on, grab a bunch!!! Let us know also if they come back on!!


I will!! They are such nice skeletons -- hope we can all score some more of them!


----------



## RCIAG

Went back to Spirit yesterday & they STILL don't have their zombie area set up, it's STILL as bright as the surface of the sun & when I asked about the Gravedigger the guy actually said "Well, we _may_ have some in the back, I don't really know, we just haven't put them out yet."

REALLY?!?!

And when I asked about the actual cardboard displays, he said "We box them up & send them back. But you could call the manager & ask to buy them."

Once again, REALLY?!?!

The kid wasn't mean or anything, in fact he was very nice, but still, REALLY?!?!

Eff you Spirit. I'd planned on walking outta there with at least ONE expensive prop, the Gravedigger or the Harvester (which also wasn't to be seen ANYWHERE but the cardboard cutout on the wall) or maybe a vampire or zombie, instead I walked out with the Support Halloween magnet, a Jack Skellington head magnet & a few other small things all totaling less than $25.

It's almost halfway to Halloween & they haven't even setup half their crap.

Add in to that, Big Lots has pretty much given up on Halloween already & moved to Christmas, as has Home Depot. Which I understand, they're not Halloween stores, but a Halloween store that doesn't have all of it's stuff set up & running at least halfway by Oct. 9 is just ridiculous.


----------



## Effie

RCIAG said:


> It's almost halfway to Halloween & they haven't even setup half their crap.


You should go to the Spirit Halloween web site and click on "customer service" -- they have a form you can send them regarding "issues" with a retail store. They need to know that this store is dropping the ball -- I'm sure they won't appreciate that and they may get on them right away. I've used the Wal-Mart customer service complaint form with great results several times, so now, just to be fair, I also use it whenever I have a really GOOD experience at Wal-Mart, too!


----------



## RCIAG

I did just that.

To me, not having all that set up & ready by now would be a like Christmas store not putting anything out until Dec. 12.


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG, I agree, they are crazy running a store like that. Yesterday, I went browsing in a smaller Halloween Express. The guy running the place was trying to sell me on everything, and even gave me some coupons to use. They had so much set up that little kids were crying, and saying, "let's get out of here!" 

That said, I think 2/3 of the store was devoted to costumes, which tells you the props were crammed into a relatively small area of the store.


----------



## RCIAG

On the bright side, the employees were very nice & helpful, which is a nice change. They were everywhere too so you didn't have to look far to find one.


----------



## Penumbra

Well, my skeleton from Walmart arrived today. And guess what? I opened the box, AND THERE WAS NO HEAD!!! And that was straight from the manufacturer too! I couldn't exchange it for another since online and all of my local stores where sold clean out. I thought I had scored big time! at least I got my money back...


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, at least the employees were friendly, the opposite of what I got when I first went into mine. You will get a response. I did and they are eager to listen, but as I stated earlier in the thread, just felt they fell short of satisfying my experience. We, as Halloween enthusiasts and supporters need to voice our complaints. Its the only way things will get changed.


----------



## RCIAG

And then after I bought the magnet & got out to my car I remembered that almost ALL of the back of my trunk is plastic! Jack is now on my gas tank door & the Support Halloween ribbon is on the driver's side rear quarter panel above a light.

It was NOT a good day yesterday! Though Big Lots had EVERYTHING 20% off so I got some more Rubbermaid containers & some lights.


----------



## wing

*If someone hasn't already posted...*

10%-20% off the last of the Halloween stuff online @ Kmart today. Much is sold out, but I managed to get a flying ghost & 3 cheesy plastic (but 5' tall!) skeletons. I plan to use the skeletons as a base and cover/build up the parts with paper mache or something... (they were only $5.31)

`Wing


----------



## tlc102462

Penumbra said:


> Well, my skeleton from Walmart arrived today. And guess what? I opened the box, AND THERE WAS NO HEAD!!! And that was straight from the manufacturer too! I couldn't exchange it for another since online and all of my local stores where sold clean out. I thought I had scored big time! at least I got my money back...


d
Any way you could have contacted the manufacturer and see if they could send you a head?? You never know, maybe they could have!!!


----------



## boogybaby

sorry if this has already been posted but im in a hurry and have to get ready for work and dont have time to check 
1st .....but.... wal-mart has a 6.5 foot BLACK christmas tree for only $36 or $39... i was in a hurry and forgot to remember the exact price...... perfect for a halloween tree 
AND it already has lights on it!!!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Hello everyone - one of my 2011 Halloween displays has been picked by Grandin Road as a finalist in their Halloween contest. If you could vote for me for the next 5 days, once a day at the link below, it would be appreciated!!!!! 
http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinRoad/US/Global/Spooky-Decor/landing-path

The picture is








Please help out a fellow Halloween Forum fan!!!


----------



## Effie

tlc102462 said:


> Hello everyone - one of my 2011 Halloween displays has been picked by Grandin Road as a finalist in their Halloween contest. If you could vote for me for the next 5 days, once a day at the link below, it would be appreciated!!!!!
> http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinRoad/US/Global/Spooky-Decor/landing-path
> 
> The picture is
> View attachment 93141
> 
> 
> Please help out a fellow Halloween Forum fan!!!


Done! Thanks for posting the photo -- I was telling my husband about your skeletons the other day! They are awesome!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Thanks so much Effie - if you could hit it every day, maybe the picture will win!!! I appreciate it!! The skeletons are totally excellent, wish Walgreen's had more!!! I'll keep you posted as to the status!!


----------



## MrMordrid

tlc102462 said:


> Hello everyone - one of my 2011 Halloween displays has been picked by Grandin Road as a finalist in their Halloween contest. If you could vote for me for the next 5 days, once a day at the link below, it would be appreciated!!!!!
> http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinRoad/US/Global/Spooky-Decor/landing-path
> 
> The picture is
> View attachment 93141
> 
> 
> Please help out a fellow Halloween Forum fan!!!


Done & Done


----------



## tlc102462

MrMordrid said:


> Done & Done


Thanks so much!!! I'll keep you posted as to the status!!!! It is appreciated!!


----------



## nmcnary17

Voted for ya...


----------



## Bcsgally

Hi everyone!! You all seem like pro year-round Halloween shoppers!! I am a rookie  My fiance and I moved into our first house in Jan so this is our first Halloween~! We are throwing a party Nov 5th and don't have ANY decorations!! We are waiting till right around//after Halloween to snag some great deals. Do any of you have any input on what are the best days to get good prices?! I want to get good deals but I don't want everything to be gone! HELP!


----------



## Screaming Demons

It depends on the stores you have in your area and your own budget. Many have already started discounting, so keep an eye out right now. Like you said, you don't want all the good stuff to be gone before the prices drop even lower. Remember that most stores don't restock seasonal merchandise this late in the game.

As far as huge discounts, many stores do it in the few days leading up to Halloween so there is hardly anything left for the day after sales.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you need anything from Michaels, they have a sale starting 10/16. I'll post the info under the Coupon Discount area if someone hasn't already. Joann's Fabric and Craft has a similar salegoing on right now. Imagine a number of other stores will be running sales next week or starting this weekend.


----------



## Bcsgally

Thanks Screaming Demons & Ghost of Spookie!! I was awear of the Michaels sale. Soo sad the closest one is an hour away from me!! :/


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, I know some of you are REALLY into the scary clowns. There's only ONE of these left, a 7' tall evil jester puppet that comes with the black metal stand and his eyes light up, originally $799, now marked down to $300! Ok, who's buying it fess up! 

http://www.americansale.com/Products/Halloween-Illumination--7-Giant-Standing-Jester-Puppet-Prop__345880.aspx


----------



## Effie

*Mr. Zombody from Wal-Mart*

Well, I picked up my Mr. Zombodies from Wal-Mart -- I had ordered two of them. They are Gemmy brand. One's sensor switch is totally broken, so you can only operate it by pressing the manual button on the sleeve. The other one works, though, so that's good! I can always use the first one as a static prop, and since he's not working anyway, I'll see if I can get my hubby to open him up and see if he can at least get the sensor switch set. I'm also thinking that if we pull the manual sensor completely out maybe he'll work? I know some props are like that -- worth a shot anyway. Having to manually press the button is really not an option! Or -- since he's not working anyway -- if I use it as a static prop I think I'll change him to a female! Get an old ratty wedding type dress and a wig! Another reason these are cheaper is that they don't have feet -- but I imagine you could some of those cheap plastic feet at the dollar store and attach them easily enough. I think the eyes flash, you can't see it that well in the daylight. All in all -- very pleased with them and the price!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I haven't had good luck with walmart this year. I ordered two of the dummy bodies from them since it was a good deal..they were really cheap quality..not at all like the good one I bought from Halloween Asylum last year. It had green hands but at least they weren't collapsed needed stuffing..actually the whole body needed stuffing. 

We also bought two fog machines from them..they had no hookup for our timers but at least had remotes to fire them. The remotes worked great..but after a few uses they have just stopped working. I'm returning them this week.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

sumrtym said:


> Ok, I know some of you are REALLY into the scary clowns. There's only ONE of these left, a 7' tall evil jester puppet that comes with the black metal stand and his eyes light up, originally $799, now marked down to $300! Ok, who's buying it fess up!
> 
> http://www.americansale.com/Products/Halloween-Illumination--7-Giant-Standing-Jester-Puppet-Prop__345880.aspx


We're def into the clowns here..  

but..that jester is full blown retail ..I've seen him sell for 150.00 on ebay..


----------



## RCIAG

THEY'RE BACK AGAIN FOR 2011!!Click the pics to embiggen!




Not as exciting as the old school ones, just buckets with stickers for tops but still, I got mine yesterday & I think I got them all. I asked to buy one of each & that's what I got. The stickers make the faces because one is just a blank orange pail.


----------



## adam

Don't wait too long. Michaels is already selling out of Halloween stuff here. They already put out most of the Christmas stuff. By the end of October, there won't be anything left  A bunch of stuff is already on discount. Christmas in the middle of October!! What the heck?!


----------



## joossa

adam said:


> Don't wait too long. Michaels is already selling out of Halloween stuff here. They already put out most of the Christmas stuff. By the end of October, there won't be anything left  A bunch of stuff is already on discount. Christmas in the middle of October!! What the heck?!


Ditto! Almost all their HW stuff was gone this Sunday afternoon.

They did have lots of craft pumpkins left. I got one with 70% off original price.


----------



## tlc102462

nmcnary17 said:


> Voted for ya...


Thanks soooo much!!!! I'll keep ya posted!!! Ends tonight - I'm in 3rd as of 10:43 p.m. tonight!!


----------



## joossa

Does anyone know if Target or WalMart have Goosebumps DVDs? 

I'm looking specifically for The Haunted Mask and The Haunted Mask II.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

joossa said:


> Does anyone know if Target or WalMart have Goosebumps DVDs?
> 
> I'm looking specifically for The Haunted Mask and The Haunted Mask II.


Can't say I've noticed that particular title but I saw Goosebumps DVDs in the Halloween section of Target last year and this. In my store they had them near the baking section. Probably have them in the movie/book section also.


----------



## creepingdth

i know walmart has goosebumps movies, i just bought one, though not sure if they have the ones your looking for


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I don't think that I saw the Haunted Mask dvds, but Target, Walmart and Sams Club had a lot of the Goosebumps dvds for sale. You could also try Amazon. Good luck !



joossa said:


> Does anyone know if Target or WalMart have Goosebumps DVDs?
> 
> I'm looking specifically for The Haunted Mask and The Haunted Mask II.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I saw the GBs dvds at Target and walmart in the bins..but they were all ones I already have. The Haunted Mask is a really popular title but I've seen the Haunted Mask 2 on dvd at walmart in the past. You might be able to get it on eBay..I recorded my copy from the vhs or tv version and then copied it to dvd.


----------



## joossa

Great! Thanks for all your responses. I'll be heading out to look for them later today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pirates! on Toast toast stamp -- TJMaxx*

My TJMaxx had consolidated the balance of their halloween to the front displays. Saw some kids costumes in the little kids clothing area but halloween is pretty much gone. 

I did see some Toast Stamps in the kitchen gadget area. Of particular interest to some might be the Pirates! On Toast stamp they had for $2.99 -- came on a display card that looked like a piece of toast. The Pirates stamp is a Skull & Crossbones (Jolly Roger) that you press into your bread before putting in the toaster. When it pops out you clearly see the image of the Jolly Roger on your toast. Fun item for breakfast for your pirate mateys. 

Oh and I also saw a dish scrubbing brush in black with a skull head on it. Think maybe Sur LaTable carried these same ones earlier in the year. I've seen them in pink in TJ Maxx earlier in the year but like the black version better.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

Cool Halloween pics I took


----------



## joossa

^I'm loving those clowns!


----------



## BlueFrog

Has anyone seen a small animated "rat in a trap" at Menards that, after the initial squealing, ends with the rat bench pressing the trap mechanism to the Rocky theme? If so, do you have a proper name or SKU or something that would assist me in tracking it down? I didn't see it until just a few days ago at the home of a fellow haunter, and now I feel I must own one for my collection of improbable Halloween rats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, Menards has a pretty nice online listing of a lot of its halloween products where they even show the sku's but I didn't see any rats listed. Doesn't look like you can order any of the halloween stuff online either but it sure does make finding some of what they carry easier. Wish other stores out my way would have someting like they have online.


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped in Michaels yesterday. Almost all the Halloween stuff is gone. They only had 2 4 way pods that had their baking stuff on it and rest of the Halloween merchandise was all condensed in the front ailse. Everything else past the front of the store is all Christmas. I booked it out of there real quick.

Big Lots also had all their Halloween stuff thrown to the front of the store by the registers. Everything was varying from 20% to 70% off.


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> Has anyone seen a small animated "rat in a trap" at Menards that, after the initial squealing, ends with the rat bench pressing the trap mechanism to the Rocky theme? If so, do you have a proper name or SKU or something that would assist me in tracking it down? I didn't see it until just a few days ago at the home of a fellow haunter, and now I feel I must own one for my collection of improbable Halloween rats.


Garden Ridge also had that this year. His name is 'Rocky the Rat': http://www.nightviewproductions.com/animated-props-c-1/rocky-the-rat-p-495


----------



## BlueFrog

Garthgoyle said:


> Garden Ridge also had that this year. His name is 'Rocky the Rat': http://www.nightviewproductions.com/animated-props-c-1/rocky-the-rat-p-495


I could hug you right now


----------



## 22606

BlueFrog said:


> I could hug you right now


You're welcome, BlueFrog


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada the Halloween stuff is ok..in past years though I have found and stocked up on the better items..
We have less animated props on shelves or the quality is just ok..but there are others Halloween stores this year with amazing but expensive props..bone the less I bought a few..


----------



## mikeerdas

*$20 giant skull from Walgreens*

Probably paid too much. But when I saw the size of this one, I thought it was worth it.

Side view:








Front view unlit:








Front view - lit with supplied C7 red bulb:








My modification of it. Going for a deep-set eye-following effect:








Here's a link to a post where I show my (not very impressive) LED light eye mod:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/111488-20-giant-skull-walgreens-modded-went-eye-following-effect.html#post1199147


----------



## Penumbra

Five days to Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to Walgreens to see if I could find those nice lime green frosted string lights someone had posted about earlier for a Witchs cauldron and boy was the store pretty picked over. Lots on sale and still some nice things depending what you are looking for. At first I only saw 2 boxes of multi lights on the shelf and thought they were sold out of the green ones. Found them though! As I was walking out of the store empty handed, saw them on an end cap by the register. 70 bulb ct and on sale for $1.50 no less (half off I think). 

BTW they also still had some nice looking Halloween eyelashes, makeup and nail polish left but those items were looking scarce as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Decided the lime green string lights from Walgreens were a great color for inside a witch's cauldron and a toxic scene as well as alien lab so went back for more of the $1.50 boxes. Nada at the first store. Even the bent candelabras were gone. Sold out at the second location as well, but this store was pretty well stocked and had things I hadn't seen before. 

They had those resin realistic skulls (open and closed mouthed) on sale from 5.99 to 2.99 still on the shelf. Some great costumes were still on the shelf (BTW their flyer, available in the store, has a $5 off coupon on costumes $14.99 or more-- good Sun 10/30 - Mon 10/31 though, great if you are a last minute shopper I guess) and some interesting masks including some giant full headed versions. 

And MUCH to my surprise among the hanging reapers that were attached to a tall shelf unit was a 5-foot realistic $30 skeleton! It's legs were on backward and maybe why people might have passed on him but fixable. I was shocked. 

Anyway, thought I'd mention that some Walgreens might still have some very desirable items left. No luck on picking up more green string light though.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I didn't notice any green lights at my Walgreen's today.
They had quite a few bargains at 50% off. I did pick up one of the 400 watt foggers with the wireless remote for $12.50.
And two boxes of the (5) set of two foot lighted trees for $5.00 each. Some spider webs for .99 , 4 pack of small tombstones for $2.50 , skull LED lights for $3.50. A rotating blue police light for $2.50. They still had a few of those "Rising from the Grave Reapers", but I didn't know it they were woth $12.50 or not. I left them on the shelf.


----------



## JackieBrown

Hello friends, i want to shot an halloween video like this: 



How many cameras i need, lights, sounds, and actors? do you think it's a real scramp?
Please helppppp meee


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada, Canadian Tire had amazing sales for about a week or so right up until today..

It seems this year many Halloween items went on sale sooner than later..


----------



## Growler

Just got this forwarded email from this forum. Please do NOT click on any of the links. I think this is some sort of hack and wanted you all to be aware of it! I just recieved another one too so watch out.



Don't click on anything from xliang!

edited so no links!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Got that too but it was deleted before I could click on the thread itself. But now you've brought all those clickable links back. You need to quickly edit your post.


----------



## Growler

Thanks, I didn't see anything here so wanted to give a heads up. I should have deleted the links but, was in a hurry to post it and didn't think ahead.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw his/her post and saw that name on a few threads. It was obvious it was from an outsider and I know not to click on links like that. I reported the post, at least think I did if report is the little box at the far right bottom of the post (couldn't find a guide to the icons and tried searching for how to report with no real clear answer). When I went back I didn't see the offender's name anywhere so knew they were taken care of by the mods. I do think, however, we should have a really clear legend that appears on each page that makes it clear how to send in a report.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Anyone see this in their CVS stores?*

Last year CVS had an LED old fashioned lantern, kind of western or pioneer in looks, with an "oil base" and a frosted lamp shade. Think it was selling for $10. I didn't pick it up then hoping to find it this year. It was with their Harvest/Thanksgiving related items in the store in their candle section. So far haven't seen it in my store and wonder if I waited too long to pick it up. 

I think I uploaded a pic of it in my album last year and will post it here if I did (picture worth a thousand words). If anyone does see it, could you give me a heads up (and this year's SKU for it), so I can try hunting it down here. Thanks.


----------



## tlc102462

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year CVS had an LED old fashioned lantern, kind of western or pioneer in looks, with an "oil base" and a frosted lamp shade. Think it was selling for $10. I didn't pick it up then hoping to find it this year. It was with their Harvest/Thanksgiving related items in the store in their candle section. So far haven't seen it in my store and wonder if I waited too long to pick it up.
> 
> I think I uploaded a pic of it in my album last year and will post it here if I did (picture worth a thousand words). If anyone does see it, could you give me a heads up (and this year's SKU for it), so I can try hunting it down here. Thanks.


Hey, GOS, I haven't seen the one you're looking for, but I HAVE this one below and you could use it all year round - it's a really nice lantern. Let me know what you think of it. 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.H164330.desc.CandleImpressions-IndoorOutdoor-Flameless-Lantern-wTimer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a pretty interesting alternative. And the glass could be frosted easily enough. Thanks for the heads up. 

It has basically the same features with LED lights and timer, not sure about the batteries. I'm not crazy that the price is more than twice the one CVS had though (by the time you factor in shipping). I'll keep it in mind though and at some point QVC might do a price reduction. I'd only be using it for a halloween prop though since the old fashioned look doesn't go with our decor, so don't want to spend too much. I haven't bought from QVC in a while, probably not since last halloween, but they do get some interesting items in. Thanks for the lead and the link; I've bookmarked it to keep an eye on it.

I did find the one CVS sold listed on eBay but they wanted $15 for it, and the real draw back was the additional, and over $10, shipping cost on top of that. I'm still hoping CVS might have it in the stores this year and save on any shipping costs by picking it up locally. My closest CVS has managed to stay open despite I heard it was going to close and they down-sized their inventory and will be moving to a small retail store nearby instead. I'm hoping maybe larger and more thriving locations might have restocked it.


----------



## tlc102462

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a pretty interesting alternative. And the glass could be frosted easily enough. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> It has basically the same features with LED lights and timer, not sure about the batteries. I'm not crazy that the price is more than twice the one CVS had though (by the time you factor in shipping). I'll keep it in mind though and at some point QVC might do a price reduction. I'd only be using it for a halloween prop though since the old fashioned look doesn't go with our decor, so don't want to spend too much. I haven't bought from QVC in a while, probably not since last halloween, but they do get some interesting items in. Thanks for the lead and the link; I've bookmarked it to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I did find the one CVS sold listed on eBay but they wanted $15 for it, and the real draw back was the additional, and over $10, shipping cost on top of that. I'm still hoping CVS might have it in the stores this year and save on any shipping costs by picking it up locally. My closest CVS has managed to stay open despite I heard it was going to close and they down-sized their inventory and will be moving to a small retail store nearby instead. I'm hoping maybe larger and more thriving locations might have restocked it.


I'll tell you, I have a bunch of them in my house and the "candle" light is fabulous - I use them all year and put them out "in my garage display" for Halloween - they work great!! They are very sturdy "plastic" and they have a great glow and last a long, long time. They aren't obviously just for Halloween. Not sure what your decor in your home is like, but they are also really nice in the bathroom as a nightlight or on a windowsill inside. As soon as I saw the picture I just figured I'd send you the link since I have them and they looked pretty similar. Also, instead of the frosted glass, the candle looks really nice and with a few cob webs on it, it looks great. And the timer is a real bonus, goes on for 5 hrs, then off, so you turn it on once at the time you want it on and it will come on every night at the same time. (hence the nice nightlight for your home at other times of the year) - If you buy more than one, they are an extra $3 off. (I bought a set for my sister-in-law and my mom last year and they really liked them). There's a video with the QVC link, you should watch it. I got the oil rubbed bronze, which gives the "Old World" look. Just a thought, anyway, and at least you could get double use from them!! Good luck!!


----------



## Deadna

I probably should have asked an employee about these but didn't  At Petco there was an aquarium with small creepy jack o lanterns sitting on the bottom. They had this stuff that looked like black seaweed growing from the tops of them....sort of a halloween Chia pet. Has anyone seen them before????


----------



## Bobbywan

Ghost Of Spookie,

Here are a couple places that sell the lantern you were looking for.

http://www.colonialmedical.com/catalog/Flameless-LED-Lantern-with-Timer-p-23898.html $12.95

http://www.oogalights.com/LED-Antique-Bronze-Finish-Battery-Operated-Flameless-Candle-Lantern.aspx $14.95

http://www.theflamelesscandleshop.com/LED-Flameless-Lantern-With-Timer_p_100.html $14.99

http://www.shopmania.com/christmas-items-decorations/p-flameless-led-lantern-16897745 $16.99

http://www.amazon.com/Inglow-CG2008...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000U509EW $17.02

Hope this helps!

Bobby


----------



## larry

New thread for 2012 started: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113365-2012-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores.html


----------



## Stawberries

What is the brand that makes the shirt? i would really love to go buy one. but i cant find the shirt anywhere online or at walmart... Id love to buy it online.


----------



## Stawberries

what brand makes the shirt? i would love to buy one


----------

